#launchpad 2004-12-20
<carlos> jordi: you suck, you didn't filed the bug I asked (or I didn't got the mail...)
<jordi> q
<jordi> I know, I really didn0t know what I had to say in the report.
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<carlos> jordi: don't worry
<carlos> that makes you be worst
<carlos> :-P
* carlos hides
<jordi> yeah, really. I just submitted a template, it said "ok", and it actually showed up. But when I try to translate, ther'es no messages.
<carlos> jordi: seb says that good night (and that it's hard you be worst)
<carlos> jordi: just say that and also add that the admin (me) don't see it
<carlos> neither
<jordi> But rosetta knows about the .10.1 version
<jordi> on
<jordi> damn lag
<carlos> :-?
<carlos> .10.1 what?
<jordi> 1.0.1
<jordi> ok, sjoerd and I are crashing
<jordi> I gotta wake up at 6:30 in the morning tomorrow
<jordi> That just rocks.
* carlos goes to sleep
<jordi> I really hope lu plans to run too... I haven't talked to her.
<jordi> I assume she's not around, right? :)
<carlos> jordi: tomorrow you should try to explain it to me that in Spanish ;-)
<carlos> no she's not here
<jordi> ook, good night
<carlos> jordi: seb says that normal people is sleeping at that time
<carlos> night
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: First try to implement live update of the statistics information when you are translating (patch-984)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more stuff from kiko. (patch-985)
<Kinnison> stub: You've filed a bug for sourcepackagerelationship yes?
<stub> not yet
<stub> and dogfood is down
<Kinnison> Heh
<jordi> hola chicas
<Kinnison> stub: You want me to file it?
<Kinnison> since I've not tried filing in malone yet
<dilys> New Malone bug #128: "id column in SourcePackageRelationship", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/128
<stub> It was already in a windo
<Kinnison> Heh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more stuff from kiko. (patch-986)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-12)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: correct accidental creation of {arch} directories on branching (patch-41)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: made checkarchtag.py work with baz only and not with tla. (patch-987)
<dilys> New Malone bug #129: "automatic handling of non breaking spaces", submitted by Sebastien Bacher 
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/129
<jordi> non-breaking spaces are a totally stupid French invention anyway.
<jordi> bah, seb isn't here.
<dilys> New Malone bug #130: ""subscribe" is not really clear to "add a Cc"", submitted by Sebastien Bacher 
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/130
* daf reassigns #129 from Rosetta to French
<seb128> morning :)
<carlos> seb128: ;-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed the updatescount field handling (patch-988)
<carlos> jordi: what did you said? X-)
<jordi> 10:41 < jordi> non-breaking spaces are a totally stupid French invention anyway.
<jordi> :)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> ou say that because you don't understand it :p
<seb128> french is grrrrreat
<jordi> I undertand it, for the most part. I'm not able to speak it, and even less pronounce it correctly.
<seb128> sounds like me with catalan :p
<seb128> at least I understand it while reading, but you speak too badly to get any spoken word :p
<jordi> yeah, well.
<carlos> you both suck, Spanish rules!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Gina fix to get sourcepackagerelationship to be populated properly (patch-989)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-13)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: make --three-way the default for star merge, and fix thus uncovered bugs. (patch-42)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-14)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: check for old reject file path too (patch-43)
<danielss> lifeless: How sweet is bazcrack today?
<lifeless> Schweet
* danielss upgrades then
<Kinnison> I felt dirty as 'danielss'
<Kinnison> stub: My add-stuff patch is in pqm's queue now
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: put gina utility scripts into launchpad (patch-990)
<Kinnison> stub: that's the one
<carlos> go go go
<lifeless> elmo: ping
<lifeless> jabber for you
<dilys> New Malone bug #131: "page tests should set REMOTE_ADDR or HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR", submitted by Mark Shuttleworth
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/131
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-15)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: changes->status, and lint output after diffs (patch-44)
<SteveA>  .vimrc 80 chars max magic: match Error /\%>79v.\+/
<spiv> Cute.
<Kinnison> stub: did the dogfood update happen yet?
<stub> Kinnison: Nope. I wanted to sneak my own fix in too ;)
<Kinnison> stub: fair enough :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixing bustage in dependency lists and displaying binary packages from them (patch-991)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: more translation form improvements (patch-992)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Lots of plural forms additions and a new languages.sql script (patch-993)
<carlos> elmo: any reason to not have locales package in mawson?
<elmo> carlos: why do you need it ?
<carlos> elmo: I need a file inside it 
<carlos> but I can do it in other way
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-16)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: implement status --lint (patch-45)
<carlos>  /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<elmo> carlos: other way if poss, like to keep machines as minimal as possible
<carlos> elmo: ok, don't worry, will copy the file inside my tree
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: split full bug list into simple/advanced (patch-994)
<carlos> stub: Language, Country and Spokenin tables are ready to be copied into production database
<kiko> SteveA, dude
<elmo> right
<elmo> meh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Removed the translatable field, we took another approach for that problem (patch-995)
<BradB> Who knows CSS here? I need help to make this form not suck.
<kiko> I know it quite well
<kiko> why don't you stop by and we can try solving that OTHER problem too
<BradB> red red love
<kiko> you said it
<jordi> Kiko got that today, grr.
<lifeless> elmo: ping - jabber
<Kinnison> BradB: You want me to come look?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: more translation form improvements (patch-996)
<jordi> SteveA: just tell me when you want me downstairs to look at the Saturday stuff, ok?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-17)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: teach help to only show aliases upon request (patch-46)
<SteveA> jordi: okay
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so this is "why zope3 is evil" day
<kiko> BradB, the reason why it doesn't work is simple
<dilys> New Malone bug #132: "Authserver allows unvalidated email addresses to log on", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/132
<kiko> there is TEXT (Required) -- COLOURED WHITE -- next to the required red dot
<kiko> FREAKS!
* kiko has no way of fixing that yet
<Kinnison> kiko: Is it not in a useful span or div you can CSS class?
<kiko> oh, it has a css class
<kiko> but give me a clue on how to cut it
<Kinnison> I'll come look
<Kinnison> <span style="background-image: url()">&nbsp;</span><span style="display: none">Required</span>
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-18)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: make star-merge -t a deprecated error-on-use option (patch-47)
<jordi> SteveA: give me 3 more mins
<SteveA> jordi: okay
<Kinnison> stub: Right; name a table and I'll comment it.
!levin:*! group contact added for ember, an early-stage operating system project based on the MIT Exokernel design; category, informal/FOSS (see user aggieben)
<stub> Kinnison: Sourcepackage (if you know), SourcepackageRelease
* Kinnison gets on with it
<stub> Kinnison: BinaryPackage, BinarypackageFile (trivial one), 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: A bunch of changes to the languages database and our script and small bug fixes (patch-997)
<Kinnison> I've been writing SQL comment statements for too long
<Kinnison> I just wrote
<Kinnison> COMMENT ON COMMENT foo.bar IS '';
<Kinnison> ooups :-(
<jordi> damn, I kicked lu out of bof room
<jordi> dudes you *have* to install this package. It's fantastic.
<jordi> doh, and I just discovered lu's new place is the floor...
<daf> what, gnome-hello?
<jordi> daf: yeah
<dilys> New Malone bug #133: "pagetests creation are not working for me", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/133
<carlos> SteveA: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/133/
<carlos> SteveA: that bug is the one that prevents us to have pagetests in Rosetta translation form
<carlos> the one you asked me to file yesterday
<jordi> SteveA: I'm up at BOF room waiting for "merging translations" bof, but in the meanwhile I created a package for gnome-hello.
<jordi> SteveA: It's really simple, but maybe it's more than enough to test.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-19)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: merge conflict detection fix from robert.collins@canonical.com--general/bazaar--merge--1.1 (patch-48)
<carlos> stub: could we get a dogfood update? (and if possible, accept my database change, we are removing a field we added some days ago)
<carlos> we took another solution
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed the import daemon after the project-product relation change (patch-998)
<SteveA> lifeless: pink
<carlos> stub: did you saw my request? I lost my connection and I don't know if it reached the channel
<lifeless> SteveA: wassup
<jordi> damn I've got too many things to do right now
<jordi> I think I feel like a Canonical employee
<debonzi> jordi: welcome :)
<jordi> SteveA: I'll be down there in 10 mins to show you how great gnome-about is.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: smashed out the wall between bug and bug assignment to make for a much more usable UI (patch-999)
<SteveA> lifeless: stub wanted to know what to call the butt-sores
<lifeless> oh, done.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: move the bug actions portlet to the top right so that it's easier to find (patch-1000)
<jordi> duh, so much for 10 minutes... the bof is long
<stub> carlos: ping
<carlos> stub: pong
<stub> carlos: which patch am I looking for?
<carlos> stub: I'm fixing more things so if you don't have it done, and you could wait O:-)
<carlos> stub: oh, the db patch
<carlos> the only one I have as carlos-
<carlos> in pending
* stub star-merges
<stub> carlos: So translatable is no good? ok.
<BradB> Go through and mark your bugs fixed dudes. (Well, the ones you fixed anyway :)
<carlos> stub: no, we decide to take another approach
<BradB> hm, I hope dilys is getting emails
<bob2> daf: !
<daf> bob2: ?
<bob2> daf: is N_("blah blah") the same as _("blah blah") in gettext land?
<daf> definitely maybe
<bob2> is that a definitive definitely maybe?
<carlos> no
<carlos> it's not the same
<carlos> N_() only marks the string to be extracted
<carlos> _() marks it and also calls gettext to function to get the translation on runtime
<bob2> hrm
<daf> carlos: when is N_() used?
<carlos> N_() is used with definitions
<carlos> daf: when you declare vars
<carlos> with static text
<jordi> daf: structs, etc, for example
<carlos> that's it
<bob2> hm, why wouldn't you want that to translate?
<daf> but if the translation is never used...
<carlos> daf: you need to call gettext directly
<carlos> from the printf
<carlos> like printf("%s", gettext(variable))
<daf> eh?
<bob2> well, ok, as a sane default, should I use _() or N_()?
<carlos> bob2: by default, _()
<jordi> daf: you call gettext at some other place
<daf> hrm
<jordi> bob2: and if it doesn't compile, you probably want N_() and _()n some other place :)
<bob2> hahahaha
<jordi> s/)n/) in/
<bob2> does _() require the string to be in the .mo or such?
<carlos> jordi: N_() and _() is not correct
<jordi> hmm
<carlos> bob2: _() is a way to mark the string to be extracted to the .pot file
<carlos> and at the same time, it calls gettext()
<jordi> carlos: well you need to call gettext at some spot
<carlos> if it's not found, it just returns the original english string
<carlos> jordi: using gettext()
<carlos> not _()
<jordi> I think I've always used _() before. Not sure right now though.
* jordi goes loolk...
<bob2> hm
<jordi> bah silly keyboard.
<bob2> so shoul I forget N_ exists?
<jordi> bob2: no. :)
<jordi> just use _() until it breaks :P
<jordi> I'm getting an example for you.
<carlos> jordi: _() works but it's better if you don't use it that way
<carlos> bob2: forget my comment it was directed to jordi and it's outside your question, don't get confused.
<jordi> carlos: well, xgettext isn't going to extract anything anyway, I guess.
<carlos> jordi: I know, but it's not correct ;-)
<jordi>  see your point. I just refuse to have done the wrong thing for like... 6 years :P
<carlos> jordi: you suck ;-)
<jordi> And I love it.
<jordi> Anyway, let me announce that kiko and I are probably going to the swimming pool tonight. There's a sauna, a jacuzzi and stuff, if you don't want to just swim.
<jordi> I guess all of you came with your swimming stuff, right?
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> spain's lovely warm and sunny weather looked so tempting!
<kiko> heh
<jordi> that's great. So we meet at like 21:30 in the hall
<kiko> carlos, dude, _() is deprecated? since when?!
<carlos> kiko: dude, read again the discussion, please ;-)
<carlos> the whole discussion
<kiko> htf can anybody keep track of all this underline crack>?
<kiko> <carlos> jordi: N_() and _() is not correct
<seb128> so wo is working to fix this non-breakable space issue ? :p
<carlos> kiko: read some more lines up
<carlos> seb128: we decided to remove french from Ubuntu completely
<carlos> so, problem solved
<seb128> shut up you
<kiko> that's initiative! 
<kiko> I nominate carlos for canonical employee of the hour
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
<kiko> so seb128, carlos, jordi: we're bored. entertain us while we clean up soyuz
* kiko mops up
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: updated the poimport script to reuse the code from pofile.py (patch-1001)
<jordi> kiko: QUE PASA!
<jordi> kiko: dude I hope the swimming pool stuff is still up.
<carlos> wow, I was not the commit #1000 :-(
<carlos> but I was the #1001 :-)
<carlos> stub: all my changes are in place, feel free to sync dogfood when you want/could
<BradB> stub: hang on a sec though
<BradB> stub: i have to land one more important change
<BradB> it'll be up in about 10 mins
<stub> yup
<bob2> so
<bob2> _()?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Start of Soyuz Redesign (patch-1002)
<stub> How do I retrieve a person by Person.name? I'm hoping for something nicer than Person.selectBy(name='foo')[0] 
<Kinnison> stub: I've written 100 COMMENTs so far
<Kinnison> stub: I think it's dinner time
* stub gives Kinnison a gold star
* stub gets alternateID explained to him by spiv and is happy
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: went ape on some more low-hanging fruit in malone (patch-1003)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-20)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fix #4488. (patch-49)
<dilys> New Malone bug #134: "Login page does not report bad password errors", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/134
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more soyuz reestructuration from kiko (patch-1004)
!lilo:*! group contact added for the World Wide Web Consortium (MIT/ERCIM/Keio); category: not-for-profit consortium/standards
#launchpad 2004-12-21
<carlos> jordi: loser, you have your project imported
<carlos> jordi: please, import now the .po files
<jordi> carlos: suuure
<Kinnison> Morning all
* Kinnison hands lulu some cards
<lulu> kinnison:oooh - I was not on top performance last eve!
* lamont_r penalizes Kinnison for giving lulu cards without stating a reason
<Kinnison> lamont_r: bad call. my rule
<lamont_r> grumble.
* lulu listens to Brad on Malone.... :o)
<dilys> New Malone bug #136: "Problem with reflow causes bug page oddity", submitted by Foo Bar
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/136
<jordi> carlos, am I able to import an existing po file using some obscure url?
<carlos> jordi: oh, mark broke that
<carlos> thanks for remember it to me
<jordi> evil sabdfl
<carlos> jordi: I found the URL
<carlos> jordi: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/xqf/xqf-1.0.1/+upload
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> change dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta with rosetta.shut.....
<jordi> carlos: no perms
<carlos> jordi: ?
<carlos> jordi: did you changed the URL?
<jordi> yah
<jordi> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta.shut/products/xqf/xqf-1.0.1/+upload
<carlos> jordi: https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/products/xqf/xqf-1.0.1/+upload
<jordi> I first  typoed to "rosetta.shit" though.
<jordi> oh, heh
<carlos> dude, read ALL text I wrote ;-)
<jordi> ok, totally missparsed it :P
<carlos> jordi: could you paste me that trace to my jabber id?
<jordi> yah
<dilys> New Malone bug #135: "test bug", submitted by Foo Bar
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/135
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix the URLs for adding and editing web links and add a missing import (patch-1006)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: a few more last-minute fixes before the malone demo in a few hours (patch-1005)
<spiv> Heh.
<daf> haha :)
<daf> interesting: patch-1006 got reported before patch-1005
<BradB> sabdf1: Just cleaning up the bug collector a bit. Is #41 fixed? (The reuse BugFactory bug)
<sabdf1> BradB: yessirree
<dilys> Malone bug #41 fixed for product Malone: BugFactory should be used to create bugs
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/41
<sabdf1> elmo_away: is pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com down?
* lamont_r files a bazaar bug
<Kinnison> how bazaar, how bazaar
<carlos> stub: please, could you restart dogfood's launchpad?
<carlos> stub: don't need to update the code, just kill it and restart it
<stub> carlos: Done
<carlos> the patch is in its way to rocketfuel but I prefer if I can test the fix atm
<carlos> stub: thanks
<carlos> grrr, that sqlobject thing sucks!!!
<carlos> I need to add the "id" field to the interface
<carlos> :-(
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: soyuz cleanups and restructuring (patch-1007)
<elmo> sabdf1: no, seems fine?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: production 6 snapshot (patch-38)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix up the bug tab links (broken from UI reorg) and rename them to be clearer (patch-1008)
<stub> elmo: I need psycopg on emperor (like... now... currently doing a production drop)
<stub> elmo: And postgresql-contrib
<elmo> why on earth does the database server need psycopg on it?
<BradB> debonzi, kiko: http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/+new?field.sourcepackage=$sourcepackage.id
<stub> elmo: Because the scripts I need to install stuff into the schema are written in python
<BradB> debonzi, kiko: that can be the works-for-now fix, then we can change it slightly when we migrate to the new one-table schema.
<elmo> stub: meh
<BradB> Then we can more sanely have Ubuntu developers DOGFOODING!
<elmo> stub: both installed
<BradB> today!
<BradB> ish!
<stub> elmo: Ta
<dilys> New Malone bug #137: "DB reconnector should timeout eventually, not block indefinitely", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/137
<debonzi> BradB: ok
<kiko> BradB, dude?
<kiko> BradB, I want you to give me a url with EVERYTHING you could possibly use
<kiko> and I will supply it to you
<kiko> put field.toothpaste in for measure
* kiko kicks BradB
* BradB is getting the URL!
<dilys> New Malone bug #138: "Authserver should cache auth details to reduce impact of db outages", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/138
<kiko> when you want notebooks I don't keep saying wait wait wait
<kiko> and you did NOT thank daniels and fabbione
* kiko kicks BradB
<BradB>  /malone/bugs/+new?field.description=summary%0D%0A%0D%0Adescription&field.title=title&field.sourcepackage=10&field.product=&UPDATE_SUBMIT=Add
* BradB will buy them beer or something
<BradB> and kiko too!
<kiko> dude
* BradB blames the fact that i only went to bed 8 hours ago
<kiko> what is this 0D%0A%0D sillyness?
<kiko> anyway
<BradB> kiko: the thing that separates summary and description
<BradB> that's how it printed out in my terminal anyway
<kiko> are you okay with me supplying you field.distrorelease field.distro field.version?
<lifeless> $xx is rfc standard url encoding
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> %xx
<lifeless> so what you've got there is \r\n\r\n
<kiko> yes, I'm aware,but I would assume, well, never mind
<BradB> which is needed to add summary and description :)
<BradB> summary might still work
<BradB> er, no, it might not
<BradB> kiko: the extra fields shouldn't be a problem
<kiko> okay
<kiko> my hint is START TAKING ADVANTAGE OF THEM
<kiko> etc etc
* kiko goes to hammer templates
<BradB> my hint is I KNOW
<kiko> BradB, can I absolute-url that and be happy? href="/malone..." ?
<kiko> or is that against the law
* BradB goes back to making the source package bug listing (/malone/packages/$packagename) not suck
<BradB> I do /malone's
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: soyuz cleanups and restructuring (patch-1009)
<kiko> BradB, uhm
<kiko> BradB, how do you handle binarypackages?
<BradB> we removed that for the time being.
<BradB> from the forms, anyway
<kiko> BradB man, why do I need to supply sourcepackage ids and not names? 
<kiko> maybe I don't really want to ask that question
<BradB> kiko: because that's broken
<kiko> BradB, do I want to provide distro and distrorelease name or the IDs to you?
<BradB> kiko: some kind of unique name is probably the preferred way
<daf> what *is* gnarly?
<spiv> daf: See launchpad archives, look for a post from ddaa
<Kinnison> daf: twisted scary patch crack
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed a bug that prevents to upload pofiles (patch-1010)
<kiko> wtf is bradb
* lamont_r ponders the various meanings of kiko's question, depending on which of the 5 w's he meant... :-)
<lamont_r> kiko: der he is...
<BradB_> carlos: What bug # is the bug in sqlobject?
<SteveA> mdz: should charles be on irc?
<carlos> BradB_: is that an indirect ask to file it?
<carlos> :-P
<carlos>  /s/ask/request/
<BradB_> carlos: Sure, if only to know what needs fixing. :)
<carlos> BradB_: dude, you should know that already
<carlos> the fact that you cannot use in a new sqlobject creation:
<carlos> potemplate=mypotemplateobject
<lamont_r> SteveA: mdz is away from his computer
<carlos> and you need to use
<carlos> potemplateID=mypotemplateobject.id
<SteveA> reckon that we should make .rej files not unrecognized in our tree?
<carlos> BradB_: I will file a bug now, just looking at old bugzilla to see if I filed it already
<SteveA> ...now that baz allows us to explicitly resolve conflicts 
<BradB_> carlos: ok, thanks
<SteveA> lamont_r: I'd like someone from the warty team to get charles sorted out with irc, and explain about it
<lamont_r> SteveA: I'll let mdz know and make sure that happens
<carlos> BradB_: I don't see any sqlobject product or source package
<carlos> BradB_: against what should I file the bug?
* carlos talks about malone
<spiv> SteveA: Hmm, probably.  lifeless (seeing as you're the only arch guy hanging out here...) does that sound sane?
<SteveA> spiv: lifeless said "yes" to it being sane when I asked in meatspace
<BradB_> carlos: launchpad, like the other sqlobject bugs
<spiv> Ah, cool :)
<jordi> daf: a piece of useful information... don't walk with your hobbit shoes into BOF room. The floor is full of broken glass.
<jordi> same goes for daniels and thom.
<carlos> BradB_: ok, thanks
<carlos> jordi: shhh
<carlos> :-)
<SteveA> daf: can you sort charles out with access to dogfood please?
<carlos> SteveA: daf is busy at the moment
<carlos> SteveA: do you want I do it?
<dilys> New Malone bug #139: "SQLObject handling of sqlobjects as arguments sucks", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/139
<carlos> BradB_: there you have it
<BradB_> carlos: thanks
<SteveA> carlos: if he comes looking for daf, yes
<carlos> ok
<dilys> New Malone bug #140: "foo", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/140
<BradB> the package bug listing will rock today
<lulu> .msg bradB
<lulu> BradB:well done on Malone today - looking good.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Removing deprecated AppComponent Classes (patch-1011)
<BradB> thanks :)
* BradB hopes we can be dogfooding Ubuntu developers at the beginning of next weekish (at least a few users, if limiting it can be made possible.)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Direct malone file bug from soyuz sourcepackage page. (patch-1012)
<lifeless> stub: help
<lifeless> Search path incorrect.
<lifeless> Add the following line to /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf:
<lifeless>     search_path = '$user,public,ts2'
<lifeless> make: *** [check]  Error 1
<lifeless> Its in my postgresql.conf
<lifeless> and I have restarted
<BradB_> sabdf1: ping me when you have a sec. i wanted to show you in working code what i meant about a reusable assignment listing, and how freakishly simple it is to use and reuse.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Removing deprecated AppComponent Classes (patch-1013)
<lifeless> stub: meep.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: One hundred and fifteen SQL COMMENT statements (patch-1014)
<sabdf1> lifeless: so is pqm using baz -t in the three-way or the two-way sense?
<sabdf1> and did you know that it was?
<sabdf1> BradB: ping
<lifeless> sabdf1: pqm is running baz 1.0.1
<BradB> sabdf1: i'll be back down there in about 10 mins. i'm just added one more thing to make it even more useful.
<lifeless> and yes I did.
<BradB> s,added,adding,
<sabdf1> lifeless: but, just conceivably, it could have happened that upgrading baz could have switched the behaviour of pqm :-)
<sabdf1> BradB: rock
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: allow dynamic creation of pofiles in rosetta (patch-1015)
<jordi> "rosetta has a bit potential to become an unavoidable tool"
<jordi> what an unfortunate typo... I meant to say "big" potential. :)
<SteveA> that sounds like an insult
<SteveA> "Dude, you are an unavoidable tool"
<jordi> hmm. oh well. :)
<jordi> it has a possitive meaning in Spanish at least..
* jordi changes three words.
<jordi> "become a tool that many l10n communities won't be able to do without" sounds better?
<Kinnison> "..won't want to do without..."
* BradB begs zope 3 for a useful error message
<haggai> it's a positive statement.  Better to say it positively.  "rosetta has the potential to become an essential part of the work of the l10n communities"
<carlos> universal translation: 'Rosetta will rock!!'
<carlos> ;-)
<haggai> yeah!  ROSETTA IZ DA BIZ
<jordi> YAH D00d
<haggai> all yr tran5l5unz r us
<Kinnison> (eventually)
<Kinnison> ;-)
<sabdf1> stub: mark-spokenin-id and mark-distro-details are good to go, if you're around
<sabdf1> i'll need to do the distro-details sql patch move-into-schema myself, since it needs sync'd code changes
<SteveA> stub is at a bof.  computer is down here
* BradB heads back down
<carlos> stub: could you also look at my carlos-*.sql patches, please?
<carlos> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some statistics fixes and fixed also the po upload form (patch-1016)
<lifeless> have I forgotten to update something ?
<lifeless> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<lifeless> File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/mail/ftests/test_stub.py", line 66, in canonical.launchpad.mail.ftests.test_stub.test_simple_sendmail
<lifeless> Failed example:
<lifeless>     message.get_payload() == body
<lifeless> Exception raised:
<lifeless>     Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>       File "/home/robertc/source/canonical/buildbot/launchpad/lib/zope/testing/doctest.py", line 1315, in __run
<lifeless>         compileflags, 1) in test.globs
<lifeless>       File "<doctest canonical.launchpad.mail.ftests.test_stub.test_simple_sendmail[15] >", line 1, in ?
<lifeless>         message.get_payload() == body
<lifeless>     NameError: name 'message' is not defined
<lifeless> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<lifeless> Ran 85 tests in 92.164s
<lifeless> FAILED (failures=60, errors=5)
<lifeless> ---- end test stderr ----
<lifeless> make: *** [check]  Error 1
<stub> Don't think so - the tests use a stub mail system that is self contained.
<lifeless> GARH.
<stub> Oh... you are running the zope tests
<lifeless> 'make check'.
<lifeless> thats what chinstrap uses to do merges.
<stub> python test.py will run everything - 'python test.py canonical' runs just our tests
<stub> What did you type? You probably hit a decoy that should be removed.
<lifeless> 'make check'
<stub> oh - my bad
* stub reads closer
<stub> What python version?
<stub> 2.3?
<lifeless> mmmhm
<lifeless> yep
<stub> That was the first failed example?
<lifeless> rerunning through less
<stub> I want the first error - That would be the last (4 more should be above it)
<lifeless> its looong
<lifeless> jabbered it to you
<lifeless> oh. hahaha
<lifeless> still had debug code from that zopeless thing bug
* lifeless blushes
<ddaa> lifeless: ready when you are
<lifeless> ddaa: ack
<lifeless> stub: are /all/ product names unique now ?
<stub> Yes
<lifeless> ie can one have proj foo, prod bar, proj gam prod bar ?
<stub> You can't do that anymore. product.name is now a flat namespace.
<stub> And products don't have to have a project anymore (although I don't know if all the UI's cope yet)
<SteveA> kiko, cprov, debonzi: dudes, some of the soyuz interfaces are not up to date with the implementations.
<SteveA> that is, we're using attributes and methods that are not described in the interfaces.
<SteveA> now that I'm tightening up the security, accessing these things is totally failing.
<daf> SteveA: perhaps we should revive the idea of tests for checking implementations against interfaces
<stub> BradB: In launchpad/doc/vocabularies.txt, why is ProductVocabulary in the non-enumerable section? Is this a mistake, or just because you put it there because it would be stupid to do so?
<SteveA> WTF.  sqlobject has been updated, and no-one told me.
<SteveA> Every time some software gets up dated like this, an email MUST BE SENT TO THE LIST.
<SteveA> daf: that would not help in this case
<SteveA> however, increased security stuff does help
<daf> SteveA: oh, of course -- would it be feasible to automatically check for attributes being used which aren't in the declared interface?
<BradB> stub: Because ProductVocabulary isn't enumerable
<BradB> stub: i.e. it's not a set of values you'd plop into a select widget
<stub> It isn't? Hmm... I could have sworn it actually implemented that interface
<SteveA> daf: yes, by making the implementations security wrapped
<BradB> stub: It only implements IHugeVocabulary directly. I skipped up to the implementation, saw a search() method, and stopped there. Perhaps literally speaking it is possible to enumerate
<BradB> s/implementation/interface/
<stub> ok. That is what I expected - you can, but if you do you will be shot.
<BradB> yeah, the docs were written to convey that, at the least ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixup sourcesource approval for the new project structure (patch-1017)
<BradB> kiko, sabdf1: so if malone were otherwise ready to take on a handful of Real Users next week (which might only mean one or two package maintainers, plus a small handful of end-users among the packages they maintain), could soyuz act as a valid entry point into adding a bug, if we made the package bug adding behave in soyuz in exactly the same way that it behaves for products in doap?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: replace the existing bug listing for packages and products (that get hit via doap and soyuz) with the look and feel of the most functional one, less the product and package columns (patch-1018)
<BradB> because, if it would be, i want to improve the package bug adding form in soyuz to behave exactly like the doap one, so that, even in the worst case, i can at least /demo/ one end-to-end real usage of malone for a package maintainer. (the only way to demo that now is to do so in a way that we won't normally have package maintainers using malone, which is to start directly in malone, etc.)
<BradB> s/package maintainer/package maintainer next week/
<BradB> unless we do actually want to them to start in malone; maybe we do
<elmo> what's the authserver  on mawson doing ?
<SteveA> the one on mawson?
<SteveA> it is helping to demo the new shipit code
<elmo> ok
<SteveA> stub: frank black?
<stub> eh?
<SteveA> any soyuz webapp guys around? 
<SteveA> kiko, cprov, debonzi,  salgado ?
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.6: cherry pick production fix for sourcesource (patch-1)
<sabdf1> stub: dude, my ears are hurting
<SteveA> kiko: I need some help sorting out this error
<dilys> Malone bug #36 fixed for package malone: Portlets disappear when editing a bug
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/36
<stub> salgado: Can you confirm that people can only join teams (as stored in the Person table) by being added by the team owner?
<SteveA> spiv: what page was that google crack?
<spiv> It's linked from labs.google.com
<SteveA> ta
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Teams and database patches (patch-1019)
<salgado> stub, it is supposed to work this way?
<stub> *I* think so, but I wanted to check with you since you are the person working on this area. We want to use a team to control access to a particular feature of Buttress and I wanted to confirm it won't be a security problem.
<salgado> stub, I think this haven't been defined yet. but the way it was done in soyuz (and the way it is done today on foaf), is that anyone can join any team
<lifeless> can anyone edit products without projects ?
<carlos> lifeless: do you ask if we should be able or if we are able?
<lifeless> we should be able to ... can you ? I can't, in production.
<carlos> we should, but never tried it 
<carlos> lifeless: jordi was able to create a new product without a project
<lifeless> stub says its steves fult.
<lifeless> 'fault'
<jordi> carlos: was that bugfix committed?
<carlos> jordi: it should, not sure if it's synced in the server
<carlos> jordi: could you try it?
<carlos> I don't see stub here so I cannot ask
<jordi> carlos: k
<jordi> stub just exited the quiet room
<jordi> I think he's going downstairs.
<SteveA> jordi: my notes from our talk yesterday have gone
<SteveA> along with my guadalinux cd and some vitamin pills
<jordi> fuck fuck fuck
<SteveA> I think they've been cleared away, looking too much like junk
<jordi> SteveA: I guess it's timefor me to go downstairs then...
<SteveA> so, we should talk about things again
<SteveA> yeah
<jordi> Give me 15 mins to hear a bit more about Erinn's bof?
<SteveA> okay
<jordi> thanks
<carlos> jordi: seems like the changes are not yet applied, but will be merged soon
<jordi> ok
<dilys> Malone bug #123 fixed for package launchpad: Repeat information from subject line in body
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/123
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add context to bug edit and history sidebars for sanity, and duplicate the notification email subject line in the message body, to fix bug #59 (patch-1020)
<BradB> ^^ #123
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix bug activity recording so that adding a bug is only recorded once instead of twice (patch-1021)
<lifeless> stub any idea on that ?
<Mithrandir> I get permission denied when trying to create a new project on launchpad.ubuntu.com
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: BuildDependecies for SourcePackageReleases working again (patch-1022)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added securedutility directive, and generally tightened up some security.  dealt with side-effects of doing do. (patch-1023)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fancy new graphs for the potemplate view (patch-1024)
#launchpad 2004-12-22
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed sampledata and removed an obsolete assert (patch-1025)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix PO template creation (patch-1026)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: many templates links fixes (patch-1027)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Database patches and Z3 auth workaround (patch-1028)
<daf> SteveA: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Missed Interface Attributes (patch-1029)
<carlos> stub: wait, daf just requested the merge (he forgot to do that)
<stub> carlos: I just did the rollout. Does daf still have PQM commits going through?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: little fixes (patch-1030)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bazaar renaming and initial soyuz refactoring for distribution, distrorelease (patch-1031)
<kiko> cprov, yo
<sabdf1> halllaauu
<sabdf1> l
<sabdf1> l
<sabdf1> 1
<sabdf1> odd
<carlos> sabdf1: is working the wireless from the rooms?
<elmo> carlos: is now, yep
<sabdf1> carlos: some rooms :-)
<carlos> elmo: ok, thanks
* carlos goes to his room and plans to ask a pizza ...
<sabdf1> carlos: could you order me one too, please?
<carlos> sabdf1: which room?
<sabdf1> 128
<carlos> sabdf1: and what do you want?
<carlos> wait, I will call you when I order it
* carlos moves to his room
<carlos> later
<sabdf1> cool, thanks!
<carlos> food!!!!!
<elmo> dude, what room are you in???
<carlos> 133
* carlos builds zope3
<carlos> Is interesting to see that zope3 is in hoary :-)
<sabdf1> hmm... so when we release hoary, we can start using zope3 instead of crack-of-the-day :-)
<carlos> sabdf1: at the moment it's in universe
<carlos> and it's not available for ppc
<carlos> I had to compile it myself
<carlos> grrr
<carlos> and the dependencies are wrong
<carlos> :-(
<sabdf1> so, a small project then :-)
<carlos> I suppose that this explains all:
<carlos> EXPERIMENTAL PACKAGE. NO UPGRADE PATH FROM EARLIER VERSIONS OR
<carlos>  TO UPCOMING VERSIONS PROVIDED UNTIL THE FINAL 3.0 RELEASE.
<carlos> but it's a final release 3.0.0-1
<carlos> sabdf1: ping
<sabdf1> carlos: pong
<carlos> sabdf1: what about adding a javascript spell checking to rosetta using something like google suggestions?
<carlos> sabdf1: http://www.google.com/webhp?complete=1&hl=en
<sabdf1> carlos: do you think it can be done in javascript?
<sabdf1> i would think perhaps easier to do it on the server, and display it in the browser window, asking the user to confirm it?
<carlos> sabdf1: it's just the idea we had to get the product list with javascript + xmlrpc
<sabdf1> right
<sabdf1> so the spellcheck happens on the server
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I have seen several spellcheckers in javascript already but using cgi or .php files
<sabdf1> cool
<sabdf1> let's see if we can do that
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> hey guys.
<lifeless> I have a request for  you for bazaar
<lifeless> I have a new merge algorithm, which Works For Me (tm).
<lifeless> on launchpad it can take up to 30 seconds to calculate where to merge from, but it is able to handle loops, tags from tags, and more, happily.
<lifeless> (or at least, it should :)).
<lifeless> How do you feel about that being merged into bazaar as is, before optimisation.
<sabdf1> lifeless: correctness is more important than performance for us
<carlos> lifeless: bazaar is really slow here already and it's a problem with the harddisk I/O
<sabdf1> if you think it's stable, merge it in
<carlos> so if that don't make it slower
<carlos> it's ok for me
<lifeless> cool. ok, I'll finish the tests for it that I'd want as minimal coverage, then merge it in. It should make workflow a lot easier for collaborating sub-teams.
<sabdf1> lifeless: i think we want more than minimal coverage
<lifeless> carlos: yah, I've got optimisation as a massive todo.
<carlos> lifeless: that will be really good
<lifeless> sabdf1: FSVO minimal. I am very pro testing, as you know.
<sabdf1> it's not reasonable to ask the rf team to use crack-of-the-minute bazaar unless you have really, really good test coverage
<lifeless> sabdf1: ack.
<sabdf1> 30 secs to calculate the merge point, then how long to do the merge?
<lifeless> 30 seconds to generate the merge point, then a standard 3-way merge, which you've said is faster than two way anyway.
<lifeless> you can turn off the new algorithm with '--star-merge' to the merge command.
<lifeless> I won't be merging this tonight no matter what.
<lifeless> (just in case you are worrying :))
#launchpad 2004-12-23
<sabdf1> lifeless: i've switched my merging back to two-way, because the hunks are easier to work with
<sabdf1> will this work?
<lifeless> so the question is 'will the merge points chosen by this algorithm be suitable for two way merges' ?
<lifeless> I think the answer is 'yes', but it is not designed for that, so when I merge this you will want to use 'merge --two-way --star-merge' to have the old behaviour.
<sabdf1> so baz will have a single merge command?
<lifeless> yup.
<sabdf1> with --star-merge and --two-way as options?
<lifeless> right. 
<sabdf1> nice
<lamont_r> lifeless: you around still?
<lamont_r> nm
#launchpad 2004-12-24
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: soyuz restructing, first landing (patch-1032)
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> For people who might be involved in Gina->Production; please check https://wiki.canonical.com/ProductionGina and add anything you think is missing or put your name next to things you're doing. Elmo will be doing quite a chunk of it
<dilys> New Malone bug #141: "Upstreams, upstreams, where are my upstreams?", submitted by Scott James Remnant
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/141
<dilys> New Malone bug #142: "New laptop needed", submitted by Scott James Remnant
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/142
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Full text search and indexes for publishedpackageview (patch-1033)
<mgedmin> I'm trying to follow the instructions at https://wiki.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<mgedmin> 'tla register-archive sftp://...rocketfuel@canonical.com' barfs with "attempt to connect to incompatible archive"
<mgedmin> baz works
<Kinnison> mgedmin: ?
<mgedmin> perhaps the wiki page should be changed so that it talks about baz and not tla?
<Kinnison> mgedmin: for 'tla' read 'baz'
<Kinnison> ;-)
<Kinnison> mgedmin: feel free to fix it
<mgedmin> ok
<mgedmin> "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<daf> mgedmin: you need to log in to the wiki
<mgedmin> someone helpfully typed in some sort of shared username/password in the mozilla auth dialog
<mgedmin> can I use the same username/password as on chinstrap?
<Kinnison> You need to identify yourself to the wiki in any way you choose
<Kinnison> Usually you call yourself your name
<Kinnison> E.g. DanielSilverstone
<Kinnison> Remember to use wikisyntax
<mgedmin> so I just go and create an account in the wiki, and that account has nothing to do with HTTP auth, right?
<BradB> spiv: where are you?
<Kinnison> mgedmin: indeed
<Kinnison> the http auth is just to prevent non-canonical people reading the wiki
* mgedmin is changing the page and thinks wistuflly about ZopeExternalEditor
<spiv> BradB: Sorry, disappeared to make an emergency phone call.
<dilys> New Malone bug #143: "Launchpad listening on external IP addresses", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/143
<SteveA> elmo?
<elmo> SteveA: ?
<SteveA> can you come to the meeting in the hack room?
<SteveA> it is about launchpad deployment
<elmo> meh
<SteveA> ta
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add full text search to package search (patch-1034)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: adjust path for new baz format archives, and bugfix for taxi (patch-81)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: nuke obsolete buildbot config (patch-39)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Land dsilver's comments (patch-1035)
<Kinnison> stub: Dude, s/dsilver's/dsilvers'/
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: Re-merge commandline stuff. (patch-82)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add getSSHKeys method to the authserver, plus test tweaks (patch-1036)
<SteveA> mgedmin, jamesh: jdub will come and talk with you about calendars in a bit.
<spiv> SteveA: Btw, that authserver commit should fix the intermittent test wierdness you saw.  Let me know if you still see anything odd with that change.
<SteveA> spiv: okay. thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Changing Soyuz URLs (patch-1037)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: add sourcerer requirements (patch-40)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/banzai--devel--1: fixme change (patch-1)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Moved IAuthorization to IObjectAuthorization.  Implemented different IAuthorization for making declarations outside of the database code itself. (patch-1038)
<spiv> stub: I've got code ready to use the Product.autoupdate flag... where did you want me to put the db patch again?
<stub> spiv: Do you need it right now, or in 30 minutes time?
<stub> If you need it right now, email it to me and I'll approve it for you to commit. If later, shove it in schema/pending and toss it to PQM
<spiv> stub: I can wait 30 minutes, I've got other stuff to work on.
<spiv> Thanks.
<salgado> SteveA, database classes that implemented IAuthorization should now implement IObjectAuthorization?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> I'm refactoring, with stable pauses in the middle
<SteveA> bear with me for a bit.  do you need to implement an authorization now?
<salgado> database.Person implements it to check the permissions when editing the user profile. (this code is not in rf, though)
<SteveA> okay.  Make it implement IObjectAuthorization instead of IAuthorization.
<salgado> I've already made.
<SteveA> okay
<Kinnison> spiv: prod me the moment you're ready
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: First i18n patch for Launchpad and removed a duplicated link in a template (patch-1039)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add autoupdate column to Product (stub-approved), and set it false by default and upon manual edits. (patch-1040)
<elmo> lifeless: should be good to go
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added security.py to contain authorization adapters. (patch-1041)
<lifeless> great
<spiv> Kinnison: Ready.
<Kinnison> spiv: Right. Do you want to come up; or shall I come down?
<spiv> It's nice and comfy and quiet down here.
<Kinnison> *nod*. See you in 2 minutes
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Special authorization stuff for the buttsource team. (patch-1042)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Create admins team (patch-1043)
<Kinnison> elmo: ping?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-21)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Merge in bug fix for #3376. (patch-50)
<stub> kiko: ping?
<elmo> Kinnison: ?
<Kinnison> elmo: Is "foo <foo@bar.com>, moo <cake@baanana.com>" a valid 'Maintainer' field ?
<elmo> no
<Kinnison> Good, fancy ploking the quik maintainer?
<Kinnison> For "Eric Ct <simon@nuit.ca>, Peter 'p2' De Schrijver <p2@mind.be>"
<Kinnison> Also, is 'Thomas Bushnell, BSG <tb@debian.org>' valid?
<Kinnison> If so, then I can't work around the quik fuckage in the way I am
<elmo> unfortunately the Thomas Bushnell fuckage is
<elmo> IIRC
* Kinnison consumes the first entry only now
<Kinnison> so fuck p2
<elmo> hmm hang on, no it isn't
<elmo> it's '.' which debian-policy special cases
<Kinnison> Yeah
<elmo> clearly katie needs some more facisim in her Maintainer validation
<Kinnison> Please :-)
* Kinnison works around it for now
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: using i18n for the whole product-translation page and translated into Spanish as a demo, some things are still missing (patch-1044)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: strip carriage returns from child processes as commands.execute did (patch-43)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: Adding in linkscrape module (patch-83)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more work in the new Soyuz URLs. (patch-1045)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: new projec selector widget (patch-1046)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-22)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Heres a thought. long help(--help) gives long help (fixes #4482) (patch-51)
* jblack pats dilys on the head
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-23)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fixing up undo so that the tree is no longer in reject state (patch-52)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fux heisenbig (patch-1047)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: production 1.7 config (patch-41)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Nicole Improves for Production Support (patch-1048)
#launchpad 2004-12-25
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kinnison] : Welcome to the launchpad. Crucifixion? Line on the left, one merge each.
<Kinnison> kiko: just wget http://www.uk.debian.org/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: admins are allowed the edit permission by default (patch-1049)
<Kinnison> thaaaaaa
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Gina production work (patch-1050)
<kiko> Kinnison, danke
<Kinnison> bitte sehr
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: test suite fixes (patch-44)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: front page changes for production (patch-1051)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: front page changes for production (patch-1052)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More Soyuz fixes and improves. (patch-1053)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More Nicole Upgrade (patch-1054)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Sample data ajustments for Soyuz. (patch-1055)
<Kinnison> Marning
<Kinnison> Morning lulu
<lulu> kinnison: morning :o)
<daf> SteveA: is "UserWarning: zope.Public being used raw on object X" something to be worried about?
<SteveA> daf: no
<daf> good
<SteveA> it means that we're detecting a small performance de-optimisation in zope3
<SteveA> where some code is not doing exactly the right thing
<SteveA> I need to check into it and fix it upstream
<kiko> hey stub
<stub> yo
<kiko> remind me what the fix is for
<kiko> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not find tsearch config by locale
<kiko> locale is en_US, likely to be the issue, right?
<stub> depends what locale your postgresql install is in
<kiko> one moment
<stub> psql -d template1 -c 'show lc_messages'
<stub> (there is probably a better way...)
<kiko> stub, it's unset.
<SteveA> FFS put this on the wiki
<SteveA> or in a README in the source
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: unbreak SourceSource.changeProduct() (patch-1056)
<ddaa> SteveA: here please
<elmo> stub/stiv: machine is macaroni, you guys should be able to login
<kiko> stub, easy fix? use LANG=C when running make create?
<elmo> I installed python-twisted; let me know  if you need anything esle
<kiko> macaroni? there's an island called macaroni?
<daf> kiko: no, macaroni penguin is a antarctican delicacy
<stub> kiko: postgresql locale is set when you do an initdb - environment doesn't change anything
<kiko> stub, so I need to so a new initdb. /me frowns
<elmo> http://www.siec.k12.in.us/~west/proj/penguins/mac.html
<elmo> daf: !!
<elmo> daf: what kind of tree hugging hippy makes jokes about eating cute penguins?? 
<elmo__> spiv: baz installed
<spiv> elmo: Thanks
<BradB> kiko: will there be a URL that i can aim at in Soyuz today?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Small security refactoring to make it harder to inadvertantly allow unauthenticated users too much access. (patch-1057)
<ddaa> lifeless: pqm is a pita...
<ddaa> lack of feedback
<ddaa> does it have a merge request from me for launchpad?
<spiv> ddaa: Yeah... sometimes I wonder if an immediately reply saying "Request acknowledged.  You are #5 in the queue." would be worthwhile.
<daf> I've thought so
<ddaa> apparently smtp to chinstrap times out...
<spiv> ddaa: pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com
<ddaa> mhh.... I am pretty sure I updated...
<ddaa> (me redoublechecks)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: soursource browser fix, releaseroot and releasefileglob form fields (patch-1058)
<ddaa> ha.... that's it!
* ddaa declares himself incompetent for all network things
<ddaa> ha... there was a bunch of undelivered messages from the last 5 days polluting the logs...
<kiko> BradB, yeppers
<BradB> w00t
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.7: merge from devel (patch-1)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: sourcesource releaseroot and releasefileglob (patch-1059)
<SteveA> stub: hello
<stub> SteveA: Yo
<SteveA> distro team needs better working security
<SteveA> the requisites are working in dogfood
<SteveA> but failing in production
<SteveA> basically, in production, adding a product fails
<SteveA> works on dogfood
<SteveA> works in RF
<stub> What is 'fails'? An authorization exception?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> it requires you to be AnyPeron
<SteveA> even when you're logged in
<SteveA> some bogus security code that I have subsequently fixed
<stub> Might this be related to BasicAuth, which many people will still be sending to dogfood?
<SteveA> it should be unrelated
<SteveA> as I saw it fail using basic in production
<stub> I think lifeless was doing another production update this morning - this is being seen after that?
<SteveA> has he already finished
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> I saw it just now
<stub> Probably not - he is running this bof
<spiv> elmo: I need psycopg on macaroni, please.
<stub> and distutils
<elmo> spiv: installed
<spiv> Thanks!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: ProductReleaseImporter (patch-1060)
<Kinnison> stub: Done the SourcePackage/SourcePackageName stuff?
<spiv> elmo: Oh, and gcc so I can build Zope's C extensions... librarian doesn't actually use that part, but it would be a lot of effort to untangle the dependency.
<spiv> I'm looking forward to having zope3 properly packaged.
<SteveA> surely it uses zope.interface
<spiv> It does I think, but that has a pure-python version, doesn't it?
<SteveA> prolly
<stub> Kinnison: Sort of. I did it but have lost it. So I guess that is a no.
<spiv> AFAIK, the only mandatory C extension in zope 3 is _zope_proxy_proxy, but perhaps I'm out of date.
<SteveA> but, it really should be compiled
<Kinnison> stub: quality :-)
<stub> Kinnison: Mmm.... spurious star-merge conflicts ;)
<Kinnison> stub: rock on
<elmo> spiv: done
<Kinnison> elmo: all of build-essential?
<SteveA> hi jamesh
<jamesh> hi
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: catch KeyError from LanguageSet in request languages code (patch-1061)
<spiv> elmo: What dbname/user/host should this librarian use?
<spiv> Or is that a question for someone else?
<SteveA> stub: ... ?
<stub> eh?
<spiv> stub: what db should I configure the librarian on macaroni to connect to?
<spiv> launchpad_prod on emperor?
<stub> spiv: oh emperor.warthogs.hbd.com. Username 'librarian'. Database 'launchpad_prod'. It has access too just two tables.
<spiv> librarian@macaroni:~ $ python -c "import psycopg; psycopg.connect('dbname=launchpad_prod host=emperor user=librarian')"
<spiv> Traceback (most recent call last):
<spiv>   File "<string>", line 1, in ?
<spiv> psycopg.OperationalError: FATAL:  missing or erroneous pg_hba.conf file
<spiv> HINT:  See server log for details.
<spiv> stub: Any thoughts?
<stub> I havn't got the logs... looking into pg_hba.conf on emperor. Make sure librarian is not trying to connect to a local database, but actually a remote installation.
<dilys> New Malone bug #144: "librarian should use canonical.database.reconnect", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/144
<spiv> stub: I'm pretty sure it's connecting to a remote instance... "host=emperor".
<stub> spiv: try again - I found a typo
<spiv> Ah, great.
<spiv> Looks good.
<BradB> stub: Did your BugTask patch get rejected again?
* stub checks
<BradB> stub: If it did, perhaps you could just email it to me.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix PO file creation on translation submission (patch-1062)
<dilys> New Malone bug #145: "The librarian probably shouldn't give 500 errors for failed alias searches", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/145
<stub> baz get stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--1    and grab database/schema/patch-6-11-0.sql
<spiv> elmo: Thanks.  The librarian seems to be running just fine.
<elmo> go librarian, it's YOUR BIRTHDAY
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add BugTask table (patch-1063)
<stub> Hmm... worked that time...
<BradB> ouch dude
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix PO file creation on translation submission (patch-1064)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: Make related joins work with security-proxied objects.  Thanks Steve. (patch-6)
<cprov> spiv:   Launchpad crashed, canonical.doap-configure.zcml is asking for  ImportError: No module named hct.util.path, any idea ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: BugTask table (patch-1065)
<daf> wooooo
<daf> weird database bugs are fun
<BradB> stub: dude
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Removed some unused fields from potemplate forms and added portlets to the pofile index (patch-1066)
<BradB> Who did the ProductReleaseImporter change? I just deleted the email on that, but now I need that person to write to lp@ letting us know that we need hct installed, and how to go about installing it (why are people still not doing this when introducing new dependencies?)
<BradB> (I think it's that person...maybe something else introduced the hct dep)
<spiv> cprov: rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0 got updated a day or two ago.
<spiv> BradB, cprov: Sorry, that was my bad.  I forgot it used a new dependency.
<cprov> spiv: thanks, I see
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: SourcePackageRelease refactor (patch-1067)
<jordi> hey dudes!
* jordi just got home from work, and will now raid the kitchen as he hasn't had anything to eat since 5AM
<carlos> jordi!!
<jordi> hi carlos!
<jordi> carlos: hey, I wonder if you could ask in the lobby for a single, lost glove.
<carlos> jordi: we just had our "dead box"
<jordi> I still can't find the missing one.
<jordi> dead box? it's not a bag anymore?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> jordi: the effects of it!!
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<carlos> it's still a bag
<carlos> but it starts affecting my brain
<mgedmin> mmm, braaains
<jordi> heh
<jordi> so it's still the same?
<jordi> oh dear.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Move the hct.util import into a function to ease the dependency burden (patch-1068)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.7: merge from devel (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Move the hct.util import into a function to ease the dependency burden (patch-1069)
<Kinnison> lifeless: I can't find that patch for the life of me
<SteveA> daf: 
<SteveA> daf: there is a launchpad meeting now
<SteveA> mgedmin: would you translate the rosetta release announcement into lithuanian and perhaps russian?
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> my russian is rusty, though
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> maybe we can get someone at pov to proof-read it afterwards?
<mgedmin> I was just thinking about that
<mgedmin> alga is not on irc now
<Kinnison> What is the convention when you want to put a semantic link between two important points in two different files?
<Kinnison> I.E. the unowned XXX entries in lib/canonical/lucille are a "XXX change foo when you change bar in otherfile" type things
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Implemented a new feature to see all translators that contributed to translate a pofile (patch-1070)
<SteveA> Kinnison: um... use an abstraction so that the change can be made only in one place?
<SteveA> in any case, it should be owned by someone, so that queries can be directed somewhere, and we know what to ask when someone leaves the team
<Kinnison> SteveA: test data vs. test cases
<SteveA> why would that be an XXX comment?
<Kinnison> useful marker
<Kinnison> I could change it to 'NOTE:'
<SteveA> that would be good
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> I'll do that
<SteveA> XXX means "this is probably broken"
<SteveA> or "this will probably break"
<ddaa> SteveA: given a SourceSource object, how can I find the URL of its page?
<SteveA> or "this is incomplete"
<SteveA> ddaa: right now, there is not an easy way to do that
<SteveA> but, there will be RSN
<ddaa> rsn in minutes, hours, days or weeks?
<SteveA> hours/days
<ddaa> okay, I'll hijack you to get something up in a few minutes. BTW, who should I bother if sourcesource.py seems inconsistent with the schema?
<SteveA> you mean with its interface, or you mean with the database schema?
<ddaa> database/sourcesource.py inconsistent with the database schema.
<SteveA> check it with stub, I guess
<SteveA> I was going to say, ask the buttsource team ;-)
<ddaa> dude, nobody in the team wants to get near buttress with a ten foot pole...
<stub> If a schema doesn't match the database, it needs to be updated. No need to query it with anyone.
<SteveA> all the poles I've met a pretty normal
<ddaa> the mismatch was caused by a minor revision of the db
<SteveA> two arms.
<SteveA> one head.
<SteveA> two legs
<SteveA> two feet
<ddaa> I know some things about poles, djzienkuje
<ddaa> or something to what effect in a remotely latin-like alphabet :-)
<ddaa> stub: I expected that people updating the database where in charge of ensuring consistency with the rest of the system. At least you might point me to the right person to blame.
<stub> ddaa: If I change the python side of things simultaneously, I introduce breakage in areas I can't fix.
<elmo> what's that trick to get a list of a module's functions?
<SteveA> dir(module)
<SteveA> help(module) from the interpreter
<elmo> meh, yeah, sorry, nm
<elmo> helps if you import the module first.. go me
<spiv> salgado: the branch is andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/launchpad--salgado-foaf-ui--0
<spiv> please merge when convenient :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Lucille had some XXXs which should have been NOTEs (patch-1071)
<salgado> spiv, thanks, dude. ;)
<mgedmin> while browsing around in the source code I noticed that Person.browsername looks strange
<mgedmin> (canonical/launchpad/database/person.py, near line 62)
<mgedmin> it accesses an unitialized local variable, and in some cases performs a ' '.join(simple_string)
<mgedmin> it does not have any unit tests
<SteveA> thanks marius
<SteveA> Who is responsible for database.person.Person.browsername() ?
<salgado> SteveA, stub made a fix on this (I think it was this week). any problem in it?
<dilys> New Malone bug #146: "upload of tarballs of PO files", submitted by Dafydd Harries
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/146
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: database/person.py browsername() needs fixing.  It is unspeakably bogus.  Added an XXX comment to explain what needs doing. (patch-1072)
<BradB> stub: What kind of sample data did you add?
<BradB> My vocabulary.txt is failing now, after building the sampledata. I'm wondering either 1. why it didn't do what I meant or 2. eeek, I hope that didn't mean that the vocabulary.txt file isn't getting run on merging.
<lifeless> spiv: how do I add a manifest to a release ? and I think we needed to check the library file id stuff a little more. I'll come down and meet you if thats ok.
<BradB> s/building the/building my own/
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah, sure.
<salgado> SteveA, Is it possible to make the email address required for creating a new Person but not required when creating a Team, using browser:addform with the same schema?
<SteveA> salgado: not really.
<SteveA> this is the problem of mixing together Person and Team
<SteveA> it becomes difficult to treat the differently.
<SteveA> What I would like to do is to mark each Person object with IPerson or ITeam depending whether it is a person or a team.
<SteveA> but, that's a bit magical
<salgado> SteveA, I was thinking about this some time ago. 
<salgado> if we do this way, we'll have one traversal for people and other for teams?
<SteveA> we can do if we want to
<SteveA> it will be an option
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: database/person.py browsername() totally fixed, WITH UNIT TEST (doctest).  Read it to see how to use a small python hack to unit test a single method from a database class. (patch-1073)
<salgado> I think I'll have to do this, cause I'm having lots of problems with regards to managing teams/persons.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: Docstring tweak (patch-1)
<SteveA> salgado: do you want me to hack with you on it?
<salgado> SteveA, that would be very good. 
<salgado> but I think I must request a merge for pqm before start working on this, cause I have a huge changeset here, which is giving me some conflicts
<stub> daf: http://www.blooberry.com/indexdot/
<daf> thanks
<stub> salgado: Use two different forms. To add a person you need name, displayname, email address etc. To create a team you need name, displayname, teamdescription, owner.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More work in Soyuz pages that is getting better. Gave by mistake a wrong sumary for my patch-373. (patch-1074)
<salgado> stub, I already have two different forms. the problem is that the email address is required for creating a new user, but not for a new team
<elmo> Kinnison: what does gina need installed ?
<Kinnison> elmo: Good question
<Kinnison> elmo: gpg, python, pypgsql
<Kinnison> elmo: dpkg-dev
* Kinnison ponders more
<SteveA> salgado: tell me when you are ready
<elmo> you guys are still using more than one python2postgres interface? r0ck on
<elmo> Kinnison: will you need to build the C parts of launchpad?
<Kinnison> elmo: I don't *think* so
<Kinnison> but didn't zhongshan have build-essential before anyway
<Kinnison> since it used to run gina anyway
<elmo> yeah, this is for syowa
<elmo> which you now have an account on btw
<elmo> the Debian mirror's syncing
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> better stuff build-essential on there just in case
<elmo> yeah, done
<Kinnison> cool
* Kinnison is coding on gina right now :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: more ftp support (patch-1075)
<SteveA> salgado: did you write the getPermission method in Person?
<SteveA> it needs some more documentation -- especially as I'm about to work on code that will involve changing this a bit
<salgado> SteveA, this getPermission was removed, but this changes wasn't merged into rf yet
!levin:*! group contact added for afterstep ( http://www.afterstep.org/ ), category: informal/FOSS
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Nuke coderelease. Add ProductRelease.manifest (patch-1076)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: removed unused imports from person.py.  small rework of principal->person adapter (patch-1077)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/banzai--devel--1: push into rocket fuel (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: nicole updates (patch-1078)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: "Assigned" checkbox in bazaar/sources index (patch-1079)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-24)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Absolutise archive locations in make-archive, fixing bug #3610. (patch-53)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1: push into rocket fuel (patch-1)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: push into rocket fuel (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Massive reorganization of FOAF's code and some UI redesign. (patch-1080)
<mgedmin> how do I write unit tests for SQL objects?
<lifeless> varefully
<mgedmin> are there any existing ones that I could look at?
<lifeless> uhm, the fti tests are sqlobject tests I think
* mgedmin tries to find them, but fails
<stub> mgedmin: canonical/launchpad/ftests/harness.py is a good place to start
<mgedmin> uh, those are not *unit* tests
* mgedmin walks over to talk to stub
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add getLastManifest (patch-1081)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Traversing in bin/src versions (patch-1082)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix filterMessageSets, tidy up main template tabs, other fixes (patch-1083)
<daf> lifeless: I've kicked off https://wiki.canonical.com/RosettaImportDaemon -- please let me know about any other information you need
* mgedmin is stubbing SQLObject._connection with some success
<lifeless> daf: I'd lik eyou to mail me plase.
<lifeless> or file a bug
<lifeless> something.
<daf> which? :)
* daf sends email
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: production 1.8 config (patch-42)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixing linkified changelog. (patch-1084)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more page tests for Soyuz (patch-1085)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add ProductRelease.manifest column to SQLObject (patch-1086)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Unreviewed Nicole Cleanup (patch-1087)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-25)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Added Arch Cache support (patch-54)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1: HAVE SOME CODE YOU ARCHIVE (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/banzai--devel--1: MERGE ME BABY ONE MORE TIME (patch-3)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: Make Kinnison Stop! (patch-3)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: ftp preparation code (patch-84)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: set production librarian (patch-1088)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: set production librarian (patch-85)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-26)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Consider all paths with ':' before '/' to be non-local (patch-55)
#launchpad 2004-12-26
<kiko> daf?
* kiko pokes him
<kiko> daf, dude, you still have some forbiddenattribute bustage live
<kiko> I've committed to my archive but debonzi needs to mirror it up
<kiko> and pqm it
<Kinnison> debonzi?!
<kiko> meaning..
<Kinnison> kiko: why don't you merge it yourself dude?
<kiko> no pqm setup duderino
<Kinnison> oh?
<kiko> debonzi upstreams for me
<Kinnison> suck
* kiko finds it comfortable just NOT DEALING WITH PQM
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: I'm a little goblin... (patch-4)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/banzai--devel--1: Go, go, gadget database-code-stuff-thingy-wotsit (patch-4)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Gina perceptron engaged. (backpropogation of sourcepackagerelease support for kiko) (patch-1089)
<kiko> thanks Kinnison
<kiko> laundrypad
<stub> carlos, daf: Production now has countries
<daf> thanks
<carlos> stub: thanks
<jordi> oye!
<jordi> buenos dias canonical!
<jordi> carlos: was rosetta announced in the end?
<carlos> jordi: not-ready-yet
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> k :)
<carlos> jordi: we have it almost done, just preparing small details
<carlos> jordi: did you reviewed the Spanish translation?
<jordi> nope
<jordi> want me to?
<jordi> did you review the Catalan one? :)
<daf> stub: 
<daf> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for relation personlanguage
<daf> SELECT language FROM PersonLanguage WHERE person = 2
<kiko> stub?
<kiko> jordi!
<jordi> hola kiko!
<jordi> kiko: comiste pizza ayer? ;)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> NO
<kiko> :)
<jordi> haha
<Kinnison> stub: did you say dogfood was updated?
<daf> kiko: is your fix for Language.id getting merged?
<carlos> jordi: yeah, I did the catalan review ;-)
<jordi> heh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixes to the ProductReleaseImporter (patch-1090)
<jordi> carlos: all good.
<jordi> carlos: do you plan to link the translations to the main page?
<daf> yes
<daf> we'll move them all to the public wiki
<jordi> k
<daf> kiiiiiiiiiiiiiko
<daf> kiko: ping
<kiko> daf, yeah, it is
<kiko> daf, pqm is frigging slow
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Star-merge from kiko: Baby gina, language interface fix, Sql View fix. (patch-1091)
<daf> lifeless: I'll have a merge going in shortly
<daf> lifeless: ok for a production update?
<lamont_r> lifeless: per upstream, util-linux is tarballs only.  I do have a cvs tarball of debian, if that'd help....
<lamont_r> well, actually just the part of debian that I care about...
<lamont_r> not all of it...
<lamont_r> s/debian/the debian version/g
<lifeless> lamont_r: ftp should be good soon (today)
<lamont_r> woot
<lifeless> daf: tell me when
<daf> lifeless: merge submitted
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fixes for production: GeoIP barfing, upload barfing, translation page barfing (patch-1092)
<daf> lifeless: thar she blows
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> daf: did you want that cherry picked, db update may be some time
<daf> lifeless: yes please
<carlos> daf: did you got food?
<daf> not yet
<daf> lifeless: you were describing a way to make branches very quickly using switch and branch -- is that documented somewhere?
<spiv> daf: baz branch -H ? :)
<lifeless> baz branch --help
<lifeless> ^^^^
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: cherry pick for daf (patch-1)
<daf> I mean the pattern of doing branches quickly using baz switch and baz branch
<lifeless> erm no
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More portlets for Soyuz. Better pages presentation. (patch-1093)
<lifeless> daf: done, but still dies.
<daf> @#$!*&
<lifeless> check the code if you like.
<daf> wurg
<daf> I don't see my change
<daf> $ baz logs
<daf> base-0
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-27)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: merge from ds-arch@digital-scurf.org--laptop-2004/bazaar--devo--1.1 - fix .archive-version presence in .listing on ftp servers (patch-56)
<lifeless> garh sorrry.
<daf> :-P
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Display GPG pubkey as text/plain. (patch-1094)
<Kinnison> lifeless: Cool; thanks for the merge dude
<lifeless> daf: python path ?
<Kinnison> stub: any chance you an update dogfood as far as 6-12 ?
<daf> PYTHONPATH=/path/to/launchpad
<Kinnison> stub: or further of course :-)
<stub> Kinnison: Soon. Trying to commit and resolve conflicts atm.
<Kinnison> stub: Okay; thanks dude
* Kinnison is about 10 mins off being ready to check gina on the new db y'see :-)
<lifeless> daf why doesn't it use the acml stuff ?
<daf> s/acml/zcml/?
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> does it fork or not ?
<lifeless> I'm assuming not
<daf> no
<daf> what zcml stuff?
<daf> lifeless: what's the quickest way for me to get a copy of this file?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Database schema patches (patch-1095)
<lifeless> daf: what file ?
<daf> ja.po
<carlos> salgado: how is going the restrictions so we can restrict who joins a team?
<stub> Dogfood rollout going on now...
<salgado> carlos, atm, nobody can join a tem, but I'll probably implement this today, and when someone joins a team, he'll be marked as a proposed member, and only an admin of that team can turn that to a "real" member.
<stub> Kinnison: Dogfood update done.
<Kinnison> rock
<daf> salgado: ideally, you'll be able to set a policy on a team so that you can have ones which require approval and ones which don't
<stub> Do we have a use case for a team that anybody can join? Seems rather odd to me.
<carlos> salgado: any chance to be able to create a Rosetta team in production server so we can restrict a particular action with it?
<daf> hmm, maybe not
<salgado> I think we can do this later if it's really needed, but I don't see a reason for doing it now
<salgado> carlos, restrict what action?
<ddaa> stub: can you please move the libunicode project into the gnome project?
<ddaa> * libunicode product into the gnome project
<stub> carlos: We already have teams like that - bits of buttress are restricted using a team.
<carlos> salgado: don't worry about it, we just need a way to say check if someone is inside a team and show them a particular button
<carlos> stub: but if I'm not able to create such teams... 
<stub> carlos: *I* am able to create such teams.
<daf> this is a permissions problem
<carlos> stub: you are the master ;-)
<daf> "how do we only allow users X and Y to perform action Z?"
<salgado> carlos, you can create a team, but nobody will be able to join it. hopefully this will be implemented tomorrow
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Soyuz app component class are out.Star-merge from kiko. (patch-1096)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: sync with devel (patch-2)
<ddaa> cprov: some sourceforge projects for nicole: gadfly libexif htmltmpl
<ddaa> stub: some more database massaging that I need you to do....
<ddaa> Remove projects: aiksaurus devmapper docpp canonical gle gtkspell libieee1284 libofx popularity-contest python-ldap smpeg
<ddaa> stub: also, please move product workrave out of the gnome project.
<ddaa> stub: and move libunicode _into_ the gnome project.
<ddaa> I have been holding it back to give you one big batch of annoying tedious work instead of many small bits.
<ddaa> lifeless we are running out of imports for mark to approve. Any reason not to reactivate roomba soon?
<stub> ddaa: ok
<stub> (doing now)
<ddaa> stub: great
<lifeless> roomba should be active all the time, *unless* you need it for testing something specific.
<ddaa> Because of the interesting value of "you" in your sentence, I wanted to ask you first.
<spiv> lifeless: If you add debug=True as an argument to your initZopeless call, SQLObject will do statement logging.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-28)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Clearing up reject blocker on undo (patch-57)
<spiv> lifeless: Could you add that debug flag so we can see what SQL its doing?
<spiv> lifeless: Gar.
<spiv> lifeless: It's definitely getting to a certain point, but mysteriously not getting to a point 3 lines later.
<lifeless> jblack: can you do lint today please ?
<ddaa> cprov: another for nicole: sgmltools-lite
<jblack> I happen to be committing right now
<jblack> jblack@comet:~/baz/src/baz/commands$ echo "star-merge jblack@gnuarch.org--2004/baz--relint--1.1thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1" | gpg --clearsign | mutt pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com -s "Baz Lint readded (fixes 4655)"
<lifeless> cool, thanks.
<jblack> Hmmm. dilys doesn't seem to be showing every merge
<jblack> and btw, pqm is still broken. The report email doesn't say in what revision that's merged. Can we get that elevated? 
<jblack> (after everything goes live, of course)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-29)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Baz Lint readded (fixes 4655) (patch-58)
<jblack> what the...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: small changes about the statistics in Rosetta and minor fixes (patch-1097)
<bob2> er, so do we get a formal notification of this capetown thing?
<bob2> disappearing from home on such a regular basis does require some planning
<carlos> bob2: I didn't got the dates
<carlos> bob2: when is it?
<bob2> I dunno, this is what I mean :)
<carlos> bob2: ;-)
<Kinnison> elmo: does kiko have access to zhongshan and syowa?
<Kinnison> elmo: he needs as much access as I did. kiko is owning gina now
<kiko> omg
<kiko> I do
<kiko> syowa?
<Kinnison> syowa is the machine for debian imports
<kiko> Kinnison, dude, I need a hand to do a final run of gina on dogfood
<kiko> I'll merge the remaining bits
<Kinnison> kiko: Of course I'll help
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm just making sure that when you are ready to go live you have the access you need
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: I need to remember to kill debug stuff before commit... (patch-1098)
<kiko> debonzi, YO>
<kiko> YO YO YO
<debonzi> kiko: fala
<salgado> SteveA, MergePeopleBOF scheduled to 16h, who must be notified?
<kiko> debonzi, merge please?
<debonzi> kiko: yes.. 2 min
<Kinnison> kiko is as impatient as cinderella
<Kinnison> When are we passwording this channel?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix for lifeless (patch-1099)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: make full text search performance not suck (patch-1100)
<kiko> Kinnison, never?
* kiko runs
<kiko> debonzi, HIT THE BABY
<debonzi> kiko: almost there.. mirroring
<Kinnison> Don't hit the baby
<Kinnison> Ike! You broke another window! You're a bad bad baby!
<Kinnison> kiko: I thought we were gonna pwd-protect this channel
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: merge from rf (patch-3)
<debonzi> kiko: request sent.. now you are in pqm's hands :)
<kiko> thanks brother
<debonzi> jblack: you forgot your cigarrete pack in the smoking area.. your lighter too
* Kinnison tries to work out if any of his current changes are worth keeping
<Kinnison> kiko: I think all my twiddles are obsoleted by your stuff so I'm not gonna commit them
* Kinnison will merge and see if anything relevant remains
<kiko> Kinnison, has it landed?
<Kinnison> erm, not yet :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Star-merge from kiko. More work on gina. (patch-1101)
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: configurable python version in makefile (patch-86)
<spiv> lifeless: It's merged, please test.
<lifeless> ah, thanks for pinging me
<stub> kiko: Merging people upstairs
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: rollback carlo's stat tweaks (patch-4)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: reinstate prod fixes from Carlos (patch-5)
<lifeless> carlos: baz branch rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8 carlos.../launchpad--production-logging--1.8
<lifeless> then in your normal launchpad tree:
<lifeless> baz undo ( cause you want to save your changes )
<lifeless> baz switch carlos.../launchpad--production-logging--1.8
<lifeless> (normally you don't do an undo here, because you want to carry your changes over)
<stub> jblack: merge person meeting we need you at
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: cherry pick licence fix (patch-6)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix more bugs in and around ProductReleaseImporter (patch-1102)
<spiv> lifeless: ping, please try again when convenient.
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: suck up spiv crack (patch-7)
<lifeless> spiv: :
<lifeless>             return cursor.execute(query)
<lifeless>         psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  syntax error at or near "AND" at character 77
<lifeless>         SELECT COUNT(*) FROM ProductRelease WHERE version = ('netapplet', '0.98.0') AND product = 109
<lifeless> I hope those tests arrive soon
<lifeless> this latency is silly.
<lifeless>         /home/importd/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/doap/fileimporter.py:36:addURL
<lifeless>         /home/importd/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/doap/fileimporter.py:49:_ensureProductRelease
<spiv> Heh, I was just writing that test case.
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: carlos enhanced logging for import daemon (patch-8)
<stub> elmo: We need python-cjkcodecs installed macquarie for the rosetta rollout
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Squash another bug in ProductReleaseImporter (patch-1103)
<spiv> lifeless: ping, fix merged
<daf> spiiiiiv
<daf> Exception exceptions.TypeError: <exceptions.TypeError instance at 0xb6b922ec> in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb6c5756c>> ignored
<spiv> daf: That message ought to be harmless, believe it or not...
<stub> daf: Ignore that
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: suck up spiv crack (patch-9)
<spiv> lifeless: Gah, I think it's still broken...
<daf> spiv: maybe if I bother you about it you'll fix it :)
<lifeless> spiv: GAH.
<lifeless> ok, I won't test it.
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah, don't bother with that one.  Sorry :/
<cprov> ddaa: are you working on that list of Product names ?
<debonzi> stub: ping
<elmo> stub: done
<elmo> someone needs to get that promoted to main ...
<daf> elmo: python-cjkcodecs?
<debonzi> how do I get a *good* dog_food db dump?
<elmo> daf: yes
<carlos> lifeless: carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--production-obsolete-argument-removal--1.8
!lilo:*! added group contact for Aberdeen Linux Users Group, Aberdeen, Scotland, UK; category: informal/interest group
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Tests and fixes for ProductReleaseImporter (patch-1104)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: cherry pick the unprintable names fix for po filing fixed (patch-10)
<daf> lifeless: daf@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--export-fix--0
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: export po files fix (patch-11)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bug task refactoring, UI simplification, and various other bits and pieces (patch-1105)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-30)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: add welksh and spanish translations (patch-59)
!lilo:*! added group contact for phpBB, a scalable and customizable open source bulletin board package; category: informal/FOSS
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Serial primary key for productreleasefile (patch-1106)
<carlos> lifeless: carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--production-topcomment-fix--1.8
<carlos> lifeless: that should fix the problem with the topcomment field
<daf> stub: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/products/launchpad/+filebug: IndexError: list index out of range
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, please test the ProductReleaseImporter again, now that stub has merged the db patch.
<stub> BradB: ^^^
<jordi> does anyone have mako near him?
<jordi> I *really* need to talk to him.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.1: enable es and cy translations (patch-3)
<lifeless> spiv: whats the devel patch # to cherry pick.
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: fingers crossed fix fpt (patch-12)
<BradB> daf, stub: IIRC (from reading the checkin messages), that URL is supposed to be hidden
<daf> haha
<daf> I got to it from the product search results
<BradB> daf: maybe a new dogfood rollout was needed for that checkin message to match up with dogfood
<daf> hmm, ok
<daf> so I can't submit bugs right now?
* BradB asks sabdfl
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: make empty to build an empty launchpad database (patch-1107)
<spiv> lifeless: stub's updated the db, please try again :)
<BradB> daf: I guess not. there was no pagetest done for that, so it's unsurprising that it broke while noone was looking.
<BradB> the URL hiding thing was for different reasons, but i'm hoping (though not guaranteeing) that i can get that mostly working again tonight (though more likely tomorrow morning, to be honest)
<daf> ok
<BradB> hm, that's a doap bug. doap needs some lovin
<cprov> elmo: ping
<lifeless> spiv: :[
<lifeless> no files in the releases
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: pofile header fix from carlos (patch-13)
<cprov> elmo: I can't run Nicole on mawson, got "Unable to connect to remote host", network unreachable, etc
<Kinnison> cprov: where are you trying to get her to connect to?
<cprov> Kinnison: sourceforge.net
<Kinnison> cprov: aah
<cprov> Kinnison: mawson can't send external packages ?!
<Kinnison> cprov: I don't think it can; no
<elmo> oh, yeah, no one ever got back to me on that
<cprov> Kinnison: so, where should I run Nicole ? direct on production ?
<elmo> cprov: what sites do you need to reach, and with what protocol?
<elmo> Kinnison/kiko: done, with prop time
<cprov> elmo: tcp/http on www.sourceforge.net
<elmo> cprov: okay, should be done now
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-31)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: update es translation (patch-60)
<cprov> elmo:please, do the same for freshmeat.net
<cprov> elmo: 66.35.250.168
<elmo> cprov: done
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-32)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Remove the --merges option from missing, since it does nothing (#4706). (patch-61)
<cprov> elmo: thanks
<jordi> does anyone know if rosetta released?
<daf> lifeless: daf@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--production-fixes--0
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: production-fixes from daf (patch-14)
<carlos> jordi: dude, don't worry you will se it as soon as it's released ;-)
<jordi> people are asking me :)
<lifeless> its very very close
<lifeless> another 30 minutes of daf bashing...
!lilo:*! added group contact for gpm, general purpose mouse support for the GNU/Linux console
<jordi> :)
<jordi> hi lifeless 
<lifeless> spiv: ?
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: garh. ANOTHER. (patch-15)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: spiv does not know what crack he was on but hopefully this fixes product releases (patch-16)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix another ProductReleaseImporter bug (patch-1108)
!lilo:*! Services will be coming down for a moment.  It should be back very quickly.
!alindeman:*! Quick services maintenance coming up.  Downtime should not be long
!lilo:*! One more services re-up, apologies for the inconvenience.
<dilys> New Malone bug #147: "Incorrect highlighting of global navigation tabs", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/147
<dilys> New Malone bug #148: "Spelling mistake in rosetta: "lastest"", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/148
<dilys> New Malone bug #149: ""You are now logged in" page doesn't actually report you as logged in", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/149
#launchpad 2005-12-26
<stub> bug 2162
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2162: front page cached In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2162
<stub> Bug 2162
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2162: front page cached In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2162
* stub kicks Ubugtu
<lifeless> bug stub
<stub> lifeless, jamesh: Would making launchpad emit an Expires: <current timestamp> header be a bad thing?
<lifeless> stub: depends on what you want to achieve
<stub> bum
<stub> (12:49:11) stub: lifeless, jamesh: Would making launchpad emit an Expires: <current timestamp> header be a bad thing?
* stub is missing scrollback in case that was already discussed
<lifeless> 16:49 < lifeless> stub: depends on what you want to achieve
<lifeless> 16:51 -!- stub [i=stub@sweep.bur.st]  has quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<lifeless> I wondered what I had said
<stub> Our pages are dynamically generated, so browsers should always fetch fresh copies. Although I'd rather they didn't if you hit the 'back' button
<lifeless> then expires is wrong
<lifeless> in fact, in general, you can't have it both ways
<lifeless> either browers are allowed to cache, or they aren't.
<lifeless> OR 
<lifeless> you teach them how to know when things have changed.
<lifeless> (vary:)
<lifeless> read (now) section 14.44 of rfc 2616
<stub> I'm not sure how that would help us in the Launchpad situation. 
<lifeless> whats the precise situation that we are trying to address ?
<stub> Launchpad content should never be cached, because it is dynamic and could change at any time, and if that breaks the back button tough
<stub> lifeless: People visiting a page for the second time and the information not being up to date
<stub> lifeless: Such as people logging in, getting redirected to the front page, and the front page telling them they are not logged in. 
<stub> But the problem exists everywhere - it is just less noticable.
<lifeless> then vary: *, as the spac says
<lifeless> A Vary field value of "*" implies that
<lifeless>    a cache cannot determine from the request headers of a subsequent
<lifeless>    request whether this response is the appropriate representation.
<lifeless> (browsers must meet the non shared cache requirements)
<lifeless> but the front page is *different* because the cookie: header changes when people log in
<lifeless> so there is actually a rule we can use there to signal that it should be refreshed.
<lifeless> we should try very hard to have cachable pages.
<lifeless> not 'cachable by squid', cachable by the client for reasonable times.
<lifeless> only some of our pages are infinitely variable over short time frames.
<stub> Almost all of them are - it is just the probablility
<lifeless> right, and thats what caching is about
<stub> and how much we care about the changes
<lifeless> until we satisfy If-Matches, we'll perform like a wounded dog if no caching is possible by the client
<lifeless> consider that this includes hackergotchi and emblems
<lifeless> and the If* matches and revalidation are still waay suboptimal
<stub> Nah - librarian stuff is never expires. Images and resources like the css will be cachable
<stub> (upload a new hackergotchi and your hackergochi gets a new URL)
<lifeless> so I think there are two important cases
<lifeless> one is 'Pages change when I change login'. 
<lifeless> another is 'dynamic content just changed may not show until I refresh.'
<lifeless> (consider that the pathological case is me being on a page already when you change the content behind it)
<lifeless> fixing the first one (emit vary: Cookie) will solve the user frustation case, as 'refresh' is part of the web user experience and expectations, but 'refresh on login' is not.
<stub> If I submit a new bug, I expect that bug to show on my 'bugs I care about' list.
<stub> I don't know if it is reasonable to expect users to refresh
<stub> Which would happen if I emit Vary: Cookie for all HTML pages.
<stub> (and nearly all HTML pages change on login, as links disappear and change depending on your rights)
<stub> Vary: *  would be correct, but will likely cause browsers to be too aggressive...
<lifeless> stub: less aggressive than Expires: <now>
<lifeless> Vary: * lets browsers discriminate between 'back' and 'forwards'
<lifeless> so as a strawman, listing pages could be '*"
<lifeless> queries could be '*, expires: <now>'
<lifeless> front page could be 'vary: cookie'
<lifeless> its really just a matter of deciding on the refreshness constraints we are happy with. Once *that* is decided, we can craft caching rules to match, including must-revalidate, vary, and expires headers.
<stub> I think we can define 3 or 4 cases (update on login, update always, volatile). I'll talk to SteveA later about how a page registers its preferred caching scheme. We can then make Launchpad emit the headers we define for scheme that is selected, and a default. Although initially we can just hard code 'Vary: *' to fix issues now and tune later.
* stub buggers off for a bit
<SteveA> right now i'm concerned mostly about the login case
<SteveA> and, i actually have code on a (converted) branch that handles it, as a prototype spike
<stub> SteveA: How does that branch handle the login case? Set a Vary: * header or similar as discussed above?
<jamesh> Vary: Cookie
<jamesh> most pages should be "Vary: Cookie", actually
<stub> Vary cookie means that database changes will not be seen. eg. add a bug, go to your bugs screen, and it won't be there because the cookie has not changed since your last view
<stub> (?)
<jamesh> stub: no
<jamesh> stub: it just tells a cache that it can't consider its version of a page valid if the request includes a different "Cookie" header
<jamesh> it doesn't say "if the Cookie header remains constant, then the returned content will also be the same"
<stub> jamesh: No - it says if the cookie header remains constant then you are welcome to use your cached version, which may give the effect I mentioned
<stub> Or at least, that will be the effect (just not-ing your first statement)
<stub> (not that I have a clue how real browsers interpret it)
<jamesh> stub: see the "while the response is fresh" bit
<sivang> morning all
<spiv> stub: But that's true at the moment with Vary: Cookie too.  As far as I can tell, except for the very few static files served by the launchpad webapp, Vary: Cookie would be an improvement on the current situation.
<jamesh> it is a little immaterial right now, since we don't provide a web browser or cache a way to tell whether a resource is fresh
<spiv> s/at the moment with/at the moment without/
<jamesh> stub: we'd need to be providing expiry information for browsers to decide whether the resource is fresh
<spiv> Stupid fingers :)
<stub> Only stuff starting with /++resource or /@@/ can ever be considered fresh We need to add the relevant headers. 
<jamesh> or enough information for them to guess: e.g. the Last-Modified header
<lifeless> stub: I think you are missing the fact that fresh content is usually not cached for more than a second or two
<jamesh> stub: stuff served with the static resource view sends enough information to allow proper caching
<SteveA> stub: it sets the Vary header on a special variable cookie that is used only for logging in
<jamesh> SteveA: doesn't the Vary header work in terms of other header names rather than cookie values?
<jamesh> s/cookie values/cookie names/
<stub> So what is the suggestion re: Bug 2162 (which is not just the front page, but every dynamically generated page to some extent)?
<lifeless> jamesh: its a header-value check
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2162: front page cached In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2162
<lifeless> jamesh: for the listed headers, has the value changed? No -> fresh is ok. Yes -> must revalidate/reretrieve
<jamesh> lifeless: that's what I thought.  SteveA said he was setting the Vary header on a particular cookie
<jamesh> which I don't think is possible
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> the heavy use of portlets makes it difficult to work out what is cacheable too
<SteveA> jamesh: the way the authentication works generally, the cookie never changes
<SteveA> jamesh: so i need to add a new cookie to make the cookie header change at all
<SteveA> i could change the zope3 session stuff, but this is easier and less tightly coupled too
<jamesh> SteveA: what I am saying is that you'll either be able to say the resource varies if "the cookie header changes" rather than if "a particular cookie changes"
<jamesh> so it's an assertion about all cookies for the site
<SteveA> i have one cookie that is used as a change marker
<SteveA> the others don't change
<SteveA> and an add-on to the Request / Response to say "something has changed"
<SteveA> which increments the cookie's value
<SteveA> this can be extended to things other than logging in
<jamesh> SteveA: I don't think the HTTP Vary header will work at that level for you
<SteveA> we can have an event listener or some such that notices when things change, or pages have been visited that deserve variability
<SteveA> and changes this cookie
<jamesh> if you put "Vary: Cookie", a cache will think it's copy of the resource is invalid if you change one cookie or all cookies
<SteveA> the Vary header is always sent
<SteveA> exactly
<SteveA> there is only one cookie that we change
<SteveA> there are two cookies needed: 1. session, 2. change
<lifeless> spiv: has your branch for the map generation been merged to rf ?
<SteveA> the session cookie never changes
<jamesh> okay.  That makes sense
<SteveA> the change cookie changes when there's been a change
<jamesh> The other way to handle some of this stuff would be to use ESI, to construct the pages outside of the app server
<SteveA> that may be a good thing for portlets, eventually
<jamesh> such that we can define the caching characteristics of each page fragment easily
<SteveA> there are issues around transactions, though
<SteveA> so, we'd probably want to have some portlets rendered inline even then
<SteveA> so that the data comes from the same transaction as the main page
<lifeless> mmm esi.
<lifeless> I loike ESi
<SteveA> lifeless: i'll prod 1332 in RT
<spiv> lifeless: Not yet.  Give me a moment to take another look over it, and I'll put it up for review.
<SteveA> ...when it reaches the launchpad queue
* jamesh wonders how rosetta will handle the new .po file extensions in gettext
<jamesh> a new "msgctxt" directive to go with "msgid" and "msgstr"
* hannosch groans at rosetta: spammers! just got 224 mails telling me about successfully imported files ;(
<sivang> hannosch: just use mutt ;-)
<SteveA> hannosch: can you forward me one of the emails?
<SteveA> hannosch: steve @ canonical.com
<hannosch> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks hannosch.  i have the email.  i'll talk with the rosetta team about your suggestion of one email per tarball.
<SteveA> do you want to be subscribed to the bug about it?
<SteveA> BjornT, stub: henrik had an interesting idea about bug watches
<hannosch> SteveA: great. yeah subscribe me please. my account at launchpad is hannosch
<SteveA> that is to add a malone email address as a CC to a bug in an external bug tracker, and use this as a "push watch" kind of thing
<SteveA> also, there would be no need to explicitly register the watch in launchpad, perhaps
<SteveA> this, along with some kind of keywords, would make the accessibility stuff easier.  they want to record the status of a disparate bunch of upstream bugs.
<SteveA> in upstream bugtrackers
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, doko had the same idea. i would think that we still would have to register the bugwatch explictly, though, to make the connection.
<sivang> SteveA: sounds nice, then we'd need ot have a list of whitelisted  external bugtrackers URLs that lp would be willing to accept emails from ?
<BjornT> we do have scripts that should update bugwatch status, though, but i'm not sure if they are working or not. we definitely should take a closer look at bug watches soon.
<BjornT> anyway, gotta go now
* BjornT heads off to the airport
<SteveA>  bugwatch@launchpad.net might do it
<SteveA> and just have a magic black box interpret the bug information and route it to the right launchpad bug
<carlos> jordi, hi, around?
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<carlos> SteveA, hi
<SteveA> can we make the tarball imports send a single email listing the files, and giving the success or failure of each?
<SteveA> the rosetta user hannosch received a large number of emails as a result of importing a tarball
<carlos> Hmm, we would need then a way to store the import status 
<carlos> every file is imported as a different process
<carlos> or perhaps change our script to group the imports by importer....
<carlos> yes, this solution is better...
<stub> SteveA: Interesting idea. We will need to allow 'anonymous comments' though in Malone (comments from email addresses not registered with Launchpad).
<lifeless> reviewwe meeting time!
<SteveA> stub: i imagine we would have a special case for bugs from these bugtrackers
<lifeless> whos here ?
<SteveA> spiv: phone call after the review team meeting?
<SteveA> i'm here
<lifeless> jamesh:, salgado:, bjornt:, spiv: here ?
<stub> SteveA: That assume we know what they are - if we just allow anonymous comments coming in, no registration of external bug trackers is needed for it. Just might be a spam problem.
<jblack> daf: ping
<spiv> I'm here.
<spiv> SteveA: Sure.
<jblack> daf: unping
<carlos> Untriaged  (0)
<carlos> Finally!! :-D
<jblack> we have a bot here, no? 
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> 3's enough to start :)
<lifeless> and we're a bit late.
<lifeless> agenda:
<lifeless> -------
<jblack> Wouldn't it be cool if the bot watched pings and unpings? 
<lifeless> roll call
<lifeless> next meeting
<lifeless> any last minute requests ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> ...
<jamesh> (that's yes I'm here, not last minute requests)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> any last minute requests ?
<lifeless> ok, meeting over.
<lifeless> next meeting, will be jan 4th 0900 UTC
<lifeless> thanks for you attention ;)
<sivang> lifeless: what meeting was that? :-) (wow that was *quick*)
<spiv> lifeless: Not a problem ;)
<spiv> SteveA: call time?
<lifeless> sivang: ReviewerMeetingAgenda on the wiki
* stub notices the --top-fifty option to test.py
<stub> Bug 5814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5814: want to know breakdown of test run time by area of development In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5814
<SteveA> spiv: sure, let me find my phone...
<spiv> SteveA: my landline is best.
<stub> SteveA: Are you looking at Z3.1 this week? I have some stuff to do with the test suite and am wondering if I should put it off until next week.
<stub> Ooh... looks like it already does everything I need...
<siretart> does lauchpad have a development mailing list?
<siretart> please tell me the contact address
<jamesh> siretart: yes
<daf> BjornT: carlos and I got a bit confused because we were seeing different numbers of open bugs in Malone
<daf> BjornT: we worked out that it was because I'm not logged in, and it wasn't counting private bugs for me
<daf> BjornT: is that deliberate?
<jamesh> siretart: it is currently a closed subscription list
<daf> does the launchpad-users list exist yet?
<siretart> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<siretart> looks like
<siretart> no posts yet, though.
<BjornT> daf: yes, but i agree that it can be confusing. maybe we should list number of public and private separately, so that it's more clear.
<jamesh> siretart: the users list is open subscription, yes
<carlos> BjornT, I think that's a good idea
<siretart> jamesh: I just CC:ed it
<daf> BjornT: hmm, I think that might be an unnecessary complexity
<siretart> gnarf
<daf> BjornT: is there a security benefit to not giving un-logged-in users the full counts?
<siretart> damn semi-moderated mailing lists ;)
<carlos> BjornT, we found another UI problem with Malone, I suppose it's a bug...
<carlos> BjornT, daf sees https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/744 bug as untriaged (that's correct)
<daf> daf files a private bug
<daf> carlos triages bugs
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<carlos> BjornT, but I don't see it
<daf> carlos doesn't see the private bug as one that needs triaging
<carlos> as untriaged
<daf> because he's not subscribed to it
<carlos> but I can read the bug report
<carlos> so I have access to it
<jblack> lifeless: ping
<BjornT> daf: well, when i said we should list both counts, i was referring to the bug listings only. it's confusing if it says '1 -> 20 of 369' if you can see all the bugs. then again, that number is dependant of search text, which can be a security issue...
<daf> oh, I see
<daf> I was only thinking about the portlet with the different numbers in it
<BjornT> yeah, in the portlet it would be ok to list private bugs as well, but it's hard to get it right. both public and private counts take up too much space, and including private bugs that you can't see can be confusing.
<BjornT> i hope this will be less of a problem when we get more persistent logins, so that you can stay logged in for a longer period of time.
<daf> mmm
<daf> it is a tricky problem
<stub> persistent logins won't happen until someone reviews my PostgreSQL sessions branch
<BjornT> stub: that branch is currently in salgado's queue. you can nag him about it, and if he hasn't time, he can put in my queue and i'll review it tomorrow.
<BjornT> time to board the plane, see you later
<lifeless> jblack: pong
<stub> Kinnison: Do you need the staging database in its current state, or can I resync it from production?
<jamesh> so gina's going to be run in production sometime soon?
<stub> jamesh: It is running now
<lifeless> wooyeah
<stub> jamesh: So bugzilla migration can happen if you are happy with the scripts
<lifeless> elmo: Znarl: either of you ping
<jamesh> stub: yay.
<jamesh> we'll need to turn off write access to bugzilla before that happens though.
<jamesh> also need to check with bradb re: InitialBugContacts
<stub> debugs syncing too... 
<stub> I wonder if that is still working...
<Znarl> lifeless : Pong
<lifeless> Znarl: rt 1332
<lifeless> Znarl: thats highly urgent please.
<stub> jamesh: How is your schedule looking? Someone will need to test out the debugs code to ensure it still does the right thing, and I expect that is either me or you.
<lifeless> Znarl: I realise you've probably just woken up.
<lifeless> Znarl: it wasn't quite urgent enough to wake you guys
<Znarl> lifeless : My work day started an hour and a half ago.
<lifeless> Znarl: oh, oh :)
<jblack_> znarl: Cool, you're here. Can I talk to you for a moment? 
<Znarl> jblack : Once I deal with lifeless's request, unless it's urgent.
<lifeless> jblack_: I need to talk about the other mapping script with you
<jamesh> stub: when I last looked at that code, it seemed to only handle creating new bugs from deb bugs (only copying the initial debbugs comment), and status synching
<jblack_> znarl: Lifeless first. I'll talk with lifeless in the meantime. :) 
<jamesh> stub: it'll probably need a bit more work to do full comment synching like debzilla did
<jamesh> (although it should be possible to do better, since we keep track of message IDs)
<jblack_> lifeless: that hash doesnt' look like it breaks up well. 
<lifeless> jblack_: its not a hash
<lifeless> jblack_: it has high locality of reference, which is desirable
<jblack_> Ok. if its wanted.
<stub> jamesh: Mark was happy with what he is written, so we just need to ensure his code is still working - extra features are later. I'm aware of at least one issue to fix (it is connecting as the wrong db user)
<jamesh> stub: okay.  The first thing to do would probably be to add some tests to make sure it works and doesn't get broken again
<jblack> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> hi
<jblack> I have unchanged this: 
<jblack> from /%d/%d/%d/%d to /%d/%d/%d/%d/launchpad id
<lifeless> it *was* %d/%d/%d/%d .
<lifeless> thats what it should be
<jblack> It _is_ that. :) 
<lifeless> great.
<jblack> I put it back as soon as you said. 
<lifeless> That *IS* the launchpad id.
<lifeless> thank you.
<jblack> I suppose 4 billion products is enough for anyone. :) 
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> we dont show the launchpad id to the user
<lifeless> so we can just update our disk format at 3.99999 billion
<jblack> The formula itself will need a change.
<jblack> but yeah. 
<jblack> I'm reading it now, we're fine for my lifetime. :)
<jblack> Actually, even longer than that. It fails gracefully
<jblack> I lied. it doesn't.
<jblack>     hex = "%08x" % int(branchnum)
<lifeless> its fiiiine
<jblack> It fails on the hundred millionth exactly.
<lifeless> we'll have to adjust postgresql way before then
* daf needs to go out for a bit
<daf> back in about 90 minutes, I think
<lifeless> stub: we have a script that is not yet in rf main that I'd like to roll out today on gangotri
<jblack> ok
<jblack> I still have a bug when it comes to nonexistant branches that I need to fix.
<stub> lifeless: Just a single script, or does it need a full launchpad update?
<lifeless> stub: it needs  anew lp branch
<jblack> I also think I have one on the lockfile 
<lifeless> stub: I'm inclined to do a separate checkout for now
<stub> ok
<lifeless> stub: is that ok with you?
<stub> Sure - seperate directory won't affect production in any way
* stub tries to remember the name of the new appserver
<lifeless> vanessa ?
<lifeless> stub: parallel to the production dir ?
<stub> lifeless: Yes - /srv/launchpad.net/somethingnew
<stub> Znarl: You remember the name of the new Launchpad appserver that we currently arn't using? I think ddaa had bzrsync stuff on there.
<Znarl> stub : Mmm..
<Znarl> stub : Gandwana?
<stub> Yup - looks like it
<lifeless> thats appserver 2 ?
<jordi> carlos: here
<carlos> jordi, don't worry, it was about the tin template request
<carlos> I assigned you that bug
<jordi> nod
<carlos> so feel free to close it if you already fixed it
<jordi> not yet
<matsubara> good morning!
<SteveA> jamesh: bugzilla import: is it importing just open bugs, or all bugs?
<jamesh> SteveA: all bugs
<sivang> hi matsubara 
<stub> lifeless: Yes - appserver 2. Running breezy so we are not using it yet. I'll switch it on after staging is happy on breezy.
<sivang> matsubara: I still didn't manage to attend to that bug, hopefully will do so this evening.
<matsubara> sivang: no problem. I'm working on another one instead.
<lifeless> stub: ak
<lifeless> ack
<stub> Yay testdisconnects pqm failures
<lifeless> stub: ?
<lifeless> stub: is there a stale process as pqm ?
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<stub> lifeless: Not that I can see
<lifeless> stub: weird
<lifeless> spiv: should I hack the cronscript to call rsync ?
<lifeless> spiv: via 'system' ?
<lifeless> spiv: and what frequency do you suggest ?
<spiv> Hmm, I'm not sure what's the best taste for the rsync step.  I'd be tempted to make it part of the cron line rather than part of the script.
<spiv> For frequency, how about 1 hour (to pick a random value :) ?
<lifeless> spiv: via && ? ewww
<salgado> cprov, Should we allow mirrors to have an httpbaseurl, an ftpbaseurl and an rsyncbaseurl at the same time or are they mutually exclusive?
<spiv> The script should be quick fast, it's database needs are fairly simple.
<spiv> s/quick/quite/
<spiv> (It could almost certainly be made faster with a single explicit SQL statement rather than the current SQLObject code, if needed).
<jblack> lifeless: How do you want to expose via launchpad id to ddaa? A rewrite rule?
<lifeless> jblack: there is a rewrite mapping already given to you
<jblack> Two, actually. Those two are in
<cprov> salgado: yes, they can have those 3 access methods at the same time, unfortunately we can only check HTTP properly
<lifeless> jblack: right, I need to know what they look like and what hostname they are on, to answer ddaa's question
<lifeless> spiv: the reason to put it in the script is to eliminate the tempfilename issue
<jblack> I believe ddaa wants /+branches/lpid
<lifeless> spiv: consider it a bug report :)
<lifeless> jblack: he doesn't care about the prefix
<jamesh> SteveA: one other thing I just thought of w.r.t. bugzilla migration: it might be worth trying to generate an apache mod_rewrite map to redirect show_bug.cgi-style URLs to the corresponding Launchpad page
<spiv> lifeless: tempfile(1)
<lifeless> jblack: just needs to know
<elmo> lifeless: I'm confused you already have a private launchpad port open - can the file not be transferred via that?
<jblack> We currently have these two:
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ branches/${branch-list:$1}/
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^branches/([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})/ branches/$1/$2/$3/$4/
<lifeless> spiv: I am so not putting all that in crontab. Which means another script. Which may as well be python
<lifeless> elmo: different behaviour, this is conceptually able to be pushed on-demand, the pull behaviour occurs via cron
<elmo> lifeless: ok, define high priority - do I need to drop everything else I'm doing or can it wait till this evening?
<lifeless> elmo: but yes, we can in theory do that in the future, though I'm not sure it fits the problem well.
<lifeless> elmo: I'd *like* to have this working before I go to bed.
<elmo> lifeless: well, I'm super not keen on ssh in either direction - will normal rsync do?
<lifeless> elmo: it was not 'wake you and znarl up' when we noticed at 11am.
<lifeless> rsync is all we need
<lifeless> my documentation was in hindsight unclear. Heres a clearer statement
<lifeless> rsync outputfile
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> rsync afile vostok.ubuntu.com[whateveryouwanthere] :/srv/sm-ng/config/launchpad-lookup.txt
<lifeless> ^ if that works from the user launchpad on gangotri, I am happy.
<elmo> ok
<lifeless> spiv: you have a question in email
<spiv> Ok.
<lifeless> jblack: that second rule is the interesting one, it seems inactive
<lifeless> spiv: ^^
<jblack> lifeless: yeah
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^branches/([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})/ branches/$1/$2/$3/$4/
<jblack> I suspect it should be: 
<jblack> ^branches/([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})/ /$1/$2/$3/$4/
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> lets try that 
<jblack> k
<jblack> mind if I change that to Rewriterule ^\+branches as well? 
<lifeless> works for me
<lifeless> I'd actually like this on a new VHost if possible
<lifeless> so that it does not expose to the outside at all
<lifeless> but that can wait for once its all working in whatever form
<jblack> Thats no problem to me... what do you want for a hostname? 
<jblack> oh, ok
<jblack> elmo: how do I reload apache on vostok? 
<jblack> You gave me sudo access for it a while back, but I've since forgotten which script it was.
<elmo> jblack: I don't think I ever did for  vostok
<jblack> ah. mind reloading apache2 on vostok for me?
<Znarl> jblack : I checked this a while ago, you can't reload apache I believe.
<elmo> jblack: sudo apache2ctl graceful
<elmo> jblack: but at some stage (just not today or this week) we may need to revisit this and how slack we/I've gotten WRT permissions on vostok ;)
<jblack> Yeah. We need that conversation. I'd like it really soon though, because not having ssh access to the supermirror account is causing heck on rollout.
<lifeless> ok,
<lifeless> more cron spam
<lifeless> spiv: may want to disable the 'info lockfile acquired' :)
<lifeless> jblack: how you going with that redirect
<jblack> I'm trying.
<lifeless> jblack: I get infinite redirect now
<jblack> I have this:
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ /\+branches/${branch-list:$1}/
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^/\+branches/([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})/ /$1/$2/$3/$4/
<jblack> which gives me this: [Wed Dec 21 12:25:06 2005]  [error]  [client 209.158.45.78]  File does not exist: /srv/sm-ng/mirrors/+branches
<jblack> oh, duh
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> ^\+branches
<jblack> The first rule gobles up .* 
<lifeless> I think is what you want
<lifeless> shouldn't
<lifeless> it needs ~
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> so the it wonter interact
<lifeless> no I think the problem is the leadng /
<elmo> lifeless: rsync target is launchpad@bazaar.launchpad.net::config/launchpad-lookup.txt
<elmo> lifeless: password is in /srv/launchpad.net/rsync-password
<elmo> WFM
<elmo> NB: you need to use b.lp.net, not vostok (and that's a feature)
<lifeless> ok
<elmo> lifeless: also be careful of permissions on vostok, they're delicate, but will do for now
<elmo> I'm AFK for a bit, but please shout soon if it's not sufficent as I have to go to the DC
<lifeless> elmo: how do I tell rsync the password ?
<lifeless> elmo: launchpad:pw@... ?
<jblack> Nope, that didn't do it. Nor did ^\\+ 
<lifeless> jblack: I know that spiv tested this
<elmo> lifeless: RSYNC_PASSWORD or --password-file
<lifeless> jblack: so lets reset to what he had.
<elmo> lifeless: (btw, I didn't intend that rsync-password file to be final, it's just a temporary thing, if you keep it in a file, please put it somewhere more sane :)
<lifeless> elmo: oh, ok
<lifeless> uhm crontab safe enough ?
<elmo> yeah
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> jblack: can you check launchpad-lookup.txt
<lifeless> it should be valid now
<lifeless> elmo: thank you hugely
<jblack> lifeless: Looks like it has useful data
<lifeless> jblack: ok
<lifeless> jblack: ok, show me your current rewrite rules ?
<jblack> I've disabld that one for the moment
<lifeless> ok, can we go back to what you had an hour ago ?
<lifeless> i.e. both enabled, with spivs values which we know to be wrong ;)
<jblack> I'm guessing that you're not aware that I'm talking to spiv
<lifeless> I'm not
<lifeless> may I suggest this channelo
<lifeless> is an appropriate forum
<jblack> Ok. I've got progress. ;) 
<jblack> Of a sort.
<jblack> The / is necesasry.
<lifeless> what do you mean 'of a sort' ?
<jblack> The rewrite rule is rewriting
<jblack> However, its rewriting the wrong thingh
<lifeless> show me ?
<jblack> 209.158.45.78 - - [21/Dec/2005:12:42:45 +0000]  [bazaar.launchpad.net/sid#80b7f30] [rid#81961e0/initial]  (2) prefixed with document_root to /srv/sm-ng/mirrors/00/00/05/31/
<jblack> 209.158.45.78 - - [21/Dec/2005:12:42:45 +0000]  [bazaar.launchpad.net/sid#80b7f30] [rid#81961e0/initial]  (1) go-ahead with /srv/sm-ng/mirrors/00/00/05/31/ [OK] 
<lifeless> the rule I meant :)
<jblack> oh
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ branches/${branch-list:$1}/
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^/branches/([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})/ /$1/$2/$3/$4/
<jblack> All of the branches sm-mg writes are in /srv/sm-ng/mirrors/00/00/02/...
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> the doc root is /src/sm-ng/mirrors to right ?
<jblack>  /srv/sm-ng/mirrors actually
<lifeless> yhehe
<lifeless> thats what I meant
<lifeless> ok.
<spiv> I'm falling asleep.
<lifeless> so its infinitely redirecting
<lifeless> which is a two-step problem
<jblack> I get 404s
<spiv> Good luck :)
* spiv -> bed
<lifeless> the first step is that something is issueing 302s
<lifeless> spiv: did you have this working ?
<spiv> lifeless: On my local system, yes.
<lifeless> spiv: differences ?
<spiv> My email gave all the information that seemed relevant to me.
<jblack> The url needed for launchpad id lookup is  /branches/00000531/ 
<spiv> lifeless: Sorry, I'm just too tired to be helpful right now.
<lifeless> spiv: ok, np
<lifeless> jblack: lets focus on the name mapping first
* spiv -> really bed.
<jblack> sure
<lifeless> what does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mdz/ltsp/ubuntu-main/ generate for youo, and whats the rewrite rule for it ?
* SteveA 's DSL comes back
<jblack> Heh. Lets slow up for a moment? 
<lifeless> jblack: ok
<jblack> The problem with the infinit redirect is the two rewrite rules
<lifeless> ok. comment out the one for b.l.p/xxxxxxxx
<lifeless> (because if that goes on a different vhost anyway, it wont be an issue)
<jblack> done
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so whats the other rewrite rulle look like ?
<jblack> #  RewriteRule ^\/branches/([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})([[:xdigit:] ] {2})/ /$1/$2/$3/$4/
<lifeless> sorry, the uncommented one
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ branches/${branch-list:$1}/
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> can you change that to
<lifeless> RewriteRule ^(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ ${branch-list:$1}/
<jblack> sure.
<jblack> I think its missing a leading /
<lifeless> well
<jblack> 220.240.131.107 - - [21/Dec/2005:12:53:27 +0000]  [bazaar.launchpad.net/sid#80d1f98] [rid#81cf200/initial]  (1) pass through /~mdz/ltsp/ubuntu-main/
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so lets add
<lifeless> RewriteRule ^/(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ ${branch-list:$1}/
<jblack> 209.158.45.78 - - [21/Dec/2005:12:54:03 +0000]  [bazaar.launchpad.net/sid#80c9f78] [rid#81800b0/initial]  (2) local path result: 00/00/02/13/
<jblack> Thats not what I did actually
<lifeless> what did you do ?
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^\/(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ ${branch-list:$1}/
<jblack> but that gave a 400
<lifeless> wont work
<jblack> Ok. thats close
<jblack>   RewriteRule ^/(~[^/] +/[^/] +/[^/] +)/ /${branch-list:$1}/
<lifeless> ok
<jblack> Its looping still
<lifeless> now its directing blarh/ to blarh/index.html
<jblack> Yeah
<lifeless> and that is missing
<lifeless> whats strange is the repeat redirect
<lifeless> theres something else in your config causing this
<jblack> 209.158.45.78 - - [21/Dec/2005:12:56:50 +0000]  [bazaar.launchpad.net/sid#80b9f38] [rid#8197100/subreq]  (2) prefixed with document_root to /srv/sm-ng/mirrors/00/00/02/13/
<jblack> 209.158.45.78 - - [21/Dec/2005:12:56:50 +0000]  [bazaar.launchpad.net/sid#80b9f38] [rid#8197100/subreq]  (1) go-ahead with /srv/sm-ng/mirrors/00/00/02/13/ [OK] 
<jblack> I think the redirect is catching again
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> it cant match, theres no ~
<lifeless> its sending replies to the browser
<lifeless> I've checked with tethereal
<daf> SteveA: around?
<jblack> I'll happily paste you the whole virtualhost directive in msg
<lifeless> might be in the default section
<lifeless> which affects all vhosts
<jblack> That'll take elmo. Thats outside of my control
<SteveA> daf: yes
<lifeless> this is what happens
<lifeless> GET /~mdz/ltsp/ubuntu-main/ HTTP/1.1\r\n
<lifeless>     HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently\r\n
<lifeless> ..
<lifeless> Location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mdz/ltsp/ubuntu-main/index.html/\r\n
<lifeless> thats a different rule kicking in
<lifeless> now
<daf> SteveA: carlos and I have triaged all the bugs in Rosetta
<lifeless> branch-format is kicking this in too
<daf> SteveA: we're left with 106 open bugs
<jblack> oh, I may know
<lifeless> one sec
<lifeless> oh?
<daf> SteveA: we're wondering if you had any ideas about how to go about prioritising them
<jblack> No.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> paste it to me baby!
<jblack> sure
<jblack> msg me?
<SteveA> stub, jamesh: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess
<lifeless> jblack: done
<jblack> you're done with what? 
<lifeless> I msged you
<jblack> I didn't see anything from you
<SteveA> daf: how about you and i do a voice call to talk through the bugs?
<lifeless> msged again
<stub> ack
<SteveA> it would be nice to have carlos involved, but i think three people would make things slower
<daf> yes
<daf> I agree
<SteveA> we can call out to carlos on irc later for tricky questions
<daf> and the conferencing stuff doesn't seem to reliable anyhow
<daf> * too
<SteveA> it wasn't so bad once we got it going
<SteveA> although carlos' voice kept breaking up for me
<daf> likwise
<daf> and getting it going did take some time
<SteveA> this is true
<SteveA> carlos, daf: is there a bug about sending email once for a whole tarball import?
<daf> not that I know of
<daf> is that a bug?
<SteveA> a user uploading one tarball
<SteveA> and later receiving 250 emails
<SteveA> is a bug
<SteveA> a single action should not result in such a response
<daf> oh
<daf> I got the impression from what you said that the problem was opposite
<daf> yes, that is a bug
<SteveA> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/launchpad-current.html
<SteveA> see today's log, seach for hannosch
<SteveA> hannosch would like to be subscribed to that bug
<daf> I think few enough people have tried to use the tarball upload that they haven't complained much
<daf> hmm, I was trying to get a list of all 121 open bugs at once by setting batch_start and batch_end by hand
<daf> but that doesn't seem to work: it just gives me 20 from batch_start
<SteveA> i think there is a malone bug on that
* daf wonders where dilys has gone
<SteveA> there should be a hardcoded absolute limit
<SteveA> although, even that isn't needed now
<SteveA> because we have timeouts on long queries / expensive pages
<daf> indeed
<SteveA> so, people should be able to change the batch boundaries
<stub> Within limits, or else people are just going to engineer timeouts
<SteveA> i don't follow
<SteveA> if someone gets a timeout, then the page doesn't work
<SteveA> but it still isn't so expensive
<stub> Indeed. People set their batch size to 5000, and some pages stop working
<daf> if they file a bug, we can say "batch sizes of 5000" are not supported
<SteveA> if they're messing with the URL directly...
<carlos> Rosetta's translation form has a limit of 100 entries per page
<SteveA> then they can expect that
<daf> quite
<stub> Batch size can be stuffed in the session and used everywhere we batch
<SteveA> now, if we have a UI for setting prefered batch size, of course there should be limits
<stub> Just a user preference
<SteveA> and mpt has said in the past that there are different appropriate sizes for different things
<carlos> daf, are you going to file that bug?
<carlos> (the one SteveA asked)
<daf> yes
<daf> just as soon as I've filed this Malone bug
<carlos> ok
<daf> hmm, isn't there a way to search for bugs across all products?
<SteveA> everything in a context
<SteveA> we'll want this when we have keywords, though
<daf> well, I was thinking that if there was an existing bug about tarballs, it might be filed against Launchpad rather than Rosetta
<daf> so I have to search both by hand
<SteveA> we should be able to seach within a project, at least
<SteveA> but, it is not possible today
<SteveA> stub: when's the code on staging going to be updated?
<stub> erm... now?
<stub> Kinnison: ping
<SteveA> oh, cool
<SteveA> i want to see how some of the recent PQM landings look
<stub> I'll set it up for daily code updates again.
<stub> But need to talk to Kinnison about the database
<stub> (or is he on leave?)
<daf> he is on leave, I believe
<SteveA> i updated https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess
<SteveA> stub, jamesh: maybe subscribe to it?
<stub> ack
<stub> Staging updated (up to r2930)
<SteveA> hmm, the site map's CSS causes it to shift around a bit when different things are selected
* SteveA mails mpt
<jordi> carlos: so the "can't add people to groups" bug, it's quite important if I'm going to create and manage Translation Project teams
<jordi> (for tin, xkbconfig etc)
<carlos> jordi, I don't understand the issue there...
<carlos> the owner of the team will be able to promote anyone either to member or to admin
<jordi> carlos: I'm talking about groups, not teams
<jordi> Translation Project, GNU Translators, etc.
<carlos> jordi, and for the GNU teams we cannot let anyone to do it... it's a rosetta expert task
<carlos> jordi, but there you appoint a team
<carlos> no a list of people
<carlos> so the owner of the team handle the people
<jordi> carlos: ok, but a rosetta expert can't do it yet
<jordi> I have no perms
<carlos> jordi, ok, you cannot appoint new teams, right
<jordi> carlos: still, I can't appoint teams
<SteveA> daf: when do you want to do that call?
<carlos> but If that's the issue, I think we already have that bug...
<jordi> I just filed it
<carlos> and it's Rosetta specific
<carlos> no, I think it's older than one month
* carlos checks
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/1882
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1882: Rosetta Experts cannot add members to existing groups In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Carlos Perell Marn, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/1882
<carlos> jordi, so, can I set the other bug as a duplicate of this one?
<jordi> so I filed the same bug twice..
<carlos> right
<carlos> jordi, you suck :-P
<jordi> yup
<jordi> the second one was more verbose. :)
<carlos> ok, I will set the 1882 as the duplicate
<daf> SteveA: hmm, not sure
<carlos> jordi, done
<SteveA> daf: well, i could make some food now, and we can do it in a while
<daf> ok, I could eat too
<SteveA> daf: how much longer do you have at work today?
<daf> about 1:45
<SteveA> we could both eat, and then do a couple of hours of bug conversation
<daf> ok, sounds good
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Implement http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ProperSignUpWorkflow. r=lifeless (r2931: Guilherme Salgado)
<stub> Gina is up to breezy with no ERRORs
<SteveA> cool
<jblack> elmo: still around? 
<lifeless> stub: ping
<lifeless> stub: check gangotris crontab -e
<lifeless> stub: for that new script entry.
* jblack despeartely hopes karlR is znarl
<lifeless> SteveA: FYI, branch publication of pulled branches is now live, kudos to jblack, spiv
<jblack> partially live.
<jblack> its not cronned yet and it breaks if a branch doesn't exist
<lifeless> jblack: it publishes successfully pulled branches
<lifeless> jblack: cron it man!
<lifeless> and I'll do up a test case with you tomorrow
<lifeless> first thing when you and I are both around
<jblack> it publishes successfully until the first unsuccesfully pulled branch.
<jblack> And there's a problem iwth the lockfile in that it doesn't timeout.
<lifeless> jblack: one step at a time.
<jblack> hit a bad one, dump. won't restart because... 
<lbm> i need an admin to help me clean up gnomebaker in launchpad, anyone?
<jblack> yeah, one step at a time
<lifeless> jblack: its not bug free, but it is live.
<lifeless> live != finished
<lifeless> you will now get feedback and questions from people, which you could not before
<lifeless> anyhow, zzzz for me.
<jblack> Anybody want me before I do some christmas shopping?
<daf> SteveA: ready when you are
<bradb> jblack: How do I unlock a branch with bzr?
<bradb> lifeless: The --story code was already approved. The branch has been outstanding for a couple of weeks, and if I'm blocked on adding tests for --story it's unlikely that this code will land before 2006. Can I get your sign-off on landing it, if I open a High priority bug on adding a test for it?
<SteveA> daf: hi
<daf> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> ready?
<daf> yes
<jordi> carlos: saw my addenum to the groups bug?
<carlos> jordi, yes
<carlos> jordi, the problem is that the system was not designed to have many translation groups
<carlos> but it's just a matter of adding the owner concept
<carlos> so it should not be too hard to implement
<jordi> carlos: yup. But it's clear we need a few more than what we thought.
<jordi> for some people it's completely necessary.
<matsubara> salgado, stub: Could you subscribe me to the launchpad-devel mailing list?
<carlos> jordi, yeah
* carlos needs to go out for a while
<carlos> will be back later
<carlos> SteveA, daf do you need anything from me now?
<carlos> I suppose I will be out for an hour or so
<jordi> carlos: if you could answer the OOo question...
<carlos> which OOo question?
<lbm> carlos: you have a minute?
<jordi> carlos: wait
<carlos> lbm, is it really urgent? I need to leave for an hour...
<jordi> doko answered
<carlos> jordi, ok
<SteveA> carlos: it's fine
<carlos> ok
<lbm> carlos: no, just need a little help to clean up gnomebaker in launchpad
<lbm> carlos: will you have a minute later tonight?
<carlos> lbm, ok
<carlos> lbm, sure
<carlos> lbm, anyway, talk with jordi just in case he can help you (if he has time)
<lbm> carlos: great
<carlos> lbm, I will ping you when I'm back
<jordi> hey lbm 
<carlos> cheers
<carlos> see you in an hour
<lbm> jordi: hi, maybe you can help me
<jordi> lbm: hopefully!
<jordi> are you a gnomebaker maintainer?
<lbm> well, i'm the translation coordinator for gnomebaker
<lbm> i'm a maintainer yes
<lbm> but i need to understand this system
<jordi> just ask
<lbm> it's possible for every user to translate the template in ubuntu packages, right?
<jordi> no, only people in the "Ubuntu translators" translator group
<jordi> anyone can translate the template in thep roduct, though
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker
<lbm> jordi: okay, are these translations backported to the packages from time to time?
<lbm> and how do people get in the "Ubuntu translators" group?
<lbm> nevermind about the last question, i didn't realise all the different i18n groups was linked to "Ubuntu translators"
<daf> sivang: are you around?
<jordi> lbm: we're working on the "backported" thing. For now, it's responsability of the translators to move them from one branch to the other, but we have a plan to be able to say "put all my translations I'm doing for gnomebaker MAIN in all ubuntu releases"
<jordi> etc
<SteveA> stub: hello
<lbm> jordi: great! so users shouldn't really translate missing strings in the ubuntu package templates?
<lbm> yet it is
<lbm> since all work essentially aren't used
<jordi> lbm: they are used in language packs for ubuntu
<jordi> lbm: what they should do, is export their work and import it in the distro
<jordi> it'll be a lot easier when we have this feature in place
<lbm> okay
<lbm> jordi: i see one branch, MAIN, which is fint
<lbm> but also two "versions"
<lbm> why?
<jordi> let me see
<jordi> ok
<jordi> so you have a branch
<jordi> which is your CVS/SVN trunk version
<jordi> and, someone has registered two releases coming from that branch.
<jordi> so when 0.5.4 releases, you can register that release too
<lbm> they shouldn't be there
<lbm> and what is the difference between release series and branch? which type is "MAIN" in the product?
<lbm> i can't see why other people should be able to create these releases
<jordi> hmm.
<jordi> They shouldn't be able
<jordi> if they are able to, it's a very grave bug
<lbm> the former maintainer did one of them, but the other person i don't know
<lbm> shouldn't i as the maintainer be able to edit all aspects of the product, such as removing those releases?
<jordi> yes, these are current limitations in the system. It's improving, but it takes time.
<lbm> okay, could you please delete those releases
<lbm> what is the difference between release series and branch? which type is "MAIN" in the product?
<LarstiQ> bazaar.launchpad.net isn't reachable for me, should it be?
<jordi> lbm: MAIN is a series
<jordi> a Branch is a "bazaar branch", nothing to do with the series
<lbm> okay, and branch can also contain translations?
<lbm> i don't get the idea, really
<jordi> no
<jordi> forget about branches, you should have in mind there are templates for a given series
<jordi> and templates for ubuntu releases
<lbm> okay :)
<jordi> branches is to register a bazaar branch with gnomebaker code, which isn't your case now.
* lbm is really looking forward to read some in-depth documentation of launchpad
<jordi> aha
<lbm> oh, i see
<jordi> maybe this helps a little bit, because it explains the difference between the two
<jordi> http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaNewImportPolicy
<lbm> thanks ;)
<jordi> np!
<jordi> I know we're missing docs. I'm working on it, but you imagine it's qutie a huge task
<jordi> for now, just ask me! :)
<jordi> SteveA: I wonder if you have access to removing product releases from a rpoduct page
<jordi> if so, can you get rid of those two xqf releases?
<lbm> jordi: the two gnomebaker releases in MAIN series also, please
<jordi> SteveA: doh
<jordi> I said xqf, I meant gnomebaker!
<jordi> lbm: oops!
<lbm> :)
<SteveA> jordi: i can't do that.  only stu can remove things, in general.
<jordi> ok.
<jordi> I'll mail the list.
<jordi> done
<jordi> lbm: I expect this to be done in the next few hours.
<lbm> jordi: thanks alot
<jordi> np!
<lbm> jordi: are templates (pot) and translations (po) sync'ed from, in this case, cvs yet?
<lbm> i see launchpad have the details already: https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main
<jordi> not yet
<jordi> tis "syncing" thing is that it's syncing CVS with the bazaar branch launchpad creates for it.
<jordi> lbm: for now, you need to manually upload new templates.
<lbm> jordi: okay, i'm close to get a basic understanding :)
<jordi> keep the questions coming ;)
<lbm> jordi: maybe you guys should write a weekly update and throw it at launchpad-users
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=jamesh]  implement InitialBugConctacts and fix a nasty login() bug (r2932: Brad Bollenbach)
<marc``> I come to register, but email of confirm don't come yet...
<SteveA> hi marc`` 
<SteveA> how long have you been waiting?
<marc``> 10min
<marc``> I hope it's automatic... so normally I would have it :)
<lbm> jordi: let's say i edit the danish translation of MAIN locally and another guy do it through rosetta, he saves and i upload my changes, how is this merged?
<SteveA> marc``: well, it should have come to you
<jordi> lbm: will depend on the kind of upload you do.
<SteveA> marc``: can you /msg me the email address you used?
<SteveA> i'll try sending you a test message from the server
<jordi> if you do a "published upload", the guy will have preference
<jordi> if not, you'll have precedence
<SteveA> actually, marc``, that might not work
<marc``> SteveA: thanks, I will wait yet... 
<lbm> jordi: https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/+upload says nothing about published or not
<SteveA> unless you are registered with this irc server
<jordi> lbm: a general upload (for a pot + all languages) is always considered a published upload
<SteveA> marc``: if you still have problems later, mail me: steve @ canonical.com
<jordi> lbm: compare that to this
<SteveA> be sure to tell me what email address you use to sign up with
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/ca/+upload
<jordi> lbm: see?
<lbm> jordi: oh, i see, thanks
<carlos> lbm, I'm back. It took me much more time than I expected...
<carlos> lbm, did jordi solved all your questions?
<jordi> carlos: for now :)
<carlos> jordi, cool, thanks!
<lbm> :)
<jordi> I'm out of office now
<sivang> daf: now I am , what's up?
<SteveA> bradb: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess
* bradb looks
<bradb> SteveA: The status of InitialBugContacts (as per the "To do" item) is that it's landed and ready to go.
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> i added that to the notes
<SteveA> would you update the notes when the status changes land?
<bradb> Sure.
<bradb> Do you mind if I remove the todo item about checking the IBC status?
<SteveA> bradb: does the import script take account of IBC?
<bradb> I specifically added PackageBugContacts beforehand so that jamesh could work with it, so it should. jamesh would have to confirm the default assignee => package bug contact conversion.
<SteveA> so, you can change it to specifically confirm this
<bradb> ok
<bradb> updated
<lbm> carlos: around?
<carlos> lbm, yes
<lbm> carlos: about translation export
<carlos> lbm, yes?
<lbm> carlos: rosetta doesn't retain the original comments in the top, which is quite bad
<lbm> carlos: many groups have word conventions and comments there
<carlos> lbm, hmmm, we store them
<carlos> lbm, if you don't get them, it's a bug
<lbm> carlos: one second, maybe it's my fault
<carlos> ok
<lbm> carlos: but there should be a way to edit comments in the top and individual string comments
<carlos> lbm, yeah, that's a planned feature
<lbm> carlos: great, do you have this list on the wiki?
<carlos> the list of features?
<carlos> well, we have a RosettaWishList
<lbm> planned features, yes
<carlos> but I think it's a bit outdated
<lbm> okay, let me take a look
<carlos> wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaWishList
<carlos> lbm, we have also some things at malone
<lbm> okay
<carlos> but the place where you can see our priorities is at https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+specs
<carlos> lbm, the ones Approved with Essential or High priority are the features we are going to implement really soon
<lbm> great, thanks
<SteveA> carlos: did you see the notes on fixing some of the timeout problems in one of the bugs daf and i worked on today?
<SteveA> on the suggested / wikimode translations
<bradb> Where is the latest and greatest LP tree? I need access to the bleeding edge to resolve conflicts/failing tests in the status changes branch.
<bradb> I though it would be in /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel, but my patch is not there.
<SteveA> bradb: maybe jblack can help with that, and add the answer to the bzr-for-launchpad docs
<SteveA> bradb: remember about pqm being elsewhere
<SteveA> it may take a few minutes for them to sync up
<bradb> Yep.
<SteveA> but i do not know the details
<bradb> I've been waiting for almost two hours, that's why I ask.
<SteveA> in a few hours more, lifeless will be around for a definitive answer
<carlos> SteveA, yes, I saw them
<SteveA> it would be good to get these things documented, though
<bradb> indeed
<carlos> SteveA, and it's a good start to improve that timeout problem, thanks
<SteveA> carlos: i think fixing that would make a huge difference to people using rosetta
<carlos> SteveA, ok, I will implement them now, it's one of the most reported bugs we have atm...
<SteveA> that's great carlos
<lbm> carlos: my fault, comments was exported as well, sorry
<carlos> lbm, no worries
<lucasvo> is launchpad offering to host a branch of bzr? We need a place to host Edubuntu cookbook
* bradb & # not feeling too good, bbiab
<carlos> lucasvo, launchpad mirrors bzr branches, yes (or at least will do it soon) but you still need a public place from where launchpad fetchs it
<lucasvo> carlos: ah, ok
<salgado> cprov, I added two more questions (the ones at the bottom) to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MirrorManagement. would you check to see if you know the answer?
<lucasvo> carlos: so it is only a mirror, not meant as a place where all the developers merge togehter?
<cprov> salgado: sure
<carlos> lucasvo, yes, at least now. Perhaps in the near future it would host archives... Anyway, is better if you talk with lifeless, ddaa or jblack about it
<carlos> lucasvo, I don't know all the details
<lucasvo> ok
<highvoltage> hi. any launchpad admins around?
<sivang> carlos: I think supermirror is the place where archives will be hosted, and launchpad will just watch them?
<carlos> sivang, supermirror is part of launchpad at least I think it will be
<carlos> highvoltage, hi, what do you need?
<highvoltage> carlos: i need to change the e-mail address my @ubuntu.com forwards to.
<sivang> carlos: ah :)
<snotling> hello, there's a package in dapper which is not present in malone -- a package for which i'd like to file a 'bug', an update wish that is
<carlos> highvoltage, hmmm, I'm not sure I'm able to do that....
<highvoltage> carlos: ok, thanks. i'll hang around a bit more.
<carlos> highvoltage, what's your current address?
<highvoltage> it currently forwards to jonathan@shuttleworthfoundation.org (from jonathan@ubuntu.com)
<carlos> highvoltage, I think it does not depends on launchpad (at least now)
<carlos> highvoltage, ask Znarl or elmo 
<highvoltage> ah, ok.
<jordi> carlos: hey I saw the distro info on gnomebaker today
<carlos> highvoltage, they are our sysadmin
<jordi> that's very cool
<highvoltage> carlos: I'll contact them, thanks.
<carlos> highvoltage, you are welcome
<carlos> jordi, ?
<jordi> carlos: I hadn't seen that at all yet
<jordi> if you go to gnomebaker/breezy, you have the distro info
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/breezy ?
<carlos> it's a 404 page
<jordi> carlos: no, in the distros/uubntu tree
<carlos> jordi, oh! you mean the distro info
<carlos> jordi, gina run ;-)
<jordi> yeah
<bradb> lifeless: ping
<bradb> lifeless: Ah, n/m, I see on launchpad@ that you're working on fixing the chinstrap code synching problem.
<mdke> spiv, around?
<kjcole> ping any launchpad wizard. ;-)
<SteveA> what's up kjcole ?
<kjcole> Hi,  I'm looking at launchpad.net and it appears the only way to get a bzr branch there is to import it from something other than bzr. True?
<SteveA> kind of
<SteveA> this will be changing during next month
<SteveA> and you'll be able to sftp push a branch to the supermirror
<SteveA> and have it appear in launchpad
<lifeless> morning
<SteveA> morning lifeless
<lifeless> SteveA: kjcole: you can have launchpad.net copy your existing bzr branches today.
<SteveA> how does that work?
<lifeless> SteveA: login to launchpad, visit your home page, click 'code', click 'add branch'
<lifeless> bradb: pong
<SteveA> lifeless: how does that copy my existing bzr branch?
<lifeless> SteveA: a cron job will copy the branch from the location you give to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~YOU/product/branchname
<SteveA> wow.  advanced tech
<bradb> lifeless: Are you still working on the problem of synching the latest Launchpad code onto chinstrap?
<lifeless> SteveA: better believe it
<kjcole> lifeless, so if I wait, my bzr branch will get picked up?  (I did the "add branch" several weeks ago.)
<lifeless> kjcole: yes.
<lifeless> kjcole: the statistics wont operate until early jan
<lifeless> kjcole: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kjcole/edubunto.cookbook/wip is your branch
<lifeless> kjcole: thats where it will be published once picked up
<kjcole> lifeless, oh goodie. ;-)  
<lifeless> bradb: I dont know what you are talking about
<bradb> lifeless: The problem BjornT reported to launchpad@: not being able to synch up with the latest revision.
<lifeless> bradb: there was something 3 odd days ago now
<lifeless> bradb: which was fixed
<lifeless> bradb: are you talking about something more recent ?
<lifeless> bradb: w.r.t. the story patch, I'm offering to do the tests for it. If it passed the review team without tests before, well - you can of course land it, its not my call to stop it, but I'd much rather that it land with tests.
<lifeless> *MUCH*
<bradb> lifeless: I thought it was the same problem. The most recent revision is not available at chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel.
<bradb> lifeless: I didn't merge --story with the InitialBugContacts merge. I reversed the patch to avoid blockage.
<bradb> lifeless: i.e. this rev is not available in anywhere I'm used to looking: http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/arch-commits/2005-December/005132.html
<bradb> Not having access to this patch is blocking merging the status changes.
<lifeless> bradb: its being pushed up at the moment
<lifeless> that takes upwards of 40 minutes or more
<bradb> ok. presumably this problem is being fixed then?
<lifeless> bradb: there is no specific problem here
<lifeless> bradb: just the general performance issues that are in the pipeline
<lifeless> bradb: there *was* a problem earlier in the week.
<bradb> lifeless: I'm not sure what you mean. I've been waiting to get access to this code for six hours. How is that not a specific problem?
<lifeless> bradb: thats how long it can take right now
<bradb> oh
<bradb> An email to launchpad@ might have helped avoid some head-banging. ;)
<lifeless> but thats an extreme case
<lifeless> its from you right
<lifeless> why dont you just merge sideways ?
<bradb> I wasn't sure if I could trust that. If I can, I will.
<lifeless> its been merged (the email is only sent out after pqm passes it by policy).
<lifeless> it then gets pushed locally on balleny, which is a almost-impossible-to-fail operation
<lifeless> it then gets pushed to chinstrap, which was failing because of a stale sftp lock, probably because someone killed pqm. 
<lifeless> if the push to chinstrap fails, the local push to balleny is uncommitted.
<lifeless> so you cant -trust- it. But it *has* passed the pqm test run successfully.
<lifeless> I hope that helps clarify it
<bradb> Clearer. Hopefully this won't meet with the same chinstrap push failure next time. I just want to land. ;)
<lifeless> if it meets the same failure as earlier this week, pqm will now email you to tell you
<bradb> ok. btw, I'm not sure why there's another InitialBugContacts merge request from me in pqm's queue. It seems to have been there for a while now.
<lifeless> thats this one
<lifeless> until it finishes the mirror to chinstrap its still the active job
<lifeless> once that finishes you will get your 'its all ok' confirmation from pqm.
<bradb> ah
<kjcole> lifeless, thanks for the help.  Between you and ogra, I'm slowly digesting it all... I think. ;-)  I'm going to run now and ponder the great mysteries of bzr/launchpad, etc.
#launchpad 2005-12-27
<spiv> mdke: pong
<mdke> spiv, oh great, hi.
<mdke> spiv, we would like to get hold of a list of email addresses of users who have accounts on the wiki. how hard is that going to be?
<spiv> As in, a list of email addresses of users that have ever logged in to the wiki?
<mdke> spiv, well ideally, those who have ever edited the wiki, but I think we'd settle for logged in
<spiv> Hmm.
<mdke> in normal moin i guess it wouldn't be very hard
<mdke> but i don't know what the user database looks like on our moin
<spiv> Well, the changes to our moin aren't that big.
<spiv> It's basically a two-step process:
<mdke> so some kind of search script for /data/user/* would do the trick?
<spiv>   1) extract a list of user IDs from the moin files
<spiv>   2) query the launchpad database for the email addresses for those users
<mdke> ok, so maybe not too bad?
<spiv> For step 1, you could even trawl through the history of all edits to narrow it down to people that have edited the wiki, but that's more work than just grabbing the id of every user file :)
<mdke> yeah the id way works for me
<mdke> spiv, do you have any idea how long something like that would take to write for one of you super geek guys?
<spiv> We'll need an admin to do step 1, I don't have access to the wiki data files (although I can help by writing a script for them to run)
<mdke> the admin thing shouldn't be a problem
<mdke> it's just a question of getting the script written
<spiv> Not very long, let me remind myself what the data files look like :)
<mdke_> spiv, sorry, may have missed anything you said since "remind myself what the data files look like", got disconnected
<spiv> mdke_: You didn't miss anything.
<mdke_> ah cool
<spiv> The script for the admins to run is easy, though: "ls 
<spiv> bah,
<spiv> "ls $moin_user_dir" :)
<spiv> mdke: Do you just need this as a once-off?
<mdke> yup
<mdke> we can work out the exact details with elmo another time
<mdke> i just wanted to find out how hard/easy it would be
<mdke> spiv, is stage (2) quite easy too?
<spiv> mdke: Yeah, just a simple matter of SQL.
<mdke> :)
<mdke> spiv, ok great, thanks for your time
<doko> bradb: ping
<bradb> doko: hi
<doko> sorry, I strongly disagree on #3882
<bradb> doko: Why?
<doko> the whole distro team does work this way: work on one aspect on one package, and then go on to the next one. If I have to subscribe to each package I apply a fix ... that's just administration effort
<bradb> doko: You don't have this feature in Bugzilla, AIUI, right?
<doko> bugzilla is not the measure
<doko> if I look at debian, they some kind of this feature implemented. it's not just a malone thing. it's about tracking of an upload you make, and taking responsibilty about it. currently I have to poll many different sources for this information:
<bradb> doko: I'm not saying your suggestion is a bad one, only that you're the only person I've heard ask for it and, IMHO, it would add more complexity than benefit.
<doko> people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs, bugzilla/malone, anastacia output, colin's dapper-probs, etc ...
<bradb> doko: How would Malone know when to subscribe you? Can it make these kinds of assumptions for every upload done to Malone? How would it know when to unsubscribe you?
<doko> bradb: because everybody just polls this information, which seems to be a ridicoulous waste of resources. 
<bradb> doko: Okay, let's walk through this. First question: how would Malone know when to subscribe you to all bugmail for a package?
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<doko> bradb: launchpad should know about the uploader field, so that is the information you need. for unsubscription: either unsubscribe when somebody else uploads the package, or terminate the subscribte after some fixed time
<doko> bradb: subscribe: when somebody makes an upload
<bradb> doko: Would that assumption be a helpful one for the majority of cases?
<doko> where upload is: upload signed by this person (which probably will not cover sponsored uploads, I'll have to check this)
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<doko> bradb: yes, manual uploads are usually signed by the people who work on the packages. exceptions are syncs from unstable and sponsored packages
<bradb> doko: Okay, so will most developers want to start getting bugmail from packages at the moment they do an upload of that package?
<doko> we surely can formalize syncs from unstable. for sponsored uploads, we could maybe subscribe the sponsor (uploader) and the person in the changelog
<doko> bradb: yes, I think that would be helpful. that would elminate the work done by a bug master (currently mdz) assigning bugs to members of the distro team
<doko> bugs are one aspect, but this kind of sbscription feature should cover all other information related to a package
<bradb> doko: And will it be the most helpful option to have Malone unsubscribe developers as pkg bug contacts automatically when someone else does an upload of their package?
<bradb> s/their/the/
<doko> bradb: that's one point to discuss. I'm not sure about it. I surely do not want to last the subscription forever. therefore the proposal to terminate the subscription after some time, or terminate it after the next upload done by another person
<bradb> doko: What if the person were actually a pkg bug contact by choice as well?
<doko> then the point of contact has priority
<bradb> This is the kind of complexity to which I'm referring?
<bradb> er, s/\?/:)/
<bradb> From this other questions fall out about the complexity: can a user turn this off? If so, how? How do we communicate clearly to the developer why they suddenly started getting bugmail, and also somehow let them know that it won't continue forever, and don't-worry-we'll-auto-unsubscribe-you-soon-enough, etc?
<doko> I know ... please see it from my side. currently I have to poll several sources of information for each package I touch. a) that's work which can be automated b) if I forget/make mistakes, nobody will notice (at least for some time)
* lifeless raises the spec flag
<doko> s/user/developer/
<bradb> doko: I agree fully with you that wasting your time is bad.
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> this may be more effective if a spec with use cases is worked through
<lifeless> that will make clear whats involved, and let other folk put in feedback, whereas IRC conversation is markedly opaque
<lifeless> spiv: yoyoyo
<lifeless> spiv: in DB interfaces
<lifeless> are related things like 'owner' normally presented as the object or as the underlying db type.
<lifeless> i.e. in IFoo
<doko> lifeless: agreed, but IMO there are use cases in the report. I'm just happy about the status change for needinfo->rejected
<lifeless> if there is an 'owner', and I have something implementing IFoo, would we expect thing.owner to be an 'int' or a 'IPerson'
<spiv> lifeless: The object.  So 'owner' would typically be something providing IPerson, for instance.
<lifeless> +    owner = Int(
<lifeless> > +        title=_('Owner'), required=True, readonly=True)
<lifeless> so that looks wrong to you?
<spiv> Yep
<spiv> Should be a ForeignKey.
<lifeless> yay
<doko> bradb: I agree that it would be not a minor change to malone/launchpad. should we make this discussion on a mailing list as well?
<spiv> Oh, interface.
<spiv> But yeah, not Int :)
<bradb> doko: Sure.
<bradb> doko: Do you want me to forward the information somewhere, and where would you prefer to have the discussion take place? (I'm not sub'd on any Ubuntu lists, FWIW.)
<doko> bradb: I think ubuntu-devel would be appropriate, let's prepare that mail, it's not that urgent. start of January should be fine
<spiv> lifeless: Look at IBugSubscription, for instance
<lifeless> spiv: its ok
<lifeless> spiv: I needed to check the expected state, not the 'occuring state'
<bradb> doko: Can non-subs post to that list?
<lifeless> spiv: which is why the source wasn't good enough ;)
<lifeless> spiv: thanks !
<doko> bradb: if jdub takes care of these post, yes. so better subscribe ;-)
<spiv> lifeless: Well, IBugSubscription's person attribute looks like what I expect :)
<lifeless> thanks
<doko> s/post/posts/
<bradb> doko: Hm, I'd rather not subscribe to the list just to get mail about this one thread. I wonder if you'd be happy with this solution: 1. I move the bug report back to "New", 2. You mail ubuntu-devel asking for input on the feature request and Cc me. Is that reasonable?
<lifeless> spiv: IBugSubscription exposes the bug number rather than the bug.
<lifeless> spiv: that seems wrong to me.
<lifeless> spiv: going off what we just discussed
<lifeless> spiv: while I have your attention, is exposing the 'id' de rigeur ?
<doko> bradb: ok. I'll prepare an email. let us polish that email until we agree on the points we disagree
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, there is a BugVocabulary, but it appears to be unused.  I wonder why.
<bradb> doko: Sure. BTW, it's not that I "disagree" with your time being important and that Malone should help reduce your development burden as much as possible, only that adding this feature would add a lot more complexity than benefit for most users, IMHO. But, I look forward to enlightenment from your email. ;)
<spiv> (I guess because Int works well enough...)
<lifeless> spiv: well it applies force on IBug to show the db id
<lifeless> spiv: as we are punning the number and db id
<lifeless> spiv: anyway, is showing the 'id' usual ?
<lifeless> or is it explicitly thought through each time ?
<spiv> lifeless: To be honest, I'm not sure.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> And a quick survey of the existing code gives inconsistent results ;0
<bradb> doko: I marked the bug as "New" again, btw. Thanks for your feedback, and I'm looking forward to hearing what u-d says about it.
<spiv> bradb: mailman allows you to "subscribe", but mark your subscription as "no mail".
<bradb> spiv: Indeed. How would that help here?
<spiv> bradb: So you can post unrestricted, without being flooded with mail.
<bradb> Ah, ok, good point.
<bradb> I think doko will do the best job of selling his feature request to u-d.
<spiv> Fair enough.
<bradb> lifeless: BTW, my code has spent all day in the #1 spot in pqm by now. It seems like the 40 min estimate earlier may have been optimistic.
<bradb> Er, "upwards of 40 minutes or more", but that was two and a half hours ago. :)
<lifeless> bradb: I said upwards for a reason
<lifeless> bradb: this is what sftp push in bzr does at the moment
<lifeless> bradb: its extremely inefficient
<bradb> right
<bradb> FWIW, I hate whining about pqm and I'm mostly surely a pest about it, but I dislike even more not being able to do my job.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> so right now, how is it blocking you ?
<bradb> lifeless: I need to get at the most recent code in Launchpad to fix the tests and conflicts in my bug status changes branch. I could do a sideways merge, but you said earlier that I can't necessarily trust that.
<lifeless> bradb: I suggested you do one
<lifeless> bradb: the trust is whether pqm succeeds in its push or not
<bradb> Ok, I'll do one tomorrow if for some reason I still don't have access to that revision in my usually rsync launchpad-upstream => local merge workflow.
<bradb> It's all literally blocking me in the sense that if I'd done that and submitted it immediately after seeing that all the tests pass, it'd still be #3 in pqm's queue right now. This two patches I'm getting through right now are kind of particularly critical to land before causing painful conflicts in almost any other Malone changes.
<lifeless> unfortunately I cannot make it faster
<lifeless> this is where the tech is at at this point
<lifeless> the bzr group are working very hard to get improvements in place.
<jamesh> bradb: I'll update my bugzilla default assignees migration script to work with the initial-bug-contacts stuff
<bradb> jamesh: Ok, great, thanks.
* bradb heads off, later
<jblack> Did you guys see http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/clique? 
<eruin> shuttleworth foundation empire
<eruin> ;)
<jblack> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> jblack: pong
<jblack> I think your http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/bzr.smallfixes  branch may be borked
<jamesh> jblack: oh?
<jblack> bzrlib.errors.MissingText: Branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/bzr.smallfixes is missing revision robertc@robertcollins.net-20050919060519-f582f62146b0b458 of cacheremoterevisions.diff-20050615041652-ec41056afda8ec11
<jamesh> that's unfortunate
<jblack> ohhh....
<jblack> orrr..
<jblack> the supermirror bzr may be too old
<jamesh> I don't think there are any unmerged revisions in that branch though
<jblack> s
<jblack> Nope.
<jblack> That won't do it.
<jblack> jamesh: Can you branch yourself? 
* jamesh tries
<jamesh> jblack: "bzr branch" seems to work with my local copy of the branch
* jblack tries starting over.
<jamesh> jblack: I'm just pushing the branch again
<jamesh> my local copy includes some extra revisions I'd pulled from bzr.dev
<jamesh> finished pushing
<jblack> thanks
<jblack> jamesh: I think you may need to reweave your branch
<jblack> Which I can provide instructions for
(SteveA/#launchpad) although, there are other forms for multiple men or men and women, and for multiple women
(sivang/#launchpad) eh, niec
(sivang/#launchpad) *nice
(lifeless/#launchpad) thats getting seriously kinky
(sivang/#launchpad) lifeless: lol :)
<sivang> SteveA: seems that Lithuanian is very specific language
<lifeless> SteveA: were you pinging or just wasving ?
<SteveA> lifeless: you pinged earlier, when i was asleep
<lifeless> mmm, did I
<lifeless> oh right
<lifeless> style for interfaces. spiv helped me
<carlos> morning
<sivang> carlos: Hola
<carlos> sivang, hola!
<SteveA> sivang: for example if you're greeting a group of young women, "sveikos panels!" would be "hello girls!" 
* mdke writes that down
<SteveA> i meant, "sveikos panels" means "i smell of donkeys"
<lifeless> thats not MY donkey
<mdke> that will work on the ladies
<SteveA> well, it won't work on *all* the ladies
* SteveA decides to get out of this conversation, and go to lunch instead
<sivang> SteveA: LOL
<stub> jamesh: So you had no luck with that odd foaf pagetest failure?
<jamesh> stub: I've added a couple of syncUpdate() calls in places that look like they need it
<jamesh> and I can't reproduce it anymore, but that might not mean it is solved
<stub> jamesh: Have these landed? We could reproduce consistantly on the PQM box for no apparent reason
<stub> jamesh: I was going to attack the problem with pdb thought I better ask in case I was wasting my time
<jamesh> stub: no.  They're in my select-results-len-fix branch
<stub> ok. I might merge that in and see what happens on balleny
<jamesh> stub: search for syncUpdate() for the bits that might be the culprit
<jamesh> it might be easier to just pick out the hunks in question
<jamesh> there are two hunks which add syncUpdate() calls
<tuhl> ping Daniel Silverstone | Steve Alexander
<Deepa> can you no longer get free ubuntu CD's?
<stub> Deepa: Sure - https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Deepa> oops my mistake :P
<Deepa> i was searching around on launchpad.net XD
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> yes
<salgado> stub, do you have a couple minutes to take a look at my DB patch for mirror management (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filei41vyp.html)?
<matsubara> good morning!
<stub> salgado: Should distributionmirror.name have a constraint, or is any old rubbish acceptible as the name?
<salgado> stub, it needs the valid_name constraint. I added it in the interface but forgot to add here
<stub> Are there comments available?
<salgado> not yet, I forgot them again. will write now, though
<stub> salgado: What is an rsync_base_url look like?
<stub> c/is/does
<salgado> stub, I expect it's something like rsync://host.tld/some/path
<stub> salgado: Ok. Just wanted to make sure it was really a url and not foo.domain:whatever syntax
<stub> speed > 0 ?
<stub> salgado: ^^
<stub> Or is that a dbschema
<salgado> yep
<salgado> dbschema
<stub> and content dbschema?
<salgado> yes
<stub> salgado: MirrorProbeRecord has a NULLable date_created? Is that correct?
<stub> and no default
<salgado> no, it's not. it should default to NOW and be not null. my fault
* stub tests out his updates
<stub> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filee4kUpc.html
<stub> salgado: Approved patch-40-13-0.sql pending addition of good comments
<salgado> stub, great. thank you
<cprov> morning ...
<jblack> tick. tick tock
<salgado> it's meeting time!
<lifeless> SteveA: new items for the agenda
<jblack> I have a hunch I know what
<SteveA> thanks lifeless 
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<SteveA> who is here today?
<jamesh> me
<daf> I am
<spiv> me
<jblack> I am here in body
<lifeless> moi
<matsubara> me
<bradb> me
<BjornT> me
<cprov> me
<carlos> ME
<salgado> I am
<carlos> sorry for the caps
<SteveA> kiko is on vacation
<SteveA> ddaa is on vacation too
<SteveA> stub?
<niemeyer_> me
<daf> Kinnison is on vacation, I think
<fabbione> me
<SteveA> he is, yes
<SteveA> hi fabbione 
<fabbione> i am always here
<stub> Here
<fabbione> MHUAAA 
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Requiring tests for merges. (lifeless)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, 5 january, okay?
<lifeless> ya
<spiv> fine with me, I'll still be on leave ;)
<jblack> aye
<carlos> yep
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 5 Jan, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> ok. I should be there (I fly back from Penang in the morning on the 5th)
<SteveA> activity reports: how's all that going?
<stub> Fine
<jblack> up to date
* SteveA hasn't sent one for a while.  new year's resolution, perhaps...
* daf just caught up
<lifeless> up to day
<carlos> I'm two days behind with the activity reports
<niemeyer_> I'm up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
* jamesh is not
* cprov is  up to date
* bradb is up to date
<salgado> I'm up to date, I think
<spiv> I'm behind.
<SteveA>  * items from the last meeting
<SteveA> i've been slack with the meeting summary from last week
<SteveA> * RobertCollins to set up a bzr-for-launchpad meeting at a different time to the launchpad developers meeting.
<lifeless> oh yea, right.
<SteveA> * Kiko to set up a launchpad community meeting.
<lifeless> I've been 'getting to that' all week.
<SteveA> kiko's away, but this hasn't happened still
<SteveA> * Steve to announce the production of last week's summary on the launchpad-users mailing list.
<SteveA> no summary, no announcement :-/
<stub> And me or Steve should schedule an infrastructure meeting when people are back from hols
<SteveA> there was a wiki page set up for bzr-for-launchpad-development priorities
<SteveA> i need to do some prioritization there
<SteveA> mpt wrote a proposal about product groups / projects
<SteveA> which now needs further discussion
<SteveA> i think that's it
<SteveA> i'd like to note that kiko and i now have access to change priorities on the admins' RT queue
<SteveA> or rather, on the launchpad tasks queue in RT
<jblack> Do you have time to describe the intended process a little? 
<SteveA> this should give us a better quality of service for the things that are immediately important
<SteveA> the intended process of getting admins to do RT stuff?
<jblack> Of getting a bump
<jblack> It went rough when you and I tried, because you didn't have the bug yet? 
<SteveA> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/
* sivang is here
<SteveA> you can view the launchpad queue there
<SteveA> the username and password is the same one as for the wiki
<SteveA> the internal canonical wiki, that is
<SteveA> so, when you add an rt issue, it gets put into a "pending classification" queue, that is not public
<cprov> salgado: MM spec was updated with your answers
<SteveA> when an admin has classified it, and put it in the 'launchpad' RT queue, then I or kiko can change its priority, and also change it in other ways
<SteveA> i'm using a priority of 99 to mean "this should be the next thing in the admins' queue"
<SteveA> and working down from there
<SteveA> the idea is to have urgent things or blocking things registered with a priority of 99
<SteveA> and to have a mix of quick and longer-term things there
<SteveA> jblack: does that answer your question?
<jblack> How do you want to be requested? 
<SteveA> in order to make something a high priority, i need to understand why it is important
<jblack> strictly email? both email and irc? 
<SteveA> email or irc is okay
<SteveA> irc, when i'm here and listening
<SteveA> email when i'm not, and whenever
<jblack> Thanks
<SteveA> an email saying "RT issue X is important!" isn't much use unless we've already discussed that issue being important
<SteveA> so, it's important to communicate the rationale
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<stub> Asuka (the  server) was upgraded to breezy and PostgreSQL 8.0 earlier today. Expect it to be unavailable for the next few days as I test out PostgreSQL 7.4 -> 8.0 migration procedures and iron out the bugs.
<stub> Gina has been run on production. Yay. Might need some love from the publishing scripts to be useful, as Gina just creates 'PENDING' packages.
<SteveA> and let's talk about the gina run and bugzilla imports too
<SteveA> are we using the launchpad dependencies package in production?
<stub> Production update will happen Tuesday from head as of now, unless people require otherwise.
<stub> As far as I'm aware, we are not using the launchpad dependencies package in production. That is elmo and Znarl's turf really.
<SteveA> we should be using it
<jamesh> I just put some updates for ErrorReportManagement up for review.  It might be nice to have that rolled out
* stub isn't using it either... not sure where to install it from
<SteveA> we should all be using it on our systems too
* sivang is using it
* carlos too
<carlos> stub, universe
<SteveA> what's the name of the package?
<stub> jamesh: ok. I'll consider rolling out that revision when it lands.
<sivang> SteveA: launchpad-dependencies
<sivang> SteveA: and launchpad-database-dependencies
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> steve@einheit:~$ apt-cache policy launchpad-dependencies
<SteveA> W: Unable to locate package launchpad-dependencies
<SteveA> maybe it is only for dapper
<daf> it's in dapper/multiverse
<SteveA> i'll file an RT issue to ask the admins to use that package
<stub> heh... it tells me I don't have bison and ncompress ;)
<stub> I see it - probably it is in -backports or something
<SteveA> on gina and bugzilla imports
<SteveA> i'm concerned about the packages not being visible in the web app
<SteveA> i don't know what needs to run to make them so
<SteveA> i think we should not run the bugzilla import until these things are actually visible
<SteveA> cprov: do you know anything about this?
<cprov> SteveA: not much about bugzilla-import touched the code yesterday ...
<SteveA> otherwise, i'll try phoning people who aren't here
<stub> (launchpad packages are in breezy-updates)
<SteveA> cprov: do you know what we need to do to get packages showing up in the web pages of launchpad?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=bjornt]  Soyuz/Buildd UI fixes, introducing batched list and ordering soyuz tests. (r2934: Celso Providelo)
<cprov> SteveA: but of course we need a publisher run after gina imports to have "visible" pkgs
<cprov> SteveA:  they need " publishing" transition from PENDING to PUBLISHED 
<jamesh> so that's another script for stub to run?
<SteveA> i'll see if i can talk with kiko later
<cprov> SteveA: I'm not sure about the current status of RF publisher, but it works fine from my branch
<stub> I think that requires Daniel in fact
<cprov> scripts/publish-distro -Cvv -d ubuntu
<SteveA> kiko will be able to say if it is okay to run on production
<stub> ok. We have backups ;)
<cprov> it will mode all PENDING to PUBLISHED and obviously create an archive 
<lifeless> DoIt :)
<SteveA> on this subject, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess
<cprov> move not mode 
<niemeyer_> cprov: We should probably talk about that branch integration at some point
<SteveA> a-moving on with the meeting...
<SteveA>  * Requiring tests for merges. (lifeless)
<cprov> niemeyer_: NOW ;)
<niemeyer_> cprov: I mean, with Steve
<lifeless> requiring test coverage in commits. Brought up by kiko two weeks back, has my complete support. The idea is that reviewers will be allowed to say
<lifeless> 'this cannot be merged' based on test coverage, irrespective of other criteria.
<cprov> niemeyer_: right, it probably requires some review team love 
<lifeless> this needs lp management to say 'ok' before I can ask the review team to enforce it
<lifeless> or its just dog-wagging.
<SteveA> i'm more in favour of cat-swinging
<SteveA> so +1 from me
<lifeless> it has my +1.
<lifeless> what does it need ?
<SteveA> how about adding needs-tests as a pending reviews status
<SteveA> (on cat swinging, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_o%27_nine_tails)
<sivang> please ping me when we discuss product-groups instead of projects..I have to attedn to something in the office :-/
<lifeless> why the new state ?
<SteveA> sivang: that's not on the agenda today
<lifeless> I mean, the new tests will need review
<lifeless> so its no different to 'not ready yet' from my perspective
<sivang> SteveA: ah, ok. thanks
<SteveA> i suggested it so that the fact that it's good to go except for tests is made clear
<SteveA> i'm not attached to the idea
<SteveA> quite possibly, it needs nothing other than a note in the reviewer guidelines
<lifeless> I'll add  that to the next review meeting as a specific process question
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> so - we have the go ahead on this ?
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> i'd encourage people to ask those who are good with tests, for help on how to write good tests for a branch
<SteveA> while the branch is being worked on, even at the start
<SteveA> it is a good discussion to have
<lifeless> yes. this should go in the hacking faq too
<SteveA> maybe add a "test plan" to specs?
<lifeless> could do
<SteveA> yes, you have the go-ahead with it.
<SteveA> this is something to use common sense with
<SteveA> and not be fanatical about
<lifeless> of course.
<SteveA> we all benefit from having better test coverage
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<lifeless> but before it was quite possible for someone to write 4K of pep8 ok code and get it 'oked'
<SteveA> Bag: slacking off on meeting summaries
<SteveA> anything else?
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<daf> DONE: lots of bug triage, bug prioritisation, docs work on wiki
<daf> TODO: more bug triage and prioritisation, land various branches, send list of headings to MPT
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> DONE: b.l.n mirroring, several days of reviews, pqm on balleny
<lifeless> TODO: story tests, test task list, baz2bzr
<lifeless> BLOCKED: steveA-Zope3 update, week 5
<matsubara> DONE: fixed bug on malone being unable to display a public bug that has a private dupe, fixed bug on spec name field triggering database constraint and other trivial bugs
<matsubara> TODO: more bug fixing, merge most of the bugs above
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<carlos> DONE: PoMsgSetPage, TranslationUploads merge (finally) and bug triage
<jblack> DONE: supermirror initial rollout, some launchpad rocketfuel docs, lots of bzr support+mail
<salgado> DONE: MirrorManagement, landed ProperSignUpWorkflow, code review, small fixes.
<jblack> TODO: more of same, primarily rocketfuel
<jblack> BLOCKED: None
<spiv> DONE: Assorted supermirror stuff.
<spiv> TODO: Supermirror, christmas!
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: fixed bugs in the email interface. landed reviewed branches. got started on reducing the number of statuses in the support tracker. reviews. general malone discussions.
<BjornT> TODO: finish reducing the number of statuses and getting a decent test coverage of the support tracker.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> TODO: PoMsgSetPage, TranslationReview, bug #5751
<SteveA> DONE: management stuff, bug triage stuff, brad in vilnius stuff
<SteveA> TODO: vacate, zope3 update
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> TODO: Finish first round of MirrorManagement tomorrow, then vacation
<lifeless> muhahaha ubugtu muhhahaa
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> ?
<niemeyer> DONE: Soyuz work, Gantry discussions and researching, Smart 0.41 work and release, USA visa, etc
<niemeyer> TODO: Vacation
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<cprov> DONE: delivered/tested new queue script and old soyuz branch catch up
<cprov> TODO: uploader-test clean up and review setup for this branch
<cprov> BLOCKED: dapper-uploads generation (RT # 1310)
<jamesh> DONE: SelectResults.__len__() removal, ErrorReportManagement stuff, team branch traversal fix, other bug fixes
<jamesh> TODO: bugzilla import, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: publishing run (before bugzilla import)
<stub> DONE: fti rollout improvements
<stub> TODO: PostgreSQL 7.4 -> PostgreSQL 8.0 migration testing
<stub> BLOCKED: Nothing
<bradb> DONE: Sprint in Vilnius with SteveA. Landed a few bugfixes. Landed InitialBugContacts.
<bradb> TODO: Land status changes. Small bugfixes if time. Holidays.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<SteveA> anyone else?
<daf> TODO: get a festivus pole (http://www.festivuspoles.com/pages/Festivuspoles.htm)
<SteveA> cprov: i'll ask about RT 1310
<cprov> jamesh, stub, SteveA: maybe I can help with publisher if you can't contact Kinnison or kiko ...
<SteveA> cprov: but this might be delayed until elmo is back
<SteveA> thanks cprov 
<cprov> SteveA:  this is BAD ...
<SteveA> it is festvus tomorrow
<SteveA> cprov: do you know if anyone other than elmo can do RT 1310 ?
<cprov> SteveA: I was expecting the upload for the before the crew leave  
<cprov> SteveA:  not that I know, it requires katie-fu
<SteveA> i think infinity knows about katie
<SteveA> also Kamion does
<cprov> SteveA: could be, but he is also on leave, isn't he ?
<cprov> SteveA: Kamion looks like a good bet, if he was available during this time 
<sivang> DONE: Getting up to date with mailing list, some comments on RFS, going over some bugs, commenting and providing info.
<SteveA> he's going to be around for the distro team meeting
<sivang> TODO: Help matsubara reproduce spec tracker registeration bug , complete rockefuel checkout using jblack's script
<cprov> SteveA: don't know if he can handle DC issues like anonymous rsync access setup and storage, but I hope so
<SteveA> will anyone but elmo understand what is written in https://rt.admin.canonical.com/index.html?q=1310
<lifeless> SteveA: any word on z3 ?
<SteveA> lifeless: just "argh"
<jblack> Anybody going to the FSF gplv3 meeting in Boston? 
<sivang> BLOCKED: not enough time, still.
* lifeless drafts up 'blocked; z3 week 7'
<cprov> SteveA: yes, I think, if not call me anytime
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> that's it then
<SteveA> we have time for a countdown of doom today
<lifeless> 0
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<daf> happy festivus everyone
<SteveA> thanks folks.  have a vacation.
<salgado> lifeless, do you have a few minutes? (there's one point from your review that I'd like to discuss. it should be quick)
<lifeless> salgado: sure
* bradb & # shower
<carlos> ok
<salgado> lifeless, in the subclass of GeneralFormView I've created, the default process() method shouldn't accept a *args, because it must be generic and it won't know how to handle that *args
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> lifeless, although, any subclass can override that method if they want to have *args. 
<lifeless> salgado: its just unusual to see **kwargs without *args
<lifeless> if its deliberate, I'd make a comment and its fine
<salgado> lifeless, I thought about making the generic process method be "def process(self, *args, **kw)" and then raise an AssertionError if *args was provided
<lifeless> note separately that **kwargs in hierarchives should be very juidiciously used. I haven't look at this region of code sufficiently to comment on it here yet
<SteveA> *args and **kw are kinda evil
<lifeless> SteveA: jinx!
<SteveA> what's the reason for wanting them?
<salgado> SteveA, 1sec. I'll paste it
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVJSuYl.html
<lifeless> SteveA: its another general form concept
<salgado> SteveA, it's a generic generalform that can be used for editviews
<lifeless> SteveA: very similar to the existing general form, something I think we should look at at a sprint
<BjornT> salgado: why can't you use SQLObjectEditView?
<SteveA> salgado: what is going to call process() with kw args?
<salgado> BjornT, because I want to do some schema validation
<salgado> SteveA, GeneralFormView's process_form() 
<BjornT> salgado: what kind of schema validation?
<salgado> SteveA, BjornT, I also extended the GeneralFormView to make it easier to do schema validation
<salgado> BjornT, check if at least one of three widgets is not-None
<salgado> for instance
<SteveA> i get worried when i see methods with generic names calling each other
<SteveA> it becomes unclear what the division of responsibilities are
<BjornT> i don't think that we should have both SQLObjectEditView and GeneralFormEditView, we should only have one of them.
<salgado> SteveA, well, the GeneralFormView is pretty well documented, I think. it says clearly that if your processing should be done in the subclass' process() method
<salgado> s/if your/your
<lifeless> I think we need to review the structure of the general form stuff
<lifeless> it has **kwargs in there already as I recall
<salgado> lifeless, yes, it does
<lifeless> and this new use is sympomatic of a flaw in the underpinnings
<SteveA> i see
<lifeless> rather than the introduction or regression of a concept
<SteveA> also, there is an equivalent thinggie in the new zope3 code
<SteveA> which we should adopt / improve
<lifeless> which is why I am suggesting some intense pair face to face stuff to address this
<lifeless> either that or someone who has spare cycles and a refactoring fetish to spend time on it now. But its not AFAICT a design or use problem in salgagos patch per se
<salgado> I can't see how to make a generic form view without **kwargs, though
<lifeless> salgado: it really depends what you want to factor out
<lifeless> for instance, the current 'process' really is 'set_attributes_from_form_request_variables'
<lifeless> which would not be a kwargs method
<BjornT> lifeless: well, having two different edit view classes is confusing. i think we should create a new GeneralFormView when the new zope3 stuff lands, and until then it's better to customize SQLObjectEditView to fit salgado's use case
<lifeless> BjornT: I've no opinion on that at this point. salgado - can you please look at that other view, and if they really are this close, and you think its safe to change, do as BjornT is suggesting
<salgado> BjornT, we already have the SQLObjectAddView and the GeneralFormView
<lifeless> salgado: I think BjornT is saying that there is already another SQLObjectEditView form
<lifeless> salgado: which has the same role as your new class
<BjornT> salgado: that's two different things. SQLObjectAddView is for adding things, GeneralFormView is for general form processing.
<lifeless> salgado: so would rather tweak it to do what you need..
<salgado> I don't think I'm making things more confusing with this patch
* lifeless leaves salgado and BjornT to it. I'm happy code wise with my comments.
<lifeless> if you two come to an agreement - cool
<salgado> BjornT, but GeneralFormView can be used only for processing forms that create new objects
<salgado> it can't be used in edit forms
<salgado> I could easily change it so it can be used in edit forms
<BjornT> salgado: you're adding an edit view with different semantics than the existing edit view. it's easy to customize the existing edit view to do what you like.
<salgado> and then I'd do the generic part of my GeneralFormEditView in my own subclass of it
<BjornT> salgado: mark told me that he didn't want us to create a GeneralFormEditView, and instead use the existing SQLObjectEditView. (i think we should create new form classes later with the new zope3 stuff, replacing the old ones, though)
<salgado> BjornT, okay, what would be the better solution: customize SQLObjectEditView (in the same way I already did for GenericFormView), or change the GenericFormView so it can be used in editforms and do the actual processing in my GenericFormView's subclass?
<BjornT> salgado: so, to sum up what i think. if you want to solve your use case generally, customize SQLObjectEditView. otherwise use GeneralFormView and do the extra processing in your specific view classes.
<BjornT> salgado: remind me, why can't you use browser:generalform?
<SteveA> stub, cprov: i just spoke with kiko about publisher runs etc.
<salgado> BjornT, because it doesn't set the initial values
<cprov> SteveA: so, what does he suggest ?
<salgado> BjornT, initially, I simply changed it to set the initial values and was doing the processing on my own subclass
<SteveA> let's talk on the c-m channel
<salgado> BjornT, but then I got tempted to write something generic so I could share between all my subclasses (I have 3 of them in this patch, IIRC)
<salgado> (subclasses of GeneralFormView, I mean)
<BjornT> salgado: ok. let me take a quick look at it. although, if you have 3 classes that requires this, i would suggest to modify SQLObjectEditView to cover your use case.
<stub> salgado: Any reason you didn't just extend GeneralFormView to make it more 'general'?
<BjornT> salgado: the branch that you did these changes aren't on the PendingReviews page? i'd like to see the changes you did to GeneralFormView
<stub> c/extend/enhance
<salgado> stub, I did that. you can subclass it, define an 'initial' property and then it can be used in an edit form. but then I got tempted to write a generic editview that would also set the attributes back in your object when the form is submitted
<salgado> BjornT, it's there but I forgot to mirror. I'll mail you the diff
<salgado> BjornT, sent
<BjornT> salgado: cool. because i think it's worth making GeneralFormView to set initial values, i just want to see how you did it.
<SteveA> call it 'initial_values' or something more explicit than 'inintial'
<salgado> the patch is at https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~salgado/distro-mirror.diff too
<salgado> (in case anybody else wants to look at it)
<BjornT> salgado: why do you need two different error lists? (self.errors and self.schema_errors, where the first one actually contains errors related to the schema)
<salgado> BjornT, because self.errors is for the errors that are going to be displayed as a box around the widget that triggered that error. while schema_errors has to be displayed at the beginning of the page, because it will probably apply to multiple widgets
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, it's still a bad name. i can't think of a better name, though. in zope3 terms it would be invariant_errors, but since you don't use invariants directly, that doesn't seem right. i guess it's ok for now, and we can re-think it later.
<SteveA> this is a view class
<SteveA> so top_of_page_errors would work too
<SteveA> outside_of_form_errors
<BjornT> yeah, those are better names
<salgado> I prefer top_of_page_errors
<BjornT> salgado: so, i'd say, keep the modifications for initial values (renaming it to inital_values as SteveA suggested), but drop GeneralFormEditView.
<salgado> BjornT, right, and keep using the GeneralFormView on my edit views or use SQLObjectEditView?
<BjornT> salgado: i don't care if you modify SQLObjectEditView or do the logic in your specific view classes, do what's easiest for you to do. (modifying SQLObjectEditView would probably be the most useful solution, though)
<SteveA> daf: hi.  do you want to do some more rosetta bug discussion today?
<SteveA> carlos: how's the performance refactoring going?  want to talk about it at all?
* cprov leaves for lunch, PQM is damm slowishhhhhhhhhh.
* xester good morning
<salgado> BjornT, I changed SQLObjectEditView in the same way I did to GeneralFormView. would you review it for me?
<BjornT> salgado: sure
<SteveA> jamesh: does your import script convert default assignees to package bug contacts?
<salgado> BjornT, mailed it to you
<jamesh> SteveA: no.  I have a separate script for that
<jamesh> which needs some small tweaks for InitialBugContacts
<SteveA> what is the name of this script?
<jamesh> it isn't in the launchpad tree at the moment
<SteveA> i need a name for BugzillaImportProcess
<jamesh> let me find it
<jamesh> migrate-bugzilla-maintainers.py
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> I have a highlight in here?
<SteveA> bradb_: where's the status changes branch up to?
<bradb_> SteveA: #3 in pqm's queue
<SteveA> bradb: please update https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugzillaImportProcess when it lands
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<jamesh> SteveA: I've got a second round of ErrorReportManagement changes in the review queue.  The main bits are: remove /errors/* pages, put day-of-month in oops ids, better handling of non-ascii data and the port of kiko's log analysis script
<SteveA> jamesh: can we talk about the log analysis?
<jamesh> sure
<SteveA> i'm interested in NotFound errors where the Referer's host is one of the ones we care about
<SteveA> to start with, that includes launchpad hosts, shipit, wiki stuff...
<SteveA> anything with ubuntu.com or launchpad.net in the host name, i guess
<SteveA> these indicate a bad link that we can fix
<SteveA> i'm also interested in NotFound errors that aren't by robots
<jamesh> should be pretty easy to get some regexps to detect search engine bots
<jamesh> I suppose this could be presented in a report as "all NotFounds caused by bots", "all by humans", "some of each"
<SteveA> 800 error reports for 2005-12-21
<SteveA> some of each?
<jamesh> the first and third cases usually indicating that we've changed links, the second usually being humans pruning URLs
<jamesh> some NotFound errors caused by bots, some by humans
<salgado> lunch
<SteveA> Exception-Value: Unknown SQL builtin type: <class 'canonical.launchpad.database.milestone.Milestone'> for <Milestone at 0x2ab815cc10>
<SteveA> this is a malone bug
<SteveA> from the advanced search page
<SteveA> chinstrap:/srv/gangotri-logs/2005-12-21/72434.A369
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cnews/+bugs
<SteveA> interestingly, that causes a system error
<carlos> SteveA, about the suggestions thing... I'm changing most of the methods to use SQL queries, but I need some changes I did as part of the cleanup to implement PoMsgSetPage
<cprov> more than that, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cnews also crashes
<carlos> SteveA, so I'm going to add the changes for the suggestion part to the PoMsgSetPage branch
<carlos> SteveA, the main thing is that with our current code, there are some situations when you don't have an IPOMsgSet and that's why Mark created the methods inside IPOTMsgSet
<SteveA> but they are not used, as far as i can see
<carlos> I added a DummyPOMsgSet object like the DummyPOFile that will let us to assume that we always have such object
<carlos> SteveA, they are used
<carlos> SteveA, the IPOMsgSet calls the IPOTMsgSet
<carlos> methods
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> so
<SteveA> why?
<SteveA> why have something exist just so it is called by something else?
<carlos> well there are some of those methods that are also called from another part of the code... but I cannot give you a rationale as I didn't write that code
<SteveA> i grepped the code for the methods i mentioned in that bug report
<SteveA> and i cannot find them called
<SteveA> that is why i talked about removing those methods from IPOTMsgSet
<SteveA> and making them occur only in IPOMsgSet
<carlos> that's what I'm doing, but for all the methods not just the ones that are called only from IPOMsgSet
<carlos> so they are methods of the context they use
<SteveA> okay, i think
* bradb heads off to catch a flight, back in about 6-8 hours
<SteveA> i don't really understand.  so long as you're making the code use SelectResults, make specific SQL queries, and only use shortlist() to listify things rather than list() or list comprehensions,
<SteveA> then that sounds like good stuff
<carlos> SteveA, well, the idea is to do SQL queries and nothing else
<carlos> there are many python code that can be moved back to the DB
<cprov> SteveA: where are the production error reports in chinstrap ?
<carlos> so no more lists or sorting using python or getting a bunch of records to filter them out using python
<SteveA> cprov: /srv/gangotri-logs
<SteveA> carlos: sounds good
<cprov> SteveA: thx
<SteveA> carlos: it may be good to do this one step at a time, rather than all at once as a very big change
<SteveA> such a change is harder to review
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok I will try to extract the needed bits from PoMsgSetPage branch and add them to this new branch
<carlos> SteveA, ok?
<SteveA> that will help reviewers
<SteveA> so, please do so
<SteveA> but also, consider breaking the refactoring into sql queries into smaller chunks
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=BjornT]  Malone bug status changes. See (r2935: Brad Bollenbach)
<carlos> SteveA, dude... IPOMsgSet.getCurrentSubmissions is the same as IPOMsgSet.publishedSubmission
<SteveA> wow
<carlos> but using a lot of python code
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> stub: staging seems rather dead
* carlos goes out for a while, will be back later
<reed> hi there
<reed> can somebody point me to a description of what Launchpad is and wether it is free (as in freedom) software?
<reed> uhm, never mind, it seems that the wiki answers the first question :)
<SteveA> launchpad isn't free software
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=spiv]  fix bug 2676, work around python's unfolding of email headers, to make gpg signatures verify properly. (r2936: Bjorn Tillenius)
<SteveA> it's like google or freshmeat: a free service but not free software
<reed> SteveA: do you know if there are plans to release it as a free sw package?
<reed> or also, would that make sense technically or is launchpad just too Ubuntu specific?
<SteveA> there are no concrete plans
<SteveA> mark shuttleworth has said that he wants it to be free software at some point in the future
<reed> SteveA: thank you
<cprov> night guys 
* xester good night
<Hieronymus> https://launchpad.net/malone/assigned?name=motuscience points to my own assigned bugs. The page was linked to from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ghemical/+bugs
#launchpad 2005-12-28
<lifeless> spiv: reviews for you please
<lifeless> spiv: they are sqlobeject which I know you know
<spiv> lifeless: Ok.
<lifeless> thanks!
<lifeless> spiv: reviewed your branch
<spiv> Thanks
<lifeless> I admire your time travel machine
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> mpt: hey
<lifeless> mpt: back in .nz ?
<lifeless> mpt: so the branch I was asking about is still listed in 'baz' format. You need to convert its entry in pending reviews
<mpt> lifeless, I realize that, which is why I was asking if pqm was off chinstrap yet
<mpt> I suppose I could convert just that branch and not my others
<lifeless> mpt: yes, pqm is off chinstrap
<mpt> okie
<mpt> and yes, I'm back in NZ, and partly recovered from jetlag
* stub yawns
<mpt> hi salgado 
<lifeless> morning stub 
<salgado> yo mpt
<salgado> hi lifeless 
<salgado> lifeless: I replied to your email a few minutes ago
<lifeless> thanks
<mpt> mpt@chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/mpt $ /home/warthogs/source/bzr.integration/bzr baz-import ./launchpad/2005-09-menus ../mpt\@canonical.com/launchpad--menus--0509 ../rocketfuel
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: pybaz.errors.NamespaceError: invalid archive name: ../mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--menus--0509
<mpt>   at /home/pqm/source/pybaz/pybaz/_builtin.py line 744
<mpt>   in __init__
<lifeless> mpt: no ../
<lifeless> mpt: baz archive names are not paths per se
<lifeless> except when they are
<lifeless> and they're not here :[
<mpt> lifeless, I get the same error removing either or both of the ../s
* mpt clearly needs more sleep
<jamesh> mpt: you probably want "bzr baz-import-branch ../launchpad/2005-09-menus mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--menus--0509 ../rocketfuel"
<jamesh> to import a single branch
<mpt> oh, I got it now I think
<mpt> hmm, no
<jamesh> actually, remove that first "../" bit
<mpt> well done jamesh :-)
<mpt> I missed the -branch bit
<salgado> lifeless: would you like to talk about that refactoring now?
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools.baz_import.NotPreviousImport: /home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2005-09-menus is not the location of a previous import.
<stub> arn't you on holidays yet salgado?
<salgado> stub: not yet. it starts on the 26th
* stub thought 22nd
<salgado> hmmm. maybe the note I added to the PendingReviews is wrong?
<stub> no - I just can't read
<jamesh> stub: if you've got a bit of time, could you do a quick review on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/jamesh/launchpad/ErrorReportManagement/full-diff?
<stub> or am confused
<stub> Sure
<jamesh> it's mostly deletes :)
<stub> If ErrorData.count was a property, you could have used the new sort() form avoiding a lambda. But I wouldn't bother changing it.
<lifeless> salgado: in 5 minutes if thats ok
<lifeless> mpt: is it a new dir, an empty dir, or something else ?
<lifeless> jblack: daf: LaunchpadHackingFAQ - can one of you update the bazaar instructions there to bzr ?
<lifeless> (but let me finish my stuff first !)
<stub> jamesh: It will need a command line argument limiting the number of days in the past the report is generated for. I can imagine we will acumulate months or years worth of exceptions on chinstrap for histerical reasons, but we really are only interested in reporting on the last week.
<stub> jamesh: Otherwise r=stub
<jamesh> stub: you pass the yyyy-mm-dd directories as arguments to the script
<jamesh> stub: so if I only pass the last week of dates, it will generate a report on the last week's errors
<jamesh> 2005-12-* will give a december report
<lifeless> salgado: ok
<stub> We can't really cron that
<jamesh> that's a point.
<jamesh> I think the reports have been done manually up til now
<salgado> lifeless: after all the changes I've done, what we have left are DistributionMirrorEditView.doSchemaValidation() and DistributionMirrorAddView.doSchemaValidation() which are exactly the same code
<salgado> but one is in distribution.py and the other is in distributionmirror.py
<lifeless> but both are DistributionMirror*.doSchemaValidation
<salgado> because the contexts of each view are not the same --one is a DistributionMirror and the other is a Distribution
<lifeless> why are not both forms in distributionmirror.py ?
<salgado> I usually place all views that share the same context in the same file
<lifeless> I can tell you what my instinct says to do here
<lifeless> but I suspect we need stevea to weigh in
<lifeless> they are both called 'Di..Mirror?View'
<lifeless> so I would expect both to have a DistributionMirror as a context. the Add would get a NullDistributionMirror which it would only use to grab the Distribution object from, the other would have a real DistributionMirror
<lifeless> I think that Mark did something like that for new objects
<lifeless> create-on-the-fly.
<salgado> hmmm. I never heard of it
<lifeless> but if we dont have that facility handy, then I would still put them both in distributionmirror.py
<lifeless> and the schema validation does not look at context, so its fine.
<lifeless> if however that goes against current layout requirements (it may)
<lifeless> then I would extract the schema validation logic to a new object - a 'schema'
<lifeless> and in both forms call 'DistributionMirrorSchema.validate(form_fields)'
<lifeless> in doSchemaValidation
<lifeless> BjornT: around? does z3 have something like this built-in ?
<salgado> that could even live in interfaces/distributionmirror.py, I guess
<lifeless> could do. I don't know the z3 idioms well enough to really comment there.
<salgado> or maybe interfaces/validators.py. 
<salgado> yes, that seems to be the right place
<lifeless> that sounds more like it to me
<salgado> I can even move it there and keep the two view classes into different files, in case I'm right and we should actually place views that share the same context in the same file
<salgado> maybe spiv can help us here?
<lifeless> spiv: ^^
<stub> There is a schema validation example in lib/zope/schema/README
<stub> .txt
<stub> Stuff under interface is just interface, and schemas are extensions of interfaces. Interface validation (IFoo.providedBy(obj) ) doesn't do enough
* stub wonders wtf they want to validate the object's __dict__ rather than the object, which screws properties
<salgado> eh?
<stub> Ignore all that - the README.txt is broken and science fiction (at least in our Z3 release)
<stub> Oh... lifeless was using 'schema' in a different sense, which is naughty because it is a loaded term in Z3 development
<lifeless> stub: sorry
<salgado> lifeless: what about https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8YXEAN.html in interfaces/validation.py?
<lifeless> for now, yes
<lifeless> it can land like that,but I really want to get stevea to eyeball the approach
<salgado> I don't plan to land it now, so I can talk to steve this morning
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> personally I'd have done a class
<lifeless> with a validate method
<lifeless> but thats because I am allergic to context-free-contextual-methods
<spiv> lifeless, salgado: Hmm, what can I do for you?
<salgado> spiv: first question: should we always try to keep view classes that share the same context in the same file or this is not important?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: more ErrorReportManagement updates, r=stub (r2937: James Henstridge)
<spiv> Well, the important thing is that it should be easy to find code.
<spiv> Grouping view classes by context object is a good way to do that, but I'm not sure that it's an absolute rule.
<spiv> What's the alternative you're thinking of?
<salgado> spiv: the view name. for instance, I have DistributionMirrorAddView and DistributionMirrorEditView
<salgado> they don't have the same context --one has a Distribution as context while the other has a DistributionMirror
<spiv> The existing convention for FooAddView is that they are kept in browser/foo.py
<spiv> E.g. BugAttachmentAddView's context is a Bug, but it's in bugattachment.py
<spiv> Which is where I first thought to look, without really thinking about it very hard :)
<lifeless> ahha!
<lifeless> my instinct was right :)
<spiv> So I think both DistributionMirrorAddView and DistributionMirrorEditView would belong in browser/distributionmirror.py
<salgado> spiv: the same is valid for the zcml of the page that uses the view? (in our case the zcml for the page that uses FooBarAddView would be in bar.zcml although the context is a Foo)
<spiv> salgado: The existing convention for zcml is a bit different, it seems.
<spiv> So e.g. BugAttachmentAddView is in bug.zcml, not bugattachment.zcml.  The ZCML seems to be strictly grouped by context object.
<spiv> I'm not sure if this was a conscious decision or not, but I'd be consistent with what we have, and talk to Steve and/or mail the list if you think it's worth changing the groupings of things in browser/ and zcml/ to be consistent.
<salgado> I don't think it's worth changing, but I'll talk to Steve and try to get this formalized somewhere. I think this is something important to have
<lifeless> agreed
<salgado> anyway, for now, I agree with you, we should be consistent with what we have
* salgado needs to sleep now. see you guys in a while
<spiv> salgado-zzz: FWIW, I agree, I think it's fine as-is too.  It would be good to have this formalised, possibly in the README.txts in the relevant directories.
<Wolever> Would this be the right place to come for help with Launchpad problems?
<mdke> yes
<Wolever> Allright, well, I had an account with the old Ubu ShipIt, then they switched over to Launchpad and my account did not work anymore.  I just tried to create a new account (with the same e-mail address) and I still can't login (if I click the forgot password link, it tells me that my account details have not been found)
<stub> Wolever: What email address did you try to register on Launchpad with?
<Wolever> wolever@ftml.net
<stub> Wolever: No record of that in the system. I suspect you didn't successfully complete the registration form or something got lost in transmission.
<Wolever> stub: Hrm, stange.  I'll try registering again and see if that fixes anything.
<stub> There are several other @ftml.net addresses in there, but none resemble yours
<Wolever> Ah, ok...
<Wolever> This is looking better... The first time I registered it didn't log me in afterwards =\
<Wolever> Horra! It works
<Wolever> Thanks for the help.
<Wolever> http://www.bitpress.com/atari/prog.mov
<Wolever> err
<Wolever> wrong window =\
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Update pgrestore.py to restore PostgreSQL 7.4 dumps under PostgreSQL 8.0 (r2938)
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hello jamesh 
<SteveA> i just replied to your review of mpt's capitalization branch
<SteveA> i want to keep all source code files in launchpad in ascii
<SteveA> that should be part of the coding standards
<jamesh> SteveA: how about page tests?
<jamesh> some of his changes were to switch from straight to curly quotes in the page test output
<jamesh> I'm not sure how you'd handle that differently though
<SteveA> these cause some problems
<SteveA> comparing non-ascii in the pagetest output has caused problems for kiko before
<lifeless> SteveA: what prevents us using utf8? (I presume that ascii is a means to an end not an end itself)
<SteveA> i think we ended up doing   output = http(....) ; '\{curlyquote} blah blach {curlyquote}' in output; True
<SteveA> lifeless: if we start using utf-8 in source files, then we get various problems.  characters start appearing in source files that aren't what they appear to be at first glance.
<SteveA> such as quotes that aren't the quote character
<SteveA> output of things like diffs that pass through various systems gets mangled
<SteveA> it's not like this is a new thing.  the coding standard for launchpad has always been ascii-only source files.
<lifeless> I was just curious
<SteveA> if we want to change this, we should do so in a well-considered way, and not just because mpt wants it for curly quotes
<SteveA> or scott wants it for the copyright-c-circle symbol
<lifeless> as, AFAIK, our entire toolchain these days is utf8 safe
<SteveA> i remain sceptical, but i'd like to be proved wrong.
<lifeless> I don't particularly care myself ;).
<SteveA> but, even so, my point about having characters that don't look as they appear to be stands
<SteveA> once i redid some tests that daniel had written
<lifeless> if we have time at some point, get can look into testing the toolchain we care about
<SteveA> they were testing that something took appropriate unicode input and did the right thing with it
<SteveA> these tests were in utf-8 encoded source files
<SteveA> using, in the source file, various different unicode features such as combining diacritics
<lifeless> do you want an ascii lint enforced on commit to pqm ?
<SteveA> so that when reading the tests, even in a utf-8 capable editor, it wasn't clear what the input was
<SteveA> nor how to maintain it, unless you're a utf-editor-jockey
<SteveA> i don't think we need an ascii lint.  having it in the coding standards is enough
<SteveA> and there may be exceptional cases were we want to use it
<SteveA> an example would be a module written externally that we want in the 'contrib' package
<lifeless> I think its the sort of thing that people forget
<lifeless> and doing what we have done before, with a list of exceptions, and a check, would provide a small safety net with documentation.
<SteveA> do you think ascii lint would be a good thing?
<lifeless> yes. It lowers the things people can get wrong by mistake.
<SteveA> then sure, go ahead
<lifeless> I'll open a bug
<lifeless> I think its a low-priority thing
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> bug 6065
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6065: non-ascii files should be checked for before pqm commits In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6065
* xester good morning
<jamesh> spiv: ping?
<spiv> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> spiv: was the selectOne() usage really that weird?  It seemed pretty natural to me
<spiv> jamesh: Well, it seemed weird to me.  :)  But, I'm not sure it really is that weird.
<spiv> jamesh: Which is why I suggested asking a few other people and seeing what they think.
<spiv> I'm happy to readjust my brain if it makes sense to other people.
<stub> I believe Unicode aware editors are free to change the normalization if they feel like it, which will break tests doing byte comparisons.
<stub> Bug 5156
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5156: baz-import fails with AttributeError In: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5156
<stub> lifeless: If baz-import bzr or bzrtools?
<jamesh> bzrtools, iirc
<stub> Bah - no bzrtools product in Launchpad anyway
<jamesh> create one then :)
<stub> Probably better in bzr anyway - most likely it is a bzr version thing. Just thinking of reasons it might now have been triaged for three weeks (I could, but that would be rude).
<jamesh> stub: what's your opinion on using selectOne() with a query that would return multiple results but you've used limit=1?
<stub> Fine
<stub> Actually I'll qualify that. Fine if you have used an ORDER BY clause guaranteeing what result will be retrieved. Or tests will blow up.
<jamesh> sure.
<SteveA> i think that a limit of 1 or no limit is all that makes sense
<SteveA> the case where there's a limit of 1 and an orderby clause is really saying selectFirst
<SteveA> so maybe it is confusing to use selectOne for this
<SteveA> selectFirst would have a limit of 1 hardcoded, and would require an orderby
<SteveA> and selectOne can remain simpler
* SteveA wonders what stub and jamesh and spiv think
* stub shrugs
<stub> I don't see much gain having selectFirst around - may be more precise, but adds another method to remember when to use.
<SteveA> i'm reading spiv's original code review of jamesh's changes.  spiv said that it took him a while to see what was going on with using selectOne to get the first result.
<stub> selectOne we introduced because select(...)[0]  was a common idiom and hid bugs
<SteveA> i think selectOne's specific semantics should be for cases where the application says there should only ever be one or zero results
<SteveA> selecting the first only doesn't fall into this usecase, except in one edge-case
<stub> which is exactly what is happening when you have LIMIT 1 in your query, which is a common idiom
<stub> (eg. "SELECT foo FROM bar ORDER BY foo LIMIT 1" is a common way of retreieving the smallest foo)
<SteveA> i think application code reads more clearly using selectFirst than selectOne with a limit.
<SteveA> i'm interested to hear other opinions.
<stub> I'm -0 anyway. Not particularly fussed
<SteveA> i guess selectOneOnly is what i mean
<SteveA> daf: hello, around?
<jamesh> SteveA: the cases I used selectOne with limit were cases of "get the smallest" or "get the newest" or similar
<jamesh> (well, the code was already doing that
<stub> I think selectFirst would be correct, which simply does assert orderBy is not None and  returns selectOne (limit=1)  if you want something like this.
<jamesh> spiv: does selectFirst() with stub's semantics sound good?
<jamesh> I agree that the only values of limit that make sense for a select-with-single-result function are None and 1
<SteveA> i'd expect selectOne to have the options of limit=2 or limit=1, but no others.
<SteveA> because, if you get 2, then it's an error
<jamesh> limit 2?
<jamesh> ah.
<SteveA> so, rather than putting 'limit' into selectOne
<stub> Hmm... that actually could be a good optimization on the PostgreSQL end...
<SteveA> the semantic is "error_on_multiple_results=True" as the default we're using
<SteveA> i'm surprised we're not using limit=2 already for selectOne
<SteveA> so, i suppose my concern is this:
<SteveA> right now, we use selectOne in a way where we expect it to give an error if we get 2 or more results
<stub> (or maybe not - it is a rare case where PostgreSQL doesn't already know only one result will be returned due to UNIQUE indexes)
<stub> (but it wouldn't hurt)
<SteveA> and passing in limit=1 is changing that "error on multiple results" behaviour by telling postgres to only sent a maximum of one result
<SteveA> i feel uncomfortable about that because it is mixing up the layers
<SteveA> although it does get the job done
<SteveA> and that unfomfortableness is what led me to suggest selectFirst
<SteveA> which would never give that "more than one result" error
<stub> It is all perfectly clear if you look at it from the SQL end ;)
<daf> SteveA: hi
<jamesh> so, selectFirst() then?
<SteveA> daf: want to do more rosetta bug stuff on voip today?
<SteveA> jamesh: i'd like to get spiv's opinion, as he originally brought it up
<daf> SteveA: I do want to, but I've left my headset in Cambridge
<SteveA> darn.  we can use irc in any case
<SteveA> or even one-way skype ;-)
<daf> :)
<daf> I'm going to grab some breakfast quickly
<daf> how about now + 15?
<stub> I've got a failure in xx-shipit-login.txt. Looks like login is succeeding, but the Z3 principals are not being changed causing launchbag.user to still be None
<stub> Hmm... probably my fault
* stub steps through further
<SteveA> daf: ok
<stub> What listens for CookieAuthLoggedInEvent ?
<stub> found it
<daf> SteveA: ready when you are
<daf> jordi: hi, are you around?
<stub> SteveA: What should be handling CookieAuthPrincipalIdentifiedEvent?
<jordi> daf: pong
<daf> jordi: hi, I've just assigned a bug to you about iso-codes for breezy being unavailable in Rosetta
<SteveA> stub: can't remember.  i'd need to look through the code...
<daf> jordi: I'm hoping you'll know what to do with it
<jordi> let me have a look
<daf> I think we should encourage people to use the support tracker for this stuff, but I'm not sure how to do that
<jordi> daf: but that's probably carlos' court
<stub> A CookieAuthPrincipalIdentifiedEvent is being published, and seems to be handled by authentication.py's handle method. This method happily ignores event.principal, tries to autheticate, and fails. 
<stub> I suspect there is another handler that should be being invoked
<jamesh> stub: staging.ubuntu.com is giving a Bad Gateway error.  Is that a known problem?
<stub> jamesh: As I mentioned in the meeting yesterday, expect staging to be down for the next few days. Postgres7.4-8 migration stuff
<jamesh> okay
<spiv> jamesh: Sorry, I was at dinner.
<spiv> jamesh: Yes, selectFirst sounds good to me.
<SteveA> stub: what is emiting the event?
<SteveA> stub: can we not have a nice page saying "staging is down because..." ?
<stub> SteveA: I havn't even got the rt job for that done on production and you want it on staging?
<SteveA> i want the moon on a string
<stub> ShipitLoginView is a subclass of LoginOrRegister. LoginOrRegister.process_form is not logging in, causing this for fail. 
<stub> It happily authenticates the user, and calls logInPerson() in login.py, giving a valid principal
<SteveA> when we have a request where we have a cookie login form
<SteveA> when we have a request where we have the cookie login form POST, rather
<SteveA> then we have what is initially an anonymous request
<SteveA> it is handled by the view, which interprets the form, checks the details, and sets session data
<SteveA> from that point on, we also want the user to be logged in
<stub> Yup. All that is working.
<stub> But they arn't logged in
<SteveA> so, that's when the CAPIEvent is sent
<SteveA> i think that's meant to log them in... the handler for that
<stub> It isn't senting a PrincipalIdentified event, it is sending a CookieAuthLoggedInEvent
<stub> Which is handled by authentication.py's handle() function
<SteveA> but just in shipit?
<stub> The page test that is failing is a shipit one
<stub> xx-shipit-login.txt
<stub> But logInPerson() always sends a CookkieAuthLoggedInEvent
<stub> Which is odd, because logInPerson has been passed a principal to log in, but doesn't propogate it making me think that the wrong event is being published?
<stub> I see... then the authenticate method is invokved, basic auth fails, falls through to cookie auth, which first tries to pull the auth data out of the session that we just shoved in there.
<stub> Which is where my code changes might start causing problems
<SteveA> aha
<stub> Looks like a bug in the new session machinery
* stub tries to write a test case to reproduce the loss of stickyness
<stub> If you construct your session data storage area, set stuff, and then construct it again in the same request you won't see your changes.
<stub> Ahh... but maybe only when you don't have a session cookie set.
<SteveA> it would be nice to somewhere somehow detect refusal of the session cookie
<SteveA> so we can say "screw you hippie" 
<SteveA> and later on, offer basic auth instead
<daf> mpt: yo
<SteveA> BjornT: hi
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2497
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> can we do better at stripping GPG stuff?
<daf> the "This is an OpenPGP/MIME..." thing gets in the way of reading the bug description
<SteveA> there's also the signature .asc
<SteveA> which isn't all that important
<BjornT> yes we can. 
<BjornT> the "This is an OpenPGP/MIME" stuff shouldn't appear in new comments
<SteveA> cool
<BjornT> the signature.asc is easy to get rid off. currently IMessage.contents include all the message's parts, when it should only include text/plain parts
<BjornT> i'm not sure if we have a use case for the current IMessage.contents, but we could add an IMessage.text_contents, that would contain only the text parts of the message.
<SteveA> sounds good
<BjornT> that should get rid of most GPG stuff. inline signatures will still appear in comments, though. we could get rid of those as well, but it's a little bit trickier.
<BjornT> there should be a bug open for this
<BjornT> bug 2653, i'll see if i will have time to fix it today
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2653: Strip signature.asc attachments from e-mailed comments and bug reports In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Bjrn Tillenius, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2653
<SteveA> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2934
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> i just assigned it to stub
<SteveA> but, the original email from stub attempted to set him as the assignee
<SteveA> so, maybe there's a bug somewhere/
<SteveA> ?
<BjornT> sort of. the 'assignee' command is a part of the 'affects' command, and have to appear right after it. this will be fixed in the next rollout, though.
<matsubara> good morning!
<matsubara> mpt: Hey ho! how was your trip?
<daf> lifeless: perhaps the baz stuff in the hacking faq should go to a saeparate page
<daf> and be converted to bzr stuff
<daf> hmm: https://launchpad.net/products/husna
<mpt> matsubara, tiring
<matsubara> mpt: You forgot/left over one of your packs here. A green one.
<matsubara> mpt: and 2 white blankets
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<salgado> lifeless, have you seen the whole diff of the mirror-management branch?
* daf notes that https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug has floated to the top of Epiphany's frequently-used URLs list
<SteveA> salgado: yes, although having lunch somewhat
<SteveA> mpt: i've been talking with daf about improving certain rosetta UI
<mpt> matsubara, I left behind the green bag deliberately, because the vicious So Carlos footpaths broke one of its wheels
<mpt> matsubara, I left behind the sheets deliberately too -- they're no use to me
<mpt> SteveA, which?
* mpt really should be asleep
<SteveA> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/FindProgramsToTranslate
<SteveA> although, the launchpad entry needs updating in that spec
<SteveA> this will make things more focused, and also remove a bunch of timeout errors
<jblack> lifleess: sure
<jblack> lifeless: i'll d that with the rocketful stuff I want to finish today
* daf wonders what "vinculate" means
<daf> it sounds like a perfectly plausible word
<daf> but I think it may be cromulent
<daf> (https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5251)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5251: Bugs not vinculated In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5251
<mpt> I noticed that earlier
<SteveA> google matches 609 vincluateds
<daf> aha, I think it means "to link" in Spanish
<mpt> SteveA, I like the focus on workflow, but probably it could do with some simplification
<mpt> Most importantly, I doubt that translators are going to start by going from launchpad.net/ to launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<daf> mm, that bit is a bit dodgy
<daf> but Ubuntu is a pretty big link on the front page
<daf> s/big/prominent/
<mpt> At least if I was wanting to translate, I would click the link that says "Translations"
<daf> true
<SteveA> i think many people want to translate a particular favourite program
<mpt> especially if I didn't realize that Launchpad hosted distributions other than Ubuntu
<mpt> so I didn't realize I *could* even go into the Ubuntu context, let alone that it was a good idea to do so
<daf> the "Translateble APplications" table: the "application" column seems redundant
<daf> (https://launchpad.net/rosetta)
<mpt> yes
<mpt> they're url-names
<daf> source package names, perhaps?
<daf> or bianries
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=Bjornt]  fixing bug # 6040, bug # 4810, bug # 3530 and bug # 3531. Fixing minor on buildd infrastructure (bad zipped tempfile name), Soyuz/Buildd UI improvements (build state selector, common templates and widgets, etc). (r2939: Celso Providelo)
<salgado> SteveA, on of lifeless' emails for the review of my mirror-management branch asks for your thoughts. have you seen that email?
<salgado> SteveA, Subject: Re: Urgent review request attn: stevea
<SteveA> i have it flagged, but not properly read
<salgado> another thing I'd like to talk to you is about defining a policy for where we should place view classes
* cprov cprov-away
<salgado> I thought we should always keep view classes that share the same context in the same file, but this is not always true
<salgado> for instance, things like BugAttachmentAddView are defined in bugattachment.py, although it's context is a Bug
<salgado> on the other hand, the zcml for the page that uses BugAttachmentAddView is in bug.zcml
<salgado> SteveA, do you think it's worth having a policy for this, and have it formalized on the wiki?
<SteveA> salgado: i'm working with daf on bug triage at the moment.  i'd like to talk about this with you later, when i can give my attention to it
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<jblack> stevea: ping
<SteveA> hello jblack 
<jblack> Mind if I bother you privately for a moment?
<SteveA> daf: can i take 5 for a chat with jblack?
<daf> certainly
<bradb> SteveA: Can you add me to your queue too please? :) Questions about Bugzilla => Malone transition and implementing keywords.
<SteveA> bradb: can we talk later on, after daf has finished work?
<bradb> SteveA: Sure. What time is that, UTC?
<SteveA> it's 2 UTC now
<SteveA> daf: how much longer are you working today?
<daf> good question
<daf> still another 3 hours or so, I think
<daf> so perhaps you should talk to Brad now
* bradb is happy to do whatever works better for SteveA/daf
<SteveA> brad should be around for a while i think
<bradb> A long while, yes.
<SteveA> so let's continue looking through rosetta bugs
<SteveA> and i'll talk with brad later on
<daf> depends if it's blocking you or not
<daf> ok
<bradb> sounds good. /me fades into the background
<SteveA> bradb: want to chat now?  daf's taking a food break
<bradb> SteveA: Sure.
<SteveA> daf?
<daf> Steve
<SteveA> how's your lunch going?
<daf> it's finished
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> more bugs?
<daf> yep
<sivang> daf: lunch now ? :)
* sivang thinks it more of a dinner time
<daf> a late lunch
<daf> definitely too early for dinner
<sivang> daf: probably :-D
<sivang> jblack: around?
<sivang> btw, who of the lp folks are also off between 25-1jan ?
<daf> almost all of us, I think
<salgado> SteveA, do you have some time to talk about that issue now?
<SteveA> salgado: i'm still working with daf
<SteveA> can i answer the basic question, and we can have the discussion later?
<salgado> sure
<SteveA> what is the basic question?
<salgado> SteveA, if a view class is defined in browser/foo.py, then a page that uses that view should be declared in zcml/foo.zcml. do we have a policy like this or something similar?
<SteveA> the overall policy is that we put things where someone familiar with the launchpad codebase would expect to find them
<SteveA> now, there's an interesting case for adding things
<SteveA> because the context for a view that adds things is something else
<SteveA> such views to do with adding things should be grouped with the things being added, in general.
<salgado> sometimes I find it confusing when looking for one of the add views in the thing's zcml file
<salgado> because right now, these views are in the context's zcml file
<salgado> and when I'm trying to find the view that's used in a given page, I first grep for the page name inside zcml/*, get the filenames that match and then look into that filename inside browser/
<salgado> but when it's an add view, I won't find it there
<salgado> anyway, this is no big deal. I can live with it as it is, easily
<SteveA> salgado: add it as a launchpad hackers' FAQ, without an answer
<SteveA> or with "steve should answer this!"
<salgado> SteveA, what I really want is your input on that email lifeless sent. I need to land that mirror-management branch before I leave. so, I'd appreciate if you could reply to that today
* salgado adds that question to the FAQ
<SteveA> salgado: in the email, i don't really know what is being asked
<SteveA> we don't need to pay a lot of attention to handling form submissions that haven't come from the application
<SteveA> or have come from an older version of an application
<SteveA> so long as they won't do damaging things
<salgado> that won't do any damage if the form comes from an older version of the app
<salgado> neither if it doesn't come from the app at all
<SteveA> then, there is no problem.  the form handler must be polite for any data it receives from the current form
<SteveA> but it can give an AssertionError or something if it receives data not from the app
* bradb & # lunch
<sivang> daf: have you updated the official languages in .il for rosetta ? Is that what you were pinging me about?
<daf> er, did I ping you?
<daf> I can't remember
<sivang> daf: yeah, you pinged me 2 days ago IIRC
<sivang> daf: there was a guy "nakee" opening a bug report about official langs in rosetta for .il
<daf> that was probably it
<daf> he said "aramic" -- do you think he meant "arabic" or "aramaic"?
<sivang> he was talking about aramic
<sivang> no idea why he mentioned it
<sivang> it's an ancient language that's not spoken anymore
<sivang> he also said english is an official language, while I belive it's not - as per my comment and wikipedia links on the bug report
<sivang> so it's only arabic and hebrew
<daf> well, he said "Yes acording to dry law Israel gave up english as a formal language."
<LarstiQ> "dry law"?
<daf> but at any rate, I don't think any English spoken in Israel would be sufficiently different to merit its own code
<daf> I was wondering if perhaps "aramic" is a typo
<daf> for "arabic"
<daf> in English, there's no such word "aramic", only "aramaic"
<LarstiQ> possibly, I think it is rather aramaic though
<LarstiQ> daf: I would have translated it to aramic myself too, before you mentioned aramaic
<daf> Wikipedia says Aramaic is still spoken in Israel
<Seveas> sorry for ubugtu's flooding - testing a new version of the Malone plugin and something is wrong :)
<LarstiQ> heh
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=Bjornt]  fixing bug # 6040, bug # 4810, bug # 3530 and bug # 3531. Fixing minor on buildd infrastructure (bad zipped tempfile name), Soyuz/Buildd UI improvements (build state selector, common templates and widgets, etc). (r2940)
<LarstiQ> Seveas: ah, working again?
<Seveas> testing now (the error was during starting/exiting, which is really annoying)
<Seveas> ok, now it's working again, with shiny new code I'm no longer embarrased of :)
<LarstiQ> heh
<Seveas> the old plugin was a collection of dirty hacks
<Seveas> the new one is nice, less hackish code
<matsubara> Seveas: is dilys code available?
<Seveas> I don't run dilys 
<Seveas> but I guess that even when it's available it's of little use since it's quite tied into launchpad, which is not yet open source
<matsubara> Seveas: you run ubugtu, right?
<Seveas> yes
<matsubara> I see, and i think daf runs dilys. I got confused. So, Is ubugtu code available?
<Seveas> not yet
<Seveas> but Ubugtu is a supybot, so it's only my plugin that is not yet available.
<Seveas> It wil be when I finish the debbugs part
<matsubara> Seveas: interesting. I'll sure take a look at it when you release. :)
<Seveas> ping me again in a few hours, it should be done by then :)
<matsubara> Seveas: I'll probably not be here. But we'll look for it after the holidays.
<Seveas> happy holidays :)
<Seveas> partial results
<Seveas> debian bug 300123
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 300123: "alt-. gives wrong signal to zsh" Package: xterm, Version: 4.3.0.dfsg.1-8;, Severity: important, Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force  http://bugs.debian.org/300123
<Seveas> so that already works, about 30 minutes max until completion :)
<bradb> Using browser:generalform, the IBugTask.product field, and its SinglePopupWidget, the field is always blank when the form gets rendered. Any ideas?
<bradb> Ah, I think I know why. GFV uses setUpWidgets and not setUpEditWidgets
<Seveas> matsubara, http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> join #supybot
<Seveas> ehm right, that should be with an /
<bradb> Using setUpEditWidgets seems to fix this problem, w00t.
<matsubara> Seveas: thanks, will take a close look later. 
<matsubara> To all you launchpadders a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! See you all on the next year. Take care.
<Seveas> !config channel Plugins.Bugtracker.snarfTarget malone
<Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Update tsearch2 dictionaries when migrating a database from PostgreSQL 7.4 (r2942: Stuart Bishop)
#launchpad 2005-12-29
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3436 (no sensible error message when adding a spec which has already been added). r=salgado (r2943: Diogo Matsubara, Guilherme Salgado)
<schlomo> Hi
<schlomo> can you read this 3 rows
<schlomo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6100
<schlomo> does the goal of launchpad.net ?
<mdke> schlomo, i don't understand your question
<schlomo> mdke : to answer to this article
<schlomo> mdke : does launchpad is an answer  for this article ?
<mdke> you mean, will launchpad contain linux documentation?
<schlomo> mdke: yep and wll it be easy for non technical user to find the information
<mdke> maybe one day launchpad will be used as a knowledgebase for documentation
<mdke> but at the moment, it doesn't
<schlomo> mdke  : or launchpad is space to host prject for translation ?
<mdke> schlomo, it contains a distribution management system, bug tracking, translation, support tickets, and other things
<schlomo> ah ok
<lamont>  /build/buildd/bazaar-1.4.2/src/baz/libarch/build-revision.c:195:botched invariant
<lamont>     my_arch != ((void *)0)
<lamont> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(exiting on botched invariant)
* lamont grumbles
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> convert already
<lamont> give me some way to actually sync bzr trees to a central repository for sharing that doesn't barf all over itself, and I'll get around to it next week or s.
<lamont> so.
<lamont> meanwhile, baz shouldn't be crapping
<lifeless> uhm rsync ?
<lifeless> as in bzr push foo:/path
<lifeless> when bzrtools is installed
<lamont> and that's OK with just randomly going back and forth?
<lifeless> I don't know what you mean, so I'll just say yes.
<lamont> when last I tried whatever jbailey and abently(?) recommended, it wouldn't work
<lamont> if I take my current bzr tree, rsync it to $CENTRAL, someone else rsyncs it to their machine, edits, rsyncs back, and I do other edits and rsync, that'll work???
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so lets ignore 'rsync' per se
<lifeless> just work in the terms of 'push' and 'merge' and 'commit'
<lifeless> if you have a tree, and push it to $CENTRAL
<lifeless> then someone pulls it, commits, and pushes back.
<lifeless> you *must* *either* pull, or merge, before you can push there again.
<lifeless> but once you have pulled, or merged & committed, you can push to CENTRAL.
<lamont> ok
<lifeless> if you have done no local commits, you can just pull, then do your stuff and commit & push
<lifeless> if you have done local commits, pull will barf and tell you to use merge.
<lifeless> so you merge, commit, then you can push
<lamont> I think we were running into fun with bzr push sftp://foo...
<lifeless> that will work, modulo the confusion with the url syntax
<lifeless> the sftp rfc drafters are on crack
<lamont> so, for the next question.... given a baz tree, and a non-working baz, how do I import that into bzr \
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> still got a login on chinstrap ?
<lamont> (actually, it tended to strip the leading character after the hostname, and then bitch bitterly)
<lamont> yep
<lifeless> ok, easiest way is to follow the rocketfuel conversion instructions
<lamont> conveniently, that's where at least one of the need-to-convert archives lives.
<lifeless> but obviously you would not be converting rocketfuel
<ball> launchpad confuses the hell out of me.
<ball> I've just joined it and I don't even know what it is :-(
<ball> ...just wanted to order a CD <sigh>
<daf> ball: you want https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ball> daf: thanks.
<ball> Is ubuntu the only thing Launchpad ships?
<ball> That's that ordered anyway, thanks.
<ball> Hello tomatox
<tomatox> hello
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  fix bug 1252, remove unused/untested/broken methods from IBugSet. (r2944: Bjorn Tillenius)
<[AhsaN123`] > help me
<[AhsaN123`] > i didnot get my free cd
<thierry> of ubuntu?
<mdke> [AhsaN123`] , how long ago did you order it?
<[AhsaN123`] > help me
<LarstiQ> [AhsaN123`] : how long ago did you order?
<[AhsaN123`] > 3 month
<LarstiQ> are you sure?
<[AhsaN123`] > yeh
<[AhsaN123`] > i m sure
<LarstiQ> I recall seeing you here before, but not 3 months ago?
<LarstiQ> hmkay
<LarstiQ> [AhsaN123`] : did you get a confirmation email?
<`Wulf`[n] `stein`> kider hay flood??
<Bey0nCe`> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz DarKloRD
<bluejeenz> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz D
<prinzedamN> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz 
<[iTc] 1> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz DarKloRDz
<primAry`brain> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRd
<Autumn-LeaF1688> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloR
<Ayeash-24_2187> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloR
-Autumn-LeaF1688:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-Bey0nCe`:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=1
-[iTc] 1:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-primAry`brain:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-prinzedamN:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-Ayeash-24_2187:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
<s6a1l2> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRd
-s6a1l2:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
<immmi3932> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloR
-immmi3932:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=1
<bashri1598> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKlo
-bashri1598:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=
<Autumn-LeaF1688> 
<Ayeash-24_2187> 
<Bey0nCe`> 
<[iTc] 1> 
<prinzedamN> 
<Dash--> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRd
-Dash--:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
<|\|ut> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz DarKloRDz
-|\|ut:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
<primAry`brain> 
<KaliKaaki> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRd
-KaliKaaki:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
<Beautiful_Dream5> LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=Da
-Beautiful_Dream5:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
<s6a1l2> 
-bluejeenz:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
<bluejeenz> 
<Beautiful_Dream5> 
-s6a1l2:#launchpad- LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz
<bashri1598> 
-bashri1598:#launchpad- LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloRdz LoVe+Flo0D=DarKloR
<[AhsaN123`] > who iis this
<[AhsaN123`] > fuck
* LarstiQ sighs
<[AhsaN123`] > yeh 
<[AhsaN123`] > my launchpad
<`Wulf`[n] `stein`> ma ki chut
<`Wulf`[n] `stein`> !!
-Chand^8960:#launchpad- 
-I-WISH150:#launchpad- 
-nadia15135:#launchpad- 
-AaronCarter:#launchpad- 
-Chand^8960:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
-I-WISH150:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
-AaronCarter:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
-nadia15135:#launchpad- DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
<Chand^8960> DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
<AaronCarter> DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKL
<I-WISH150> DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
<nadia15135> DARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLORDZDARKLO
-Chand^8960:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
-AaronCarter:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
-I-WISH150:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
-nadia15135:#launchpad- -==[DarkLorDz] ==------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------KneeL BeFoRe Us And ConFesS ThaT We R The ReaL LorDz--------------------------------------------------==[DarkLorDz] ==-
<Chand^8960>  DarKloRdz
<AaronCarter>  DarKloRdz
<I-WISH150>  DarKloRdz
<nadia15135>  DarKloRdz
-LaGGinG`Like`Hel:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-aNGelzRule:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+
-AaronCarter:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-adil-263109:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-nadia15135:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-Coolpal3857:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-Chand^8960:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-Khan_Hazara5291:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1
-Doctor----1058:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1
-Dead_man_walking:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=
-iS`ThiS`ReaL:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1
-LaGGinG`Like`Hel:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-adil-263109:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-husnainali171:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-AaronCarter:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-nadia15135:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-AlonG`The`Towers:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-Chand^8960:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-Coolpal3857:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-I-WISH150:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111
-I-WISH150:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-waseem301302:#launchpad- 1+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=-==[DarkLorDz] ==-111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=111+1=11
-waseem301302:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-Khan_Hazara5291:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-Doctor----1058:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-nadia15135:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-Dead_man_walking:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-husnainali171:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-AlonG`The`Towers:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-AlonG`The`Towers:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-Dead_man_walking:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-adil-263109:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-Coolpal3857:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-Chand^8960:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-Doctor----1058:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-AaronCarter:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-iS`ThiS`ReaL:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-iS`ThiS`ReaL:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-aNGelzRule:#launchpad- 																																																																																													
-Khan_Hazara5291:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-LaGGinG`Like`Hel:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
<LaGGinG`Like`Hel> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(D
<Chand^8960> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(Dar
<Khan_Hazara5291> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz
<AaronCarter> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(Dar
-I-WISH150:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
<adil-263109> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(Dar
-waseem301302:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
-aNGelzRule:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
<Doctor----1058> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me
<Coolpal3857> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(Da
<I-WISH150> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(Dar
<waseem301302> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(Da
<aNGelzRule> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarK
-LaGGinG`Like`Hel:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-adil-263109:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-Chand^8960:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-Khan_Hazara5291:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-Doctor----1058:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-AaronCarter:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
<AlonG`The`Towers> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&
-AlonG`The`Towers:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-Coolpal3857:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-I-WISH150:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-waseem301302:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
<Dead_man_walking> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me
-Dead_man_walking:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-aNGelzRule:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
<nadia15135> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(Dar
<[AhsaN123`] > hey Chanserv Stop This
-nadia15135:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
<iS`ThiS`ReaL> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me
-iS`ThiS`ReaL:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
-husnainali171:#launchpad-                                                                                                               
<husnainali171> -U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(DarKloRdz)--U&me(D
-husnainali171:#launchpad-  DarKloRdz
* mode/#launchpad [+o daf]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [+R]  by daf
<LarstiQ> thanks
* mode/#launchpad [-o daf]  by daf
<daf> no problem
#launchpad 2005-12-30
<dsas> mez: ping
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<Mez> dsas: pong ?
<Amaranth> I don't seem to have the power to close bugs filed against my "product"
<Amaranth> i'm logged in and looking at https://launchpad.net/products/alacarte/+bug/6115 and i can't see anything for closing it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6115: "Icon selection window problems in v0.8 (Ubuntu Dapper)" Fix req. for: alacarte (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6115
<LarstiQ> Amaranth: you see the status table? click on the 'alacarte (upstream)' link
#launchpad 2005-12-31
* mode/#launchpad [+o daf]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-R]  by daf
* mode/#launchpad [-o daf]  by daf
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Tweak pgrestore script for performance (r2946: Stuart Bishop)
<teolemo1> hi
<teolemo1> https://launchpad.net/products/husna
<teolemo1> i've spotted a spam
<teolemo1> or at least a test ;-)
<Moeen_> can I remove my ID from launchpad ?!
#launchpad 2006-01-01
<mdke> Moeen_, an administrator probably can, but I can't see a reason to!
<Moeen_> mdke, I made 2 ID because of some problems, now want to delete one of them
<Moeen_> mdke, how can I find one administrator ? :P I couldn't find any email address for support or something like this.
<mdke> Moeen_, you can merge the accounts, again you need an administrator for that. As for contacting them, I think the best idea is to ask in here after the holidays are over
<Moeen_> mdke, when the holydays will over ? :P (I'm in a Arabic country and have different holydays)
<mdke> Moeen_, a week or so
<mdke> let me see if I can find a contact email address
<Moeen_> mdke, ok, thanks
<mdke> Moeen_, enter the duplicate account here: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<mdke> you will need to be logged in with your good account
<Moeen_> mdke, can I pm ?
<jamesh> Moeen_: log in as the user ID you want to keep, and go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<jamesh> enter the name of the other user ID you created, and you'll receive a few emails with instructions on completing the merge
<Moeen> jamesh, thanks friend. I did when "mdke" told me ;)
<daf> perhaps the web UI doesn't explain this very well
<jamesh> morning daf
<daf> hi James
<daf> how goes it?
<Moeen> the Translates for Gnome in Launchpad is just for Ubuntu, or will go to Main Gnome Repository ?
<daf> that depends on individual translation teams
<daf> some GNOME Translation Project teams coordinate with Rosetta, some don't
<sivang> morning daf , jamesh , others
<sivang> merry chirstmas
<sivang> or, post m x :)
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> I honestly dont want to be a pain in the neck bu I need to state my feelings regarding a very important issue to me:
<mhz> I think LaunchPad is a great tool, indeed, with lots of potential and wisely being designed.
<mhz> However, since I knew it was non-free-as-in-freedom platform, I have been getting these annoying thoughts 
<mhz> I don't understand why, if I want to contribute to a project like Ubuntu, very committed to generate and promote freedom of access to both IT and knowledge, and even supporting a great project like Edubuntu -which I have been a very happy member for loooon time-
<mhz> I am forced to have a LP account before I can share free content with others in a wiki platform
<mhz> Edubuntu is aimed to help educational and learning processes, those processes are, by nature, based on freedom of access, and yet LP remains a propietary software.
<mdke> re: restricted access, LP accounts are free, not restricted
<mhz> I am aware Mark has been investing lots of time and money on LP and will release it GPL or something one of these days, but in the meantime, LP remains non-free for people committed to help absolutely free of asking for any compensation
<mdke> re: source code, there are some good reasons not to release it
<mhz> mdke: I know, but if I dont want to have a LP account I cant wiki contents
<mdke> mhz, the decision to restrict the wiki to registered users has nothing to do with launchpad
<mhz> mdke: ACL's work perfectly in any Moin wiki site
<mdke> mhz, as I say, that has nothing to do with launchpad
<mhz> we can use ACL's (moin feature, 100% free) to have users log in before editing
<mhz> that instead LP
<mhz> AFAIK, LP does not give 'karma' points for wiking stuff
<mdke> no, that stage of integration has not yet been reached
<mhz> mdke: my point is we use non-free to generate free
<mhz> but not as an 'option'
<mdke> the accounts are free
<mhz> yes
<mdke> just like registering for any wiki account
<mhz> yes
<mhz> but accounts on a non-free software
<mdke> that's a different question
<mhz> ?
<mdke> you were complaining about the wiki requiring registration, AND the lack of freedom of the LP source code
<mdke> so we've disposed of the first, on the second: there are good reasons
<mdke> (IMO) the beauty of LP is that it can be used as a centralised system to organise many upstream products and distributions
<mhz> mdke: I am not complaining about wiki requieirng resgistration.
<mhz> that is a need to avoid spammers
<mdke> if you release the source code before LP is totally mature in that respect, people will simply use many different copies, and the advantage of LP will be lose
<mdke> (all IMO)
<mhz> but you could still require registration using ACL's (which is free) instead of via LP (non-free). And so, the freedom of access 'chain' would be complete
<mhz> mdke: believe me, I totally understand why LP is non-free yet
<mhz> 100%
<mhz> and I dont complain about it
<mdke> what _are_ you complaining about?
<mdke> the use of LP in ubuntu?
<mhz> I am complaining about users like me who believe in freedom of access, who has invested great deal of time and money  in helping others to see the advantages and relevance of freedom. These users, me, are forced to use non-free software to help on some areas of Ubuntu
<mhz> and Ubuntu is a project to generate and spread freedom
<mhz> because, to submit a bug (when I test stuff) I have to use LP
<mhz> to edit a page, I need a LP account
<mdke> yes, I see your complaint now
<mhz> to organize teams like EdubuntuChile, I can perfectly do it with no LP account
<mhz> but
<mhz> LP is standard, so I better do it in non-free software
<mhz> otherwise, some people may not recognize it as 'a team of Ubuntu'
<mhz> or even duplicate efforts
<mhz> If LP is not free yet, why forcing users (fans and collaborators of Ubuntu not LaunchPad) to use LP, mdke ?
<mhz> AFAIK, I am collaborating with Ubuntu because I believe in it and feel commited because of its Manifesto
<mhz> mdke: and in that manifesto is not explicit that ubuntu is developed via non-free software
<mhz> it says all about freedom
<mhz> and so I 'bought it'  :D
<mhz> mdke: and now, after manyy months of contributing, I just know its development is not coordinated via free software.
<mhz> mdke: do you see my point?
<mdke> i understand what you are saying
<mdke> but I think you've gone a bit over the top about the "moral" side of Ubuntu
<mdke> we're probably off-topic here tho
<mdke> best to raise it with the Community Council
<mhz> mdke: oh, ok, I thought this was for LP, sorry guys
<mhz> i thought it was a LP team decision
<mdke> no, it's an Ubuntu decision to use Launchpad, although obviously the two are so closely related, it doesn't make a lot of difference
<mhz> okis, so Council will be, thanks for the mess mdke and please believe i dont want to be a pin in the neck
<mdke> no problem
<stub> mhz: The wiki's were integrated into Launchpad primarily because we needed central authentication for the growing number of wiki's we use and to start to tie them together. If we had left this until later (eg. until Launchpad had been opensourced), we would have been left with a bigger data migration headache to deal with.
<mhz> stub: oh, that sounds logical
<stub> It might have made sense to implement a central (open source) authentication system, except that we already had the database and were using it for launchpad.
<mdke> and because it makes sense to have one authentication system for all websites
<mhz> yup, and if it's a modular development, could that module work by itself under 'free' license?
<stub> Eventually, Launchpad will become an Open-ID server. We havn't specced that yet. Perhaps we can use an existing implementation, or implement an Open-ID server, and back Launchpad onto that (I think we need to be looking at that around February)
<stub> If Open-ID existed when we hacked together the wiki integration, we didn't know about it (or those who did didn't think it was ready for whatever reason) - it might have been a better option to go Open-ID from the start
<jamesh> OpenID is a lot newer than our authserver
<mdke> gah
<mhz> stub: it may sound incredible stupid but I admit your points make me a little more calm and patient ;)
<mhz> I'll see in #moin if they have been faced a similar need (bet they have)
<stub> mhz: We could probably open source the AuthServer. Which is the XML-RPC glue between our slightly modified moin and the database. It would be pretty useless to people except as an example of a real twisted application.
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> stub: if you say it's a matter of time... no problem, I can be patient and tell others to be aptient as well
<mhz> (as long as that time doesn't last for ever ;)
<mhz> .oO(it happens I am also a memeber of the board of CDSL -Centro de Difusion del Software Libre- and I have mentioned the good idea of LP and they liked it so much they asked me how to install it. I didnt know it was not free.)
<stub> It has always been planned that Launchpad will become Open Source, and Mark's street cred would suffer if he dragged his feet when it makes sense to do so or changes his mind. FWIW, there is commercial stuff being developed by Canonical that is explicitly not being integrated with Launchpad to enable this, even though it would be easier for us to extend what we already have.
<stub> There should have been chunks released already, except that it all became too tightly coupled to release it without letting it all go at once.
<mhz> yup, I see. But i think it is difficult (in terms of decision making) to mix non-free and free
<jblack> I think there's a need for some patience.
<stub> From our perspective, it is more embarassing.
<mhz> jblack: sure! I'll do my best
<mhz> stub: why?
<stub> mhz: Because this topic keeps being brought up. It is planned to open source it, we want to open source it, but we haven't *done* it yet. Its almost like vaporware.
<mhz> hehehehehe
<mhz> stub: incredibley, you have re-motivated me
<mhz> and that's difficult! :D
<jblack> Free software is a way of life for me. I'm dedicated to it. 
<stub> We *want* to contribute, but so far all the world has really seen are some patches and features to the various products we use and the odd real world project like bazaar 1+2
<mhz> jblack: for me too
<jblack> But I still don't think releasing launchpad is right today. 
<jblack> There's a lot of parts that still need work. If we released launchpad before most of that work was done, the project would splinter.
<mhz> jblack: I can understand developers arguments. 
<mhz> If they say it's not ready then it's not
<jblack> Yeah. I'm coming at it from a half developer, half community aspect.
<mhz> but yes, it does confuse me form a 'bazaar way of developement' (bazaar as in Bazaar and Cathedral)
<jblack> The larger a project grows, the more room there is for disagreement.
<jblack> The more room for disagreement, the more opportunity there is for multiple competitive teams to develop.
<mhz> or forking
<mhz> (when not needed)
<jblack> Yeah. Unnecessary forking is exactly my concern.
<jblack> Get a pile of industrious people that aren't _quite_ good enough to do a good job. They try and contribute and dont' get managed well.
<jblack> Now you've got a fork.
<mhz> lol
<mhz> jblack: indeed
<jblack> Now, you have arguments on core details. 
<jblack> But if the core stuff is done first, then things like forking are much less likely to happen, because the remaining details are too minor
<jblack> Thats why I think the linux kernel has succeeded.
<jblack> THe core was "done" long before there were many large groups with competiting interests.
<mhz> hmmm, clever point
<mhz> oh, else we would experience 'hurd' development?
<jblack> I've never studied why hurd failed.
<jblack> My suspicion is that it was a result of not being good listeniners and integrators. 
<mhz> oh
<jblack> Its one of the few things that the FSF took on that was much bigger than them, and as far as I remember, its their single largest failure.
<mhz> indeed
<jblack> They're known to be poor listeners.
<mhz> they did not use bazaar way of developing
<jblack> They didn't listen, nobody came to the party, and they got stuck trying to build on their own something bigger than them.
<mhz> jblack: yes, well put
<jblack> Right now, launchpad is the opposite because launchpad isn't bigger than us; we listen very, very closely to the users
<jblack> we have a limited growth rate because we're not open... _yet_, but we're making sure that everyone is welcome to the party.
<jblack> We'll have the foundation in place, the structural timbers, guidlines for developing further wings... and the free software world will have a mansion that will last forever.
<mhz> wow!
<mhz> I can be patient!
<jblack> Yeah. Thats how I'm patient too. 
<mhz> ;)
<mhz> well, guys I am very glad you helped me see these points
<mhz> I can live without feeling guilty
<mhz> without seeing this RMS little devil on my shoulder
<mhz> pointing me 'guilty as charged'
<jblack> Keep him there.
<mhz> :D
<mhz> see ya, and thanks for listenting
<mhz> later!
<jblack> You're welcome buddy.
#launchpad 2006-12-25
<LarstiQ> has anyone had an idea of subproducts?
* LarstiQ finds himself branching lots of products/bzr-<foo> 
<LarstiQ> radix: it has a delay of ~10 minutes for launchpad hosted branches
<LarstiQ> radix: mirrors and vcs-imports are slower
<paulproteus> Can we remove some statuses from the bug tracker at http://launchpad.net/products/web/+bug ?
<paulproteus> Specifically, we don't want to have "Fix committed", just "Fix released".
<Hobbsee> paulproteus: it's christmas day, FYI
<paulproteus> Hobbsee, Oh, yeah!
<paulproteus> Merry Christmas! (-:
<Hobbsee> you too :)
<paulproteus> To be clear, I have no problems if this question is answered days and days from now, I'll stick around.
<Hobbsee> cool :)
#launchpad 2006-12-26
* mdke_ kicks LP
<mdke_> brokey?
<mdke_> worky!
<mdke_> merry christmas all
<jwendell> Hi, i'm trying to add an upstream bug tracker, but i got a 'add affected product' page
<jwendell> bug 75810
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75810 in slab "Close button in the about window doesn't work" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75810
<Seveas> anyone awake?
<Seveas> launchpad -> mailman seems broken, bugmail from launchpad to people is working, other mailing lists are working but ubuntu-bugs hasn't recived mail for 7+ hours
<Seveas> corrction, normal bugmail now also fails to arrive
#launchpad 2006-12-27
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> I guess you know that malone bugmail is broken, any idea when it will come back?
<LarstiQ> eh, how so?
<Adri2000> I haven't received any bugmail since yesterday afternoon (CET time), and have seen many people in that case
#launchpad 2006-12-28
<LarstiQ> probably right then
<Adri2000> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2006-December/date.html "Last message date: Tue Dec 26 13:34:32 GMT 2006"
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I haven't seen any other lp devs awake this week, any idea when something could be done about malone?
<ddaa> next week
<LarstiQ> Adri2000: have you mailed launchpad-users yet?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: that kinda sucks
<ddaa> this week is the yearly mandatory vacation
<ddaa> everybody's on leave
<LarstiQ> that shouldn't mean that malone also takes a week vacation :)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: consider it the week of lp developer appreciation
<Adri2000> LarstiQ: no
* LarstiQ greatly appreciates ddaa 
<ddaa> where you realise how much hard work we all put to make all this stuff run smoothly
<LarstiQ> ddaa: can I offer you something to show my appreciation?
* LarstiQ has bottles of club mate here
<ddaa> sounds alcoholic :)
<LarstiQ> caffeinic ;)
<ddaa> be warned, no amount of bribery is going to make malone be fixed any faster
<LarstiQ> I'm afraid the wikipedia article is not available in English, but, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Club-Mate
<ddaa> posting to launchpad-users is probably a good idea
<Adri2000> ddaa: are you a LP developer?
<ddaa> I expect that Steve and/or kiko and/or stub keep an eye on it in case somebody reports something like "launchpad.net is completely offline"
<ddaa> Adri2000: as a matter of fact
<ddaa> I am a launchpad developer
<ddaa> on vacation :)
<ddaa> right now I'm just a crazy bzr hacker
<Adri2000> vacation on IRC :)
<ddaa> well... some people have strange ideas of fun
<Adri2000> and so you work for canonical?
<ddaa> apparently my idea of fun is hacking svn2bzr
<ddaa> Adri2000: is there something that escapes you in the following syllogism?
<ddaa> "All launchpad developers work for Canonical."
<ddaa> "ddaa is a Launchpad developer."
<ddaa> ... ?
* LarstiQ wouldn't say the first part is actually true.
<ddaa> Really?
<ddaa> There are like one person who signed for source code access.
<ddaa> But that's a Launchpad community member :)
<LarstiQ> ddaa: there are also ex-employees, but with sufficient extensions of that sentence, yeah ;P
<Adri2000> ddaa: the only french canonical employee I knew was seb128, now I know there is you also :)
<ddaa> then they are ex-developers, aren't they?
<ddaa> Adri2000: there's another one
<ddaa> known on IRC as mariaparis
<ddaa> she's actually manager of some mysterious bizdev stuff that involve trying to get OEMs do TLA things so ubuntu gets installed or more PCs or something like this.
* LarstiQ was being overly retentive
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> I'm fixing something in the wiki, I wrote something on the next line (in the wiki editor thing) and it's not making it a newline, anyone know what to do?
<blanky> nevermind I got it, is anyone willing to proof-read my changes?
<blanky> basically in the InstallingCompiz page, in one part, in the start-compiz script creationg part, it assumes the user is using nvidia, I mean, the whole article is card independent (or it notices the reader when it isn't), except for this part
<blanky> I just added an ATI part to it, and labeled that 'already there' part 'Nvidia'
<blanky> or I can just shut up, haha
<MenZaLap> Hey guys, I'm having some problems signing the CoC
<MenZaLap> Specifically it not accepting my submission.
<MenZaLap> I've created a key and submitted it to Launchpad, and it works
<MenZaLap> It says there's no public key, even though I see a PGP block.
<MenZaLap> Excuse that :s
<Bhaskar> hello, jml
<jml> Bhaskar: hello
<Bhaskar> jml, do u know about schooltool
<Bhaskar> jml,translation in local language
<jml> Bhaskar: Only its name.
<Bhaskar> jml, u install schooltool?
<jml> Bhaskar: no, I haven't ever used it.
<Bhaskar> jml, ok
<jml> Bhaskar: and I don't know very much about translating things either.
<Bhaskar> jml,ok
<Bhaskar> Riddell,hello
<Bhaskar> Riddell,do u know about schooltool
<Bhaskar> raphink, do u know translation of schooltool
<raphink> how do you mean?
<raphink> :s
<Bhaskar> raphink, do u know the idea to translate school tool in other language
<Riddell> Bhaskar: no
<static> moin
<MenZaLap> allo
#launchpad 2006-12-29
<mdke> I haven't had any bugmail from LP in quite some time. Is it stuck?
<LarstiQ> we believe it is
<mdke> phew
<mdke> was worried about my procmail recipes 
<mdke> give it a kick from me
<LarstiQ> I'll give launchpad-users a kick :)
<mdke> I can do that, if it helps
<mdke> is there a bug open already?
* mdke realises that perhaps opening one won't help much
<LarstiQ> heh
<LarstiQ> mdke: you could try a support ticket, not sure if that would help
<LarstiQ> problem is, the lp devs are on vacation
<mdke> LarstiQ: aren't you one?
<LarstiQ> I'm not no
<mdke> oh, my bad
<LarstiQ> do I give that impression?
<mdke> I just had the idea you were for some reason
<mdke> oh well, we can wait for them to get back
<mdke> I won't file a support ticket, I haven't had much success with my last one
<mdke> I wonder if a sysadmin is around
<LarstiQ> Znarl: are you around? The bug email looks stuck
<LarstiQ> mdke: well, I'd like to know what it is that I do that gives people that impression :)
<LarstiQ> as it isn't the first time this happens
<mdke> it's happened to me too, an online community is like that
<mdke> not a big deal
<mdke> LarstiQ: it's when other LP developers think you are too that you have to worry
<LarstiQ> mdke: that happens
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> with Ubuntu too
<ddaa> an online company is like that
<ddaa> I tend to err on the other side :)
* LarstiQ grins
<ddaa> "oh, static is in the #canonical channel... duh, I though he was just a bzr newbie..."
<vprints> hello
<vprints> i have a problem with my translation team- estonian translation team
<LarstiQ> what kind of problem?
<vprints> i made some translations in september, but no one has approved them and it's the end of december
<vprints> who should accept new translations?
<vprints> is it the translation team leader?
* LarstiQ doesn't really know how the translation system works
<LarstiQ> vprints: I think anyone in the team can approve them?
<vprints> hmm
<vprints> i am in the team
<LarstiQ> vprints: you'd probably want to ask carlos or danilos, but with it being holidays, launchpad-users might be a better bet
<LarstiQ> vprints: then I don't know :(
<vprints> is launchpad-users a password protected channel?
<sigurdga> vprints, if you are in the team, noone needs to approve your translations
<vprints> hmm
<sigurdga> everything you translate should be used in the next tranlation update
<sigurdga> as long as they are not suggestions (done by non-members)
<vprints> the thing is that i made translations to edgy in september
<vprints> but they are not included
<LarstiQ> vprints: no, a mailing list
<sigurdga> you used the web interface for these translations? not uploading files?
<vprints> web interface, yes
<sigurdga> and they appear as translated?
<sigurdga> hmm
<sigurdga> (by the web interface, I meant)
<vprints> as i write this, the web interface refuses to show any estonian translations to me :P
<vprints> so i can't really tell
<sigurdga> maybe I can help more if I can get a link to the web interface where these strings are
<sigurdga> strange
<vprints> gives me timeout
<vprints> to estonian packages
<vprints> the general site works just fine
<vprints> interesting
<sigurdga> i'll try too
<vprints> still a timeout
<sigurdga> i got the launchpad-integration package shown
<sigurdga> for estonian
<sigurdga> and debian-installer
<vprints> timeout error for about 20th time for me
<vprints> ID  OOPS-363A88  in your message.
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/363A88
<vprints> same oops
<vprints> :)
<sigurdga> i got that timeout now too
<sigurdga> on adept
<vprints> but before, did it show it to you as translated?
<sigurdga> adept was all-purple, which should mean all translated
<vprints> :)
<sigurdga> I'm still able to see launchpad-integration, but not the adept-packages
<sigurdga> wow, now I could see adept too
<vprints> if i remember correctly it was purple in september
<vprints> aah
<vprints> launcpad-integration opened itself to me :)
<sigurdga> I think you should ask danilo about this, adept was translated in june and september, and is still purple
<vprints> does purple mean "newly translated" or "not approved"?
<sigurdga> newly translated
<vprints> mkey
<vprints> so as far as the system is concerned, they should be in edgy anyway?
<sigurdga> I thought it should not be purple for ever, but maybe "newly translated in rosetta" really means "translated in rosetta"?
<vprints> :)
<vprints> how do i contact danilo?
<sigurdga> do you have access to an edgy system with estonian you can check this out?
<vprints> well of course, i have five of them
<vprints> the estonian kde translation is quite downgraded when compared to dapper
<sigurdga> and adept is not translated, I suppose?
<vprints> mkmm
<vprints> nope
<sigurdga> hmm
<LarstiQ> vprints: I suggest https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users for contacting danilos
<vprints> trying
<sigurdga> you should of course also involve your translation admin (cc?)
<vprints> i started with asking about who is accepting those because the admin hasn't logged in for months
<vprints> sent a mail to the list
<vprints> thanks sigurdga!
<vprints> bye!
<Bhaskar> lamont :hello
<Fujitsu> Hi, is somebody here able to give somebody more privileges on the ubuntu-au team? The current (and strangely only) admin hasn't been seen in a little while...
<Bhaskar> hi anybody know schooltool?
<Bhaskar> translation of schooltool???
<ddaa> maybe you'd have a better chance if you asked sometime in the afternoon of Lithuania
<ddaa> I believe most schooltool developers are in Europe, and in Vilnius in particular.
<ddaa> and this week is a bad time to ask the translation folks of launchpad, since all the team is on vacation
<Bhaskar> well
<Bhaskar> have u idea on schooltool
<Bhaskar> ddaa: u know schooltool
<ddaa> I do not know schooltool
<ddaa> and I am sorry if you do not read english well enough to understand what I said before
<ddaa> I was giving you help to find schooltool developers
<ddaa> maybe you should ask on the mailing list? There must be a schooltool mailing list where you can find the people who know schooltool.
<Bhaskar> ddaa:well
<Bhaskar> ddaa where r u from
<ddaa> Paris, France. And I should have gone to bed a long time ago.
<Bhaskar> who know schooltool localization?
<neutrinomass> Is it a known issue that launchpad has stopped sending bugmail ? 
<crimsun> yes.
<neutrinomass> Ok just checking - thanks (a very very quick glance on the open bugs didn't show it)
<zyga> hello, what's the schedule of translation builds for dapper?
<zyga> sorry, for edgy 
<mdke> any idea on an ETA for bugmail?
<mdke> elmo?
<mdke> Znarl?
<elmo> sorry, but it's not a sysadmin thing, the code is broken
<mdke> elmo: that's fine. Thanks for answering.
#launchpad 2006-12-30
<Hobbsee> are the launchpad emails protected from spammers?
<mdke> that's a good question. I don't get so much spam from my preferred address, but that's just a vague sensation
<jelmer> Hobbsee: I think you can only view them if you're logged in
<Hobbsee> mdke: i'm getting *heaps*
<mdke> Hobbsee: I get a serious amount from the ubuntu mailserver, are you sure it isn't that?
<Hobbsee> mdke: with a @kubuntu.org and @ubuntu.com email
<Hobbsee> uh, how do they differ?  as in, bugmail and all that?
<mdke> yeah, that's nothing to do with Launchpad
<mdke> it's just that the mailserver is spam heavy
<Hobbsee> i'm not talking bugmail/mailing lists - i'm meaning spam, nigerian grants, enlargements for stuff i dont have, etc.
<mdke> yes, I get several hundred a day
<Hobbsee> mdke: ugh.
<mdke> spamassassin deals with it fine
* Hobbsee wonders if the mailing list can be stopped in this nasty trait.
<mdke> are you a mailing list admin?
<mdke> that's even worse then, most of mine comes from that
<Hobbsee> ah...no, dont think so.
<Hobbsee> i'm the admin of a team on LP though
<mdke> Hobbsee: for the record, you should change your preferred address in launchpad, you can't use your ubuntu/kubuntu addresses for that
<mdke> you need to use the account that you want that email to redirect to
<Hobbsee> mdke: it appears it's just sending to all previous email addresses in there.
<mdke> yes, but it is likely to break at any time
<Hobbsee> mdke: hehe, yeah....
<mdke> seriously
<Hobbsee> mdke: i cant.  not until i can find somewhere else to point the launchpad team mail
<mdke> where is it currently pointed?
<Hobbsee> at my gmail address, whcih is where half of my @ubuntu.com mail seems to go too
<mdke> so can't you set that as your preferred address?
<Hobbsee> (emails have to be unique, etc)
<Hobbsee> not when LP already has that address set as the team address
<mdke> oh, crazy, you're a person and a team?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-universe-sponsors is a team, and the mail currently goes to me.
<Hobbsee> i can merge the person and team, too :P
* Hobbsee thinks that shouldnt be allowed
<mdke> ah, you definitely need to change that :)
<mdke> anyway, just a friendly warning: your email may break at any time and you'll lose mail
<mdke> I've had it from the horse's mouth
<Hobbsee> the mail going to me?  yeah, i'm just waiting on canonical to allocate a mailing list, or however that works...
<Hobbsee> ugh, great
<mdke> loads of others do it like you too though, so to be fair, you are not alone
<mdke> apparently there is a bug in the code for the kubuntu.org redirects which means that your email hasn't yet broken
<Hobbsee> way cool
<mdke> anyway, spamassassin is the way to go for your spam needs
<Hobbsee> i didnt know it was Very Bad to do, actually.  it really does need fixing - of course that mask (the @ubuntu.com) is going to be the preferred
<Hobbsee> i'm running imap mail
<Hobbsee> and they dont use spamassassin on the server side :(
<mdke> do you have shell access? you can install it. Otherwise you'll have to do it locally
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly.  once i figure out how to do that...
<mdke> locally?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> thunderbird is set to trust the headers, but doesnt seem to actually obey them
<mdke> you just install spamassassin then configure your client...
<mdke> oh
<mdke> sure SA is working?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> if you could point me to a decent guide, i'd appreciate it
<mdke> check the headers and see if they are being spammed up, I guess. Also check /etc/default/spamassassin to ensure it's enabled
* Hobbsee starts unbreaking
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> would have thought i'd have to tell it where my email was...
<mdke> i don't believe so, if it's client side only
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> OK, team redirected to a new gmail address, whcih will forward to my main address :p
<Hobbsee> which will hopefully catch the spam
<mdke> good plan
* Hobbsee wishes this wasnt so buggy.
<Hobbsee> <whine>it all went haywire when i switched it from pop3 gmail to imap </whine>
<mdke> imap is great though
<Hobbsee> it is!
<Hobbsee> OK, so should i take the @ubuntu and @kubuntu emails out of the list, or just not leave them as the deafult?
<mdke> the latter
<mdke> I have no idea if it will update itself automatically, or if it will take a while
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> i think i broke launchpad for a while, trying that last time.
<Hobbsee> as in, trying to change the deafult mail
<Hobbsee> had half of the mail going to one place, half going to the other...
<Hobbsee> now *that* was amusing.
<Hobbsee> and annoying
<Hobbsee> OK, i've switched it over, so hopefully it wont all blow up
<mdke> difficult to tell, with bugmail broken and all :)
<Hobbsee> ah!  so bugmail *is* broken?
<Hobbsee> i *thought* it was odd that i only got 1 bug report in 3 or so days...
<mdke> since tuesday ish
<Hobbsee> yup, that'd be about right
<Hobbsee> mdke: you work for canonical, btw?
<mdke> no
<Hobbsee> ah
<mdke> I turned from that path :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ahhh, so you did?
<mdke> no
<Hobbsee> oh right
* Hobbsee is just confused
<mdke> I decided to sell my soul and be a lawyer
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> hrm ,new address hasnt been spammed yet.  *grin*
<Hobbsee> mdke: curious question here...if you're using imap - which client?
<mdke> thunderbird :(
<Hobbsee> but thunderbird sucks for imap
<mdke> Hobbsee: not as badly as evolution
<Hobbsee> ahhh...i was wondering about that...
<Hobbsee> not as bad as kmail either - that keeps crashing on selecting a message :P
* Hobbsee seems to get the problem that only the inbox gets bolded, with new mail.  the other folders dont.
<mdke> in TB?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  beta1
<Hobbsee> could be a beta1 specific problem though
<mdke> preferences, advanced, config editor, mail.check_all_imap_folders_for_new?
* Hobbsee hugs mdke 
* Hobbsee wonders why that appears not to be set by default
<mdke> I guess it requires a fair amount of time/bandwidth
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> but still...
<Hobbsee> ah well :)
<Hobbsee> thanks very much for that :)
<mdke> np
* Hobbsee might stop going mad :)
<Hobbsee> well, maybe a little
<mhb> Hi all ... I wanted to know whether it is wise to start a new local group for every product in LP that's going to be translated by us ( jokosher-l10n-cs, upstart-l10n-cs etc )
<mdke> it's recommended to use the relevant ubuntu translation team. In theory though, it's possible for you to do that
<mdke> mhb: ^
<mdke> I would have thought that upstart is best translated in Ubuntu anyway
<mhb> mdke: I guess upstart is
<mhb> mdke: but still, I don't want to pretend it's for Ubuntu translators only
<mhb> mdke: Rosetta has the potential of becoming a good tool for smaller projects that have their translations stored on a VCS repository as a .po file, which is rather clumsy.
<mhb> mdke: and for such projects there should be independent translation teams ... but I agree, upstart is currently linked with Ubuntu, that is logical
<mdke> brb
<mdke> mhb: yes, for established translation projects, the project groups should be used. for new ones, we recommend using the Ubuntu teams because the infrastructure is already in place and its easy
<mdke> mhb: I suppose for an upstream project, you could have a single team for all languages... Not sure.
<mhb> mdke: well, but you can convince just one or few upstream translation teams to migrate to Rosetta, not every one
<mhb> mdke: in a current upstream project
<mdke> hmm. I think it's better for the project as a whole to migrate, rather than specific languages only
<mdke> but yeah, it's possible.
<mhb> mdke: but that's not feasible, I know how stubborn some people can be
<mhb> mdke: and developers actually don't care much about translations
<mdke> that doesn't matter, no one forces anyone to use Rosetta :)
<mdke> they can use it if they like
<mhb> mdke: yes, that's what I meant ... 
<mdke> no problem there
<mhb> mdke: cool. thanks.
#launchpad 2006-12-31
<Bhaskar> who know about localization of schooltool?
<mdke> Bhaskar: what's the question?
<Bhaskar> mdke:procedure of localization schooltool?
* Hobbsee waves to mdke 
<mdke> Bhaskar: it looks like schooltool uses Rosetta for translations: https://translations.launchpad.net/products/schooltool/+translations, however there appears to be no translation group assigned so I don't know if it is fully set up. I'd recommend contacting the project administrators
<mdke> hi Hobbsee 
<mdke> Bhaskar: some details are at http://www.schooltool.org/bounties
<Bhaskar> mkde, well i go through this site , translate , download .po and mo and compile, then only partially  translate i need full translation , how ??
<mdke> Bhaskar: I don't understand the question
<Bhaskar> mdke, i download op file and translate, then convert into .mo file , then compile schooltool, but can't translate hole why?
<mdke> Bhaskar: I don't know, I'm afraid. If there are strings in the application which you don't see in the po file, there may be a bug in the program. You should contact the authors
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> I wanted to know wether launchpad plans to use openid
<lucasvo> oh, there is already a bug about this
<nnonix> Are bugs only filed against packages or is it possible to file a bug against a specific package within a certain release (Edgy for example)?
<Seveas> nnonix, against packages
<Seveas> Somehow I can't push to bazaar.lp.net, it keeps saying '0 revisions pushed' without actually doing anything
<Seveas> wtf..
<Seveas> ok, I do bzr push --create-prefix sftp://dennis@bazaar.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-nl-website/main/
<Seveas> and it pushes to ./sftp:/dennis@... etc
<Seveas> what is up with that?
<LarstiQ> you are missing paramiko
<Seveas> that seems to work, at least push is much slower now, indicating that it isn't operating on a local fs
<Seveas> thanks!
<LarstiQ> are you using edgy?
<Seveas> dapper
<Seveas> it's on my server
<Seveas> servers don't run edgy :)
<LarstiQ> okay, dapper didn't have the hard dependency on paramiko, edgy does
<Seveas> LarstiQ:
<Seveas> dennis@binaries4all:[M] ~/web$ bzr push --create-prefix sftp://dennis@bazaar.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-nl-website/main/
<Seveas> 0 revision(s) pushed.           
<Seveas> it's still not working :)(
<Seveas> hmm, but a manual sftp to bazaar shows the files
<Seveas> weird...
<LarstiQ> no, that is working but a bug in 0.8
<Seveas> aha
<LarstiQ> on an initial push, it erronously reports having pushed 0 revisions
<LarstiQ> while it worked justfine
<Seveas> I usually work only on edgy, which doesn't have these bugs
<LarstiQ> perhaps we should get 0.13 into LTS
<LarstiQ> Seveas: right
<Seveas> edgy has 0.11
<Seveas> is that straightforward to backport?
<LarstiQ> ja
<LarstiQ> there might be python policy changes etc
<Seveas> hmm yeah
<LarstiQ> but, you should be able to apt-get source bzr, uupdate, debuild
<LarstiQ> ok, 0.13 is in feisty
<Seveas> are there huge improvements in 0.13?
<Seveas> (compared to 0.11)
<LarstiQ> see, keeping in mind what is in what release is hard :)
<LarstiQ> but 0.13 has urllib keepalive support
#launchpad 2007-12-24
<ubotu> New bug: #178393 in launchpad "chopped announcements at main page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178393
<gustavonarea> Hi. Is Lauchpad Free Software or is it developed closed-doors? Thanks in advance.
<Fujitsu> gustavonarea: It is currently proprietary software, though the intention is to eventually release all of it under Free terms.
<gustavonarea> Fujitsu: Thanks for your answer. Why does a company that "claims" to support Free Software develop a tool that would come in handy for more people in the community, but doesn't share the code? I, as a K/Ubuntu contributor, hate to contribute to a company that takes advantage of Free Software, but doesn't share the code of a very useful tool. I hate lock-ins, and I expected you did too. It's unacceptable for a company like 
<gustavonarea> Canonical (whose business model is supposed to be oriented toward Free Software).
<Peng> Because they're really owned by Microsoft.
<Peng> Launchpad is written in .NET.
<Peng> :D
<gustavonarea> Peng, are you serious?
<Peng> No.
<Fujitsu> gustavonarea: Note that I'm not a Canonical employee, merely an Ubuntu developer.
<Fujitsu> gustavonarea: Launchpad is written in Python, using Zope 3.
<Peng> How do you really know for sure . . .?
<Fujitsu> Peng: I've seen tiny portions of the code, and errors.
<gustavonarea> Fujitsu: As a Ubuntu developer, how do you feel about being a volunteer of a company with double face? On one hand they take advantage of existing products and of the community to improve them, but on the other hand, they develop a powerful software, but don't give it back to the community its business depends on.
<Fujitsu> gustavonarea: I feel that some of Canonical's reasons for keeping the source closed are potentially quite valid, at least for the time being.
<Fujitsu> It is unfortunate that it is this way, and it does get most irritating at times that we are unable to fix issues in it, but there are reasons, and we know it will eventually be Freed.
<Fujitsu> I respect Canonical's need to generate a revenue stream from Launchpad, and that its proprietaryness is a necessary evil for that at the moment.
<kripken> gustavonarea: Historically, 'free software' was always intended to mean the software a person runs on his/her computer. It is less relevant for software running a server far away from you. This applies to both Launchpad as well as to basically all Google services. I think that, perhaps, a time will come when we care about server code being free, but it might be in a different way. See e.g. the current debate about the Affero GPL 
<kripken> license
<gustavonarea> Fujitsu: You seem to be aware of those reasons, but I am not. Where can I learn more about them? We, the community backing Canonical's business, deserve an explanation, and I guess Canonical has already explained so but I'm not aware of that
<Fujitsu> gustavonarea: See the `why is Launchpad proprietary?' question on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/askmark.
<Fujitsu> Also see the Launchpad question further up.
<Fujitsu> (you'd probably get some better answers from Canonical employees who are Launchpad developers, but they're all on holiday at the moment)
<gustavonarea> kripken: Aside from the debate about web services/applications being freed (http://www.ariadacapo.net/blog/the-operating-system-is-disappearing/), the fact is that Canonical has our support (mostly) because of the freeness/openess in development/enhancement of the software products, and they should be coherent with that philosophy at any moment, but they don't.
<gustavonarea> Fujitsu: Thanks for the link
<kripken> gustavonarea: To some extent I agree - I'd like Launchpad to be free, for the reasons you mention. However, I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt for now. The same goes for Slashdot, lwn.net, SourceForge, etc. (although I believe some of these release source code, at least partially?)
<Peng> SourceForge has public code (GForge, I think). I don't know if it's completely complete. Slashdot too (Slashcode).
<LarstiQ> gforge being an ooold fork, but yeah
<kripken> thanks for the info
<Fujitsu> Old with lots and lots more `o's.
<LarstiQ> gustavonarea: what would you do with the launchpad code if you had it?
<Peng> LarstiQ: Ah.
<Peng> Public code would make me feel a bit better about relying on it.
<gustavonarea> kripten: it sounds sentible
<Peng> I guess the data is even more important though...
<Peng> s/even more important/the important part/
<Fujitsu> There will be ways to retrieve the data soon.
 * Fujitsu celebrates the coming API.
<Peng> That'll be nice.
<LarstiQ> Peng: agreed, but I can't really point to a practical reason for me feeling better, just a fuzzy "it's the right thing". Actual bugfixes will still need to be rolled out into production, and I sincerely believe more than one lp instance is harmful
<LarstiQ> now if someone were to have a brilliant idea for the distributed version, that would be great
<gustavonarea> LarstiQ: Good question. In a few years, I'd probably have a free software company and I'd like to customize the look and feel of Launchpad, according to my company image
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: Mhm.
<Peng> LarstiQ: Right, but fuzzy feeling are nice.
<LarstiQ> Peng: oh yes :)
<LarstiQ> gustavonarea: Right, that has merits. But for me the access/migration of data and easier workflow between upstream/downstream is more important than look and feel.
<Fujitsu> Having all bugs able to be shared easily is a great goal, which would be completely destroyed by having multiple Launchpads. However, I feel that most upstreams won't consider switching until it isn't entirely controlled by one commercial entity. Particularly distributions, as Canonical sort of has a bit of an interest in one in particular.
<Fujitsu> We'll see, I guess.
<Peng> Hg support in Launchpad would make me feel better about Canonical too.
<gustavonarea> LarstiQ: Right, but another reason is that development of the software products will be the most important thing in the company. If it relied on Launchpad.net, basically my entire company would be on Canonical's hands. In my opinion, descentralization is extremelly important.
 * Peng wanders off.
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: yeah, that is an issue
<LarstiQ> gustavonarea: it is, but it
<LarstiQ> 's not easy
<Fujitsu> I've regularly pondered how a distributed Launchpad could work.
<gustavonarea> Fujitsu: That would be wonderful
<kripken> I think that decentralization of Launchpad should *eventually* be done, but I don't blame Canonical for postponing this for now. There are more important things.
<Peng> LP uses all of those different subdomains (and even an entire separate domain). I wonder how easy it would be to make it more portable?
 * Peng wanders off.
<Fujitsu> Peng: It's not meant to be at all portable.
<Peng> If it was made open source, that'd be kinda important.
 * Peng wanders off!
<Peng> Good night.
<LarstiQ> I'm not sure how that effects portability.
<Fujitsu> Night.
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: Somewhat harder to set up, I guess.
<Peng> yeah.
 * Peng wanders off.
<gustavonarea> People, I have to leave. It's been a pleasure to talk with you. Happy holidays!
<Fujitsu> YOu too, gustavonarea.
<LarstiQ> Peng: are you a marathonrunner by the way? ;)
<kripken> Happy holidays to you as well :)
<``Cube> im a tango artist, does any project need an icon?
<kripken> any project whatsoever, or do you have standards?
<``Cube> any project
<``Cube> ill try to create an icon that follows the tango guidelines
<``Cube> or what do you mean by standarts?
<``Cube> *standards
<kripken> well, my project would welcome tango icons, but it is a pretty unimportant project ;)
<kripken> The project is a lightweight PDF viewer, https://launchpad.net/valence
<``Cube> it doesn't matter how big the project is :P
<``Cube> any idea how the icon could look like?
<kripken> no, I'm not too good at that stuff...
<kripken> Perhaps a document of some sort, with a hint of it being lightweight somehow
<``Cube> im sorry, I was away
<``Cube> well, the problem is the metaphor for lightweight :S
<``Cube> hmm
<kripken> yep :)
<kripken> wings? transparency? (probably bad ideas)
<``Cube> nono
<``Cube> wings wouldn't be that bad
<``Cube> as well as transparency
<``Cube> hmm
<``Cube> but, you know, they should be easy to distinguish
<kripken> yeah
<``Cube> well
<``Cube> perheps something with a V inside?
<``Cube> so that a little bit of your old icon stays
<kripken> That's fine, but I don't mind a completely new icon, I just made that one in 2 minutes
<``Cube> hehe ;)
<``Cube> ok
<``Cube> hmm ok, wings were a good idea, but its not possible to implement them
<kripken> no?
<``Cube> it wouldn't be distinguishable
<``Cube> and transparency
<``Cube> hmm
<``Cube> perhept something with PDF?
<kripken> sure
<kripken> btw, the word Valence means "extract, preparation." So perhaps something liquid, or a waterdrop
<``Cube> what language?
<``Cube> well, I created an icon
<kripken> I think old English
<``Cube> but it reall sucks
<``Cube> ah ok
<kripken> probably from latin I guess
<``Cube> yeayea, I know that word from somewhere
<``Cube> from chemistry
<``Cube> but nevermind 
<``Cube> the icon (which sucks) is ready
<kripken> yeah, today its used in chemistry
<kripken> ok, lets see. Send it here: thoughtcube@gmail.com
<``Cube> I won't even publish the link here
<``Cube> oh
<``Cube> ill send it in pirvate chat ok?
<kripken> ok sure
<``Cube> don't get a shock
<``Cube> I can do better things :P
<``Cube> one second
<kripken> ok :)
<``Cube> did you get it?
<``Cube> kripken: ?
<kripken> yeah, I see. Very good
<``Cube> lol?
<kripken> you made it just now?
<``Cube> yea ;)
<kripken> well, I am seriously impressed, that was fast work and I like it
<``Cube> heh ;)
<``Cube> thanks
<``Cube> well, ill edit the shadow a little bit
<``Cube> one second...
<kripken> btw what size is it?
<``Cube> 48x48
<kripken> ok
<``Cube> you need 192x192 and 64x64, right?
<kripken> hmm
<kripken> Launchpad needs 14, 64, 192
<``Cube> 14x14???!?!?!
<``Cube> or just a typo of 16x16?
<kripken> it says 14x14 :)
<``Cube> that's small as hell
<kripken> "A small image of exactly 14x14 pixels and at most 5kb in size, that can be used to identify this project. The icon will be displayed next to the project name everywhere in Launchpad that we refer to the project and link to it."
<``Cube> 16x16 already is
<``Cube> hmm
<``Cube> can you give me an example?
<kripken> I think this is used for really really tiny thumbnails on Launchpad lists
<``Cube> ah ok isee
<kripken> hmm
<``Cube> ok
<``Cube> nono, got it already
<``Cube> ehm
<kripken> ok
<``Cube> 3 minutes for 14x14, 4 for 64 and 5 minutes for 192 is?
<``Cube> 12 minutes, and your icons is ready
<kripken> thanks :)
<``Cube> ok 192 is ready
<``Cube> maybe took lil bit longer
<``Cube> kripken: want it?
<kripken> definitely
<``Cube> hehe :D
<kripken> same place?
<``Cube> did you get the file transfer?
<``Cube> uh
<``Cube> no
<``Cube> wait
<``Cube> moment
<kripken> no, I didn't get a file transfer
<kripken> no wait, maybe I did
<``Cube> now
<``Cube> its in the folder now
<``Cube> http://cubibubi.cu.funpic.de/tango/valence/
<``Cube> now
<kripken> file transfer won't work
<kripken> ok
<kripken> they look good :)
<kripken> I added the 192 to the site
<kripken> still waiting for 64 and 14 ;)
<``Cube> kripken: !!!
<``Cube> sorry
<``Cube> I had to go
<``Cube> but now im back
<``Cube> and the icons are all ready
<kripken> heh, no problem :)
<kripken> yeah? great
<``Cube> wait
<``Cube> gonna upload'em
<kripken> excellent
<``Cube> ftp://cubibubi.cu.funpic.de/tango/valence/
<``Cube> indeed
<``Cube> oops
<``Cube> http:t//cubibubi.cu.funpic.de/tango/valence/
<``Cube> shit
<``Cube> http://cubibubi.cu.funpic.de/tango/valence/
<kripken> lol
<``Cube> ok
<``Cube> this one now
<``Cube> ehm :D now this part: will I be metioned somewhere in the project?
<``Cube> perhaps in the page, or the about file in the project files?
<kripken> I have even already added your name, my friend :)
<kripken> in the about dialog
<kripken> but let me also add you to the README
<kripken> Do you want your full name there or just ``Cube?
<``Cube> full name would be better
<``Cube> woot
<``Cube> lol its all already there
<``Cube> ehm
<``Cube> wait
<``Cube> something is wrong with 64x64
<kripken> I need your full name, then :)
<kripken> If you are looking at the icons in the project, I didn't upload your icons yet, those are ones I scaled myself... ignore them
<``Cube> aah ok :P
<kripken> so, full name?
<``Cube> type /whois ``Cube
<kripken> ok, cool
<``Cube> got it?
<``Cube> I see, you updated them
<``Cube> very good
<kripken> yes
<kripken> they are very nice icons, thanks again
<kripken> ok, pushed the latest icons to the repo, with the updated credits
<``Cube> cool!
<``Cube> if you want, you can link to my blog entry
<``Cube> http://cubestuff.wordpress.com/2007/12/24/valence-goes-tango/
<``Cube> was the previous icon bad?
<kripken> I can add a link if you want, no problem
<kripken> ok, I have to go, ttyl
<``Cube> wow cool!
<``Cube> thanks
<``Cube> yea
<``Cube> does anyone else need an icon here?
<groo> hi/2 all..
<somerville32> Is there a reason why this link doesn't work?: https://edge.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xfce4-mixer/1:4.4.2-2ubuntu1
<somerville32> I get an indefinite redirect
<groo> any ppa developers around here? or is there a specific channel for ppa?
<``Cube> im a tango artist, does any project here need an icon?
<groo> anyone here is having problems in uploading packages to PPA?
<``Cube> yes, its #launchpad-ppa
<``Cube> hehe groo :D
<ubotu> New bug: #178502 in malone "Lack of permissions when viewing expirable-bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178502
<Fujitsu> somerville32: Bug #131478
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131478 in soyuz "Epoched DistroSourcePackageReleases redirect eternally if using a /distros URL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131478
<somerville32> Fujitsu, jthanks.
<Fujitsu> somerville32: So, just drop the distros/ from the URL. You got there from Seveas' feeds?
<somerville32> Fujitsu, aye
<Fujitsu> Good. I haven't seen another source of distros/ URLs in a while.
#launchpad 2007-12-25
<catfacts> hi, can someone help me set up a bzr+launchpad branch
<catfacts> nvmd im getting some :)
<ubotu> New bug: #178536 in soyuz "Preinstalled Build-Depends not properly detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178536
<kripken> Any intention to allow integration with google analytics, or some other way to see page traffic on project pages?
<ubotu> New bug: #178569 in launchpad "editemails form submission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178569
<Peng> How often are vcs-import branches updated?
<thefoxx> hello
<thefoxx> I have a problem with the PPA service
<thefoxx> when I try to upload a package (problem only with one special package) I get a failed md5 sum check error mail:
<thefoxx> Rejected:
<thefoxx> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<thefoxx> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<thefoxx> but all md5 hashs listed in dsc file are correct
<thefoxx> and I have build the same package with another PPA
<thefoxx> I tryed to rebuild with as new version in debian/changelog but same problem...
<Hobbsee> thefoxx: which package, and how did you upload it?
<Hobbsee> thefoxx: your package is likely different to th eone in the current ubuntu archives, where the .orig.tar.gz now gets copied over
<thefoxx> its devede 3.6 build using cdbs, I build it with debuild -S -sa -kMYKEY and used dput to upload it (dput team-ppa package.changes)
<thefoxx> thank you for this I try to use the orig.tar.gz from the ubuntu archives
<thefoxx> it could be true becouse it could be that I downloadded it as tar.bz2 and rearchived it as tar.gz and the md5 sum is not the same...
<thefoxx> no that can not be the problm.... the version on the ubuntu archive is 2.13 (also in hardy) and I packaged 3.6
<thefoxx> but I try to redownload the version from the devede homepage and recreate my orig archive
<Hobbsee> strange.
<Hobbsee> what is the version in debian/control, and what is the name of the tarball that you've created?
<Hobbsee> thefoxx:     devede | 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Sources
<Hobbsee> thefoxx: it is in hardy - it just didn't build.
<Hobbsee> er, because of a problem with the buildds currently, it apperas
<Hobbsee> thefoxx: try downloading the tarball from the hardy archive, using that instead of your created orig.tar.gz, and then rebuild your source 
<thefoxx> thank you I will try that
<thefoxx> big thanks it works now!
<thefoxx> good to know ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<``Cube> hello, im a tango artist. is there a project that needs an icon?
<``Cube> besonen_mobile7_: are you on a mobile phone right now?
<GTswagger> Is it acceptable to open a new Launchpad project that exists solely for development of a website and areas of that website?
<forsaken> anyone who can talk me through registering a project, or how to do the SSH keys and stuff?   I've registered the project, and I registered a branch, but I'm trying to figure out how to get it to accept my ssh keys and/or PGP keys, I'm trying to commit my initial code
<forsaken> https://code.launchpad.net/~eric-holscher/lyricscaper/main 
#launchpad 2007-12-26
 * Hobbsee wishes cancelling builds was implemented.
 * Hobbsee waits for someone with power to feel like looking at the buildds
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA and main archive buildds are broken | Translation exports are temporarily delayed | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: most PPA and main archive buildds are broken | Translation exports are temporarily delayed | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<``Cube> hello, im a tango artist, does any project need icons?
<``Cube> hello, im a tango artist, does any project need icons?
<Peng> ShareSource and Mercurial?
<``Cube> that projects
<``Cube> ??
<``Cube> or what
<Peng> ``Cube: http://sharesource.org/ (uhh, sort of a Launchpad competitor, I guess) and http://www.selenic.com/mercurial/wiki/index.cgi/ (a bzr competitor).
<Peng> Apparently I'm a traitor?
<``Cube> oh ok, thanks a lot!
<``Cube> traitor?
<``Cube> Peng: do you have an idea for the metaphor for sharesource?
<Peng> ``Cube: What do you mean?
<frenchy> ``Cube: Hell yeah.
<frenchy> ``Cube: The project is Me TV, http://launchpad.net/me-tv.  Check out my dodgy artwork.
<``Cube> oh yes :D
<``Cube> the icon isn't the best
<``Cube> but its not bad
<``Cube> not that you have no skill :P
<``Cube> ill just try to improve it
<``Cube> frenchy: did you make the monitor icon?
<frenchy> ``Cube: *cough ... um yes ... *cough, sort of.
<``Cube> heh ;)
<``Cube> ill give it a try
<``Cube> see you
<frenchy> ``Cube: Are you going already?
<ddaa> looks like a stock icon scaled up with an impressionist filter to increase the sharpness :P
<``Cube> sorry, I have to go, I think ill be back in 30 minutes
<``Cube> and then ill make it
<``Cube> roger?
<frenchy> ddaa: Get real, that would require some knowledge of a image editing tool.  It's parts of a stock icon, mangled and then hand edited.
<frenchy> ``Cube: No worries.
<frenchy> ddaa: i.e. That's not a impressionist filter, that's just me not being steady with the mouse.
<ddaa> put that way, that's pretty good work :)
<frenchy> ddaa: Thanks, it's ok for a first try.  I'm a developer and don't have much time to do artwork.  I'll gladly take ``Cube's help.
<frenchy> I don't get a lot of offers for help.
<GTswagger> Is it acceptable to open a new Launchpad project that exists solely for development of a website and areas of that website?
<phanatic> GTswagger: sure
<phanatic> e.g. there's a project for the ubuntu website as well :)
<GTswagger> sweet!   thanks!
<``Cube> frenchy: im back
<``Cube> sorry took longer
<frenchy> ``Cube: That's not a problem.  But it's nearly 02:00 here.
<``Cube> oh :D
<``Cube> ehm, am or pm?
<frenchy> AM :)
<``Cube> you live in australia?
<frenchy> ``Cube: Yes, Canberra.
<``Cube> gosh! I guessed correctly
<``Cube> well, ill try to make the me tv icon
<frenchy> ``Cube: Well done.
<``Cube> indeed
<frenchy> ``Cube: No rush, I think that one I've got is not bad but it doe need some TLC.  Feel free to come up with your own concepts.
<``Cube> huh? tlc?
<``Cube> well, mine would follow the tango guidelines
<frenchy> ``Cube: TLC = Tender, Loving Care.
<``Cube> mh ok
<frenchy> Sure, Tango away.
<gianmt> Hi guys, problems with bzr hosting?
<gianmt> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/palmer
<GTswagger> okay -- so it's not just me @ gianmt
<GTswagger> gianmt -- I just started my first LaunchPad project ... and was getting very pissed over that connection refused.
<gianmt> GTswagger, I've got a few projects on launchpad and this is the first time that happens so don't worry :)
<ubotu> New bug: #178752 in launchpad-bazaar "The tutorial does not list how to create ssh keys." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178752
<PibbRelay> <radix> Whoah, I found an IRC/Pibb relay.
<thefoxx> hello
<thefoxx> I have a problem with PPA - I tryed to build gst-plugin-base0.10 0.10.5 for Gutsy and got a permission error: it could not write to ~/.gnome
<thefoxx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11070868/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.gst-plugins-base0.10_0.10.15-1%7Ejbbr2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#launchpad 2007-12-27
<frenchy> Are translations still busted?  I thought that "delayed" meant they were just slow it sending emails.  I've been waiting a week.
<somerville32> Are any lp admins around?
<Hobbsee> no
<Fujitsu> somerville32: Very probably not. Is it a particularly adminish task that you need performed?
 * somerville32 nods.
<Sonja> how do i view the text to be trsanlated in its proper context?
<Sonja> so i can know what it's used for and what ti really means
<acuster> hey all, is there a way to change the email used for the login to an account? I've changed the "preferred email" but that seems to be something different.
<ubotu> New bug: #178850 in malone "Bugtracker alioth.debian.org (SANE) not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178850
<soren> acuster: I
<soren> acuster: I'm almost sure you can use whichever e-mail you like?
<soren> acuster: I've just tested it, and I can log in with at least three different e-mail addresses.
<acuster> oh, cool. I didn't think to *try*. Bad adrian.
<acuster> thanks
<soren> acuster: :)
<``Cube> is here someone from the me tv project?
<Ubulette> any luck to have the builders fixed anytime soon ?
<Kmos> Ubulette: when buildd admins back from holidays
<Ubulette> so will it stay broken for 1 more week or more ?
<Kmos> i think so :(
<Essope> it's surprising none of the sysadmins are on to fix it.
<welterde> hi
<welterde> someone from the vcs-imports crew here?
<Kmos> Essope: i've already sent an irc private a message to one
<Essope> Kmos: did it do anything?
<Kmos> we must wait..
<thefoxx> hello
<thefoxx> whats up with the PPA build servers? In launchpad most of them are listed as "idle" but I'm waiting for my builds since more than 2 hours
<Essope> thefoxx: /topic
<thefoxx> sorry, thank you
<thefoxx> but is there some reason for that? in the night all went correctly. it's not a drama but does anyone now whether  someone is working on it?
<Essope> no one is working on it
<Essope> those who can fix it are on leave, due to christmas
<thefoxx> okay, understandable
<ddaa> what's the problem?
<Essope> ddaa: chroot problems
<Essope> ddaa: libc6 having trouble installing on the buildds, iirc
<ddaa> oh, sorry, can't help with that
<Essope> no
<thefoxx> no thats not my problem
<thefoxx> I had chroot problem with hardy but not with gutsy
<thefoxx> my gutsy packages don't start building this time
<Essope> gutsy should be working...
<thefoxx> "Pending (1025)"
<thefoxx> one moment I try with another PPA
 * Essope suspects queuebuilder fell over, with all the failed builds.
<Essope> thefoxx: on all arches?
<thefoxx> yes
<thefoxx> and with the broken hardy builds I tryed the retry function but now it's the same: no chroot problem - simply no start
<ubotu> New bug: #178913 in launchpad-bazaar "My branch has stopped being mirrored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178913
<mtaylor> any launchpad admins around? 
<mtaylor> I just uloaded packages to a ppa with the wrong version numbering
<mtaylor> and it would be really great if I could get them deleted so that I can re-upload? 
<mtaylor> it's the sphinx-search-0.9.8.985 packages in ~pkg-sphinx
<mtaylor> they _should_ have been 0.9.8-1~svn985
<mtaylor> ok... nevermind... it got rejected anyway
<mtaylor> however - I am out of space in a PPA... 
<mtaylor> I'd be happy to prune some stuff to reclaim that space, but that doesn't seem to be an option... 
#launchpad 2007-12-28
<ddaa> mtaylor: you can file a question on launchpad to request an admin to remove stuff from your ppa
<mtaylor> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> in the future you'll be able to delete stuff yourself, but not right now
<Hobbsee> ddaa: any real ETA on when?
<ddaa> I'm not the right person to ask :)
<Hobbsee> ddaa: you're a launchpad guy. you should know.
<ddaa> I do not keep track of what every other team does.
 * Fujitsu points at 1.2.1.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, is that the real date?
 * Hobbsee wonders if it's possible to see how many times a spec has been retargeted
<Fujitsu> Assuming it won't be deferred, but they are getting much better at setting realistic targets.
<ddaa> glad you appreciate that
<ddaa> we've expended a lot of effort on our release management
<Hobbsee> glad to hear it
<Fujitsu> I was pleased to see that most of the bugs that I was watching on 1.1.12 were in fact done in 1.1.12, unlike previous releases :)
<wasabi> Heh. Topic answers my question I guess.
<wasabi> How long until the buildds work again?
<Hobbsee> until they're fixed.
<kooltk3> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #179026 in launchpad "karma go down with any reason..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179026
<Hobbsee> "time"
 * Hobbsee hits it with the invalid stick
<Fujitsu> Thankyou.
<ubotu> New bug: #179028 in soyuz "+files doesn't work for removed SPRs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179028
<ubotu> New bug: #179035 in launchpad-bazaar "show old format branhces with a ! marker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179035
<afflux> I'm trying to export translation for my project (gdecrypt) but I don't get the mails. Is that a problem with my mailserver or is it a delay from LP?
<Fujitsu> afflux: See the second part of /topic.
<afflux> oh, sorry :)
<afflux> <- blind :P
<Wander_w> If I make suggestions for translations, when do they show up in the shipped version of that program?
<Fujitsu> Wander_w: After the official translators accept them, and after they are included in a shipped version of the program.
<Wander_w> ah ok
<Wander_w> Do you perhaps know what the average response time from the official translators is?
<Wander_w> Or what it should be?
<afflux> Wander_w: I think that depends. Is it a translation in ubuntu or is it an upstream project?
<Fujitsu> Wander_w: It depends on when the official translators do it. They're designated per-project, so there won't be any kind of valid average.
<Wander_w> I'm making suggestions for Pidgin in Launchpas for the Dutch language
<Wander_w> *Launchpad
<afflux> Wander_w: that seems to be in the ubuntu package
<Wander_w> It says the owner of that project (Pidgin) is "Launchpad Translations Administrators"
<afflux> Wander_w: they will appear in the hardy release in april.
<Wander_w> cool!
<Wander_w> but..
<Fujitsu> Wander_w: Which version are you translating for?
<Wander_w> don't I have to do the translations in the gutsy version then?
<Fujitsu> Language pack updates are released regularly for older releases.
<Wander_w> uhm.. I'm translating for the Gutsy release
<Wander_w> Should I translate for the Hardy release?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure about that.
<cprov> Fujitsu: hi
 * Fujitsu isn't a translations person.
<Fujitsu> Evening, cprov.
<Wander_w> cprov seems like he/she's from canonical, maybe he know wether I should translate for Hardy or Gutsy
 * Fujitsu waits...
<Fujitsu> Aw, ``Cube didn't make his usual request.
<cprov> Fujitsu: elmo is working on the chroot problem
<Fujitsu> cprov: So I saw.
<``Cube> UH
<``Cube> sorry
<``Cube> 4500 people were writing me
<``Cube> Fujitsu: what's up?
<``Cube> ah :D:D:D
<``Cube> heheh lol ;);) yea, I didn't ask about a project in need for an icon hehe :P
<ubotu> New bug: #179055 in malone "GForge bug URLS are misinterpreted as SourceForge bug URLS (dup-of: 98767)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179055
<Fujitsu> That's the second dupe of that I've seen today.
* Kmos changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation exports are temporarily delayed | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Pres-Gas> Hello, is there a way to re-open questions?
<qense> hello
<``Cube> 'lo
<qense> I've got two suggestions for launchpad, but I don't know where to tell them, is this the appropiate place for that>
<qense> s/>/?
<``Cube> sure
<qense> ok, 
<qense> since not all projects have a wiki like Ubuntu, or want a seperate documentation for their developers I think it would be great if Launchpad would give projects the possibility to document their standards, apis and more
<qense> maybe something like the wiki that's used as help for Launchpad
<qense> and maybe a discussion forum/whiteboard thing to exchange project ideas would be great too
* ``Cube changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation exports are temporarily delayed | Next developer meeting: Tsu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* ``Cube changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation exports are temporarily delayed | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<``Cube> oops
<``Cube> my mistake sorry
<``Cube> changed it back to the original one
<wasabi> Was that build problem fixed with the ppas?
<wasabi> looks like it's out of the topic.
<chx> I just would like to congrats for your cvs import script. The same repo crashes cvsps and sends cvs2svn into an infinite loop.
<jelmer> ~.
#launchpad 2007-12-29
<ardchoille> I'm currently updating my launchpa profile and am in need of some help. Where can I find docs about how to make url links in LP?
<gryc> they should linkify automatically
<ardchoille> gryc: I see that they do. Is there a way I can do something similar to [http://www.blah.com This is the blah page] ?
<gryc> no idea
<Fujitsu> ardchoille: Not at this point.
<ardchoille> Fujitsu: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Thank you :)
<acuster> Hey all, I have a project on launchpad that did not import correctly but now I have made my own bzr tree, does anyone know how I can upload this initial tree to the project system and then have it track svn after that?
<Fujitsu> acuster: You cannot do that.
<acuster> can a launchpad admin?
<Fujitsu> I don't believe so.
<acuster> ok, thanks.
<``Cube> tu parles francais?
<``Cube> je ne parle pas l'anglais
<``Cube> je voudrais l'aide
<``Cube> pour mon project
<``Cube> personne est ici?
<``Cube> ou personne parles francais?
<Ubulette> pendant les fetes, il n'y a personne ici, ou presque
<ubotu> New bug: #179259 in launchpad "[wishlist] We need the ability to edit our posts (dup-of: 119420)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179259
<andrea-bs> I have a trouble with Soyuz, am I in the right channel?
<thumper> andrea-bs: yes you are in the right channel
<thumper> andrea-bs: but unfortunately I can't help you
<andrea-bs> thumper, never mind :)
<andrea-bs> thanks anyhow
<\sh> andrea-bs: just ask your question :)
<andrea-bs> soyuz continues to reject my package saying:
<andrea-bs> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<andrea-bs> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<andrea-bs> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<andrea-bs> but I can't understand why
<\sh> where do you upload your packages to?
<andrea-bs> my ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrea-bs/+archive
<\sh> I think you upload to a ppa...and you do right now an upload without source...so when you do e.g. debuild -S and you try to upload your _changes file, it doesn't have the correct .orig.tar.gz on your ppa...or you are using a different .orig.tar.gz of a package which you uploaded before
<andrea-bs> oh, yes... you are right
<andrea-bs> I've uploaded a different orig.tar.gz some days ago
<andrea-bs> it was a bad package
<\sh> so finally for a new version you do a debuild -S -sa (source upload) for a new version or you need to find the correct orig.tar.gz which you uploaded for the version before the new upload...if you don't have it, just grab it from the archive...
<andrea-bs> I've tried with "debuild -S -sa" but it reject it anymore
<andrea-bs> s/anymore/anyhow/
<\sh> well yeah
<\sh> if it's the same version...it will reject it...that's a correct behaviour
<andrea-bs> I'll grow the revision number so
<\sh> that won't help
<\sh> if it's a .orig.tar.gz it needs a different version number to supersede it
<\sh> just the revision number (x.y.z-<revision+1>) doesn't help...that's only meant for changes inside diff.gz not the source tar
<andrea-bs> so I have to grow 'x' or 'y'
<\sh> andrea-bs: if you just have a version with x.y then y needs to grow
<\sh> just do it like x.y+foobar or something
<\sh> please adjust your orig.tar.gz as well
<andrea-bs> can I use x.y~hardy?
<\sh> so if the debian/changelog says x.y+foobar~0ppa1 then your orig.tar.gz needs to be renamed to x.y+foobar
<\sh> andrea-bs: whatever is higher then your original wrong uploaded version..
<\sh> dch will tell you :)
<andrea-bs> ok, thanks for your help
<andrea-bs> you saved me a lot of time!
<\sh> if it helps :) no problem 
#launchpad 2007-12-30
<StevenHarperUK> Hi - are translation downloads very slow again/still
<StevenHarperUK> Hobbsee: are the translation exports still slow?
<Hobbsee> StevenHarperUK: no idea.  i don't do translations
<StevenHarperUK> Hobbsee: Ok It appears they are still v slow on the exports
<StevenHarperUK> ccya
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
 * mpt drops a pin
 * TFKyle catches it
<TomJaeger> Hi.  Is there anybody here with a fast internet connection who could do me a favor and upload two files to launchpad?  I'm getting timeouts...
<mpt> TomJaeger, that's usually not a problem with the Internet connection itself, but I can try if you like
<TomJaeger> okay, thanks
<TomJaeger> I should have mentioned large files...
<TomJaeger> sorry, I didn't immediately realize this: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<ubotu> New bug: #179426 in launchpad "Can't approve someone's membership from their "Recently applied" link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179426
<ubotu> New bug: #179428 in launchpad "Page for editing applicant's membership and page linked by e-mail notification are different" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179428
<ubotu> New bug: #179433 in launchpad ""Users can spoil their votes?" checkbox is wonky" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179433
<ubotu> New bug: #179437 in launchpad "Validity of new poll's dates isn't checked before form submission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179437
<ubotu> New bug: #179441 in launchpad "Asking for poll option "Name" and "Title" is nonsense" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179441
<ubotu> New bug: #179442 in launchpad "Adding another poll option requires navigating to another page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179442
<ubotu> New bug: #179443 in launchpad "Asking for poll's "unique name" and "title" is unnecessary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179443
<ubotu> New bug: #179445 in launchpad "Not obvious whether/why a team admin can't change the team's owner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179445
<ubotu> New bug: #179466 in soyuz "race between build retry and purge of old build tree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179466
#launchpad 2008-12-22
<emgent`> SteveA: ping
<wgrant> emgent`: given that you don't seem to be having much luck, maybe email him?
<wgrant> Or find a more appropriate person.
<emgent`> wgrant: i mailed kiko too, but i think that i should be wait tomorrow
<emgent`> i have little urgence to activate nubuntu in launchpad for start the tracker and the other stuff
<wgrant> emgent`: May I ask why you are creating a derivative?
<wgrant> As an Ubuntu developer, I would think you would know that that's not the best way to go about things.
<emgent`> wgrant: nubuntu exist since 6.X
<emgent`> and it`s a really specific project
<emgent`> anyway i will commit all packages in ubuntu repo dont worry :)
<wgrant> Good, good.
<ausimage> Can someone help figure out how to add another administrator to a team I own?
<wgrant> ausimage: You click on the edit link next to them on +members.
<ausimage> the pencil?
<wgrant> Yes.
<ausimage> there! it was hiding from me :/
<ausimage> thanks
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/lansones
<mdeslaur> Where do I report launchpad abuse to get an account disabled?
<wgrant> mdeslaur: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, given that the usual AsiaPac LOSA is on leave.
<wgrant> Which user is it? They've had a few usuals lately...
<mdeslaur> hi wgrant. It would be this guy: https://launchpad.net/~maurizio-live
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Him again.
<wgrant> spm loves him.
<mdeslaur> hehe
<wgrant> But what the frick is he doing reenabled.
<wgrant> Maybe he hasn't been disabled since they fixed that bug.
<mdeslaur> what bug?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> he's back at it.
<wgrant> Bastard.
<wgrant> The bug where a deactivated user could reactivate their account.
<mdeslaur> ouch
<mdeslaur> that's a bad bug :)
 * wgrant hopes there is a LOSA around soonish.
<wgrant> But of course everybody is on leave, so it probably won't get fixed for two weeks like bugmail.
<wgrant> I guess we might have herb in 12 hours.
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll ask herb tomorrow
<mdeslaur> thanks wgrant
 * wgrant forgets who the other LOSA is.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Nobody.
<wgrant> That would explain it.
<mwhudson> mthaddon is the other losa
<wgrant> Right, but he's not here.
<mwhudson> indeed
<wgrant> I wonder if somebody forgot to really kill maurizio-live after the rollout, or if there is YALPB that we have to work out ourselves.
<sgorf> I've just renamed my short name and my PPA url for sources.list now 404s. Have I broken it or will it rebuild itself in time?
<nhandler> sgorf: If you changed your name on LP, your PPA url will also change
<sgorf> nhandler: Yes it has, but the URL itself 404s
<sgorf> The new URL that is
<nhandler> The new url?
<nhandler> Are you using the URL listed on your ppa page?
<sgorf> Yes - that 404s. I've just tried and the old URL still works. These URLs are http://ppa.launchpad.net/...
<wgrant> sgorf: You'll have to convince Launchpad to republish your PPA - just uploading a package or copying an existing one to another distribution series will do it.
<wgrant> (if you do it now, it'll be fixed in 20 minutes)
<sgorf> wgrant: Thanks. I've made a copy to another series. I guess I'll just wait for the new URL to start working and then delete it again?
<wgrant> You can probably actually delete it now, but I'd not risk it.
<wgrant> So yes, do as you say.
<sgorf> Great - thanks very much
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> stub: Thanks!
<wgrant> stub: Can you tell if it was already disabled post-rollout?
<stub> Not now...
<wgrant> I thought there might have been a log somewhere.
<wgrant> Because I would have thought a LOSA would have done that...
<stub> There might be - I'm not normally doing this sort of thing ;)
<wgrant> I pondered pinging you when I saw you were around while it was being discussed, but presumed you wouldn't do anything of the sort. I am glad I was wrong!
<wgrant> Maybe he will stay dead for more than a day this time.
<wgrant> FUCKER
<wgrant> He's using his other account.
<wgrant> ~rutadeevacuacion
<wgrant> That *was* dead.
<wgrant> I'm sure of it.
<wgrant> stub: Can you kill that too, please?
<stub> Ok.
<wgrant> He noticed quickly this time :(
<sgorf> wgrant: It created http://ppa.launchpad.net/.../ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ (I copied from intrepid to jaunty) but not http://ppa.launchpad.net/.../ubuntu/dists/intrepid/ - and then an upload of a new package to intrepid failed during the chroot step as dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404'd
<wgrant> sgorf: Blah, I guess it only publishes dirty pockets. Copy something into each series you want published, and I'll see if there's a bug about this.
<wgrant> Bug #87326 is probably this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 87326 in soyuz "Support PPA Renaming and Reassignment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87326
<sgorf> Thanks. I think I've stuffed it more now. I can't seem to copy Hardy -> Gutsy as "same version has unpublished binaries in the destination archive for Hardy, please wait for them to be published before copying" - but it says that the hardy version is published
<wgrant> sgorf: You recently uploaded the hardy one?
<sgorf> I copied the hardy one from the broken intrepid one. The hardy one built ok
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Bug #283960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283960 in soyuz "PPA page should re-assure the user that their binary packages are being published" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283960
<sgorf> So then I deleted the intrepid one with the intention of then copying hardy back to intrepid
<wgrant> Binaries are published separate from sources.
<wgrant> Wait 13 minutes, try again.
<wgrant> Then the binaries will be published.
<sgorf> lol ok ;)
<wgrant> The 'Published' field on +archive just refers to the source.
<sgorf> Right. I think I understand the state now, thanks.
<wgrant> Launchpad. You have seriously failed.
<wgrant> Again.
<wgrant> That is just stupid.
<wgrant> Really, really stupid.
<wgrant> On multiple levels.
<wgrant> It was an awful lot easier than I suspected, too.
<wgrant> Can you just turn of P3As until somebody actually reviews their implementation, please?
 * wgrant headdesks repeatedly.
<wgrant> Yes, I know I should be positive, but this is ridiculous.
<jamesh> we're using private ppas though
<wgrant> You're fucked then, sorry.
<wgrant> This is ridiculous.
<wgrant> I tried to attack through one avenue, and found an even easier avenue half-way through. Again.
<wgrant> That's two in a week.
<wgrant> Ah, I think I might see what's going on here.
<wgrant> So it's not entirely broken by design.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: no, they didn't kill him after the rollout.  i asked one LOSA to, but he didn't end up doing it
<Hobbsee> although might have done so after lunch, when i hadn't checked again
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Ah, damn.
<wgrant> Maybe they'll stay dead now.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: well, i got my second account killed, and still haven't managed to be able to reactivate it again, so i am confident that they have actually fixed it correctly
<Hobbsee> or, that if they haven't, that it's going to take a while to figure out what the next way is to get in
 * Hobbsee tried all the obvious options, but no dice.
<wgrant> OK, I take back my not entirely broken statement.
<Hobbsee> it's just mostly broken?
<wgrant> No, it's entirely broken.
<Hobbsee> make up your mind ;)
<wgrant> More broken than I'd imagined.
<Hobbsee> so how's it broken, and what are the implications?
<wgrant> That's for the private bug to know.
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> can i get subscribed to it?  :P
<wgrant> Oh good.
<wgrant> Bad evening, al-maisan.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i'm starting they need to have something between production and edge, where you can just go in and point out all the holes, before this stuff gets released.
<Hobbsee> it would probably be the quickest way of finding them
<Hobbsee> and finding all the problems, before they became bigger problems.
<wgrant> I really fear the freeing now.
<wgrant> Even just the availability of design docs is going to make this stuff easier to find. I guess non-malicious people are just going to have to find them first.
 * Hobbsee wonders if any other projects do offer private repositories, and other private stuff, centralise
<Hobbsee> d
<sgorf> Does the "deleted" status ever go away?
<wgrant> sgorf: In a PPA?
<sgorf> Yeah
<wgrant> No, those packages will show up forever.
<al-maisan> hello wgrant
<sgorf> My PPA now works as it should, but it says "build failed" against intrepid, possibly because I copied it over a previous deleted version
<al-maisan> how are things?
<wgrant> al-maisan: Hello...
<wgrant> al-maisan: Not optimal, if you check your bugmail.
<al-maisan> hmm..
<sgorf> What I don't really get is that how can you rebuild a package if it already exists in another series? Surely both builds end up in the same place in the pool?
<wgrant> sgorf: They do.
<wgrant> You can't copy it without binaries within the same PPAa.
<wgrant> It will tell you you are wrong.
<al-maisan> wgrant: please point me to the bug you have in mind.
<wgrant> al-maisan: Bug #310507, bug #310503
<ubottu> Bug 310507 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/310507 is private
<ubottu> Bug 310503 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/310503 is private
<sgorf> wgrant: OK I get that...but then how can I have build failed in one series but build succeeded in another - both in the same ppa?
 * al-maisan takes a look
<wgrant> sgorf: Hm, where's this?
<sgorf> https://launchpad.net/~racb/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any
<sgorf> I've made a right mess of it if deleted packages are going to hang around forever :-/
<wgrant> That's an interesting case.
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> Deleted packages don't affect much.
<sgorf> Yeah but it's ugly!
<wgrant> Other than stopping you from uploading the same version again.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> You mean like that, I see.
<wgrant> No, those won't be there forever.
<wgrant> The aren't displayed by default, normally.
<wgrant> But these are because they were copied into and are still published in another series.
<wgrant> That's probably a bug.
<sgorf> I see
<sgorf> I have to say I'm very impressed by ppas and launchpad generally
<wgrant> Once they're gone from that other series, they should both vanish from the page.
<sgorf> I used to maintain all my own repositories by hand (for company internal stuff)
<wgrant> That's painful.
<wgrant> LP certainly makes things much easier.
<sgorf> Painful yeah - I built all packages by hand and copied the binaries around to get them to the repository and a script to update the Packages files. No pool - separate directories for each stream. And no removal of old packages either
<wgrant> Ah, fun.
<sgorf> One other ugliness - Jaunty is listed in the sources.list filter thing even though I don't have any packages for jaunty any more. I guess that's because a Release or Packages file exists for it
<wgrant> Right, that sounds like another bug, and I think that one might already be filed.
<sgorf> Quite a lot of bugs exposed for one night's work then :-)
<sgorf> Are there any bugs you think I should file?
<wgrant> sgorf: You could file the one about the deleted packages still showing up.
<wgrant> If it is already filed, and I don't think it is, somebody who knows will fix it up, I'm sure.
<sgorf> So the deleted package should have disappeared, but hasn't, right?
<wgrant> Correct.
<sgorf> wgrant: Bug #231364 suggests that I might have to wait 24 hours - or do you think that doesn't apply here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231364 in soyuz "PPA still shows packages even though they are not available to be deleted (cannot clean up my PPA)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231364
<wgrant> sgorf: I don't think that's relevant here - that's for the packages in the pool.
<sgorf> OK thanks. I'll file a bug
<sgorf> OK filed bug #310517, thanks very much for the help wgrant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310517 in soyuz "PPA package not cleared out after delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310517
<wgrant> sgorf: np
<emgent> kiko-afk: ping about question 54892
<kiko-afk> yeah yeah
 * Hobbsee wonders if questions get dumped to the bottom of kiko's queue if they get asked about too much
<kiko-afk> sometimes!
<kiko-afk> wgrant, ping?
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: he'll be asleep by now
<emgent> kiko-afk: lol, you dont understand me :)
<kiko-afk> emgent, sometimes. sometimes. :)
<wgrant> kiko-afk: Hi...
<emgent> kiko-afk: when you have time take a look on my reply.
<Hobbsee> or not
<hexmode> are the 64bit ppa builds down?
<cprov> hexmode: let me check
<cprov> hexmode: no, nothing indicates that, americium is building.
<hexmode> k, just wondering because apt-get update is giving me nothing on some ppas...
<hexmode> will look a bit closer myself
<pmarti> any kind soul to review the .pot of the wader project? thanks :)
<MagicFab> hate to ask this, but is there any way to remove someone from the "recently applied" / "deactivated" members list of a team ?
<beuno> MagicFab, not really, no  :(
<MagicFab> beuno, not even by removing the account completely ?
<beuno> MagicFab, maybe if it is deactivated, yes
<beuno> sinzui, ^
<MagicFab> in fact I thjink this user just deactived their account
<MagicFab> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sebastiancobaleda
<sinzui> MagicFab: No-one can remove an account
<MagicFab> interesting, as I still have his account info in another browser. But opening a new window gives me an error
<sinzui> MagicFab: But I see I misunderstood. Congratulation, you have discovered a bug
<sinzui> MagicFab: I think the user is now gone. Is he still in your list?
<MagicFab> sinzui, how could he remove himself ? I was going to ask the bug squad how he made it into that team as he was  "fix released"ing bugs and causing damage in every place he participated!
<MagicFab> sinzui, he had accumulated a karma of 5343 - ~3000 more than yesterday
<sinzui> MagicFab: I think the user is deactivated or suspended. No active users have that id, nor do I see sebastian cobaleda when I search. The user could have changed his name or displayname...but that wouls also show up in your list of "recently applied"
<sinzui> MagicFab: which team are you seeing this user in?
<MagicFab> ok got it -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jscc88-deactivatedaccount
<sinzui> I see
<MagicFab> sinzui, he most probably accumulated a lot of karma by opening dummy accounts and sending answers back and forth.
<sinzui> ??
<sinzui> Why? Blueprints are the way to get karma for doing nothing?
<sinzui> MagicFab: Is this user stuck in a recently applied list? For which project? Deactivated users should not appear in a list to join a team
<MagicFab> sinzui, as I asked here he apparently zapped himself from everywhere
<sinzui> MagicFab: I don't think that is the whole story. A lot of questions are unsolved. I don't see any spam in his remarks. Though I don't think his advise was often helpful
<MagicFab> I see a lot of cut & paste comments, and he may just have preferred to storm out.
<sgorf> In bugs.../.../+bug/.../+choose-affected-product, how do I select an Ubuntu package? I can see other bugs listed as "bluez (Ubuntu)", but entering "ubuntu", "bluez", "ubuntu bluez", "ubuntu/bluez" all fail to find it
<beuno> sgorf, full URL?
<sgorf> to the project?
<beuno> sure, why not
<sgorf> I tried https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez and that failed also
<beuno> sgorf, where are you trying to link it?
<sgorf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/285412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 285412 in alsa-lib "ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1619:(bluetooth_init) BT_GETCAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)" [Undecided,New]
<sgorf> I've found that that bug is actually a general Ubuntu bug, in I think bluez
<sgorf> As it affects non-alsa stuff for me in Intrepid
<sgorf> So I am trying to add "bluez (Ubuntu)" as an "also affects project", then enter a comment to explain
<beuno> sgorf, if you want to link to a package
<nhandler> sgorf: Use also affects distribution
<beuno> you'll need to use "Also affects distribution..."
<beuno> (I know, not intuitive, we're fixing it)
<sgorf> OK, it seems obvious now - and it worked - thanks!
<nhandler> :)
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<CarlFK> the tag list is too long
<CarlFK> and I have no idea how to search for "usb" in jaunty
<lamalexmas> anyone know the status of the launchpad + PQM integration?
<lamalexmas> is that something we can be looking forward to in Q1 2009?
<CarlFK> how do I check out trunk from a project? it would be nice to have something I can cut/paste into a shell on  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mdipierro/web2conf/devel
<beuno> CarlFK, if the project has set a branch as their development focus, it's just a simple:   bzr branch lp:projectname
<beuno> CarlFK, which that project hasn't
#launchpad 2008-12-23
<scientes_> do you really keep a long lint of BSD copyright licences for each person that translated a single line that ever went into a software package installed on your system?
<scientes_> i guess with compression that isnt as bag but still---where is this file/files?
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<CarlFK> beuno: if the project hasn't... whats the long form?
<wgrant> CarlFK: lp:~userorteam/project/branch
<wgrant> On the page it says: "Get this branch:   bzr branch lp:~mdipierro/web2conf/devel"
<CarlFK> wgrant: what page?  (i just searched for "branch" and "bzr' on a few pages
<wgrant> CarlFK: The branch page. The one you linked to. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mdipierro/web2conf/devel
<CarlFK> oh that page :)
<gnomefreak> on the advanced bug search from your LP page, is there a reeason why series-specific, Target milestone not a drop down or something?
<PabeLS_> hi there, any kind soul to review the vcs-imports and the .pot file of the wader project? thanks :)
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: cprov | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<NCommander> Is Launchpad able to handle Qt translation files in addition to gettext?
<kiko-afk> danilos, will know the answer to that, I think the answer is kinda
<danilos> NCommander: you'd have to use KDE tools to convert files to PO first (i.e. they already do it for QT itself)
<danilos> NCommander: Launchpad doesn't support them natively
<NCommander> Ugh ....
 * NCommander would think there would be a bug about that ...
<danilos> NCommander: there is, it's not something we are planning on working on in the near future (existing tools should be sufficient, imo)
<NCommander> I'll have to poke my KDE developer friend to explain how to do that magic
<danilos> NCommander: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/68959
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 68959 in rosetta "Should handle Qt/KDE '.ts' Translation Source files in addition to '.po'" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<danilos> NCommander: translate-toolkit should also contain ts2po
<NCommander> That doesn't solve anything, since that means for translations to be used, then I need to retrieve them from Launchpad, and then convert them back
<NCommander> Kinda defeats the point of Rosetta, no?
<Odd_Bloke> NCommander: Isn't the point of Rosetta to allow translators to translate easily?  So the developer having to do more work, while irritating, doesn't quite defeat the point of it.
<NCommander> The problem is that langpacks are supposed to be updated rountinely, if I can only put my translations in the tarball, then only the latest versions of my package will have updated translations
<persia> Any langpacks people about?  I've been thinking about some of the talk that came out of ArchiveReorganisation about collapsing the free components in Ubuntu, and wonder how that would affect translations.
<cprov> persia: you can talk to danilo
<cprov> persia: but I have the impression that we will be able to decide with translation will be included in the lang-packs per-seed basis as well
<persia> cprov, So rather than having translations for "main", translations will happen for a given cell?
<cprov> persia: they can happen for any given cell we want to, that's my impression.
<persia> That works.  I just wanted to make sure that translations didn't get missed, as it wasn't brought up in the session, and I didn't see traffic about it since.
<persia> Thanks for the confirmation.
<cprov> persia: np, IIRC nobody mentioned it during the session, if you have time please make a note in the specification. This way we won't forget ;)
<persia> I'll do that now.
<cprov> persia: thanks
<cr3> is there a way to remove old entries from my ppa?
<cprov> cr3: you can delete published packages.
<cprov> cr3: superseded versions are automatically removed.
<cr3> cprov: superseded versions don't seem to be removed here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hardware-testing/+archive
<cprov> cr3: let me check
<cr3> cprov: I'm not finding how to delete published packages
<cprov> cr3: which package exactly ?
<cr3> cprov: checkbox - 0.1-0ubuntu14 and checkbox - 0.1-0ubuntu15
<cprov> cr3: they are published in different series.
<cprov> cr3: the checkbox version in intrepid doesn't supersede the one in hardy.
<cr3> cprov: interesting, so I need to do some cleanup then. can I delete some of these?
<cprov> cr3:  there is a yellow-pencil link the upper-right corner of the package list, besided the 'Copy Package' one.
<cr3> cprov: gotcha
<cprov> cr3: yes, of course, go to the 'delete-packages' form and delete whatever you think you should.
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> is this the place to ask questions about PPA?
<pmjdebruijn> I upload a package which was broken, because of a missing .orig.tar.gz, so I requested a delete, next I uploaded the fixed package (~ppa2), but it seems it won't show up anymore...
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait... it just took longer...
 * pmjdebruijn crawls into a silent corner...
<Ursinha> :)
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: sorry, was afk
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: yes, here :)
 * beuno thinks cprov delays his responses intentionally so problems fix themselves
<cprov> beuno: that's quite common, you know.
<beuno> I do!
<beuno> :)
<pmjdebruijn> it's called rubber-ducking, ranting until you've solved your own problem... it has therapeutic value :)
<CarlFK> is "blueprints" the place to document install instructions?
<pmjdebruijn> install instructions for what?
<CarlFK> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mdipierro/web2conf/devel
<beuno> CarlFK, maybe in answers as a FAQ?
<CarlFK> "the project"
<beuno> we don't really have a place for for something like that
<beuno> that's why we want wikis in Launchpad  :)
<CarlFK> wow, still no wiki?
<CarlFK> blueprint sounds like what I will use
<CarlFK> or just ignore this for now
<cr3> what's the difference between having serieses and releases for a project?
<cprov> cr3: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<beuno> cr3, series contain releases
<beuno> series are lines of developments
<beuno> releases are actual releases, with files, etc
<cr3> beuno: so "series" kinda maps to a major release and "release" to minor releases, right?
<pmjdebruijn> hmm, the binary debs are not showing up for one of my PPA packages...
<cr3> or maybe "series" maps to minor releases (0.1, 0.2, etc.) and "release" to bug fix releases (0.1.1, 0.1.2, etc.)
<beuno> cr3, they're complimentary
<beuno> you have a series
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published
<beuno> which will contain X number of releases
<beuno> they will be minor releases
<beuno> until you do the final release
<beuno> then, you will probably create a new series
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: wait 6 minutes.
<pmjdebruijn> cprov: heh ok... :)
<beuno> cr3, so the series will be called "2.0", and you may have: 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, 2.4...
<beuno> that's one one
<pmjdebruijn> cprov: it all went faster with the other packages, but I'll wait some more :)
<beuno> the other is:   series "2.0", and: 2.0beta1, 2.0beta2, 2.0rc1..... 2.0!
<pmjdebruijn> how can I enabled my packages to be built for Hardy as well?
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: ppa publication only happen at :00, :20 and :40. So, sometimes you can get lucky.
<pmjdebruijn> cprov: ah... right
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: you cannot rebuild the same source in the same repository, but you can copy source and binaries built in intrepid to hardy.
<pmjdebruijn> right... I see
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: usually the copy is safer the other way around (from the older suite to the new one), but it should be fine in your case too
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: if you really need to rebuild the source, you have to upload a new version.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> copying to source to hardy won't do?
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: no, it won't, it would produce binaries with the same versions than the one you already have for intrepid.
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: but they would have different contents.
<pmjdebruijn> cprov: that's the point, right?
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: no, two files with the same name can't be published in the repository
<cprov> pmjdebruijn: binaries can be different because they were built with different dependencies, but also because they use gzip compression and it encodes a timestamp in the header.
<LaserJock> can vcs-imports handle git?
<cprov> LaserJock: no, not yet.
<LaserJock> cprov: is that on the TODO list at all?
<cprov> LaserJock: let me try to find the relevant bug/spec (anyway, you can ask the #bazaar guys for fresh info)
<LaserJock> right
<kiko-afk> it's on the todo list, yeah
<cprov> LaserJock: check http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrFastImport/FrontEnds, you can probably do the import locally if you are in hurry. But VCS support is not ready yet.
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> I just have a upstream I work on possibly switching from SVN to git
<LaserJock> and I'm used to being able to use bzr, but perhaps I'll have to just use git until LP can mirror it
<stoecker> Hello
<stoecker> Can someone tell me, how I can "keep the current translation" in launchpads translation for strings with "need review" state and remove this review state? The only solution I found is to replace the string and later revert that change.
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<owh> A user has reported a bug and claimed it is a security issue. This is not the case. How do I remove that status, or should the security team do that?
<wgrant> owh: Click on the edit link in the privacy portlet.
<owh> wgrant: Tah
<owh> wgrant: That should be more discoverable - perhaps the "security issue" text underneath should link to the same place?
<wgrant> Indeed. But then there's the problem of *adding* the security flag.
<wgrant> beuno: ^^
<owh> wgrant: Well, that's initially done with the tick box on creation. I missed the tool-tip that says: "change privacy/security", all I saw was two lines, one about privacy - as in, this is a public bug, and one about security - this is a security issue.
<owh> wgrant: If the whole box was a button, it would be more obvious, saving HTML for an extra link.
<owh> wgrant: It gets pretty ugly quick :)
<owh> wgrant: What about just showing the two check boxes on the screen?
<wgrant> Indeed. Maybe beuno has an idea.
<ronny> hi
<ronny> is there a way to set up a ppa on project-basis?
<wgrant> ronny: No, but there should soon be a way to say that a PPA is the official one for a project.
<ronny> ok
<ronny> gmm
<ronny> how do i actually get my fresh deb files into the ppa
<owh> Gotta do some support at this end. My connection might drop out. BRB,
<ronny> i just started to make debs for the development versions of the pida ide + its deps
<wgrant> ronny: You upload sources, and Launchpad builds them into debs for you.
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> is there any howto for handling dayly/weekyl builds of development version
<ronny> s
<ronny> im new to the whole debian packaging process
#launchpad 2008-12-24
<ronny> does the launchpad ppa support dput scp mode?
<jamesh> ronny: I don't think so.
<ronny> any particular reason? (given that stuff like ssh push via bzr is supported)
<jamesh> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA only mentions ftp uploads
<jamesh> because it hasn't been implemented yet
<ronny> hmm, i wish debian packaging was more simple
<jamesh> ronny: note that source package uploads need to be signed with your PGP key, so you shouldn't have to worry about man-in-the-middle tampering
<ronny> yeah
<ronny> hmm
<wgrant> We don't make packaging more difficult than it needs to be.
<jamesh> doing a debian package from scratch seems a lot more difficult than an RPM package
<ronny> im used to packaging under gentoo, its more difficult
<ronny> (with deb packages)
<jamesh> there are many more choices in how to do things for debian packages
<jamesh> in areas I just don't care about
<ronny> all i want to say is "use distutils for building", "version=xyz", "deps=...","optional deops=...",
<ronny> right now i have a debian dir with 7 files, im confused and tired of the crap
<jamesh> cdbs can make things fairly simple for things like that
<ronny> then i clearly missed something
<ronny> ok, that makes the rules file more easy
<ronny> nothing about all the others
<zwnj> can i subscribe to launchpad-users mailing-list in digest mode?
<zwnj> i couldn't find any option other than "unsubscribe" in the overview page of the group
<qball> any plans on supporting git in launchpad code?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> the source code should be available by the end of the year
<RAOF> You mean git-imports or hosting git repositories?
<qball> RAOF: yes, sorry for being vague
<RAOF> qball: Sadly, 'yes' isn't a useful answer to the question.  You're after (a) native git reposiotry hosting?  or (b) Having external git repositories mirrored in bzr on launchpad?
<qball> (b)
<RAOF> I believe the answer to that, is 'yes'.
<qball> aah cool.. is there a eta
<RAOF> But I can't think of a supporting reference to that offhand, so take it with a grain of salt.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> I have a question, is it ok?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> as an active member of the Israeli Hebrew team...
<qball> I am not constantly downloading the latest translations, and uploading them if there is either a change or just to get the "newly translated in launchpad" updated.. if my code is in "code" that is fixed right? it will pull directly from code?
<LarstiQ> Yaron-Ubuntu: in general, it's a bad idea to ask if you can ask. Just ask the question and someone may answer.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> thanks...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> We have some general problem regarding the system
<Yaron-Ubuntu> we mustn't translate all the console apps
<Yaron-Ubuntu> its a community decision, so we need a sign or some sort of warning before trying to edit a console app
<Yaron-Ubuntu> and an option to copy all the original strings to the translated strings so it will be completely "translated"
<wgrant> That sounds like a very bad idea to me.
<wgrant> particularly that last bit.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> why?
<wgrant> Why should console apps be discriminated against?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> There many issues with Hebrew in console
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Because Hebrew is a semitic language and it is RTL written
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Do you think its practical?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> We actually tranlated dpkg partially, it looks awefull...
<wgrant> That'd be a question for some translations person, and I'm not one of them, and I don't think there are any around, nor is there likely to be for a few days.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> that sucks...
<wgrant> It is rather close to Christmas/New Year.
<wgrant> So lots of people are on leave.
<wgrant> But some might not be. I don't know.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> I see... Its Channukah nowasays...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> For some its Chrismukkah...
<LarstiQ> what makes translated dpkg awful, no RTL support?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> the console screen while openning details
<Yaron-Ubuntu> although the console window in dpkg should be rtl enabled...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> dpkg has this console window that shows the progress in details, this screen should be RTL enabled except that nobody reported about it...
<wgrant> dpkg or Synaptic?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Hmmmm Synaptic shows all the available packages if im not wrong...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> the installation of the packages is done via dpkg after you select them in Synaptic (im not a pro yet so its a tough guess)
<wgrant> The graphical window with the shell in it is still part of Synaptic.
<wgrant> dpkg's output is shown in there.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Thanks for clarifying...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> So the dpkg window inside Synaptic should be rtl aligned and Hebrew enabled...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> but that makes another problem
<Yaron-Ubuntu> using dpkg outside synaptic will show unreadable and flipped messages
<wgrant> Yes, that is slightly problematic.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> so either way dpkg should not be translated
<wgrant> But this is nothing Ubuntu-specific; how do other people do this?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> dpkg is not translated in Debian as well (we have a few project managers)
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Each operating system and windows manager has its own translators and manager so the apps are not coordinated, meaning that a system wide decision made in Debian is not applied on Ubuntu and vice versa
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Thats an issue we are pretty close to solve (Translators community)
<danilos> Yaron-Ubuntu: you should not let people in the Ubuntu Hebrew translation team who are not aware of the policy of no-translating console apps
<danilos> Yaron-Ubuntu: Launchpad cannot manage these policies for you in so many detail, it's up to you Hebrew team owners to force it
<Yaron-Ubuntu> As one of the most active members I must tell you that im not aware of the console apps myself, there too many console messages, we can't remember each and every one of them...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> I can tell between documentation and an app, I can't tell between console app and GUI app...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Some of them are not even installed on my system...
<LarstiQ> It seems to me you'd know more context about what you're translating?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Its not that obvious... sometimes we can tell what we are translating and sometimes we can't, my work computer has XP in it and I use it to translated sometimes, I have no clue about what im translating...
<LarstiQ> hmkay, I am not a translator, but that does not seem good practice to me.
<LarstiQ> how can you know your translations are correct in the context they will be used?
<LarstiQ> Or is that left up to feedback from users?
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Some left to the users and some are checked by the team...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Just so you'll get a notion of what is going on, we are only 2 active translators and there are some translators that work from time to time...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> most of us are not working on Ubuntu anymore because we sick of losing our translations every time Ubuntu has a new version...
<LarstiQ> aha, you are short on manpower, I see.
<Yaron-Ubuntu> real short...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> We have a systemwide decision not to translate KDE, Compiz, Beryl and OpenOffice because our changes are mostly lost...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> OpenOffice is translated by a private company that was hired by the ministry of finance of the Israeli goverment...
<Yaron-Ubuntu> KDE translators are translating upstream so they won't join us
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Compiz and Beryl have their own translator
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Gnome is the only thing translated with the system
<Yaron-Ubuntu> Inkscape - Maintained by me
<Yaron-Ubuntu> There are many others that we just don't touch at all because we don't want our changes to be lost
 * LarstiQ nods
 * Yaron-Ubuntu as well
<nieva> help
<mdz> BjornT: are you around?
<mdz> anyone around who can help me find out why the cloakroom doesn't seem to be working?
<mdz> NotFound: Object: <zope.app.publisher.browser.viewmeta.FileBugGuidedView object at 0x2aaaad5844d0>, name: u'st25U5bfmLnFGQLjVv8VJiOnE8s'<br />
<mdz> etc.
<dash> howdy. trying to set up my PPA for the first time; uploading a package, I get a "Rejected: Unable to find distroseries: unstable" email
<dash> I assume that's because the changelog line is "ecru (0.2.0-1) unstable; urgency=low"
<dash> if it's not supposed to be 'unstable', what's it supposed to be?-)
<dash> 'hardy', i guess?
<cprov> dash: yes, one of the supported ubuntu series
<cprov> dash: check http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<dash> OK
<cprov> dash: you know you can override the changelog series target by uploading the source to a different path, right ?
<cprov> dash: create a new dput.cf target with incoming = ~dash/ubuntu/hardy for uploading pristine debian sources to hardy, for instance.
<dash> hm! ok
<dash> well, this is my code, and I just wrote debian package bits for it :)
<cprov> dash: it helps if you are just building a bunch of debian sources w/o any changes.
<dash> right
<dash> which is essentially what i'm doing
<cprov> dash: cool
<cprov> dash: you may benefit of creating a single changelog entry (for debian) and then upload it to hardy in your PPA, wait it to build and then copy source & binaries to the newer series (intrepid and jaunty).
<dash> right, that was my plan
<cprov> dash: it's a easy way to do less work and get a broader audience.
<cprov> dash: note that you have to copy hardy's binaries to the newer ubuntu series, you can't rebuild the source.
<dash> yep. this is just a cunning plan to get rid of my (ubuntu-using) friends' excuses for not trying my software.
<dash> cprov: Huh.
<dash> that seems slightly odd
<cprov> dash: yes, first because you probably don't need to (unless you know you do) and secondly because of the pool/ repository topology
<cprov> dash: rebuilds of the same source would result in binaries with the same version but different contexts (which would cause conflicts in disk)
<dash> ah.
<dash> of course, they're pooled.
<cprov> dash: it's worth saying the the vast majority of binaries from hardy still working fine in jaunty (which keeps toolchain backward compatibility)
<dash> right
<dash> yeah, my dependencies aren't anything exotic
<dash> gmp, libgc, glib, python
<cprov> dash: there are very feel cases where you would actually need a rebuild, for that you have to upload a new source version
<cprov> dash: great, that should be fine
<cprov> dash: I vaguely remember of some perl libraries that were drastically modified.
<cprov> okay, now I have to go ...
<cprov> dash: file a question in soyuz if you have any problems with your uploads or if you have suggestions.
<cprov> dash: good luck with LP PPAs and thanks for using it.
<cprov-out> good night, guys!
<wgrant> Night cprov-out.
<dash> cprov-out: thanks for the help :)
#launchpad 2008-12-25
<NCommander> morning all
<magcius> I'm confused... if Launchpad only has my public key, how can they identify it is me without my private key...
<persia> magcius_, Private and public keys are linked such that anything encrypted with the public key may only be decrypted by the private key, and vice-versa.  If LP can decrypt something you provide with your public key, you must have encrypted it with your private key.
<magcius> Anybody know of any way to get Launchpad working in Mylyn?
<glade88> How do I download using bzr from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ideatorrent-developers/ideatorrent/devel/files? bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ideatorrent-developers/ideatorrent/devel/files -- does not work
<magcius> glade88, bzr get
<glade88> magcius: I tried that. I get: bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eideatorrent-developers/ideatorrent/devel/files/.bzr/branch-format: Unableto handle http code 500: Internal Server Error
<thekorn> glade88, try   	 bzr branch lp:ideatorrent
<glade88> thekorn: thanks, this works
<glade88> why does the above one return error 500?
<vadi2> Hi, I'm having issues setting a security contact for a project.
<vadi2> Even though I'm the registrant and part of the driver & bug supervisor team.
<vadi2> The help file (https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/YourProject?highlight=(Security)|(contact)) doesn't mention any specific requirements on setting the contact
<thekorn> vadi2, browse to the page https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/yourproject and click on the yellow pencil right to the "security contact"-field
<vadi2> does it have to be edge?
<vadi2> I do this in normal launchpad
<vadi2> says I dont have permissions to set it
<thekorn> there should be no difference between edge and normal launchpad in this case,
<thekorn> I think if you are member of the drivers team, you should be able to change such contact details
<thekorn> but I might be wrong
<vadi2> i am
<thekorn> oh, I was wrong, you have to be the maintainer, or member of the "maintainer" team
<vadi2> I am I think
<vadi2> yes I am
<vadi2> I'm part of the team
<vadi2> team owner in fact
<thekorn> vadi2, sorry then, I think I can't help you with tihs permission issues
<co0lingFir3> hello, is there a launchpad admin online who can tell me why i cannot login anymore? even requesting new password doesnt work... help
<sinzui> co0lingFir3: Are you seeing any errors or message when you try to login or reset your password?
<MrKanister> Hi. The bugwatch in bug #303045 is not getting updated. I tryed to remove and re-add the bugwach, but that didn't solve the problem. Before I did that the bugwatch hasn't been updated for about a week. Is there a way for somebody to trigger it manually? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303045 in totem "wheel doesnt skip timeline in fullscreen mode" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303045
<sinzui> MrKanister: bugwatches are batch updated several times a day. GNOME bugs can take days or weeks to update because of performance issues with their old version of bugzilla.
<co0lingFir3> sinzui: if i want to login it says that the email address and the pw do not match. if i request a new pw it says that my account details have not been found.
<sinzui> MrKanister: Since the upstream status id resolved/fixed, I recommend removing the bugwatch and manually setting the status to indicate a fix is available for Ubuntu.
<sinzui> co0lingFir3: I conclude you registered using  a different address.
<MrKanister> sinzui: Thank you sinzui, I've ner ver heard about that :). I was thinking about setting it manually, but hesitated, but if you say in this case it is okay to set it manually I will do that. Thanks again and marry christmas :)
<sinzui> co0lingFir3: If you are claiming a profile that was created by Launchpad, it may have used an old email address found in a change log.
<sinzui> co0lingFir3: Which user are you trying to login as?
<melquart> on the page for a certain bug, i see in the box on the right only a link to "Unsubscribe" and "Subscribe someone else", not to "Subscribe". This proves that I am subscribed to this bug, doesn't it? Because when I click on my profile, then on "Bugs" and then "List subscribed bugs", this bug is NOT listed
<melquart> why not?
<thekorn> melquart, maybe because this bug's tasks are closed
<melquart> ah... i see
<thekorn> and so filtered out of your personal bug overview
<melquart> tx
<qball> hmm stupidly foolishly made a serie in launchpad when I watned to make a rlease
<qball> to a serie
<qball> can I delete this wrong serie?
#launchpad 2008-12-26
<mn> Hello all of launchpad.  I would need to check the suitability of a project for launchpad.  Anyone there who could help?
<mn> s//would
<mn> ping BjornT
<mn> ping: NextHop__
<Hobbsee> mn: you probably won't get an answer today, it's still a public holiday in a lot of placs.
<Hobbsee> *places
<mn> Hobbsee: that's true.  maybe you could help?
<Hobbsee> mn: possibly, but somewhat unlikely
<mn> I am proposing a project that would be dedicated to creating packages for making Ubuntu a clone of the latest windows operating system and .iso live/install CDs of these clones.  Is this a suitable project?
 * Hobbsee blinks
<mn> lol
<Hobbsee> it probably is
<mn> :D I hope
<Hobbsee> although i have absolutely no idea of how you intend to go about doing that
<mn> Hobbsee: Why?
<RAOF_> Hobbsee: Merry Christmas, incidentally.
<Hobbsee> RAOF_: merry christmas to you too!
<persia> mn, Have you considered ReactOS?  Might be better to help there than to start a new project.
<mn> persia: haven't even heard of it.  I will check it though.  Do you think my project would be acceptable though?
<persia> mn, As a concept, if it's free software, yes.  I wouldn't expect you to be successful in making Ubuntu a Windows clone due to kernel differences: ReactOS is really the project you want to chase.
<RAOF_> Since you don't know, ReactOS is basically a lower-level version of the Wine project; it's building an open-source Windows.
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting!
 * Hobbsee wonders how successful it is
 * RAOF_ points at Wine as a likely proxy.
<mn> persia: I want a GUI clone.  I am shooting for a Ubuntu OS with the GUI of the latest Windows OS
<RAOF_> Mmm, delicious Margaret River wine!
 * Hobbsee notes there used to be an XP theme for kde.
<Hobbsee> (community done)
<persia> mn, You don't need a project for that: just use the right KDE theme (which probably already exists).
<mn> persia:  I have several packages installed in Gnome which make the GUI of Vista.  I want a project with a single package and install script to make the transition easier.  I also want the project to make .iso liveCDs with installation.  Fruitless project?
<persia> mn, Mostly.
<mn> Ah, well I guess I'll try it
<persia> Having a meta-package in Ubuntu is probably a better way to manage the installation of stuff.
<persia> LP won't build isos, so you'd need your own infrastructure for that.
<mn> persia: how would I go about the meta-package for ubuntu?
<persia> mn, That's really more a question for #ubuntu-motu, but you'd probably want to start by looking at some of the existing metapackages.
<mn> mk ty
<emet> hey
<Kalidarn> is there anyone about
<Peng_> Anyone of importance who can fix things, or just anyone at all? :P
<Kalidarn> i kinda uploaded something with an ugly version, which has been commited also my signature identity i changed it to Full Name <email>
<Kalidarn> and yeah now i want to make sure i get rid of the fugly mistake i made
<Kalidarn> something i can't do ;)
<Peng_> What do you mean? You want to delete a branch? Undo commits?
<Kalidarn> yeah delete my commit
<Kalidarn> https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+related-software
<Kalidarn> nobody knows about it except for me
<Kalidarn> so it won't break anyone :)
<LarstiQ> ah, but now we do! ;)
<Kalidarn> shhh
<persia> Not commit: upload.
<Kalidarn> ah thanks persia sorry... im a newb to this launchpad :P
<Kalidarn> so much more... featureful than... aur ever was
<Kalidarn> or submitting things in random bugs on a gentoo bugtracker lol
<Kalidarn> any administrators about?
<Kalidarn> i kind of made a screw up with my naming scheme, and well now it won't let me upload anything
<Kalidarn> it successfully uploads, but i get no email
<Kalidarn> if it's accepted
<Kalidarn> or rejected
<Kalidarn> my ppa is: https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+ppa-packages
<ramvi> How do I upload a binary, a deb, pre-compiled, to a launchpad PPA? I don't have a .changes file
<pmjdebruijn> ramvi: you don't
<pmjdebruijn> ramvi: the whole point of PPA, is that it compiles your sources packages in a clean environment, for both i386 _and_ amd64
<ramvi> what if I have my own repository. how do I upoload a precompiled deb?
<pmjdebruijn> ramvi: your own repository is your own problem... PPA doesn't have anything do to with your own repositories
<pmjdebruijn> ramvi: settings up your own repository is a whole different matter
<pmjdebruijn> lo, is there a way to see what hwtest-gtk sends to launchpad?
<NCommander> pmjdebruijn, yeah, there is a URL /+hwdb or something like that
<pmjdebruijn> it seems that's only for uploading...
#launchpad 2008-12-27
<ausimage> I just dput a package to my PPA, it says it built but I cannot find the package only a diff to the previous package... why is this???
<Nafallo> ausimage: becuase the publishing scripts can't run non-stop.
<Nafallo> ausimage: I think it runs every 20 minutes.
<ausimage> ahhh... so it is just delayed :)
<Nafallo> ausimage: yea :-)
<ausimage> that is good to know... thought I did not follow the procedure correctly :/
<ausimage> cool... thanks Nafallo
<Nafallo> ausimage: no worries :-)
<Kalidarn> barry_, you there
<mkanat> gmb: ping
<giosue_c> i'm new to launchpad and have just pushed up my first source package to my ppa, but my build isn't quite working.  does anyone have a minute to answer some questions?
<mkanat> giosue_c: I think lots of people are away, right now.
<mkanat> giosue_c: If nobody answers now, come back later--people are usually very helpful.
<giosue_c> is earlier in the day better or just not around the holidays?
<mkanat> giosue_c: I think it's just that it's the holidays. Earlier is better sometimes, though, because of where people are located.
<Kalidarn> would an administrators be about?
<Hobbsee> giosue_c_: what isn't working?
<mn> I need approval of a project.  Anyone staff that could help?
<wisd0m> hello, is this a place for question regarding Open PGP singing of the CoC?
<wgrant> wisd0m: Probably - lots of people aren't around over the holidays, but it's worth a try. What is the issue?
<wisd0m> i am trying to give a refferal. i got help doing that on IRC, but i can't remember the channel
<wisd0m> i am not in need of help now
<Kalidarn> any launchpad admins about?
<nhandler> I'm trying to follow the guide to using the python launchpad API. After running "    launchpad = Launchpad.get_token_and_login('just testing', STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)", it says it is meant to open my web browser for me to login. However, I am doing this over SSH, so my browser is links2 (CLI Browser). When I login in links2, it just reloads the login page. Is there any way to make this work?
<kagou> Hi
<kagou> I'v asked to create a Mailing list  for our team. This creation is "pending approval"
<kagou> Do I contact someone (launchpad admin) to accelerate approval process ?
<kagou> may be to explain our needs ?
<beuno> kagou, for which team is that?
<kagou> beuno, for https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr-planet
<beuno> kagou, approved
<kagou> wow
<kagou> tanks beuno  !
<beuno> :)
<nhandler> beuno: Do you know anything about the Launchpad API?
<beuno> nhandler, a little bit. I saw your question, but I'm not sure how the interaction with links2 is
<nhandler> beuno: Ok, no problem. Hopefully, the jaunty xserver issue will be resolved soon so I don't need to use ssh ;)
<beuno> nhandler, I'm sure it will
<nhandler> beuno: Actually, I got past that step. I just copied and pasted the URL it was trying to open. For some reason, that worked
<beuno> nhandler, ah, and opening it directly doesn't then?
<nhandler> beuno: When the API tried launching the browser, it didn't work right. However, manually going to the URL did work
<beuno> nhandler, does launching URLs from other places work>
<beuno> ?
<beuno> maybe it's a bug in the library
<nhandler> beuno: I'll do some more testing later to try and figure out exactly what is wrong.
<beuno> nhandler, thanks
<maxb> The latest version of the ubuntu 'zblast' source package doesn't seem to be building on any architectures other than i386, and I can't figure out why
<maxb> There is a P-a-s entry for *one* of the binaries generated by the source - but there are also arch-any binaries which should be built
<b52> hey guys
<b52> how can i delete a branch?
<beuno> b52, when you're in the branch's page
<beuno> you'll see a red icon next to the title
<beuno> if you own the branch, you can delete it from there
<b52> its a vcs import branch
<beuno> ah, then you need to file a question in:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<beuno> it may take a while, everyone's on vacation  :)
<b52> hmm, can i delete a whole project?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is there some way to dget from a private PPA?
<cityLights3> is there anyone here to help a newbie?
<oojah> cityLights3: Ask your question and if anybody can help they will :)
<cityLights3> thanks
<oojah> But bear in mind that the launchpad developers are less likely to be here as they're probably on holiday...
<cityLights3> how can I add a co writer to a new project?
<cityLights3> after I open a new branch I can only add subscribers
<cityLights3> I want a second developer to be able to commit code
<oojah> I'm not familiar at all with branches in launchpad, but have you looked into teams?
<cityLights3> how do I define a team
<cityLights3> ?
<cityLights3> I just ran team in the help
<cityLights3> reading up
<oojah> https://launchpad.net/people
<oojah> I imagine that a team can own a branch. Could be wrong though :)
<oojah> https://code.launchpad.net/pyroom <- some of the branches here are owned by teams.
<cityLights3>  I am tring to add the team to the branch
<cityLights3> it aint that simple
<cityLights3> I now need to associate it to a project
<cityLights3> and I can't give my own
<cityLights3> I must add to an exsiting one...
<cityLights3> got to go
<stgraber> cityLights3: you should: 1) create a project, 2) create a team, 3) register a branch owned by that team for that project
<stgraber> cityLights3: then add everyone to the team
<stgraber> (where everyone means everyone who should be able to commit code of course)
#launchpad 2008-12-28
<thumper> cityLights3: once you have a team you change the owner of the branch to the team in order to have the team members to have write access to the branch
<Kalidarn> thumper, u there
<det> How can I force a package in my PPA to be rebuilt ?
<Hobbsee> did it build before?
<wgrant> det: If the previous build succeeded, you'll need to upload a new version.
<det> :<
<det> Thanks
<thumper> Kalidarn: no, I'm just off to the beach, it is nice here
<Kalidarn> hmm okay then
<Kalidarn> i ust was wondering if there was an admin around that could fix my ppa problem ;)
<wgrant> What's the problem? There are probably no admins around, but not many things relating to PPAs need admin intervention.
<Kalidarn> basically i made a commit with a bad version
<Kalidarn> and now it wont let me do anything
<Kalidarn> because the number is lower than what it should be
<Kalidarn> it'd be nice if it could be deleted :P but sadly i can't do that
<Kalidarn> see i originally used 0ubuntu1
<Kalidarn> and i should have used ~ppa
<Kalidarn> in my version as another user corrected me but yeah
<Kalidarn> i was able to delete the debs but i can't clear the changelog
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: ping
<wgrant> MTecknology: I don't believe she's around - you might want to ask your question more generally.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I want to pester her specifically - I'll grab here next year ;)
<MTecknology> Is there any way to make it so when a user subscribes to my LP team, they also get subscribed to my mailing list?
<MTecknology> Or do I need to use lists.launchpad.net instead of lists.ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> I applied for a lp mailing list
<MTecknology> anybody around that can explain the differences?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I believe users will be asked if they want to subscribe to the mailing list when they join a team, if there is a Launchpad mailing list associated.
<wgrant> lists.launchpad.net is Launchpad-integrated, lists.ubuntu.com isn't... that's about all there is to it.
<MTecknology> wgrant: is there any way to allow non members to post to it? - or any way to have non members subscribe?
<MTecknology> those are two things that really matter to me
<MTecknology> ok - I got an answer about the first part
<wgrant> To the latter bit - no.
<wgrant> To the former - possibly, I forget if it has been implemented yet.
<MTecknology> dang
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> It's stupid.
<MTecknology> That might mean I'm unable to use it...
<wgrant> I believe it's being rethought, however.
<MTecknology> I do like the idea of switching to LP for a mailing list though. I don't suppose there's any way to import my old archives, is there?
<MTecknology> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-sd/
<wgrant> You might be able to get an admin to do that.
<MTecknology> ok
<wgrant> I thought there was a recommendation that Ubuntu-related lists stay on lists.u.c for now, but that was a while ago.
<MTecknology> hrm?
<MTecknology> oh
<wgrant> I haven't heard otherwise, but I might have missed it.
<MTecknology> I suppose I'll look into launchpad for the mailing list but not make a switch until I finish looking into all of it
<MTecknology> If non lp members can subscribe, then I think that would take care of that much of things, and importing the old list would take care of the rest of the transition
<Kalidarn> thumper, back from the beach yet?
<Kalidarn> any other admins around see i commited as mktorrent_0.9.9-0ubuntu1... i then later realised that it should have been mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1 so that if it ever got committed it would not conflict with other packages
<Kalidarn> i've deleted the packages but now i still can't commit mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1 as it's lower
<Kalidarn> infact i dont get an accepted or rejected email when i try
<Kalidarn> and i was wondering if someone could clear my ppa completely so i could try again
<nonboong> Howdy. Wozup with the bazaar browser? (e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thedod/ccn/trunk/files)
<nonboong> Bzr itself works fine. Only bazaar.launchpad.net doesn't show it. I'll live
<j^> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ down?
<j^> i.e. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/files directs me here, "If the problem persists, let us know"
<OsamaK_> Hello! Is Ubuntu translation via web applied at the real-time or should it get reviewed? And if I work on Ubuntu 8.10, would Ubuntu 9.04's translation be updated as well?
<OsamaK_> ping :)
<qball> f-jat?
<e-jat> ?
<nonboong> bazaar web interface still down (e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thedod/ccn/trunk/files )
<beuno> herb, ping?
<beuno> codebrowses needs kicking  ^  :)
<pro-rsoft> does lp notify someone when you subscribe him to a bug report?
<beuno> pro-rsoft, yes, it sends them an email
<pro-rsoft> really? also for bug reports, not just for blueprints?
<pro-rsoft> cuz: I need to get someones attention to a bug
<beuno> pro-rsoft, I *think* that just for bugs, not blueprints
<pro-rsoft> well, i know that subscribing someone to a blueprint sends them a mail
<beuno> ah, then it works for bugs as well then  :)
<pro-rsoft> why is the "Needs guidance" not automatically removed when a bug is done?
<pro-rsoft> i mean blueprint
<glade88> does shipit work with launchpad credentials?
<glade88> nm, works now
#launchpad 2009-12-21
<mdeonte> Is there a way that I could set 2 owners for a group?
<mwhudson> you can make the owner be a team
<mdeonte> mwhudson; then members of that team can have control?
<mwhudson> mdeonte: right
<mdeonte> shweet
<KabEe> hello
<KabEe> website builder for launchpad.net around?
<KabEe> i found some spam on it
<KabEe> nevermind, i spoke with intellectronica
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody help me with hitchhiker and getting me to push lp:~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2?
<dholbach> I thought I had deleted the branch from LP
<dholbach> but there seems to be something still lingering around
<dholbach> and I get:
<dholbach> bzr: ERROR: KnitPackRepository('lp-64802192:///~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/trunk/.bzr/repository')
<dholbach> is not compatible with
<dholbach> CHKInventoryRepository('lp-64802192:///~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/.bzr/repository')
<dholbach> different rich-root support
<wgrant> dholbach: You're pushing a 2a branch, and it's trying to stack on the pack-0.92 development focus.
<dholbach> wgrant: how can I get it not to stack? :)
<wgrant> dholbach: Just push again, without deleting.
<dholbach> we have LOTS megabytes of cruft in the old branch and wanted to start 0.2 branch from rev1
<dholbach> (yeah, I know)
<wgrant> Ah.
<dholbach> somebody committed megabytes of map data which makes it painful to push a new branch for every review and stuff
<wgrant> Ew.
<wgrant> But stacking should have minimised that problem.
<dholbach> it still takes a long time
<dholbach> wgrant: anything I should do about: "This transport does not update the working tree of: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/."
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> wgrant: will that make loggerhead not work?
<dholbach> ah no, it works
<dholbach> thanks wgrant
 * dholbach asks a lot of stupid questions today :)
<cjwatson> hi, can I prod a LOSA about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/94536 ? I've got the rest of my openssh imports in place now, so this is really the last piece I need
 * mthaddon looks
<jdaly> Hi, Ive noticed that my branch revisions no longer show up in my karma. I checked some other folks karma and it appears theres are still functioning. Any ideas?
<mthaddon> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> mthaddon: ta
<cjwatson> mthaddon: hmm, should I not expect to see something other than "Packs containing knits without subtree support" on https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openssh/main? That sounds like an old branch format to me ...
<mthaddon> cjwatson: hmm, not sure if there needs to be some kind of import somewhere - I'm in mwhudson's hands on this one I'm afraid
<jamalta> actually, we should make an rsvp page for ubuntu hour
<jamalta> eh,, sorry.. that was supposed to go to another channel
<cjwatson> mthaddon: I'll wait until a bit later today and follow up on the ticket if it doesn't fix itself
<mthaddon> cjwatson: sounds good
<cjwatson> is it possible to register a mirrored branch in the source package namespace? (I'd like to ask Launchpad to import a branch from bzr.debian.org, and it ought to live in ~cjwatson/debian/sid/lucid/debian or something like that)
<cjwatson> I can do it with https://code.launchpad.net/openssh/+addbranch, but https://code.launchpad.net/debian/+source/openssh/+addbranch doesn't exist
<cjwatson> ah, bug 347755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347755 in launchpad-code "No UI for registering package branches" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347755
<leoquant> security updates to FireFox 3.0.x in Ubuntu 8.04 have
<leoquant> been based on security updates from upstream (Mozilla project)
<leoquant>  But as I
<leoquant> understand it, the stream of security updates from upstream is about to
<leoquant> stop.
<cjwatson> leoquant: #ubuntu-mozillateam would be a better place to ask
<leoquant> ok
<akgraner> deryck, ping
<akgraner> if you have a couple mins I need to pick you brain about some bug stats
<akgraner> s/you/your
<deryck> akgraner, hi.  Sure.  I have a couple minutes.
<akgraner> deryck, do you look and the bug stats section in UWN at all?
<akgraner> deryck, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs  this is the link we used to use to get those stats
<akgraner> but now the information we used to report on isn't there any more
<akgraner> so I need help in getting that information again
<akgraner> specifically unassigned and total bugs reported
<akgraner> I tried the advanced search and the numbers weren't even close
<deryck> akgraner, looking at the +bugs page for a second...
<akgraner> deryck, thanks
<akgraner> :-)
<deryck> akgraner, what info was there but isn't now?
<akgraner> total number of bugs every reported
<akgraner> and unassigned
<akgraner> unassigned we used the advanced search and got close enough
<akgraner> but I can't figure out how to get total number of bugs reported to date
<deryck> hmm, I see that's gone now.  Had noticed.  Wonder why we dropped that.
<akgraner> this was the last number we reported  All bugs ever reported (356337)
<deryck> intellectronica, was this ^^ (total bugs and unassigned bugs being dropped from +bugs home) part of the 3.0 redesign?
<akgraner> so if we could get unassigned and totals back that would sure make the UWN staff happy campers  :-)
<intellectronica> deryck: yes
<intellectronica> akgraner: you can still get these numbers with a search
<deryck> intellectronica, I don't recall talking about these specific bits of info (which is fine, of course) but did we drop them feeling they weren't as useful to general users?
<akgraner> intellectronica, I tried and got the unassigned
<akgraner> but I must have been doing something wrong with trying to get totals
<akgraner> intellectronica, this was what we last reported All bugs ever reported (356337)
<akgraner> and I could not even get close to that number...
<intellectronica> deryck: yes for total number of bugs. i don't remember why unassigned got left out, and i think it might be useful
<akgraner> intellectronica, willing to learn how.. could someone just email me or walk me through the correct boxes to tick?  I ticked all the status boxes
<deryck> intellectronica, yeah, total feels a bit like it go in some leading paragraph.  i.e. 356337 bugs reported here.  And I think unassigned would make a nice filter still.
<deryck> akgraner, I think you want to check all statuses and uncheck hide duplicates.
<intellectronica> deryck: sure, i'll file a bug. might even do it later, it's very little work
<akgraner> deryck, ok do I have to do 2 searches or will it include the nobody ones as well
<deryck> intellectronica, excellent.  thanks!  It could actually fall in CHR since akgraner asked about it. ;)
<intellectronica> akgraner: b.t.w if this is something you want to do regularly (to track the number or something) you could also easily set up a script to read it using the api.
<intellectronica> we can help you write it, of course
<akgraner> intellectronica, always willing to learn
<deryck> akgraner, by "nobody ones" if you mean the unassigned bugs, that would be a subset of the all bugs query I gave you.  So I would two two searches -- one for all bugs and one for unassigned.
<akgraner> then add them together and I should have the total in theory right..
<akgraner> intellectronica, it's 5 lines on UWN we report on... # Open (76454) +61 over last week
<akgraner> # Critical (41) +8 over last week
<akgraner> # Unconfirmed (39611) +121 over last week
<akgraner> # Unassigned (67029) +73 over last week
<akgraner> # All bugs ever reported (356337) +1821 over last week
<akgraner> and the difs from week to week
<intellectronica> wow, the new post-dupe-search anim looks like a compiz effect
<akgraner> those were from 2 weeks ago just so you can see what we use them for
<deryck> akgraner, I believe the query I gave you will include unassigned bugs.  intellectronica, or am I understanding this wrong, that assignee "doesn't matter" is only if there is an assignee?
<intellectronica> deryck: you are correct. "doesn't matter" means any assignee or none. it doesn't filter by assignee
<deryck> right.
<deryck> akgraner, see ^^
<akgraner> deryck, intellectronica thanks..:-)
<deryck> akgraner, no problem.
<akgraner> just wanted you all to see why we needed the stats...
<akgraner> and since you all are the bug people... is there something else you would perhaps like to include with those numbers  while I am hear and asking
<akgraner> here even
<intellectronica> akgraner: looks like a perfect use case for a script. if you tell me a bit more about it i can help you write it so that you can run it regularly
<akgraner> intellectronica, awesome  can I email you?
<intellectronica> akgraner: sure thing
<akgraner> intellectronica, thank you so much!!
<akgraner> will get that out to you in just a few then
<genete> Hi, I'm currently the most visible header of Synfig Studio project. We are looking for a new host service to migrate to. Current host of Synfig is giving some troubles to make the community grow. We need some info about launchpad and its features, anyone?
<akgraner> intellectronica, email sent to gmail account is that ok?
<cody-somerville> genete, https://launchpad.net/+tour
<akgraner> intellectronica, also Thank you again!  much appreciated,  :-)
<intellectronica> akgraner: that's fine
<intellectronica> akgraner: no problem, my pleasure
<genete> cody-somerville: yes, the tour is great but I need more info. For example, Synfig has already a forum (phpBB) and a wiki (mediawiki) database  with its own users. Can we migrate them to launchpad without problems?
<cody-somerville> genete, No. Launchpad does not provide those types of services.
<genete> current host service we have has problems with sendmail so it doesn't allow us to make the community grow
<genete> so wiki and forum has to be hosted externally launchpad, right?
<cody-somerville> genete, Thats correct, yes.
<genete> Hmmm what a pita
<thomas> going crazy trying to dput my package into launchpad.  Can't seem to get the changes file right. I get the error "no valid opengpg date"
<geser> thomas: what did you try?
<al-maisan> thomas: the date should be in `date -R` format
<geser> usually signing during build (dpkg-buildpackage or debuild) or using debsign later on the .changes files works
<thomas> first I created my debian/files and then did dpkg-genchanges and then gpg to create the asc file
 * al-maisan reconsiders
<cjwatson> you should not create debian/files by hand
<cjwatson> dpkg-buildpackage should create that; it should also take care of running dpkg-genchanges for you
<thomas> When I ran dpkg-buildpackage some error showed up and then it stopped just before createing the files
<cjwatson> debug that, then :)
<thomas> ok. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  Actually If I just run dpkg-buildpackage it should work...
<cjwatson> 'dpkg-buildpackage -S' (or 'debuild -S') is the proper way to create a source package for upload to Launchpad
<joaopinto> hello
<joaopinto> is there an example how to get the bug list for a specific project ? I coudn't figure from the launchpad api doc
<joaopinto> assuming it's possible
<thekorn> joaopinto, that's easy, let me try to find get an example
<joaopinto> I have looked at the bugs collection, there is no reference to bug queries excep by using bug nrs
<thekorn> joaopinto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/344175/
<thekorn> this gets a list of all bugs in the bughelper project
<joaopinto> thekorn, just what I was needing, thanks :)
<thomas> now I did the dpkg-buildpackage and it says "dpkg-genchanges error; cannot open file list"
<cjwatson> thomas: it would be easier to analyse your problem given a full build log on paste.ubuntu.com
<thomas> thanks.  It seems to be working somewhat now. With the S flag it seems to have worked except that I needed to run gpg manually. As we speak dput is putting the files up on my ppa
<thomas> hmm... Strange.  It said "successfully uploaded packages but I don't see the packages in my ppa.  Does it take some time to get there?
<bigjools> it takes up to 5 minutes
<noodles775> ...and you should get an email within 5mins too.
<bigjools> if it takes longer then see https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<thomas> ok .. thanks...
<zekopeko___> hi
<zekopeko___> could somebody tell me how to manually merge translations in trunk?
<joaopinto> TypeError: can't subtract offset-naive and offset-aware datetimes <- any hints how to determine the bug age using python ?
<jamalta> Any launchpad admins willing to show this question some love? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/94519
<jamalta> :)
<intellectronica> jamalta: sure, i'll assign it to the admins team
<chmac> I gots me a question about imports. I'm looking at wordpress on launchpad, I think it makes sense to import both trunk and branches/2.9 from svn. Any idea how to progress that?
<jamalta> intellectronica: thank you!
<chmac> The code in trunk and branches/2.9 will diverge. The useful code is really in branches/2.9, but the vcs import page says it will only import trunk.
<chmac> intellectronica: Are you the help person?
<intellectronica> chmac: at your service :)
<chmac> intellectronica: :-)
<intellectronica> chmac: how can i help?
<chmac> intellectronica: Is it possible to get http://svn.automattic.com/wordpress/branches/2.9/ imported into launchpad as well as the trunk branch?
<intellectronica> chmac: no, we usually only import trunk from cvs/svn
<chmac> intellectronica: The word "usually" is my focus here... :-)
<intellectronica> i don't know if it's a technical limitation or just a policy. why do you want to import it?
<chmac> intellectronica: Let me rephrase another way, what steps would I need to go through to convince somebody to import branches/2.9? :-)
<intellectronica> abentley: do you know if it's possible (technically) to import a non-trunk branch from svn?
<chmac> intellectronica: The code in branches/2.9 is production quality, trunk isn't really. I want to start remixing versions of WordPress. The useful code for that is in branches/2.9
<chmac> It's the way WP uses code, branches/2.9 starts to diverge from trunk almost immediately
<intellectronica> chmac: i think that's a legitimate use case. why don't you try setting up an import. if it's successful i'll approve it
<chmac> :-)
<abentley> intellectronica: Yes, it's technically possible, but it's a bad idea because it won't be compatible with trunk.  This will be fixed for new imports when we switch from cscvs to bzr-svn.
<chmac> abentley: What does "not compatible with trunk" mean?
<intellectronica> abentley: right, so that's why we don't do it. the same revisions will be different in trunk and in the other branch?
<chmac> The same revision numbers (r3, r4, etc) would exist in both branches but be related to different actual changesets, is that the issue?
<abentley> chmac: The import will assign different ids to the revisions and files, so merging them will be impossible.
<chmac> abentley: Merging from trunk to branches/2.9 for example?
<abentley> chmac: yes.
<chmac> Hmm, let me ponder that for a few minutes. I wonder if that will be an issue in this case...
<chmac> In this case, I don't think that will be a problem.
<chmac> Most developers will still use svn, so anything that needs to go from trunk to branches/2.9 would be done by somebody in svn.
<chmac> I see the use on launchpad as creating "custom spins" of WordPress, to use Fedora's terminology
<chmac> intellectronica: I'll request the import now... :-)
<intellectronica> chmac: cool
<chmac> intellectronica: Ok, sent the request, hopefully I got the urls correct, I double checked them... :-)
<chmac> intellectronica: Any idea on a timescale for the 2.9 branch to be imported (or not as the case may be... :-) ?
<chmac> I'm refreshing the page every few minutes, but that might be overly optimistic, I did read from a few hours to a few days on the wiki
<intellectronica> chmac: it really should run soon
<chmac> Cancel that, message from Tom Beger "The import has been approved and an import will start shortly." :-)
<chmac> Just got the email...
<AnAnt> Hello, does LP support 3.0 source format now ?
<chmac> AnAnt: What's 3.0 source format?
<sinzui> AnAnt: Yes it does, but I am not certain it is fully operational to all users.
<thekorn> intellectronica, hey, is there any action from me needed to get https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/launchpad/affects_in_interleaved_activitylog/+merge/16261 merged, or is it just patience ;)
<AnAnt> chmac: erm,  a new source format
<intellectronica> thekorn: actually, thanks for reminding me. i need to merge it and will do it now
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys any idea of why i'm getting this error when using launchpadlib??: 'IOError: [Errno 36] File name too long:...[]'
<thekorn> intellectronica, super cool, thanks
<rCX> How do I make a hyperlink when commenting at bugs.launchpad.net?
<chmac> AnAnt: A new source format for what? For bazaar?
<AnAnt> chmac: source package format
<intellectronica> rCX: you can't make a hyperlink, but urls are linkified, as are mentiones of other bugs or of branches
<chmac> AnAnt: Ok, sounds like packaging talk, way over my head :-)
<rCX> intellectronica: so if I put "#12345" it will be linked automatically?
<AnAnt> chmac: yup, packaging talk indeed
<thomas> I sent my package to ppa an hour ago.  Seems launchpad does not know my key.  But everything seems completely right.  Nice key in launchpad and same key in gpg...
<thomas> I have not received any mail either
<intellectronica> rCX: 'bug #12345' will be
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<rCX> intellectronica: ok thx
<thomas> any ideas what could be wrong???
<intellectronica> thomas: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227 perhaps?
<thomas> Well, I signed the package changes file with the same key I have in launchpad and sent it and dput worked for a while sending the file
<thomas> so I tried everything in that link
<thomas> Is there any way to test my key???
<thomas> it should be ok
<ScottK> intellectronica: Is something stuckon soyuz so that package builds aren't getting initiated for Ubuntu?
<intellectronica> ScottK: i wonder if that's the case. it seems code imports aren't running either
<ScottK> OK, you're listed as help contact, so Help!
<intellectronica> ScottK: spray some UBIK on the clouds? ;) i'm trying to get an admin to look at it for us. will update you as soon as i know anything
<ScottK> Thanks.
<intellectronica> thomas: did you try to do something else which requires signing with that key, like signing an email to the launchpad bug email interface?
<thomas> intellectronica: I signed the Ubuntu code of conduct.  That should test the key....
<intellectronica> thomas: right, yes, that's an adequate test
<zekopeko___> hey could somebody show me how to do some merge translations foo?
<zekopeko___> as stated before i need to sync a translation to trunk
<thomas> when I do gpg --list-keys I see I have a "pub" key with same name that is in my launchpad and then a "sub" key.  It it perhaps the sub key I should be using???
<zekopeko___> transl. is already on lp just needs sync to trunk
<zekopeko___> so can somebody help. the guy that knows this lp black magic isn't online
<intellectronica> ScottK: would you mind filing a question with all the information you have, so that we care share it with the soyuz folks later, and with an admin?
<ScottK> intellectronica: I'm not sure what to say other than package builds aren't starting and there are a bunch in queue.
<intellectronica> ScottK: that's a good start :)
<ScottK> intellectronica: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/94802
<cjwatson> abentley: compatible> I spent the entire weekend constructing very very careful manual imports of a bunch of openssh branches using cscvs :)
<cjwatson> openssh is in CVS upstream, so bzr-svn wasn't an option
<abentley> cjwatson: Sorry, I don't follow you.
<cjwatson> oh, just noting that it is just about possible to make file-id-compatible branch imports using cscvs, although quite possibly far more trouble than it's worth
<chmac> intellectronica: I got an email saying the branch would imported a couple of hours ago, no visible progress on launchpad.net yet. Is patience the order of the day?
<chmac> intellectronica: I'm wondering if something has gone wrong with the import or I just need to wait... :-)
<ScottK> intellectronica: It's fixed.  Thanks for the help.
<geser> thomas: and you have only one gpg key? (just asking to be sure that dpkg-buildpackage doesn't pick the wrong one)
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> using launchpad lib, I can't use any of the fields listed for bugs on the searchTasks( orderby parameter
<joaopinto> is there a specific list of fields for the orderby ? They don't seem to match bug fields
<maxb> joaopinto: I'm not sure, does https://launchpad.net/+apidoc help?
<joaopinto> maxb, I have been reading it already
<joaopinto> I think I am getting it, searchTasks returns bug_tasks, not bugs
<micahg> less than 1k bugs from 500k
<joaopinto> erm, it's a bit messy, you search using a criteria field, then the field is not available on your results :\
<zekopeko_> can you upload .po file to translations?
<chmac> intellectronica: Code has arrived, 2.9 is a go... :-)
<intellectronica> chmac: excellent!
<chmac> intellectronica: The branch is lp:~chmac/wordpress/2.9, might make more sense as lp:~vcs-imports/wordpress/2.9 I reckon
<chmac> Any idea if / how I can change that without breaking the import?
<intellectronica> chmac: your wish is my command
<chmac> intellectronica: :-)
<chmac> I was just saying on #bzr by mistake, I love the responsiveness of people on this channel, launchpad has a very human feel to it... :-)
<intellectronica> chmac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wordpress/2.9
<chmac> intellectronica: Beautiful, now it looks like an independent copy rather than my own personal branch :-)
<intellectronica> chmac: i'm glad to hear you've had a good experience. we really do put an effort to make launchpad a true community project
<chmac> intellectronica: I was just debating between google code & hg, git & github and launchpad / bzr, looks like I made a good decision
<chmac> I particularly like the teams feature, gives us an easy way to let anyone contribute to our code (different project)
<mwhudson> heh yes
<mwhudson> occasionally i deal with services that don't have teams and then get annoyed
<mwhudson> (amazon ec2, for example)
<MTecknology> NO! This is NOT cool.
<MTecknology> I can't call you rubber duckies anymore...
<MTecknology> :'(
<wgrant> MTecknology: The LOSA icon has changed; the admins one has not.
<MTecknology> wgrant: what is it now?
<MTecknology> a glass and what beside it?
<chmac> I'm struggling to figure out how to produce a tar.gz from my new wordpress branch lp:~wpflavours/wordpress/wpflavour-no-visual-editor
<chmac> I'm not familiar with packaging at all. I'd like to produce a tar.gz of the whole branch so it can be downloaded as a single file rather than via bzr
<chmac> Can anyone point me to the right section in help or explain how I go about it?
<spiv> chmac: 'bzr export foo.tar.gz' in your local branch
<spiv> chmac: and/or are you unsure how to upload that to Launchpad?
<chmac> spiv: Yeah, uploading to launchpad is the part I'm not sure about
<chmac> spiv: I thought there might be a way to produce the tar on launchpad, but I can do that locally, so thanks for answering that part :-)
<spiv> chmac: IIRC it's something like you go to the series and upload it there
<chmac> spiv: Ok, I'll look into that, thanks
<wgrant> You need to add a release within a series, then add the file to that release.
<chmac> wgrant: Ok, thanks
<chmac> wgrant: I'm starting a project called WP Flavours to produce multiple remixed versions of WordPress. Would you recommend creating a new project WP Flavours with WordPress as the parent project?
<chmac> I'm not an admin on the WordPress project so I don't think I can create new a series there
<chmac> I'll ask the admin if he can give me access or do it for me...
<wgrant> chmac: What is a flavour?
<wgrant> I wonder if perhaps a separate project for each makes sense.
<chmac> wgrant: For example, wp-no-visual-editor, exact replica of WordPress 2.9 minus the visual editor
<chmac> wgrant: That's a simple example. Flavours might include custom plugins, or edits to core code to achieve a specific purpose.
<chmac> We could create a different project for each flavour, set the parent project to WordPress
<wgrant> Wouldn't everybody be a whole lot better off if the code changes were turned into config options in Wordpress itself, and everything else just distributed as plugins?
<chmac> wgrant: lol, that's a hot topic of debate, there are many who feel that way :-)
<chmac> wgrant: One of the key issues that started this for me was the "phone home for updates" feature WP introduced.
<chmac> There's no way to turn it off except with a plugin, but by the time WP is installed and you go the plugin management page, it phoned home already
<chmac> Only way I can see to install wp without it phoning home is to hack core before installing
<chmac> A flavour might simply be a wp core plus a few selected plugins, but packaged as a single tar.gz to make it easier to download / install
#launchpad 2009-12-22
<chmac> wgrant: What do you reckon? New project for each flavour? I like the idea of them all appearing alongside wordpress on launchpad...
<wgrant> chmac: I prefer the idea of them all disappearing. I don't know of another solution that models it properly.
<wgrant> I think a separate project for each might work.
<wgrant> But note that you cannot set another project as the parent -- only a project *group*.
<chmac> wgrant: I'm thinking of something like the fedora respins project, where people publish custom "spins" of Fedora
<chmac> wgrant: Ok, so we'd have to create a new project group with a name that's not wordpress...
<chmac> intellectronica: I'm going to rename lp:~vcs-imports/wordpress/2.9 to lp:~vcs-imports/wordpress/branch2.9. Will the import continue to work ok?
<chmac> I'm going to tag specific version releases with the number, otherwise it gets confusing
<wgrant> chmac: A rename will not affect it. But you cannot write to that branch to add tags.
<chmac> wgrant: Great
<chmac> wgrant: I'm going to create new branches under a new team called wpversions
<chmac> So ~wpversions/wordpress/2.9 will be what was released as 2.9
<wgrant> 'Versions' doesn't seem like the right term.
<chmac> ~vcs-imports/wordpress/branch2.9 will be the auto-imported version of svn wordpress/branches/2.9
<chmac> wgrant: Can you suggest an alternative?
<chmac> wpreleases maybe?
<wgrant> chmac: Didn't you previously propose wpflavours?
<chmac> wgrant: wpflavours is slightly different
<chmac> wgrant: I'd like to have a branch that has 2.9 exactly as it was released, 2.9.1 as it was released, and so on
<spiv> chmac: I think it would be confusing to have different branch names, I'd leave it as 2.9
<chmac> Hmm, ok, maybe I'm confusing things more than I need to
<spiv> chmac: if you want to make a branch for releases, call those release-2.9 or something?
<chmac> spiv: Could do that also
<spiv> I'd definitely err on the side of simplicity for now...
<chmac> I haven't yet been able to explore the series stuff in launchpad, so maybe what I'm looking for exists in there
<chmac> I requested access from the owner of the wordpress project, so if they grant my request, I'll look at the series stuff
<spiv> chmac: also, you realise a bunch of tags are already set on that 2.9 import by the importer?
<spiv> (check the output of 'bzr tags')
<chmac> spiv: Hmm, ok, I wasn't aware of that
<spiv> chmac: so someone that wants to get the 2.9 release can already do bzr branch lp:~vcs-imports/wordpress/2.9 -rtag:2.9
<chmac> spiv: Hmm, that sounds like it might be what we want...
<spiv> (And if you get a 2.9 series created and that branch set as its dev focus, then 'bzr branch lp:wordpress/2.9 -rtag:2.9')
<chmac> spiv: Ok, I'll make a note of that also, sounds like it might work nicely
<chmac> Ok, taco time for me, too late to be hacking any more. :-)
<chmac> Thanks for all your help today amigos, I really appreciate it.
<Viper550> Is there kinda a channel for recruiting people for oss dev?
<thomas> anybody out there?
<thomas> seems kind of dead here?
<spiv> thomas: it varies a lot by time of day
<spiv> (not to mention somewhat by day of week and time of year...)
<thomas> I tried sending a package up to ppa with dput yesterday and it seemed to go well but it never appeared in my ppa. I try now again to dput and it just says "Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net".  What is my next step? My key is good because I was able to sign the "code of conduct"
<thomas> I never got an email either..
<noodles775> thomas: which PPA, and have you read:
<thomas> my dput command is "dput ppa:thomas-chaniel/ppachaniel lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<thomas> "
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<noodles775> ok, looking
<thomas> Thanks for the link.  The guys yesterday gave me that link and I believe I have followed everything it says there.
<noodles775> thomas: great, I'll check the logs...
<noodles775> thomas: ok, we're getting exceptions after the upload finishes... I'm looking now and well get back to you. Sorry about that.
<thomas> ok..
<noodles775> losa: can you please restart poppy? we seem to have an occurrence of bug 414482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414482 in soyuz "upload daemon poppy dies often" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414482
<thomas> noodles775: Is there an estimated time to repair???
<noodles775> thomas: the upload server is back in a healthy state. Please try re-uploading.
<noodles775> heh
<thomas> same message
<thomas> thomas@ubuntu64:~/ledger/lazy8ledger$ dput ppa:thomas-chaniel/ppachaniel lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<thomas> Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<thomas> Doing nothing for lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<thomas> thomas@ubuntu64:~/ledger/lazy8ledger$
<noodles775> Yes, but the original upload happened while poppy was in a strange state. I'd recommending incrementing the version and reuploading. You should receive an email within 5 mins.
<noodles775> thomas: ^^
<thomas> ok. I'm a little new at this so the version could be 2.24-1 or 2.24.1??
<noodles775> thomas: normally you'd suffix it with a ppa version...
<noodles775> one
<noodles775> tick
<geser> if the upload didn't get accepted, shouldn't dput -f be enough?
<thomas> what is a tick?
<noodles775> geser: ah, even better. Thanks.
<thomas> Tick is the common name for the small arachnids in superfamily Ixodoidea that, along with other mites, constitute the Acarina.
<noodles775> thomas: heh, yes, sorry... perhaps a few ticks of the clock and I'll have the suggested versioning scheme for you, but in the mean time, you can dput -f as geser suggested.
<thomas> ok
<thomas> -f seems to work. Shes uploading........
<noodles775> thomas: great, please confirm that you get
<noodles775> an email within 5 mins.
<thomas> ok
<noodles775> thomas: also, something to consider for next time: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning
<thomas> noodles775: No mail... hmm...
<thomas> guess I killed the deamon again....
<noodles775> thomas: no, I watched the log during your upload, it was completed. I'll try to find out why you don't get an email.
<thomas> When I look in my launchpad ppa, it is empty...
<thomas> no files..
<noodles775> yep, I'm checking what happened when your upload was processed.
<noodles775> thomas: can you please paste your changes file for me
<thomas> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<thomas> Hash: SHA1
<thomas> Format: 1.8
<thomas> Date: Wed, 25 Nov 2009 19:20:00 +0100
<thomas> Source: lazy8ledger
<thomas> Architecture: source
<thomas> Version: 2.24-0ubuntu1
<thomas> Distribution: lucid
<thomas> Urgency: low
<thomas> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<thomas> Changed-By: Thomas Dilts <thomas@chaniel.se>
<thomas> Changes:
<thomas>  lazy8ledger (2.24-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<thomas>  .
<noodles775> thomas: at pastebin.ubuntu.com
<thomas>    * Initial release
<thomas> Checksums-Sha1:
<thomas>  bdc01bde2d7d02bb87f6496e8587db064bad0ab7 1003 lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1.dsc
<thomas>  f77b2420daeba934d8174cbb1f1b22f6ab703800 12942778 lazy8ledger_2.24.orig.tar.gz
<thomas>  2da53fa7e2d00569bd39f6a71b96d2caf3abe55b 105 lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<thomas> Checksums-Sha256:
<thomas>  eed3f905d898faa7495ad841f5124d07f5897781156ab57fc4c5122f69b04725 1003 lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1.dsc
<thomas>  aeca8ca93635c64d746c6ff33d6a1ed6846dfff97f61b48c6b860a05bb2ecd64 12942778 lazy8ledger_2.24.orig.tar.gz
<thomas>  b13325678d15ab87a4403b7e7fd3b03572278c46df7f96a1366e119571ef4583 105 lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<thomas> Files:
<thomas>  bccfe72ded8044b29e97d4264f8d86a8 1003 misc optional lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1.dsc
<thomas>  a5919d46dea4902b5de68f85bdf040af 12942778 misc optional lazy8ledger_2.24.orig.tar.gz
<thomas>  49a6d146e2c87b987791c9ed2e64b820 105 misc optional lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<thomas> Original-Maintainer: Thomas Dilts <thomas@chaniel.se>
<thomas> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<thomas> Version: GnuPG v1.4.9 (GNU/Linux)
<thomas> iEYEARECAAYFAksvqtcACgkQ91I7YRNZ+mGehACfa1JDCIxxWDOXRfV6Oj4STj8b
<thomas> h3oAnjZLgFq3/HkXr/pSIyraBkHmwbQw
<thomas> =qGGO
<thomas> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<thomas> I hope that is what you meant by "paste"
<thomas> aha.  oops...
<thomas> ok.  it is pasted...
<noodles775> :)
<al-maisan> hello thomas, do you have a ~/.dput.cf? And, if yes, can you please paste it?
<thomas> pasted.
<al-maisan> thomas: where?
<noodles775> thomas: paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and then let us know the url.
<thomas> but I used called dput with the complete path, that is "dput -f ppa:thomas-chaniel/ppachaniel lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1_source.changes"
<al-maisan> thomas: yeah .. but if you have a ~/.dput.cf it may interfere
<al-maisan> thus my question
<thomas> pasted under name "thomas".  Paste from thomas at Tue, 22 Dec 2009 12:13:58 -0500
<noodles775> thomas: yes, but when we check the logs we're seeing an incorrect target location (it doesn't include your ppa name) so we're trying to find out why.
<thomas> did you find my paste?
<al-maisan> thomas: we need the URL of the paste
<thomas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344622/
<thomas> sorry, I am new at this...;-)
<noodles775> np!
<thomas> hmmm. np?  is that like "eurika"
<noodles775> No problem, we're all learning new things here :)
<thomas> ok no problem... I am a little slow...
<al-maisan> hello thomas, we are seeing the following line in the upload processor log:
<al-maisan> 2009-12-21 17:10:15 DEBUG   Considering changefile ~thomas-chaniel/ubuntu/lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<al-maisan> thomas: the upload path on the ftp server seide is incorrect
<thomas> ok. is it my .dput.cf file?
<al-maisan> this could be a side effect of the ftp server being in a somewhat "undefined" state
<al-maisan> thomas: I don't know .. would it be possible to re-try that upload one more time?
<al-maisan> thomas: that would help us diagnose it further if it is not too much hassle for you :)
<thomas> no problem.  I can do as many times as you want.  Here I go...
<al-maisan> thomas: thanking you.
<thomas> now uploading...
<thomas> upload finished.  here is how it looks from my side http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344635/
<thomas> hope you can read swedish....
<al-maisan> thomas: thanks :)
<noodles775> thomas, al-maisan : the same thing happened, exception and the path does not include the ppa name (line 11): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344645/
<al-maisan> thomas: could you kindly try another upload as follows: "dput thomas-ppa lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1_source.changes"?
<thomas> al-maisan: now uploading
<al-maisan> thomas: thanking you.
<thomas> al-maisan: upload finished.  result from my side is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344651/
<thomas> looks good. I may even get an email????
<thomas> al-maisan:  sorry.  no email.  Guess it failed again...
<noodles775> thomas, al-maisan : This time the path was correct, but an exception was still raised http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344658/
<al-maisan> could this be a unicode issue -- I am merelt guessing at this point since until we can see what the exception is
<noodles775> I'm creating a bug about the lack of oopses, we need that info.
<thomas> al-maisan: anything more I can do??
<noodles775> thomas, I'll create a bug about it so we can track the issue. Other ppa packages are uploading and being processed fine, so I'm not sure what's different about yours.
<al-maisan> thomas: the only thing I can think of is: could you put the files that comprise your upload somewhere so we can do the same upload and observe/debug the error locally? How big are the files? Could you zip them together and email them?
<thomas> al-maisan: no problem.  it is about 10MB but I can put them on my webserver and you can download them from there.
<thomas> al-maisan:  I wonder if the fact that I am working in a virtual ubuntu (vmware) that could be causing some problems...
<al-maisan> thomas: excellent! That's a great help.
<al-maisan> thomas: don't think so .. my guess at this point is that the processing fails due to a unicode error..?
<thomas> al-maisan: you can download all the files from http://www.lazy8.nu/backup/lazy8ledger.tgz
<thomas> it is 12MB
<thomas> al-maisan: Is there a chance I can submit my package any time soon?
<thomas> al-maisan: I would like it to get into the lucid release...
<al-maisan> noodles775: could you please try uploading the package on dogfood and see what the issue is?
<al-maisan> thomas: I see .. we'll work something out.
<thomas> all-maisan: ok
<al-maisan> thomas: thanks for making the package available.
<noodles775> al-maisan: I can't right now, but will this afternoon.
<thomas> al-maisan: very glad to be of help.
<al-maisan> noodles775: thanks!
<noodles775> thomas: I see a bunch of lintian errors when resigning and building your source package: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344682/
<geser> lines 2-4 will perhaps only cause a FTBFS
<geser> but line 7 may cause problems when soyuz processes it
<noodles775> Thanks geser, I'm just verifying whether that is what's causing the exception, and if so, I'll create a bug (it should be sent back to the user in a nice format).
<geser> thomas: how did you build the debian/control file as it doesn't look like a debian/control file for a source package (more like a debian/control file of a binary package)
<noodles775> geser: thomas , al-maisan : yay, we can get the exception info on dogfood: Unable to find mandatory field 'binary' in the changes file. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344696/
<mpt> intellectronica, is the bazaar.launchpad.net problem being worked on? If so maybe it could be mentioned in the topic
<intellectronica> mpt: i didn't know of a problem. please tell me more
<mpt> intellectronica, for example, <http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/trunk/files> and <http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/files> both return "Internal Server Error."
<intellectronica> mpt: works fine for me
<mpt> huh, works for me now too
<mpt> magic :-)
<intellectronica> mpt: but maybe it got stuck and restarted. it happens once or twice a day
<mpt> ok, sorry for the distraction
<intellectronica> np
<Aim_> hello
<Aim_> anyone ever tried ditching apache?
<Aim_> oh wait i wanted to ask this in the -dev channel ^^
<foolano> any launchpad admin that could take care of increasing the  space of in our PPA (ppa:ebox/1.3). We already asked a few weeks ago on lp. We've already run out of space and we need to upload new packages. Pretty please :) https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/93569
<al-maisan> noodles775: very nice :) Thanks for filing bug #499438!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499438 in soyuz "Better handling of fatal upload errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499438
<jtv> this must be the worst product placement ever...  "who is the mystery girl who danced with me last night but forgot her Zune?"
<jtv> oh, there's a humorous scene involving a tablet PC
<henninge> I am getting "connection refused" on bazaar.lp.net:22, anbody else?
<henninge> intellectronica: ^
<intellectronica> henninge: likewise :(
<asantoni> +1
<intellectronica> known issue, the admins are working on it
<henninge> cool
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: bazaar ssh connections problems are being fixed | http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<asantoni> thanks!
<intellectronica> should be ok now, please try again
<intellectronica> asantoni, henninge: ^^^^^
<asantoni> thanks again
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<asantoni> yeah works for me, I'm good to go, thanks
<henninge> intellectronica: wow, these losas are just amazingly fast! ;-)
<asantoni> :)
<intellectronica> :)
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys i'm wondering if it is possible to obtain all of those FTBFS packages that are on the archive, but without fetching those that have been superseeded
<RoAkSoAx> using launchpadlib off course
<maxb> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<maxb> RoAkSoAx: ^
<RoAkSoAx> maxb, lol I know but i mean... how to do it with launchpadlib
<maxb> RoAkSoAx: at the very bottom of the page there is a link to the sourcecode
<RoAkSoAx> maxb, o lol.. i've never noticed :) thanks :)
<mtaylor> so - with launchpadlib - is there a way to set a branch's lifecycle_status?
<mtaylor> it seems like a readonly attribute
<thekorn> mtaylor, it works for me,
<thekorn> just change the value and call branch.lp_save()
<thekorn> mtaylor, as an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/344886/
<mtaylor> thekorn: ah. awesome
<mtaylor> thekorn: thanks!
<geser> RoAkSoAx: you can also branch the FTBFS page code: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~geser/+junk/qa-ftbfs
<jamalta> Which launchpad project do requests for super-project go to?
<jamalta> Just making sure, is this question in the right place? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+question/94912
<jamalta> And should it stay unasigned?
<wgrant> Try launchpad, not blueprint.
<jamalta> wgrant: woops i don't know how it ended up there
<jamalta> I thought I selected launchpad
<jamalta> done, sorry about that
<wgrant> You tried to file it against launchpad-project, I suspect.
<jamalta> wgrant: That is what I was directed to, yes
<jamalta> wgrant: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/94519
<wgrant> jamalta: What directed you there?
<jamalta> wgrant: The response to that question
<jamalta> Not anything within the system
<wgrant> Ah, that advice was bad :(
<jamalta> wgrant: I'm glad I asked then! Thanks for helping me fix that :)
<poolie> flacoste: hi, still around?
#launchpad 2009-12-23
<persia> Is there something wonky with bazaar.lp.net today?  I'm not getting the expected revision 61 when clicking for details from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/netbook.lucid .
<mwhudson> persia: that does look pretty wonky
<spiv> That's reading at least 7.5 wonks on my finely calibrated wonkometer.
<mwhudson> persia: there seems to be some disagreement on how many revisions there are in that branch
<wgrant> Impressive.
<persia> So this is a problem with the branch, or with the hosting service?
<spiv> mwhudson: they look like different ancestries, really
<mwhudson> persia, spiv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/netbook.lucid/.bzr/branch/last-revision looks wrong
<spiv> mwhudson: oh, hmm.
<mwhudson> there is a bzr bug where the last revno goes wrong
<mwhudson> persia: branch
<persia> Ah, good.  That's easier to fix.
<mwhudson> i think reconcile will fix it
<persia> So just reconcile and push?
<mwhudson> oh hm
<mwhudson> spiv: help persia? i'm on a call :)
<spiv> ok
<spiv> persia: I'm just confirming that mwhudson's hypothesis is correct
<persia> spiv: OK.  I'll arrange for a reconcile and push :)
<spiv> persia: thanks.  I think that is almost certainly the issue FWIW
<persia> Well, with luck it will be worth at least 7.5 wonks.
<spiv> persia: I'd love to know how that branch got to that state, but I think I'm out of luck there...
<persia> spiv: Does pulling the branch change the state?  Or is there something more complex involved?
<spiv> persia: pulling does change the branch being pulled from, no.
<spiv> Er,
<persia> For instance, would it be useful to try to get the last committer to perform some actions locally to try to identify how it got that way?
<spiv> *does not*
<spiv> My typing is terrible today.
<persia> So, shouldn't it be possible to check the history to determine how the state was reached from a branch?
<spiv> persia: yes, possibly
<spiv> We don't record the history of branch states; that would be meta-history if you see what I mean.
<spiv> We track mundane things like "revision Y follows revision X" ;)
<persia> Aha.  Yes, that might make it tricky to get the state.
<spiv> There may be some clues in the code hosting log files, but the server-side logging at the moment is largely useless :/
<spiv> Ideally we'd discover that someone with an ancient version of bzr did a push/commit that did that, and thus we could just assume that it's a bug we've fixed ;)
<spiv> My guess is some sort of transient issue relating to stacking.
<spiv> But I really have no idea.
<spiv> persia: actually, one thought that does occur...
<spiv> persia: there's a good chance that whoever updated that branch on Launchpad with the wrong revno has a similarly afflicted branch or heavyweight checkout locally.
<spiv> persia: which would a) maybe give some clues about the environment that caused it, b) be something to find and fix in case they break it again :)
<spiv> Although I'm a little surprised bzr let them override the revno like that... in at least some cases it would require a --overwrite flag to do that.
<persia> Right.  Shall I ask them to archive it somewhere, and file a bug for investigation?
<spiv> (and if it doesn't that's a whole other bug!)
<spiv> persia: maybe ask them to capture their ~/.bzr.log and ~/.bzr.log.old
<persia> I'll even ask them to stop by here and say something :)
<persia> (debugging by proxy is tricky)
<spiv> The branch itself... probably not important, although maybe what the branch.conf says about stacking would be interesting.
<spiv> Certainly there's no harm except disk space in archiving it ;)
<spiv> I fear there's a good chance that the cause won't be evident in what's left on disk, though :/
<spiv> Hopefully I'm wrong.
<persia> Indeed.  It would be good to be able to make sure this doesn't happen again.
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> I wonder if setting the append_revisions_only flag in the branch on LP would help?
<mwhudson> iirc the bzr bug was something to do with merging into an empty tree
<StevenK> Hi. I'm noticing some strange behaviour with edge. Browsing to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/netbook.lucid gives me the right history for the bzr branch, but clicking revision 61 doesn't give the right information
<crimsun> welcome to three hours ago
<crimsun> (see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/23/%23launchpad.txt)
<mwhudson> StevenK: the branch is busticated somehow
<mwhudson> StevenK: all the data is there, so if you branch it and then maybe reconcile it, it'll be ok
<StevenK> mwhudson: My copy here is a checkout, I can do it on a bound branch?
<mwhudson> hm, don't know
<mwhudson> i doubt it would be harmful
 * StevenK branches a fresh copy
<mwhudson> the damage is (probably) only "cosmetic" in that the revnos are a bit messed up
<StevenK> Fixing last revision info 61 => 1424
<StevenK> I should just push that into LP?
<mwhudson> StevenK: yes, though i guess the scanner won't look at it again until a new revision is pushed
<StevenK> mwhudson: I can't push it, there is no new revisions to push
<mwhudson> StevenK: you can probably uncommit one revision in your checkout, wait a minute or so for lp to notice and then push from your reconciled branch
<StevenK> mwhudson: Hah, nasty.
<mwhudson> yeah
<spiv> StevenK: I'd love to know how you got your checkout into that state
<StevenK> spiv: I have no idea :-/
 * spiv nods
<spiv> StevenK: care to mail me your ~/.bzr.log and ~/.bzr.log.old, just in case?
<StevenK> spiv: From the bound branch?
<StevenK> Oh, never mind.
<ActionParsnip1> hey guys
<JanC> hmpf, don't send launchpad lists mails from the list if my mail address is already somewhere in the recipients headers of a mail?
<ActionParsnip1> can someone have a word with the user whom marked my perfectly valid bug as invalid here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devede/+bug/498890   it was a bug, updates have fixed it yet it was dismissed as invalid
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 498890 in devede "Devede cannot find mplayer" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tommytomtom> noodles775: any word on dput and lazy8ledger?
<tommytomtom> al-maisan: any word on dput and lazy8ledger?
<noodles775> tommytomtom: was that the changes file that didn't have a binary field?
 * noodles775 checks log from yesterday - as there were a few upload issues.
<wgrant> tommytomtom: Did you see the problems that were mentioned in here about 22 hours ago?
<wgrant> Your debian/control file has several problems.
<tommytomtom> noodles775:  ok.  how do I get the "binary field".. No I did not see the problems.
<noodles775> <noodles775> geser: thomas , al-maisan : yay, we can get the exception info on dogfood: Unable to find mandatory field 'binary' in the changes file. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344696/
<tommytomtom> wgrant:  what do I need to add to the control file?
<wgrant> tommytomtom: That control file looks like you've taken it from a binary package. Is that correct?
<tommytomtom> wgrant: no, I have deperately contructed it from partially the package-docs on lauchpad and other packages and then finally all the complaints from lintian
<wgrant> tommytomtom: The packaging documentation will not lead you to construct a debian/control that looks like that.
<tommytomtom> wgrant:  it is you could say, a work of art
<wgrant> tommytomtom: Which documentation did you read?
<tommytomtom> wgrant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<tommytomtom> wgrant: is that the correct place for packaging docs?
<tommytomtom> wgrant: then of course lintian complained a lot so I made ajustments for lintian
<wgrant> tommytomtom: It is. I suggest that you reread https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#control.
<tommytomtom> wgrant:ok. will do.  Then I will re-submit.
<tommytomtom> wgrant: right away I see a problem with the documentation.  it says "Architecture: any" and I tried with that and it did not work.  I had to change to "Architecture: all"
<wgrant> tommytomtom: Either is OK.
<wgrant> tommytomtom: Look at the list of fields just below.
<wgrant> That 'any' didn't work for you is because of larger problems with your control file. Check the explanations of each value to work out which you need.
<tommytomtom> wgrant: ok... working...
<tommytomtom> wgrant: Ok.  recompiled everything with both dpkg-buildpackage -S and debuild -S .  I used both because dpkg-buildpackage did not create the .asc file.  debuild worked fine but it gave some errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/345245/  could you please check to see if the errors are "ignorable"
<wgrant> E: lazy8ledger source: no-architecture-field
<wgrant> E: lazy8ledger source: package-uses-debhelper-but-lacks-build-depends
<wgrant> W: lazy8ledger source: package-lacks-versioned-build-depends-on-debhelper 7
<tommytomtom> wgrant:  I know, I dont get it either.  What is wrong??
<wgrant> tommytomtom: lintian -Iiv lazy8ledger_2.24-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<tommytomtom> Ok. If I add debhelper to the build depends..
<wgrant> tommytomtom: If you run lintian like that, it will give you more verbose explanations.
<wgrant> But this discussion is probably better suited to #ubuntu-motu, now that the Soyuz bug has been identified.
<tommytomtom> wgrant: looks much better now.  I just get a warning on a watch file.  Do most packages have a watch file???
<wgrant> tommytomtom: They should, but it's not critical.
<tommytomtom> wgrant: where is info on how to do watch files?
<wgrant> tommytomtom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch
<tommytomtom> wgrant,al-maisan,noodles775:  YES! it uploaded.  Thanks to all.
<al-maisan> tommytomtom: glad it worked out for you in the end :)
<wgrant> tommytomtom: Excellent.
<noodles775> Great work tommytomtom !
<Viper550> I got some code I'm trying to push up, I'm on Windows
<t__> hello?
<intellectronica> t__: yes?
<t__> I have a problem with launchpad
<t__> Are you still there? Iḿ new to IRC. (actually just installed it to get some help on launchpad)
<salgado> t__, what's up?
<t__> My personal information is on the mailarchive
<t__> A webmaster from launchpad has to mail the mailarchive to remove it
<Guest26922> When trying to push a branch to Launchpad with 'bzr push lp:~hrickards/phpcrypto/trunk' I get bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-64802192:///~hrickards/phpcrypto/trunk/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport  . I've set bzr whoami to 'Harry Rickards <harry@linux.com' and bzr launchpad-login to hrickards. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<Guest26922> If I 'ssh hrickards@bazaar.launchpad.net' authentication seems to work fine (I get 'No shells on this server')
<beuno> Guest26922, you probably don't have your launchpad-login set
<beuno> uhm
<beuno> you have
<Guest26922> beuno: Yeah
<beuno> how odd
<beuno> try:
<beuno> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hrickards/phpcrypto/trunk
<Guest26922> No - I get exactly the same error
<beuno> now that is a new one for me
<beuno> rockstar, around?
<beuno> Guest26922, does break-lock give you the same error?
<beuno> aha!
<beuno> I know  :)
<beuno> it's an import
<Guest26922> beuno Just 'bzr break-lock'. No it returns nothing
<beuno> Guest26922, do you want the import to continue?   or was this a one time thing?
<beuno> you can
<beuno> can't write to imports
<Guest26922> beuno: Ah, I see. No, it was just a one time thing. How do I stop it?
<beuno> Guest26922, just push a new branch to a new location
<beuno> delete the current branch
<beuno> well
<beuno> start by deleting the existing branch
<beuno> then push to the same location
<beuno> I think that should do it
<beuno> (this is confusing, btw, there's a bug here about usability)
 * beuno nudges jelmer 
<Guest26922> beuno: Thanks! That did it
<beuno> Guest26922, happy to hear that
<jelmer> beuno: hi
<cjohnston> if I deactivated the mailing list for my team, will the mailing list info go away on the LP page?
<zekopeko_> hi
<zekopeko_> how can i stop new bugs/blueprints/translations being reported in a project? we did some reshuffling so the bugs are now being reported on another page
<zekopeko_> i want to keep the old ones
<zekopeko_> bugs/bluepr./trans. thatis
<zekopeko_> ok figured it out
<zekopeko_> is there a simple way to copy a bug from one project to another?
<beuno> zekopeko_, you can either move the bug
<beuno> or mark it as also affecting the other project
<zekopeko_> how to move the bug?
<beuno> zekopeko_, click on the edit icon next to the projects' name on the bugtask
<beuno> (the yellow block)
<zekopeko_> under affects?
<beuno> yes
<zekopeko_> ok
<zekopeko_> what next?
<beuno> that should be it
<zekopeko_> i don't see anything that says move
<zekopeko_> or similar
<beuno> zekopeko_, when you click on that
<zekopeko_> beuno, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/185055/Screenshot.png
<beuno> you punch in the project you want to re-assign it to
<playya__> hi
<beuno> zekopeko_, no, click on the yellow icon next to "Gloobus"
<playya__> i want to reactivate my pgp key becausehas expired
<zekopeko_> i still get the same options but on it's own page
<playya__> i updated the key and used send-keys to upload it, but launchpad still doesn't accept it
<zekopeko_> beuno, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/185055/Screenshot1.png
<playya__> maybe i just have to wail longer until lp syncs the keys?
<zekopeko_> ^ thats what I see if i click the little icon next to gloobus
<lfaraone> Where should I put the bzr branch of a package in LP if I'm the upstream maintainer in Debian and I want to use bzr-bd to build my package?
<lfaraone> (where is correct, I mean)
<nkinkade> Hi all.  Just to be sure I'm not totally missing something in the docs, exporting to an upstream repository from is limited to upstream bazaar repository, correct?
<wgrant> nkinkade: That's right.
<nkinkade> wgrant: Thanks for verifying.
<wgrant> Although you could probably use bzr-svn to push such a branch back up to a Subversion repository.
<nkinkade> Yeah, I was looking at that, but it seems like a bit of back-bending to go svn -> Launchpad <-> bzr-svn -> svn ... or something like that.
<nkinkade> Maybe not *too* bad, though.
<wgrant> Launchpad will do a bzr-svn import for you.
<nkinkade> I'll read up a bit more on bzr-svn.  Thanks.
 * wgrant awaits the filing of bug #500000
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 500000 could not be found
<wgrant> THere we are.
<wgrant> Bug #500000
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 500000 could not be found
<wgrant> Bug #500000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500000 in usplash "wrong aspect ratio boot splash on widescreen screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500000
<RAOF> aaand it's a duplicate.
<wgrant> Haha.
<wgrant> 400000 suffered an automatic apport duplicate fate.
#launchpad 2009-12-24
<kkrizka> Hello
<matgeek> Hi!  I want to convert a launchpad project into a team.  How do I delete the project so that I can create a team in its place?
<cjohnston> Is it possible to remove a mailing list from a team?
<wgrant> matgeek: Create a team now, and you can ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion for an admin to deactivate your project.
<wgrant> matgeek: They do not share a namespace, so you can create the team now.
<matgeek> wgrant: Umm, they have the same short identifier, 'ipv6', I was not really meaning to create a one-software package project but now realise I need a team for this.
<wgrant> matgeek: https://launchpad.net/~ipv6 has existed for years.
<matgeek> wgrant: !@#$@$#^ !   I wish I knew - just checking out!!!
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> how do i connect to luanchpad via bzr
<thewrath> i have bzr installed
<cody-somerville> thewrath, What do you want to do?
<thewrath> got it working
<thewrath> i have to create my keys now
<thewrath> cody-somerville: you stillt here
<cody-somerville> thewrath, yup
<thewrath> i have to uplaod my ssh key and load my key into pagent and then i should be able to do     bzr branch lp:mikesats
<thewrath> is that all i have to do
<cody-somerville> thewrath, to branch lp:mikesats, yup.
<cody-somerville> thewrath, you don't even need to upload your ssh keys to branch
<cody-somerville> thewrath, just to push your commits back to launchpad
<thewrath> i need to download
<thewrath> i get a bzr socket error
<thewrath> operation timed out
<poolie> gack
<poolie> i keep clicking 'search again' when i mean 'no, really file a bug'
<cody-somerville> thewrath, try: bzr branch https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mikesats-coders/mikesats/stableversion
<thewrath> in the cli i put in bzr branch lp:mikesats
<cody-somerville> Try the following to see if it works instead: bzr branch https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mikesats-coders/mikesats/stableversion
<thewrath> nope
<thewrath> can you do me a favor
<thewrath> can you download the newest version and an older one zip them both in seperate zips and send it to me?
<thewrath> anyone else here?
<Turl> hello :)
<Turl> is there any way to *delete* a PPA?
<wgrant> Turl: No, but you can disable it.
<Turl> how wgrant?
<wgrant> Turl: 'Change details'
<thewrath> wgrant i know i talked to you
<thewrath> wgrant: can you help me to try to connect bzr to launchpad
<Turl> thanks wgrant :)
<wgrant> thewrath: #bzr might be better for that.
<Turl> wgrant: what does disabling it do, btw?
<wgrant> Turl: Hides it from public listings ad prevents uploads and builds, basically.
<Turl> good
<thewrath> no one is answering
<thewrath> trying to get it done today
<Turl> thewrath: iirc, you need to bzr launchpad-login [your user]
<Turl> and it should be done
<thewrath> so run bzr launchpad-login michaelbrown2009@gmail.com ?
<thewrath> this is what i get https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/500040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500040 in bzr "can not checkout on lp" [Undecided,New]
<Turl> thewrath: nope
<thewrath> ?
<Turl> bzr launchpad-login thewrath
<Turl> or whatever your usernam is
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> how do i know what the username is
<Turl> are you registered in launchpad?
<thewrath> yes
<Turl> then you have a profile
<Turl> its url is launchpad.net/~yourusername
<thewrath> i get the following
<Turl> thewrath: how are you running bzr when you get the error on the bug report, btw?
<thewrath> windows cmd
<Turl> but what command?
<Turl> bzr what?
<thewrath> bzr branch lp:mikesats
<thewrath> i didnt set the bzr launchpad-login command
<thewrath> that launchpad-login command i get an operation timed out
<thewrath> connection error while sending get /~michaelbrown2009/%2Bsshkeys: <10060, 'Operation timed out'
<Turl> thewrath: well, on the bug report you get a timeout too
<Turl> it's not a bzr bug
<Turl> it's just your buggy connection
<Turl> you must have a firewall blocking bzr
<Turl> or an enterprise firewall or sth
<thewrath> nope i have nothing
<Turl> what windows is it?
<Turl> thewrath: newer windows bring built in firewalls, try disabling it
<thewrath> it is
<thewrath> Turl: got it
<thewrath> working
<thewrath> re enabled comodo firewall
<Turl> thewrath: good to hear :)
<qense> Is it possible to link to revision numbers in bug comments? Like lp:launchpad:345?
<xnox> qense: not that I'm aware of
 * xnox isn't launchpad developer though
<jpds> qense: I just say: lp:launchpad/devel rNNNN.
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<intellectronica> happy holidays everyone!
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is this the proper channel for feature requests? or should i use the dev one?
<michael__> Anyone alive?
#launchpad 2009-12-25
<slytherin> Hi. Is there any plan to add statistics features to launchpad (if there isn't already). For example download statistics for a project.
<wgrant> slytherin: Download counts per file already exist.
<slytherin> Not per file. I mean downloads per day or month. That kind of statistics.
<wgrant> Ah. The data is all in the DB, so it's just a matter of someone (you?) working out what's best, and making pretty pictures out of it.
<wgrant> I don't believe there is any significant plan around this.
<slytherin> Ok. I will check.
<wgrant> The information stored is the number of downloads per (date, country, file)
<slytherin> One more question. I am not planning to host code at LP but I will mirror my git repository. If I close the bugs in changelog in my git repo will they will get closed when it is mirrored?
<wgrant> No. Bugs are not even yet closed from native bzr branches.
<slytherin> Oh. I though they were similar to Ubuntu's bug closing.
<wgrant> Not yet.
<slytherin> fine.
<slytherin> Even then LP is good enough for me to move away from SF.net
<wgrant> There are scripts around to close bugs that are fixed in a branch.
<slytherin> I will check thanks for info.
<slytherin> May be I can modify the git post receive hook to close bugs via mail.
<slytherin> is there any easy way to import bugs from launchpad?
<slytherin> sorry, I meant from sourceforge to launchpad
<wgrant> slytherin: I believe that it has been done before. But this is not the right week to ask about that.
<slytherin> Ok.
<wgrant> It's normally done by Launchpad Bugs developers. And none of them are likely to be here much for at least a week.
<slytherin> I can understand. This is vacation week. :-)
<EsatYuce> ?
<EsatYuce> hi
<EsatYuce> Who is Paul?
<EsatYuce> ubotto
<Toobaz> Hello. Launchpad PPA's don't seek for dependencies in backports, right?
<micahg> Toobaz: they can if you set them to
<Toobaz> oops... missed that setting. (it's not mentioned in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Dependencies ) Thanks
<Toobaz> Mmhh... a problem: in https://launchpad.net/~toobaz/+archive/toobaz/+packages I only have version 1.0.0-1~lucid of flickrupload
<Toobaz> however, an upload is rejected with "The source flickrupload - 1.0.0-1~karmic is already accepted in ubuntu/jaunty"
<Toobaz> I _had_ other versions, but I deleted... does the deletion take time?
<Toobaz> sorry
<Toobaz> sorry
<Toobaz> that is documented
<Toobaz> good night
#launchpad 2009-12-26
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I am one of the answer contacts for Ubuntu so i get ~400 emails from answers everyday, a lot of the questions asked can be easily found by looking through ubuntu forums, official documentation and community docs, so would it be plausible to reply to some of the questions by a template pointing to those links
<dhillon-v10> I will definitely answer a lot of those questions, but the ones I miss I want to reply with the template
<hakaishi> Hi, I have a problem with building a package for Hardy on launchpad. It seems My package can't be built since libqt4-dbus won't be installed (because it is in the backports). Can I do something about it? - Please tell me ';.;'
<hakaishi> Hi, I don't know if my poste came through, since there seems to be "[263] LIST Server load is temporarily too heavy"...  I have a problem with building a package for Hardy on launchpad. It seems My package can't be built since libqt4-dbus won't be installed (because it is in the backports). Can I do something about it? - Please tell me ';.;'
<maxb> hakaishi: PPAs will only resolve dependencies from the backports pocket if you configure them to do so. If that's the only problem with the package build, you can reconfigure your PPA and retry the build
<hakaishi> maxb: what do I need to configure? - And how?
<maxb> Go to your PPA's web page and click "Edit PPA Dependencies"
<hakaishi> maxb: ah! cool! thankyou
<cjohnston> Is there a single page that shows all launchpad related bugs that are currently open?
<cjohnston> Does anyone know if there is a feature request about being able to edit comments? Someone told me there was one, but I can't seem to find it.
<hakaishi> cjohnston: I hope this helps for your first question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<hakaishi> cjohnston: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73335
<EsatYuce> hi
<EsatYuce> who is the admin today in Launchpad?
<MrKeuner> Hi, I think there is a problem with launchpad, I cannot flag a bug as "that does not affect me", I get an error
<jumpkick> where do I report a bug that I can't edit tags anymore?
<wgrant> jumpkick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<jumpkick> ty
<jumpkick> oh, I figured out the problem
<jumpkick> I was trying to edit the tag on a bug to add ATI
<jumpkick> but tags can not be uppercase
<jumpkick> so the edit form just locks itself up
#launchpad 2009-12-27
<ovnicraft> hi folks, in translation process project i get full access but i am not the owner, i uploaded a translation, the owner must be approve?
<cjohnston> IS there someone who could remove my eMail address from a question in launchpad please?
<wgrant> cjohnston: You're not likely to find an admin around here at the moment. It's both a weekend and the end of year break.
<wgrant> cjohnston: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<TheUni> is there any way (email/rss/xmlrpc) to be notified when a new build succeeds? can't find anything at the moment
<wgrant> TheUni: Not at the moment, no.
<wgrant> TheUni: But you could poll easily using the API.
<TheUni> hmm
<TheUni> seems an rss would be a rather basic feature these days
<TheUni> though i suppose i could write a basic poller
<wgrant> LP has lots of RSS feeds. But not for builds.
<wgrant> (yet)
<TheUni> k
<pkern> Hi, is it possible to drop a dists/<suite> dir from a PPA or will that happen automatically after some time?  We won't be publishing binaries for that suite anymore and want to "notify" our users about that.
<wgrant> pkern: It will not happen automatically. It could only be done by a sysadmin.
<pkern> wgrant: Thanks, I'll open a question then.
#launchpad 2010-12-27
<karni> I get 503, is it maintanance?
<karni> see http://goo.gl/7qKU1
<maxb> losa ping: codebrowse is offline
<maxb> Not that there's likely to be anyone around who can fix it right now :-/
<karni> :) It's fine. Normal people don't code late night during Xmas I guess xD
<karni> maxb: interestingly, one file loaded, the other not. but I don't think is a load issue. anyway, thanks.
<damascene> Hi, where should I go for this?
<damascene> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<damascene> it's about joining translation teams in one team
<nigelb> damascene: This is the right place, but I'm not sure if anyone is around due to the vacations
<damascene> ok
<ovnicraft> hi guys, how i can search bugs reported by me?
<achew22> Is launchpad having issues? I can't seem to browse source
<TheMusicGuy> Hi. I just begun the process of recovering from a really bad commit to a big solo project I've been working on and I just finished reading the BlueprintOverview. I figured I can use the commit log from the bad commit as a basis for a future/todo/tasks list, since I currently don't have much in the way of a written checklist and I am in need of one. Where should I go from here?
<zyga> can anyone please confirm that date picker is broken on firefox 3.x ?
<fde-openerp> hello! I get this error when trying to push a branch
<fde-openerp> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-78826448:///~openerp/openobject-server/trunk/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<fde-openerp> command is:
<fde-openerp> bzr push --remember bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-server/trunk/
<zyga> fde-openerp, are you bzr lp-login ?
<fde-openerp> yes
<wgrant> fde-openerp: Are you in https://launchpad.net/~openerp? It doesn't look like it.
<fde-openerp> ok that was it, tkans (I thought I was)
<fde-openerp> thanks
<leoquant> error ID OOPS-1822B1140 i
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1822B1140
<jolson> Launchpad reject my bug report for lack of REFERE header. I'm just using an ordinary Firefox. Is this the expected behaviour or is there something wrong at the moment?
<lifeless> jolson: its expected; you've disabled the referer header which launchpad uses as part of its xss protection
<jolson> lifeless: Thanks for the response. I haven't actively disabled the header, as far as I know. I thought it had to do with that HTTPS was in use. Doesn't that mean that everyone with Firefox would be unable to submit bugs?
<elmo> jolson: firefox defaults to sending the referrer header
<elmo> jolson: you (or someone else) has configured your firefox to not send it
<elmo> jolson: you might want to look at the 'refcontrol' firefox extension, it allows you to control referrer sending on a per-site basis, and you can e.g. whitelist launchpad
<elmo> + but still not send them by default
<jolson> elmo: Really! I wasn't aware I was using anything other than the defaults. Where is the place I can reset this setting to the default? I don't want to whitelist only Launchpad.
<elmo> jolson: open 'about:config' in a new tab/window in firefox
<jolson> I found network.http.sendRefererHeader there. Is that it?
<elmo> that and sendSecureXSiteReferrer
<jolson> elmo: Alright. Both of them at default now. Need I restart Firefox? (I hope not, it takes forever to restore all tabs!)
<elmo> jolson: I don't believe you have to restart firefox, it should take effect immediately
<jolson> elmo: I'll try again now. Too bad my carefully crafted bug report got lost.
<jolson> elmo: Gah. Something keeps changing the header setting to 0 all the time. I guess it's some add-on, though I don't know which one. Any usual suspects?
<elmo> jolson: refcontrol?
<elmo> jolson: beyond that, I don't know, sorry
<lifeless> what addons do you have installed?
<jolson> lifeless: Adblock Plus; BugMeNot; Element Hiding Helper for Adblock Plus; Firebug; Firepicker; FlashMath; Greasemonkey; Illimitux; Linkification; Live HTTP headers; Screengrab; Ubuntu Firefox Modifications; UnPlug; User Agent Switcher; wmlbrowser
<lifeless> I'd try turning adblock plus off; there are a bunch of hits for 'adblock plus referer' in google
<lifeless> if that works, then consult its docs for how to enable referer on one website only.
<lifeless> They have a fair argument that referer isn't reliable as protection, and we're going to do something more robust in the future, but for now, referer is what we use.
<jolson> lifeless and elmo: Thank you. I'll look into what Adblock Plus is up to when I get the time. No bug reporting today, though.
<ari-tczew> jelmer: what about release new bzr in sid or experimental?
<ari-tczew> dunno whether wait or upload bugfix to bzr in Ubuntu
<vagrantc> i'm trying to add a new ssh key to launchpad, and the text box window line-wraps and thus the key is invalid ... is there any other way to import a key? i'm using https://launchpad.net/~vagrantc/+editsshkeys
<beuno> vagrantc, it shouldn't be saving it warpped
<beuno> *wrapped
<vagrantc> well, something is broken
<vagrantc> i get a very useful error message "Invalid public key"
<vagrantc> it's not like i don't use that key
<vagrantc> ah!
<vagrantc> it required a comment
<vagrantc> i may be a bit dense here, but how do you report bugs in launchpad ... there's no obvious interface at https://bugs.launchpad.net ... ?
<beuno> vagrantc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<vagrantc> thanks
<elmo> vagrantc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/60601
<elmo> vagrantc: including a comment from you ;-)
<vagrantc> hah.
<vagrantc> maybe i'll make another comment in two years the next time it breaks... *sigh*
<jelmer> ari-tczew: I'm having trouble building it locally at the moment (the testsuite fails)
<ari-tczew> jelmer: do you need a help?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: Can you successfully build http://bzr.debian.org/pkg-bazaar/bzr/unstable at the moment?
<ari-tczew> jelmer: your link shows empty ftp :) do you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~debian-bazaar/bzr/unstable ?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: that location contains a bzr branch (the web server hides .bzr directories though)
<ari-tczew> jelmer: I really want to help you and try to build bzr locally. However, I'm affected by bug and I can't branch :)
<ari-tczew> jelmer: if you can pack it into tarball and send to any ftp...
<jelmer> ari-tczew: you should be able to just comment out that problematic bit manually
<ari-tczew> jelmer: do you mean download all files changed manually?
<vagrantc> thanks for the help, folks ...
<micahg> ari-tczew: branch in a VM :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: I don't have VM.
<jelmer> ari-tczew: I mean just add the size= argument in bzrlib/transport/http/_urllib_wrappers2.py
<ari-tczew> jelmer: I'll try this one in a couple of minutes. could you pastebin your error?
<ari-tczew> jelmer: what about changes in debian/{control,rules}? should do I apply them as well?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: I don't have it here - it was in one of the locale tests
<ari-tczew> jelmer: I'm patching source but there is no wrappers2.py
<ari-tczew> only wrappers.py
<ari-tczew> jelmer: bzr is building. I have concern about log r3891: you wrote about python-configobj but in result there is more change in debian/control
<jelmer> ari-tczew: I also mention a switch to python-support
<jelmer> however, neither of those should affect the test suite
<ari-tczew> jelmer: also FTBFS on my side. http://paste.ubuntu.com/548088/
<ari-tczew> jelmer: is it related to change in source or due to change in /debian/ directory?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: You're not building on Debian?
<ari-tczew> jelmer: nope, on natty
<ari-tczew> Ubuntu
<jelmer> ari-tczew: Those are known issues when running the test suiteg with python2.7.
<jelmer> ari-tczew: except for the first one fixes have landed
<ari-tczew> developers will be suprised after back from holidays
<ari-tczew> jelmer: did you have build fine on Debian?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: no, that's where I get the FTBFS
<jelmer> ari-tczew: Debian doesn't have 2.7
<ari-tczew> jelmer: I know
#launchpad 2010-12-28
<jelmer> ari-tczew: I'm also inclined to wait for beta5 to be released
<ari-tczew> jelmer: do you know the date of beta5 release?
<ari-tczew> is there any milestone final?
<jelmer> ari-tczew: vila is probably the right person to ask. That might not be until the new year though
<ari-tczew> jelmer: personally I can wait, dunno how other Ubuntu developers.
<ari-tczew> propably it can stay until 3rd Jan when Canonical staff come back
<jelmer> ari-tczew: at this point we either need to fix those two remaining FTBFS issues that have come up or disable the test run during package build
<ari-tczew> jelmer: maybe doko_ can do it
<jelmer> ari-tczew: do what?
<ari-tczew> jelmer: fix FTBFS
<jelmer> ari-tczew: it's not a Python issue
<jelmer> ari-tczew: one of the bugs is also a known issue, we just don't have a fix for it yet
<pmcenery> Hi. Does anybody know where I can find the "Launchpad Buildd Administrators team"?
<pmcenery> I've got a failed build of MySQL for hardy in my PPA, but the lpia built correctly, and I have no issues with sbuild... Who can I get more info from?
<pmcenery> https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa/+build/2113204/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.mysql-5.1_5.1.49-3ubuntu1%7Ehardy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> pmcenery: Can you find the error in that log?
<tsimpson> wgrant: seems to be: mysql-test-run: *** ERROR: Could not create testcase server port: No such file or directory
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I know that.
<wgrant> But I was wondering if pmcenery did.
<tsimpson> ah, ok :)
<pmcenery> tsimpson: I found that error, and it looks like it couldnt open the port to run the test server.
<pmcenery> So... I thought I'd look at the lpia one which did build. Surprising... its got the same error! And it didnt end the build process.
<pmcenery> Note... this package was simply taken from latest Debian, and a "backport" comment added in the changelog. Its not like something that I have put together myself...
<maxb> pmcenery: A logical supposition, then, would be that it could be a race condition
<WasserDragoon> Hi there, I'm currently trying to create a new team, but after the form submit i just get "No REFERER Header". My browser doesn't block REFERER headers.
<WasserDragoon> ok seems to be browser specific, using google chrome works
<WasserDragoon> maybe any addon or something
<beuno> lifeless, ^   another one with the same problem
<beuno> odd to have 2 people with the same issue so close together
<dangerouslyfluff> where is the acutal url to the bazaar repository for any given branch?
<henninge> dangerouslyfluff: what do you mean by "actual url"?
<dangerouslyfluff> I have a client that does not understand lp:branch URIs
<henninge> ah!
<dangerouslyfluff> I need an http:// or https:// or bzr:// link
<henninge> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch
<dangerouslyfluff> I don't have write access
<dangerouslyfluff> isn't +ssh only for write access?
<dangerouslyfluff> henninge: isn't bzr+ssh only for write access?
<henninge> hm
<henninge> possible
<henninge> dangerouslyfluff: have you tried https:// with that address?
<henninge> In the browser that takes me to the webinterface (loggerhead).
<dangerouslyfluff> I thought http://
<henninge> or that. works, too.
<henninge> in the browser
<dangerouslyfluff> but with a client?
<dangerouslyfluff> https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting seems to indicate http://bazaar.launchpad.net
<henninge> dangerouslyfluff: yes, I think that should work. I just never use it much, so I was a bit unsure.
<maxb> dangerouslyfluff: Launchpad, specifically, supports either http:// (read-only) or bzr+ssh:// (read-only OR read-write depending on your permissions for the branch in question).
<dangerouslyfluff> git-bzr: Remote is not a bazaar repository
<dangerouslyfluff> does loggerhead make tarballs automatically?
<henninge> dunno
<henninge> dangerouslyfluff: what url did you pass to git-bzr there?
<dangerouslyfluff> wait, I think the problem is I need bzr first XD
<dangerouslyfluff> I was hoping giz-bzr didn't include all of bazaar
<dangerouslyfluff> I wound up using bzr explorer
<dangerouslyfluff> you know, bazaar should really have a batch/shortcut to it in the folder, I can't add desktop or start menu shortcuts on my work computer
<ari-tczew> I received a ticker from RT. how can I use it?
<lifeless> beuno: perhaps ff 4 beta is turning it off, that or some addon has done a revision that disables referer
#launchpad 2010-12-29
<kklimonda> hmm.. can I clone bzr repo without ssh key?
<kklimonda> clone it from LP
<kklimonda> ah, using http instead of lp worked
<wgrant> kklimonda: lp: will resolve to http: if you haven't run bzr lp-login.
<kklimonda> wgrant: I may have run lp-login at some point.. how can I check if I did (and restore the default behaviour)?
<wgrant> kklimonda: Check ~/.bazaar/authentication.conf
<wgrant> There will be a [Launchpad] section.
<Laibsch> where's the best place to ask about build problems in a PPA?  I have something that at least starts to build in pbuilder but will not build in my PPA (build-time dependency issues)
<Laibsch> PPA in question: https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/isdn/+packages
<Laibsch> from the build log:
<Laibsch> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied: libcapi20-dev(inst 1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu6 ! << wanted 1:3.10)
<Laibsch> I explicitly do not want to build against the Ubuntu package the (seemingly) older isdnutils package in that PPA
<akoskm> hi! I requested a merge request from my trunk repo to the master. at the Code page it says that "1 branch proposed for merging into this one.". I already approved it, how to actually merge into the master?
<micahg> Laibsch: build depends on libcapi20-dev (<< 1:3.10) is your issue, not the PPA
<beuno> akoskm, you need to manually merge it into trunk
<beuno> usually, you branch trunk locally, cd into it, merge ../other branch, commit, push
<Laibsch> micahg: Thank you for having a look.  If it wasn't clear, that "issue" is intentional, of course.  I want to build against the package from the PPA not the seemingly newer package from ubuntu repos.
<Laibsch> that dependency seems to be picked up fine with pbuilder, a local repo and the official repos
<akoskm> beuno, thank you. I already merged it with trunk. Now I would merge trunk with master.
<micahg> Laibsch: yeah, I don't know if you can do that in the PPA unless you reupload with a higher version than the archive one, and sorry, I read it twice and still got your intention wrong (my fault)
<Laibsch> micahg: no problem, I'm sure it's a pretty unusual request to make
<Laibsch> that isdnutils package has newer code in some parts but is mostly older than the ubuntu package
<Laibsch> the capifax package needs the part where the code is newer and it needs the newest code
<micahg> Laibsch: could you rebase those changes onto the Lucid package?  You could also reupload with a slightly higher version number (1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu6.is.3.9.20060704+dfsg.2-9)
<Laibsch> well, isdnutils already is a mess ;-)
<Laibsch> I'm working on fixing that
<Laibsch> less packages and versions meant less overhead
<Laibsch> s/overhead/headache/
<Laibsch> but maybe you're right and rebasing the lucid package is the best way forward
<Laibsch> that will actually be easy to do
<damascene> Hi,
<damascene> I'm the owner of https://launchpad.net/~arabic
<damascene> and an administrator of ~lp-l10n-ar and ~ubuntu-l10n-ar
<damascene> I would like to use a mail-list of one of them instead of creating separate mail lists
<damascene> is it possible?
<maxb> As a general rule, a Launchpad team used as a mailing list should be an Open team that is not used in any way to grant permissions to anything
<damascene> what about using this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-ara with all the teams?
<damascene> or at least with ~arabic , it's open
<maxb> Anything at lists.ubuntu.com is separate from Launchpad
<damascene> I see.
<damascene> I think I'll just order all new subscribers to any of these teams to join that mail-list. I think that would be easier.
<maxb> That sounds like the right approach, if there already is a mailing list in existence for the purpose.
<maxb> It would create confusion to have two lists for mostly the same topic
<damascene> another question please. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979
<damascene> Can we join the team as most of the owners agreed?
<maxb> damascene: I think that will need to wait for official Launchpad people to be back after Christmas. But, given that all administrators of ~lp-l10n-ar and ~lp-l10n-ara have posted their consent on the question, it seems to me that it would be sensible to summarize that in the question
<maxb> And explicitly ask for those two teams to be merged and the result appointed to the Launchpad translators group.
<maxb> Basically, summarize the current state so the official people with admin rights can see at a glance that the question is unblocked
<damascene> OK, thanks for helping
<akoskm> hi! after accepting a merge request in the "trunk" how can I merge it with the "master"?
<komputes> SPAM detected: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/139392
<crimsun> /sigh
<micahg> komputes: looks like a hijacked account
<komputes> micahg: either that or they found a way to automate questions (question does seem quite short)
<komputes> micahg: + very new acct
<bdrung> why can't i access bug #690173?
<ubot5> Bug 690173 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/690173 is private
<bdrung> i am ubuntu developer and maintainer for vlc.
<cody-somerville> bdrung, Its probably a security bug.
<bdrung> cody-somerville: it is, but why doesn't i have access to it?
<cody-somerville> bdrung, because only the Ubuntu security team has access to unreviewed security bugs
<bdrung> ok, then i'll fix a security bug that i can't see.
<cody-somerville> bdrung, the security team will probably make it non-private if they deem it appropriate
<cody-somerville> bdrung, Do you know who the reporter is? You can ask them to subscribe you directly to the bug.
<bdrung> cody-somerville: i assume.
#launchpad 2010-12-30
<wgrant> bdrung: Security bugs are a bit awkward. Sometimes they're embargoed, in which case only the security team should be allowed to see them. So they all have to go through that team first.
<Pici> Heya folks.  Looks like theres some weird spam being attached the following 'answers' post: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/139392
#launchpad 2010-12-31
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> is there any way to host a project through git on launchpad or is bzr the only option?
<dothebart> evaluate: I don't think there is a git option.
<evaluate> dothebart, hmm, too bad...
<dothebart> yea, me would like the git option better also.
<dothebart> you can however make it clone a git repo.
<dothebart> so... use github or whatever, and make launchpad run a bzr clone of it
<dothebart> thats the way I do for citadel.org to integrate with the launchpad translations interface.
<ElPasmo> Hi all, first of all, happy new year!!! I've been trying for several days adding a bugwatch to bug  692562. As I click the "also affects project" link I receive an error with the following ID: OOPS-1826K1261. Can anyone help me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692562 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "completion of inserted option after command throws bash error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692562
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1826K1261
#launchpad 2011-01-01
<sao> hey guys. I was trying to create a recipe for a bzr branch following the instruction on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted. When coming to "Setting up the recipe in Launchpad" I was looking for the link "Create packaging recipe" on my bazaar branch page but cannot find it. Could it be that this link has moved somewhere else or do I need to enable it somewhere?
<karni> Well well, you get +25 karma for asking porn-related question ;) haha
<karni> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-common/+question/139455
<karni> https://launchpad.net/~lewowpard/+karma
<WasserDragoon> hello everyone, is it possible to open bugs in a team? because there's no report a bug link at the top right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~apache-zeta-components
<karni> WasserDragoon: I don't think so. You should report bugs against software projects.
<WasserDragoon> karni: but why there's a menu item "bugs" then?
<sao> k just found the answer to my question ;) (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/124741)
<radix> WasserDragoon: those are bugs that are assigned or owned by the team
<karni> WasserDragoon: interesting. they don't drive any projects https://launchpad.net/~apache-zeta-components/+related-software
<radix> (or any of those things on the top-right)
<karni> WasserDragoon: that's kinda strage.
<radix> WasserDragoon: bugs can be assigned to a team, for example
<WasserDragoon> radix: how to assign bugs to a team?
<radix> WasserDragoon: when you report the bug, you can determine who to assign it to.
<WasserDragoon> on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<radix> WasserDragoon: but bugs are about software, not people, so you have to report them on a project.
<WasserDragoon> radix: ok i registered a project, how to connect the project to the team, now?
<radix> WasserDragoon: well, you can make the team the "bug supervisor" by clicking "configure bug tracker"
<radix> but that's not strictly necessary -- you can just file bugs against that project, and then in the bug itself, assign it to the team.
<WasserDragoon> radix: ok thanks a lot
<WasserDragoon> radix: i selected, that i wont be the maintainer of the project because i'm not a developer of this project, just a packager. now i can't configure the bug tracking stuff https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeta
<WasserDragoon> i can't file a bug here https://launchpad.net/zeta/+filebug
<maxb> WasserDragoon: Yes, and that page tells you why: "Apache Zeta Components does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker. "
<WasserDragoon> maxb: okay, but i can't set it as its bug tracker, because i selected that i wont be the maintainer
<WasserDragoon> so how to set now?
<maxb> If you are not associated with the project, it would be misleading to start a bugtracker in Launchpad that the main dev team do not know about
<WasserDragoon> maxb i created the project
<maxb> At this point, you'll need a member of Launchpad staff to give the project ownership back to you
<maxb> I agree that that checkbox during project registration really ought to make the implications of disowning the project clearer
<WasserDragoon> maxb: thats why i checked the box
<WasserDragoon> i didn't knew that i'm not the admin anymore
<maxb> Although, based on "< WasserDragoon> radix: i selected, that i wont be the maintainer of the project because i'm not a developer of this project, just a packager.", it seems to me that you really should not be starting an independent bugtracker
<maxb> At least, not under the upstream project record
<WasserDragoon> i just need a packaging bug tracker, if there are some bugs in the deb packages itself
<maxb> In that case, you should not establish it under https://launchpad.net/zeta, which should have its bugtracking settings set to point to https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/ZETACOMP
<maxb> You are making PPA packages for this?
<WasserDragoon> maxb: right
<maxb> Launchpad currently lacks a sensible way to handle bugs filings against a PPA. It only has the concept of bugs against a project or distribution source package
<maxb> Is this package going to go into Ubuntu eventually?
<WasserDragoon> maxb: i don't know
<maxb> ~>
<maxb> The only option for a bugtracker in Launchpad for PPA only packages that I can think of is to create a separate project, i.e. https://launchpad/net/apache-zeta-components-ppa
<WasserDragoon> maxb that's what i tried, but i think your name is better :-) i'll do that now, thanks
#launchpad 2011-01-02
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/webkit-strings/nl/+translate?batch=10&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all&show=new_suggestions&start=0
<trijntje> Hi all, can someone go to that site and confirm that there is no 'save/continue' button?
<fta> trijntje, there's a button, far on the right
<fta> (it's confusing)
<trijntje> fta, can you put up a screenshot somewhere, I really cant see a button
<fta> trijntje, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/lp-button.png
<trijntje> that is weird, I dont even get the button when I refresh
<trijntje> is there something I can do to help people figure out what is going wrong?
<fta> using chromium, right click on "Translated so far: ", inspect element, you should have the button in the next td
<trijntje> ah wait, I see what the problem is. Some of those descriptions is so long that the button is pushed outside the browser window
<fta> trijntje, yeah. i wrap them in the template, but they're unwrapped in the UI
<fta> trijntje, so i'll get new nl translations in the next export ??
<fta> nl is #16 atm
<fta> out of 55
<trijntje> fta, yes, there are several people working at chromium at the moment
<fta> excellent
<trijntje> is there some deadline for the export or do exports happen every week or so?
<fta> i will blog about this in coming days
<fta> +the
<fta> the daily PPA has the freshest strings possible
<fta> for all langs, even new langs not supported by upstream
<trijntje> cool
<trijntje> the descriptions for the strings are really nice btw, they really help making the context of a string clear
<getxsick> what was pros and cons of using pre-version and post-version in daily snapshots? for some reason i use pre-version but can't remember why ;/
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> julia atkinson on launchpad questio
<ActionParsnip> s. can her account and activity be reviewed
<ActionParsnip> she is still spamming
#launchpad 2011-12-26
<nigelb> wgrant: You never know :D
<Corey> Howdy.  I'm trying to understand why I get a failure message on upload (specifically that the Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature), yet... it built my package anyway.
<Ampelbein> Corey: Known issue. bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<Corey> Ampelbein: Ahhh...
<Corey> I was tearing my hair out over that.  Thanks. :-)
<Corey> File zeromq_2.1.10.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents. <-- Hmm, hitting that issue for a few packages.
<Corey> Even after I removed the original from the upload.
<Corey> The canonically correct solution is: downloading the pristine original tarball from the location pointed in the rejection message;, but I'm not sure where that would live. :-)
<micahg> Corey: pull-lp-source zeromq will get you that tarball
<Corey> micahg: Ah, thanks!
<micahg> it's in precise ATM
<Corey> micahg: Understood, thanks.
<Corey> micahg: After that, same error, and the orig is never uploaded.
<Corey> Ah, I think I have to rebuild.
<micahg> Corey: you want to create the source with debuild -S -sd
<Corey> micahg: The man page doesn't say what -s does.
<micahg> Corey: -sd is a flag passed to dpkg-buildpackage which uploads the .diff and .dsc only
<Corey> micahg: And this is all based on a gzip timestamp?
<micahg> no
<Corey> micahg: I did this procedure for a few packages, half of them "just worked" the rest keep whining about orig.tar.gz not being the same.
<micahg> ah, that's your question :), the .orig.tar.gz check is based off of the md5sum I believe
<Corey> micahg: Hmm.  So the procedure I've been doing is more or less  apt-get source sourcename; cd package-name; debuild -S; dput PPA packagename.changes
<Corey> Should I replace apt-get sourcename with pull-lp-sources?
<micahg> Corey: yeah, you want debuild -S -sd unless you're adding a new upstream
<Corey> micahg: The entire goal here is "I don't want to have to install five PPAs for this package to work, I want to source it out of one repository."
<micahg> Corey: let's move to #ubuntu-packaging
<Corey> Is there a "correct" way to copy a PPA for the scenario of "I want to have a testing repository but the PPA itself should only have the stable version in it?"
<Corey> I don't know if branching a repository works, or if I should duplicate it.
<micahg> Corey: there is a copy packages link on the +packages page of the PPA
<Corey> micahg: That... would have been a lot easier than rebuilding all of them. :-)
<broder> what am i supposed to do if i get an oops loading a bug page? do i just open a bug against launchpad with the oops identifier?
<broder> oh i see, it has a massive number of duplicates
#launchpad 2011-12-27
<oscalation> i have some old questions that are still in open status, i want to know if i should be promoting or asking the user if the issue is resolved and to change the status from open to solved .. or to provide further info.
<hexmode> is qastaging the same as staging?
<tumbleweed> no, but it is also useable as a playground
<hexmode> tumbleweed: do the staging sites get rolled back regularly?
<tumbleweed> staging does, the others, I think less regularly
<hexmode> tumbleweed: I'm trying to recommend we do something similar for Wikimedia so we have a better way to test things
<hexmode> tumbleweed: who could I talk to that knows how the sites are set up?
<tumbleweed> there are 3 copies I know of. dogfood for testing new things, qastaging for QA approving each change, and staging for users to play with
<hexmode> dogfood is .dev?
<hexmode> didn't there used to be .dev.launchpad.net?
<tumbleweed> dunno. /me isn't alaunchpad dev, just a user :)
<tumbleweed> dev.launchpad.net is a wiki
<hexmode> yeah, but IIRC, a couple of years ago it wasn't
<tumbleweed> I think most devs have their own dev environments
<tumbleweed> hexmode: have you seen the dashboard? http://lpqateam.canonical.com/
<dobey> hexmode: there is a thing for setting up a launchpad dev environment locally, which involves pointing launchpad.dev at 127.0.0.1
<hexmode> k, saw the hostname in a changelog and wondered
<hexmode> tumbleweed: we have something similar to that dashboard but that isn't really what I'm thinking about
<hexmode> tumbleweed: see "Back-end upgrade problems" here http://hexm.de/cj for what I'm currently thinking about
<hexmode> was thinking staging.lp was similar to what we wanted.
<skomorokh> trying to help out on a bug, not sure how to create an account or login on launchpad with my existing openid? it's tricky to google as launchpad is also an openid provider...
<skomorokh> or it's ONLY a provider and not a consumer, i need to create an account at launchpad also?
<skomorokh> aha! found it. indeed, openid provided but not accepted, like facebook, google, etc.
<lifeless> skomorokh: we will eventually acccept it
<colon_D> can anyone help with setting up an automated PPA build?
<colon_D> i have a project in GIT that i use some debian packaging rules to build a PPA and wanted to automate that for periodic builds
<colon_D> i see some projects doing nightly builds and assume they have some way of doing that easily
<Ampelbein> colon_D: Have a read of https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<Ampelbein> or rather start at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<colon_D> Ampelbein: Thanks, so I guess I setup a "mirror" branch to the git repo and build a "bzr-builder recipe"
<Ampelbein> yah
<colon_D> cool.
<psusi> is there a way to report a bug comment as spam?
<hloeung> psusi: got a link to the comment?
#launchpad 2011-12-28
<psusi> hloeung, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/585472/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 585472 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "File System Properties reports 128 TB of use" [Low,Triaged]
<hloeung> psusi: unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a way to report as spam. But I have hidden that comment
<askhl_> Hi.  I'm using debuild -S -sa -k[...key...] to compile and sign a source package.  Then I upload it using dput [my ppa] [the changes file] as I have done frequently.  But suddenly it says "550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied."  This is strange because it said explicitly in the output of debuild that t
<askhl_> Any help?
<EvilResistance> ignore it
<EvilResistance> its a bug
<EvilResistance> lemme find the bug...
<EvilResistance> its somewhere in by bug subscriptions...
<EvilResistance> bah cant find the number...
<wgrant> askhl_: You can ignore that.
<askhl_> Okay, but it's a bit hard to ignore since it prevents me from uploading
<EvilResistance> askhl_:  it was uploaded
<wgrant> It doesn't, actually.
<EvilResistance> askhl_:  its a bug, but the data is actually uploaded
<askhl_> Is it a Launchpad bug?
<wgrant> That's just a warning. The real signature check is later.
<wgrant> It's a Launchpad bug, yes.
<wgrant> I've asked a sysadmin to restart the FTP server to make it go away.
<wgrant> But you don't need to reupload.
<askhl_> Thank you very much, EvilResistance and wgrant
<EvilResistance> wgrant:  i forget the bug number for this bug... micahg's told me the bug number before but it keeps getting lost in my logs :/
<wgrant> Bug #798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<hloeung> askhl_: ok, it's been restarted now
<askhl_> hloeung, thanks
<EvilResistance> wgrant:  thanks
<askhl_> (I confirm that Launchpad has in fact accepted the package)
<toabctl> why does launchpad show already fixed bugs on a team page ? (eg https://code.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu.head)
<lifeless> thats not a team page; thats a branch page.
<lifeless> it shows bugs related to the branch, of all statuses
<Corey> I have a package that Launchpad is currently only building for Lucid; how do I make it build across the board for other releases?
<Corey> Specifically, https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/salt
<lifeless> toabctl: bugs.launchpad.net/~network-manager would be a team bugs report, for instance.
<grof002ax> On https://launchpad.net/ I have created a new project in "sandbox environment". Everything seems to be OK. I created a project ONLY to have a translations in Launchpad. I have manually imported tar file with all the directory+pot files+po files structure as explained in documentation. Then I have manually approved all of the files. Now I can see files in "import queue" as Approved for TWO DAYS. Just wondering much time will it take to import this transl
<wgrant> grof002ax: The sandbox environment doesn't run certain expensive background tasks, such as translations imports.
<grof002ax> wgrant, thanks a lot for explaining!
<Quintasan> jelmer: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/183115
<Quintasan> Thanks in advance
<grof002ax> Hi,  I have created a new project on Launchpad, imported translations etc. Now I would like to change maintainer of project so someone else. According to documentation found on web it is done in Overview clicking on Change details (so far OK) and then on People link. But there is no People link. How to change maintainer?
<wgrant> grof002ax: Hm, those docs must be out of date. Try clicking the yellow edit icon next to the maintainer field on the project's main page.
<grof002ax> wgrant; what I see on main Overview web page: https://qastaging.launchpad.net/testabc/trunk there is no "maintainer". Which settings should I change to change maintainer?
<wgrant> grof002ax: https://qastaging.launchpad.net/testabc
<wgrant> That's the main project page
<wgrant> /testabc/trunk is for the trunk series.
<wgrant> If you don't know what a series is, you don't have to care about them yet :)
<grof002ax> wgrant, oh sorry, I was in trunk series. But looking to main page:  https://qastaging.launchpad.net/testabc where is maintainer to change?
<wgrant> grof002ax: Right under "Project information"
<wgrant> "Maintainer: grofaty"
<grof002ax> wgrant, yes I see this info, but clicking on grofaty it displays the main page of "grofaty" = user. How to change maintainer. There is no yellow image to change it or is it?
<wgrant> grof002ax: Hm, there should be one if you're logged in, unless you're using a strange browser like Internet Explorer.
<wgrant> If that doesn't work, try https://qastaging.launchpad.net/testabc/+edit-people
<grof002ax> wgrant, thanks a lot. Currently I use Firefox 3.6 on Windows XP (I need this version of Firefox because this is the only version of browser that is correctly displaying our company bought application) and yellow button is not there and I am logged in! Now I have started virtual machine using Ubuntu 11.10 and Firefox 8.0 and logged in and icon is there. Strange! It looks like some kind of bug or something. Yes direct link you provided 
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Odd.
<wgrant> It should work in all versions Firefox, although that version is old and unsupported by Mozilla.
<wgrant> And even if the JS doesn't work, there should be a link to +edit-people.
<wgrant> So perhaps the JS half-works.
<grof002ax> No this is not true Firefox 3.6 is SUPPORTED by Mozilla! There are two product lines that are supported that is series: 3.6 and series 4-5-6-7-8-9. Here is a print screen: http://shrani.si/f/1X/rt/1oVXxIWP/launchpad.png of what it looks like in Firefox 3.6
<wgrant> Oh, right. 3.6 was the last one on the old support schedule.
<grof002ax> Should I report a bug for this or not? I am willing, but don't want to bother some people with old browser if this is not desired.
<wgrant> That sounds bugworthy indeed.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<grof002ax> OK, I have reported a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/909366
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 909366 in Launchpad itself "Maintainer can't be changed using Firefox 3.6.24" [Undecided,New]
<grof002ax> wgrant, thank you very much for you help. Bye.
<leonel> Hello   I've updated the expiration date for my gpg key  then Sync and publish to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<leonel> how long do I have to wait so launchpad can take that change ?? I can't upload packages to launchpad
<costales> Hi!
<lifeless> olá
#launchpad 2011-12-29
<czajkowski> aloha
<KNRO> hello, I have an autobuild running via a recipe in launchpad, a package I'm making depends on another package that I have in my PPA, however, the build system can't see that, it only builds from MAIN. Is there a way to make it look for packages elsewhere?
<dobey> KNRO: it does use packages that are built in the PPA. however, they must be in the PPA you're building in, and they must be fully published in that PPA.
<djbobbydrake> anyone else having issues with launchpad?
<djbobbydrake> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<djbobbydrake> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<djbobbydrake> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<elmo> djbobbydrake: yeah, it's being DOSed, we're working on it
<djbobbydrake> elmo: thx
<elmo> djbobbydrake: should be back now
<djbobbydrake> looks good now - thx!
<kiw0r> [18:44] <kiw0r> hey there [18:44] <kiw0r> got a problem running my launchpad under ubuntu [18:47] <kiw0r> i want to compile a example c file to .elf file, the io.h and signal.h is missing. where can i find these?
#launchpad 2011-12-30
<NMachado> hello everyone
<NMachado> need some help in signing CoC
<NMachado> i already have the key but the terminal hits back an error in which it says that it's unable to find the .txt file
<NMachado> anyone?
<wgrant> NMachado: What's the command you're running?
<wgrant> And what is the text of the error message?
<NMachado> just a sec please
<NMachado>  gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<NMachado> the command
<NMachado> and the error message
<NMachado> let me just copy it
<NMachado> gpg: impossível abrir `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt': Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<NMachado> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt: clearsign failed: erro na abertura do ficheiro
<NMachado> Inexistent file or folder
<NMachado> and error in opening file respectively
<NMachado> wgrant
<wgrant> NMachado: You need to run that in the directory that contains the CoC file that you downloaded.
<NMachado> the command i used in the terminal?
<wgrant> Yes. It relies on UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt being in the current directory.
<NMachado> so i need to open the directory and then use the terminal?
<wgrant> Where did you download the file to?
<NMachado> maybe i'm confusing things :/
<NMachado> to my downloads folder
<wgrant> cd ~/Downloads
<wgrant> Then run the command again
<NMachado> just a min
<NMachado> done :)
<NMachado> thank you so much wgrant kudos :)
<wgrant> NMachado: Excellent.
<NMachado> wgrant, thanks again ;)
<zooko> Hello folks! If I want to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/~zenoss linked to http://dev.zenoss.org/trac/ is the process to ask a "Question" about launchpad itself or to ask on IRC? :-)
<maxb> zooko: ~zenoss is a team. Teams do not link to external bug trackers. Projects do, however. Are you asking how to configure the bugtracker for https://launchpad.net/zenoss ?
<tristanStrange> hey all. can anyone explain how to add this ppa to my machine? i can't work out what url to feed apt-add-repository https://launchpad.net/~dinisnoise/+archive/din/+packages
<tristanStrange> the usual instructions aren't availaible on the page
<geser> tristanStrange: you are one level to deep, remove the +packages from the url to get to the page with the instructions
<zooko> maxb: if I'm on https://launchpad.net/zenoss and I click on "Bugs" at the top it takes me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/zenoss .
<zooko> So I don't understand what you said about the latter being a team.
<zooko> In any case, yes, I'm asking how to configure the bugtracker for the "zenoss" thing within launchpad.
<tristanStrange> nice one geser i'll give that a go
<maxb> zooko: You gave the URL 'https://bugs.launchpad.net/~zenoss' initially, which is different to 'https://bugs.launchpad.net/zenoss'
<maxb> zooko: According to https://launchpad.net/zenoss, Mark Hinkle is the registered maintainer of the zenoss LP project, so you need to talk to him (only the maintainer person or team has access to edit project attributes like what bugtracker it is linked to)
<maxb> zooko: However, you can register the bugtracker in Launchpad yourself if you like - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker - if you do, be sure to tell the maintainer so that he can just link the project to it, and doesn't try to register a duplicate
<zooko> maxb: I already wrote to Mark Hinkle at mrhinkle@zenoss.com (the email address on his launchpad account) and it bounced.
<zooko> maxb: I've registered http://dev.zenoss.org/trac/
#launchpad 2011-12-31
<vibhav> CAn anybody tell me why cant I upolad my packge to my PPA?
<vibhav>  Uploading xbill_2.1-1_source.changes: 1k/2k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied.
<vibhav> Note: This error might indicate a problem with your passive_ftp setting.
<vibhav>       Please consult dput.cf(5) for details on this configuration option.
<lifeless> vibhav: it should have uploaded fine; did you get a confirmation mail ?
<vibhav> lemme see
<vibhav> Rejected:
<vibhav> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<vibhav> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<lifeless> righto - thats a different (and actual) issue
<lifeless> the gpg warning is a false positive, there is a bug for it :(
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> lifeless: Is there any issue on my side?
<lifeless> yes, you you need to fix your changelog to upload to a real series
<vibhav> why?
<vibhav> what is the problem?
<lifeless> ubuntu has no series 'unstable'
<lifeless> thats a debian series
<vibhav> o
<treaves> Any shane of a vas team member around?
<treaves> vas I mean.
<treaves> One more time: vas .:)
<treaves> Hm...
<treaves> something thing is changing my text.
<Resistance> try separating the chars, if you have autocomplete
<treaves> :)
<treaves> v c s
<treaves> Much better.
<Resistance> ah its colloquy on mac
<Resistance> yeah it has evil autocorrect
 * Resistance runs xchat on linux over a ZNC so... :P
<treaves> Ya, I run chat on my linux box at work.
<treaves> And, another correction...
<treaves> ;)
 * Resistance knows what you meant
<Resistance> you should be able to disable that somehow... no clue how though since i'm not a mac user
 * Resistance is a hardcore Ubuntu / Debian user
<treaves> Oddly, this is the first time in the several years I've been using Colloqut that I've been annoyed by it.
<Resistance> :P
<zooko> Folks: I'm trying to get this launchpad project https://bugs.launchpad.net/~zenoss linked to the real bug tracker.
<zooko> Mail to the email address of the person listed as administrator bounced back.
<zooko> What's the next step?
<Resistance> that's a team not a project
<Resistance> teams cant have a bugtracker tied to them, iirc
<zooko> Oh, sorry, I can't tell the difference and I keep getting the wrong one.
<Resistance> https://launchpad.net/zenoss
<Resistance> this?
<zooko> But, the project on launchpad that has to do with zenoss -- that thing doesn't have a link to the zenoss issue tracker.
<zooko> Yes.
<Resistance> well do you want a link provided...
<Resistance> or are you trying to basically merge your bugtracker's bugs into lp?
<zooko> I'm not a dev on upstream either.
<zooko> Just a helpful meddler.
<zooko> I'd like to be able to open a ticket on launchpad that references both zenoss bugs and bugs in other projects.
<zooko> I think the way to do that is to get launchpad to be aware of the zenoss trac.
<Resistance> well i'm not sure what you want to do
<Resistance> basically...
<Resistance> you're asking for some type of integration between your trac and LP's bug systems
<Resistance> i'm not entirely sure that's possible in the manner you're describing
<Resistance> rather...
<Resistance> h..
<Resistance> hmm...
<Resistance> actually...
<Resistance> i *might* have a suggestion... but i'm not sure how you'd set this up...
<Resistance> configure bug tracker... "Register an external bug tracker"
<Resistance> specify "Trac"
<Resistance> and put in all the relevant info
<Resistance> unless of course you did that :P
<Resistance> but i'm not sure it'll work in the manner you want it to :/
<treaves> I'm migrating a project to LP from an svn server.  I have the project setup and the initial trunk imported, but, how do I stop the recurring import?  I now want to use bzr exclusivly.
<treaves> .
<dobey> zooko: i think you need to ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> zooko: Resistance has it right, register a tracker, type trac etc
<Resistance> heh, i never actually did it though, i was working off of an example project i dumped onto qastaging :P
<Resistance> just to get to the interface
<dobey> lifeless: you can't do that though, if you don't own/drive/maintain the project, no?
<lifeless> two separate things
<lifeless> a) create tracker
<lifeless> b) link to project
<lifeless> a) anyone can do and is all that is needed to do bug watches
<dobey> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/zenoss says otherwise?
<lifeless> thats project tasks, (b)
<dobey> that is what zooko is asking how to do
<lifeless> that was his first question, but not what he wants to do
<lifeless> '09:21 < zooko> I'd like to be able to open a ticket on launchpad that references both zenoss bugs and bugs in other projects.
<lifeless> '
<lifeless> that just requires (a)
<dobey> that is only part of what he was wanting
<lifeless> we are clearly interpreting the transcript differently. Shrug.
<dobey> he wants to be able to mark bugs as also affecting zenoss (project tasks), but have those be bug watches on upsteream (basically the same way https://launchpad.net/twisted works)
<dobey> and to do that, one must configure the bug tracker on the project
<dobey> afaict, the only people with perms to do that are the project owner/maintainer/(maybe driver)/real lp admins (not ~registry)
<lifeless> that is correct
<zooko> So let me be more specific, because I also don't understand what I want in launchpad terms.
<zooko> What I want in my own terms is:
<zooko> 1. open a ticket saying, for example "zenoss v1.2.3 is incompatible with pypy v3.2.1" and then be able to observe updates to that ticket by both zenoss developers and pypy developers, without polling two different sites.
<zooko> I do this all the time with launchpad. It's one of the best things about launchpad.
<zooko> 2. Have people who for some reason stumble across zenoss within launchpad get directed to the upstream zenoss issue tracker so they can report bugs there.
<dobey> *whre* is the upstream zenoss tracker, exactly?
<lifeless> 1) needs my (a) above (and only a); 2) needs (b) above and for that you will need to open a support ticket
<zooko> http://dev.zenoss.org/trac/
<dobey> lifeless: what does "create tracker" mean?
<zooko> lifeless: if I understand what (a) is, then I tried to do that already. So probably when I proceed to open a ticket in launchpad I can click "I already have the upstream ticket URL" and paste it in from dev.zenoss.org/trac, right?
<zooko> But I can't navigate to zenoss in launchpad and then click on "bug" and then either create a ticket or follow links to the upstream trac, as that would be (b)?
<zooko> I'm happy to open a support ticket for (b) unless there's some reason not to.
<lifeless> dobey: just trying to find the url...
<lifeless> dobey: zooko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<lifeless> fill that out; that is (a)
<dobey> how did you even get to that? :)
<lifeless> zooko: then supply the url of the tracker in LP when you file the support ticket asking it to be set as the tracker for zenoss
<lifeless> dobey: its linked from the 'configure bug tracker' project form, but it is standalone
<dobey> ah
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers lists them all
<dobey> lifeless: so i guess we were saying the same thing before, but the UX makes it confusing to discuss, if you don't know things like that :)
<lifeless> confusing UI/UX in LP? I'm shocked. Shocked I tell you.
<dobey> heh
<zooko> Hm, yes I definitely did this +newbugtracker thing for dev.zenoss.org/trac a few days ago.
<zooko> I wonder why it doesn't appear in .../bugtrackers then.
<lifeless> zooko: it should be :)
<zooko> sigh
<zooko> I'll do it again!
<lifeless> zooko: you didn't do it on staging or something?
<zooko> lifeless: huh, I just did it again, and it gives me this error: zenoss-trac is already in use by another bugtracker.
<zooko> lifeless: I don't know what "staging" is... :-)
<lifeless> ahh! its there then. Just need to find it :)
<zooko> Gotta go play Magic: the Gathering with my son... :-)
<zooko> bbiab
<lifeless> anyhow, any zenoss bug urls you put in comments hsould generate watches for you now.
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm getting a "permission denied" error with my first package upload to a new repo on launchpad.    I'm uploading from an Ubuntu 11.10 VM.    I'm using the command "dput ppa:myppa/ppa package_version_source.change"
<Alison_Chaiken> and am told "good signature on package.dsc."
<Alison_Chaiken> Then I get messages that dsc, orig.tar.bz1, debian.tar.gz and source.changes are uploading.
<Alison_Chaiken> Then I get a message that the changes file is not properly signed!
<Alison_Chaiken> But I've just been told "Checking signature on .changes" and "gpg: Good signature."
<Alison_Chaiken> Perhaps the "good signature" messages are local and the "Permission denied" is from the server.
<Alison_Chaiken> I just had to change my gpg on the launchpad server, but now my account page shows the right one.
<Alison_Chaiken> Maybe the key change will take a way to propagate through the launchpad system, and I just have to try again later?
<wgrant> Alison_Chaiken: "good signature" is indeed local.
<wgrant> Give it a few minutes and see if you get an email back
<Alison_Chaiken> I have a pretty standard dput.cf
<wgrant> It may have worked anyway.
<Alison_Chaiken> Ah, I have an email saying, "Unknown section Embedded."
<Alison_Chaiken> Before I had "Embedded software", two words with a space, and got a message that that was illegal.
<Alison_Chaiken> So I tried Embedded, just one word.
<Alison_Chaiken> Do I need Embedded\ software  or "Embedded Software" (*with* quotes) in debian/control?
<wgrant> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<wgrant> That lists the legal sections.
<Alison_Chaiken> Thanks wgrant, I will RTFM>
<wgrant> "At present, they are:"
<Alison_Chaiken> Hmmm, so maybe it's embedded, not Embedded?
<wgrant> Correct.
<Alison_Chaiken> BTW, I want login = anonymous in dput.cf even though I have an account?
<wgrant> Right, FTP uploads are anonymous. The OpenPGP signature is used for authentication. You can also upload over authenticated SFTP using https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading, but that still requires an OpenPGP signature.
<Alison_Chaiken> Thx, I'll try again with embedded.
<Alison_Chaiken> Should I expect my package to show up on m ppa page if the CLI says the upload was successful, or does it take a while to refresh even if I reload the page?
<wgrant> Alison_Chaiken: upload are only processed every 5 minutes.
<wgrant> If it's signed properly, you'll get an acceptance or rejection email at that time.
<Alison_Chaiken> Yep, I got an acceptance email about one of 'em: woot!   Been working on this for a week, supposed to be at a New Year's Party . . . anyone wonder why I'm 49 and single?
#launchpad 2012-01-01
<Alison_Chaiken> Hey, my packages uploaded: yay!    They don't build because the build system claims it has never heard of cmake and qmake, but that will wait until after the New Year's Party.    Happy Holidays, wgrant and all assembled.
<hlamer> I'm trying to upload package to PPA and have strange problem :  Uploading fresh_1.1.0-4-ppa2_source.changes: 1k/2k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied.
<hlamer> What does mean this General error?
<hlamer> Package is signed. Key has been added to list of my launchpad keys half an our ago
<micahg> hlamer: bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<hlamer> ubot5: should I add a comment, that problem reproduced for me, and add some details?
<ubot5> hlamer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hlamer> hehe
<micahg> hlamer: no, it's a known issue
<hlamer> ok, let's hope it will be fixed
<hlamer> thanks
<mcc> Hello... is there a way to download from Launchpad using either Mercurial or svn?
<mcc> Similar to how github and mercurial have limited svn bridges.
<mcc> err , github and bitbucket
<Ampelbein> Nope, you have the choice between bzr and bzr. ;-)
<Resistance> mcc:  what Ampelbein
<Resistance> said
<Resistance> ugh, evil keyboard
<_elias__> Good evening everybody, I have a problem with Launchpad
<czajkowski> _elias__: I suggest just asking it's kinda quiet but someone may be able to help you
<mcc> Ampelbein/Resistance: OK. A semi-related question-- I see bzr has plugins that let it bridge to svn, hg, and git
<Resistance> bridge... *to*?
<Resistance> i thought that was only for imports, Ampelbein
<mcc> i'm finding claims on the internet there are plugins that let you clone from (and possibly push back to?) svn, hg, git repositories when using bzr
<wgrant> mcc: Right.
<mcc> i was curious how usable these plugins are in practice
<Resistance> ehh
<wgrant> bzr-git and bzr-svn are very usable.
<wgrant> bzr-svn you can push fine.
<Resistance> yeah, what wgrant said
<mcc> I have been using hg, and there are hg-git and hgsubversion plugins, but they have many problems, they crash a lot when you try to use more obscure features like `hg outgoing` and sometimes they do unpredictable things
<wgrant> bzr-git you can't push, but you can dpush and lose a bit of metadata.
<wgrant> bzr-hg works for some repos, but not others. It's far less mature.
<mcc> hm, ok
<mcc> that's very interesting, thank you
<wgrant> But I use bzr-svn and bzr-git whenever I want to interoperate with svn or git.
<wgrant> The most common issue is that bzr-git won't work with repos that contain submodules.
<mcc> interesting
<mcc> the way i understand git... wouldn't supporting submodules be very very difficult?
<wgrant> git's current implementation of submodules is a little, uh, special.
<_elias__> I'm can't create an account. I type my name, my email address, I choose a password, I type the words in the anti spam field, I click "continue" but the procedure not continue
<mcc> that seems to be the case with many features of git
<mcc> anyway thanks
<wgrant> _elias__: It just doesn't do anything?
<wgrant> mcc: Heh, yes.
<wgrant> _elias__: What happens when you click the button?
<wgrant> And which browser are you using, and do you have JavaScript enabled?
<Resistance> _elias__:  out of curiosity, are you using some type of noscript plugin in whatever web browser you're using?
<_elias__> white a moment please
<_elias__> when I click "continue" the browser return on registration page
<_elias__> I use Chromium
<wgrant> Do you have cookies and JavaScript enabled?
<_elias__> I have javascript and cookies enabled
<mcc> Heh. So you can change the playmobil figure icon on your profile but not the one next to your name in the upper right corner?
<micahg> I've stopped receiving upload confirmation e-mails
#launchpad 2012-12-24
<FlowRiser> hey guys, do any of you have any experience with Qt 4 ?
<FlowRiser> I want to upload my source-code to launchpad, but i don't know how to arrange my source files, etc
<FlowRiser> I never did anything like this
<TheLordOfTime> is there a backlog on i386 PPA builders?
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: launchpad.net/builders
<TheLordOfTime> ... 217 jobs (2 hours)...
<TheLordOfTime> what in blazes caused that number to spike up :/
<tumbleweed> 2 hours isn't so bad
<TheLordOfTime> okay, well on another note, i think https://launchpad.net/builders/chindi07 is named wrong (it says its an arm ppa builder, and its an amd builder?)
<tumbleweed> AFAIK chindi is a big machine that has one builder per CPU core - it has all the archs
<tumbleweed> (for PPAs, arm is emulated on amd64 hardware)
<TheLordOfTime> ah
#launchpad 2012-12-25
<JPeterson> whats the tag delimiter?
<JPeterson> a search return this question without answer https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/346247
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 346247 in Launchpad itself "+createfaq keywords should mention the delimiter" [Low,Triaged]
<JPeterson> oh ok its direc tly below the textbox "#Space-separated keywords for classifying this bug report."
#launchpad 2012-12-26
<toscana-amante> Sorry I cannot read a letter
<toscana-amante> how to get the text larger
<toscana-amante> I stop this, it's un use
<xzcvczx> probably not the right channel to ask it in... but is there a way to get the canonical launchpad to send less emails, aka i don't need it to send me an email each time i make a merge request of one of the MANY other things it sends me an email for
#launchpad 2012-12-27
<agent00tai> Hi guys, I have a question about our PPAs, we are going to release our distribution soon and wanted to ask if it's ok to use the Launchpad PPAs as the main means of getting our applications to our users
<lifeless> long as you follow https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<lifeless> if you want a stronger statement, open a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, to get a staff member to answer.
<agent00tai> yeah the main thing I'm worried about is this: "Canonical reserves the right to enforce quotas on the Service, including (but not limited to) disk space, CPU time, and bandwidth usage."
<agent00tai> we follow all the license guidelines as all of our software is GPL licensed
<lifeless> fair enough. Software centre runs out of PPAs though
<lifeless> I wouldn't *expect* issues, unless your software is super-super popular.
<lifeless> but - like I say - open a ticket if you've got concerns.
<kieron-desktop> hallo anyone on here
#launchpad 2012-12-28
<salmaan1> I can not add translations on launchpad. What should I do ? every translation page tells me that " No translation group has been assigned. This translation is not open for changes."
<TheLordOfTime> contact the project's or projects' maintainer(s)
<TheLordOfTime> not all projects accept translations.
<TheLordOfTime> s/translations/open-submission translations/
<TheLordOfTime> not sure if there's any other restrictions or not, but i'm aware not all projects have open translations
<salmaan1> thanks TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> if its Ubuntu or for an Ubuntu package, i think there's a group you can contact but i don't remember offhand,.
<JanC> Ubuntu packages are translated by the translation team for that language
<TheLordOfTime> THAT'S what it was
<JanC> usually named something like ubuntu-l10n-CC
<TheLordOfTime> i forgot that, thanks JanC :)
<JanC> eh
<JanC> not CC (country code) but a language code
<salmaan1> Thanks. But it is not an Ubuntu package. it is Scilab. the translation policy is set to structured, with no team assigned for Persian language. despite these condition i cannot translate.
<TheLordOfTime> salmaan1, yeah you'll have to contact that project's maintainer/maintaner team.
<JanC> I think "structured" means you can only translate as member of a team
<TheLordOfTime> or whomever the contact is for that project.
<TheLordOfTime> JanC, i think so too, i can check
<salmaan1> here's the link: https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+pots/shell/fa/+translate
<TheLordOfTime> "If your project's translation group has assigned an individual or team to a particular language, only that person or members of that team can review/accept translation strings for that language.
<TheLordOfTime> "
<TheLordOfTime> there may be other information outside of the stuff i just said
<TheLordOfTime> but... :P
<salmaan1> As I posted in my first message, launchpad says " No translation group has been assigned. "
<salmaan1> I mean when I read the mentioned link, it tells me that "no translation group has been assigned"
<salmaan1> I mean that, is the combination of this phrase "No translation group has been assigned." plus "This translation is not open for changes." possible?
<JanC> hm, you seem to be a member of https://launchpad.net/~scilab-ir ?
<salmaan1> yeah, I am the OWNER of that :)
<TheLordOfTime> the maintainer of the project needs to set that team or its parent team as the translation team
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise i think it won't work.
<TheLordOfTime> so you have t o contact the maintainer of the project.
<JanC> TheLordOfTime: it seems like the other member of that team did some translations already?
<salmaan1> But a friend of mine, who is also a member that group, can easily submit translations.
<salmaan1> yeah
<JanC> salmaan1 I mean
<TheLordOfTime> JanC, not sure then, perhaps permissions got fudged then
<TheLordOfTime> ... stupid php5, stop FTBFS!
 * TheLordOfTime diverts attention
<JanC> salmaan1: is he a member of the ubuntu persian translation team?
<salmaan1> no, my friend is a member of no team, except which are created by me.
<JanC> hm, no idea then  ☺
<TheLordOfTime> if only an LPAdmin were around :P
<TheLordOfTime> they'd be able to see if they broke something
<salmaan1> If they broke something, wouldn't it be broken for all ?
<TheLordOfTime> potentially
<TheLordOfTime> but you never know :P
 * TheLordOfTime needs to divert attention to the broken builder on his build system.
<salmaan1> Is it appropriate to submit a bug about this matter?
<salmaan1> after all, thank you guys.
<JanC> maybe ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad first?  (if it really is a bug, they/you can convert it to one from there)
#launchpad 2013-12-23
<Charmity> Hi, I needed verification for one of my new PGP keys, and its been 2 hours since the request, and there is still no email
<Charmity> any idea whats going on?
<wgrant> Charmity: Have you checked your spam folder?
<Charmity> yep
<wgrant> Can you receive other email from Launchpad on that addrss?
<Charmity> yeah, I confirmed an address a hour before that
<Charmity> *the address
<Charmity> and I received that email.
<wgrant> Have you tried resending the OpenPGP verification email?
<Charmity> yep
<Charmity> odd, I switched the contact address to another one, and then back to the one that I was having trouble with, and it works now
<wgrant> That certainly is odd.
#launchpad 2013-12-24
<saiarcot895> Does precise amd64 build the arch-dependent *and* arch-independent portions of a package?
<wgrant> saiarcot895: No, Launchpad always builds the arch-independent packages on i386.
<saiarcot895> wgrant: That didn't seem to happen on https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/chromium-dev/+build/5310554. It tried to build arch-indep stuff, but failed, since the dependencies weren't met. This, however, compiled successfully for Quantal amd64 and Raring amd64
<wgrant> saiarcot895: dpkg-buildpackage before Ubuntu 12.10 always calls 'debian/rules build', as the separate build-arch/build-indep are relatively new.
<wgrant> binary-arch/binary-indep have existed for a long time, but build-arch/build-indep are relatively new
<wgrant> You can reproduce this failure on any Ubuntu 12.04 LTS system.
<saiarcot895> wgrant: ah, ok, so I need to edit the rules file to adjust for this.
#launchpad 2013-12-26
<sqwishy> Does launchpad support anything other than bazaar?
<mapreri> sqwishy: only bazaar. But you can import from other cvs
#launchpad 2013-12-27
<nickoe> Hello, I wonder about the following comment when trying to mark a bug a duplicate. "Marking this bug as a duplicate will, by default, hide it from search results listings."   Soo does this mean that if anything matches the bug that is marked as a duplicate will return the one that one specifies it a duplicate of, or does it just hide the bug al together, such that no one can find it anymore?
<cjwatson> nickoe: Bugs that are marked as duplicates of other bugs are hidden from search results by default, although this is configurable.  See e.g. the "Hide duplicate bugs" checkbox on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?advanced=1.
<nickoe> cjwatson: ok, there. But with that checkbox checked, it seems to me it is harder to find a bug, i.e. if ther eis three bugs that is actually describing the same, but with different words. So if i mark two of those bugs a duplicate of one of them, then other people discovering the bug has a harder time searching for the bug they have discoverd, and might not find it, because they are hidden from search, then we could have yet another duplicate.
<cjwatson> nickoe: Right.  But the point of marking things as duplicates is generally that you don't want to see them.  You can edit the description of the duplicate target if that helps searches
<nickoe> cjwatson: ok
#launchpad 2013-12-28
<tachyons_> hi
<tachyons_> can anyone help me to find cause of this build fail :-)
<tachyons_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160880632/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.lttoolbox_3.2-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#launchpad 2013-12-29
<tachyons> hello
<Akiva-Mobile> why is my push so incredibly large? in total, my folder should be 17 mb large, and this one is still pushing at 163 megabytes
<tachyons> hi
<angs> Hi
<angs> would https://launchpad.net/gcc-arm-embedded work on all Cortex-M3 processors?
<dobey> angs: you'd need to ask the maintainers of the project.
<dobey> angs: this channel is for help with launchpad itself, not necessarily with projects hosted on it
<angs> dobey, sorry. I will do it thanks
#launchpad 2014-12-22
<mRMans> ping wgrant  when you are back and got a second.  It is about using 14.04 for building lp compared to to 12.04 and changing the apache conf files
<wgrant> mRMans: Launchpad doesn't run on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS today.
<wgrant> There are Apache config incompatibilities plus some other issues.
<wgrant> We recommend Ubuntu 12.04 LTS instead.
<mRMans> wgrant,  hello
<mRMans> I made a LXC that is 12.04 and built but can not seem to get it in a browser
<mRMans> last thing that I did was make run
<mRMans> and it is hanging at 2014-12-21T22:22:51 INFO root Startup time: 8.001 sec real, 7.720 sec CPU
<wgrant> That indicates that startup is complete.
<mRMans> yeah but I can not see it in a browser on local or portforwarding via tomato
<wgrant> "can not see it"?
<wgrant> What exactly are you trying, and what goes wrong?
<mRMans> meaning that It can not load in the browser
<mRMans> just says connecting and never does
<wgrant> Load what?
<mRMans> google chrome tools says that it is just waiting to resolve
<wgrant> What's the URL you're using?
<wgrant> Have you set your /etc/hosts?
<mRMans> looking at etc host in the LXC now
<mRMans> thanks wgrant for your time
<wgrant> If it's hanging on name resolution, that suggests your /etc/hosts is misconfigured.
<wgrant> Which URL were you using?
<mRMans> the name of the lxc container
<wgrant> Ensure you've followed https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess
<mRMans> lpNew
<mRMans> yeah
<wgrant> You need to use a correct hostname.
<wgrant> Launchpad uses vhosts extensively.
<wgrant> So it'll want to be launchpad.dev.
<mRMans> ok
<mRMans> yeah I tried to point the browser to http://lpNew:8087/ but get nothing looking at hosts now
<wgrant> 8087 is only a local port
<mRMans> looks like this
<wgrant> 80 and 443 are the interesting ones.
<mRMans> 127.0.0.88      launchpad.dev answers.launchpad.dev archive.launchpad.dev api.launchpad.dev bazaar.launchpad.dev bazaar-internal.launchpad.dev blueprints.launchpad.dev bugs.launchpad.dev code.launchpad.$
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Put that in your system's /etc/hosts, except with the container's IP address rather than 127.0.0.88
<mRMans> that is ok if it is only local I have someone at the office ATM
<mRMans> so you are saying replace 127.0.0.88 with the avahi name ? example:  <lxc host name>      launchpad.dev answers.launchpad.dev archive.launchpad.dev api.launchpad.dev bazaar.launchpad.dev bazaar-internal.launchpad.dev blueprints.launchpad.dev bugs.launchpad.dev code.launchpad.$
<wgrant> No, normal /etc/hosts format.
<mRMans> ok
<wgrant> The first field is the IP address.
<wgrant> The following fields are hostnames that should resolve to that IP address.
<mRMans> If i just point my browser to 127.0.0.88 or any of the host names then I still got "nothing" back in the browser
<mRMans> restart the lxc networking ?
<wgrant> 127.0.0.88 on 127.0.0.0/8 -- it's a loopback address, valid only within the container.
<mRMans> ohh
<mRMans> cigarettes coffee and beer oh my ! Thanks wgrant
<wgrant> :)
<mRMans> wgrant is there a blueprint for lp-dev in 14.04 ?
<mRMans> what is the main issues ?
<mRMans> besides apache 2.4 that is
<wgrant> The main issue is the Apache config, but I believe there are also some other minor bits and pieces that will be broken. We do not run the test suite on 14.04 yet.
<mRMans> is there a sprint ?
<wgrant> A sprint?
<mRMans> like a sprint to get it done by a certain time
<mRMans> or a milestone maybe it is called
<wgrant> Launchpad.net won't be upgraded from 12.04 for at least several months, so I can't give a definite timeline.
<mRMans> Also last question is there armhf that I could build as a lot of my in-house packages are armhf
<mRMans> odroid stuff ^^
<mRMans> like in the LXC can I just pass -a armhf ? seems to error out
<mRMans> s|LXC| LXC build|g
<mRMans> I was using reprepro wannabuild and buildd before trying to move to LP
<wgrant> A local Launchpad instance is a lot of work to maintain. And you can't run a buildd in an LXC containre.
<wgrant> But you can create cross-architecture containers.
<mRMans> Cool !
<mRMans> so like a mounted chroot then
<mRMans> with g++ ect
<mRMans> or am I going down the wrong path ?
<wgrant> What exactly are you trying to do?
<wgrant> Running a local Launchpad instance is probably not the easiest way to achieve your goal.
<mRMans> I want to use dput or something like that to build all armhf i386 amd64 and ppc builds of everything on a cron or something
<mRMans> of the in-house packages
<mRMans> like openzwave stuff a lot of Qt Libs that I have made.  Some backup ec2 scripts ect
<mRMans> so that end users can use PPA for there systems and I do not need to use crons to update the packages.  As that is whta is going on atm
<mRMans> what *
<wgrant> Why did you need cronjobs if you were using reprepro already?
<mRMans> to run checks on incoming
<wgrant> Launchpad PPAs and reprepro repositories are just normal apt repositorys. There's nothing particularly special about PPAs.
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Well, you have to do that with Launchpad too :)
<mRMans> I see
<wgrant> What improvements do you want over your current reprepro+wannabuild+buildd infrastructure?
<mRMans> how do you trigger with upload to say build/launch a new LXC to build a package from something like ubuntu-minimal ?
<wgrant> Launchpad.net provides private PPAs as a commercial service, which would certainly be much easier for you. But running your own Launchpad is a complicated endeavour.
<wgrant> We don't build in LXC containers.
<mRMans> bugs translations and many other things
<wgrant> Launchpad.net builds packages with launchpad-buildd, which handles chroots itself.
<mRMans> there is also jenkings running for all the Java stuff that we do. I want to merge into one framework
<mRMans> but that also means lots of debian dirs
<mRMans> with config ect files
<mRMans> kinda trying to see if there is anything that can "do it all"
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't maintain your debian directories for you.
<mRMans> also needs to be for debian and Ubuntu
<wgrant> You still need to create the source packages.
<wgrant> Ah, Launchpad.net cannot build packages for Debian today, just Ubuntu.
<wgrant> But a local Launchpad instance could do Debian as well, if you have the expertise.
<mRMans> aka make debootstrap debian and Ubuntu as we were using just Ubuntu but (no offense) but maintaining debian seems to be a little bit easy.
<wgrant> Howso?
<mRMans> like when I got the job and looked at servers and embeded systems there was no "common theme" example some were raring some were lucid
<mRMans> lots of upgrades
<wgrant> Anybody distributing a system with a non-LTS release is probably wrong :)
<wgrant> Unfortunately many ARM vendors do that :(
<mRMans> everything is now trusty that was once whatever which is nice.  But Have spun up my own armhf debian jessie and wheezy
<mRMans> Your telling me ROTFLMAO
<mRMans> would also like to automate building img also
<mRMans> in due time
<mRMans> but just tring to look at all the options that are out there. Looked at suse builder that mer uses and what not. Which is nice.  But would like to take all of this put it together and see what comes out of it
<mRMans> in other words we make a lot of armhf img per week but everytime I upgrade say a simple bash script package I have to upload to builder wait for cron to run.  or every time I make a IMG .... Now that is a mess
<mRMans> maybe I should make some sorta tool (qt or gtk ) that is used to do diff's and what not to update the img
<mRMans> not sure how to make all that automated.
#launchpad 2014-12-25
<HeOS> Hi to all! Who can say, why "staging" of launcpad.net is not working?
<elmo> HeOS: it should be better now
<HeOS> elmo, thanks. :)
#launchpad 2014-12-26
<tintou> Hi all
<MargeBouvier> Hi, is there some problemes with the Launchpad Portal? I try to browse some code, and see all the time the error message :'(
#launchpad 2014-12-27
<kalxas> hi all
<kalxas> I uploaded a package to my ppa and after 30 mins I still did not get any confirmation
<kalxas> is launchpad working ok?
<kalxas> https://launchpad.net/builders
<kalxas> I see lots of build machines idle
<cjwatson> kalxas: Builders are irrelevant if the package hasn't reached your PPA yet.
<cjwatson> kal	What's your Launchpad username?
<cjwatson> kalxas: ^-
<kalxas> hi cjwatson
<kalxas> sorry, my network is unstable
<kalxas> my ppa is ppa:osgeolive/nightly
<kalxas> and my username is gcpp.kalxas
<kalxas> sorry gcpp-kalxas
<cjwatson> kalxas: My own network is sufficiently awful that I can't properly check right now, but the standard reason for this kind of problem is that your upload wasn't signed, or was signed by a key not registered in Launchpad.
<kalxas> I upload packages every couple of days, it is signed ;)
<kalxas> plus, shouldn't I get a failure e-mail?
<maxb> If the problem is in verifying the signature, Launchpad may not have established your identity to know who it should email
<cjwatson> kalxas: We don't send failure mails in those circumstances, because it would be a spam vector
<kalxas> so, should I try to upload again?
<kalxas> ok, creating the changes file again and re-uploading
<cjwatson> I'm told there was a keyserver outage earlier which could be relevant.
<cjwatson> Yes, please do.
<kalxas> that would explain it
<kalxas> thanks cjwatson maxb
<kalxas> it now worked
#launchpad 2014-12-28
<Ampelbein> Hi there, I get a "503 Service Unavailable" when trying to open https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/cgminer/vivid/files - Is this a know issue or is something wrong on my end?
<Ampelbein> Nevermind, mindlessly bashing F5 got it to load eventually.
#launchpad 2015-12-22
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/8748885
<CarlFK> how long from "      Successfully built..." till I can apt-get it ?
<CarlFK> oh wait.. wrong package...
<ESphynx> hey guys, I always get an error trying to delete a recipe... (Error ID: OOPS-9b43fcb814667c3eba45473fb24f31bd)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9b43fcb814667c3eba45473fb24f31bd
<wgrant> ESphynx: That's a timeout due to the number of builds that recipe has. If you retry a few times it might work.
<wgrant> But if there are too many builds it might simply take too long to break the links.
<wgrant> ESphynx: Do you particularly need to delete it?
<ESphynx> wgrant: I did retry many times
<ESphynx> wgrant: It's an old recipe that was for Lucid builds, since Launchpad no longer supports Lucid builds...
<ESphynx> https://code.launchpad.net/~jerstlouis/+recipe/ecere-daily-lucid  -- That's the recipe
<wgrant> ESphynx: Try now?
<ESphynx> Timeout error
<wgrant> :(
<kyrofa> Hey all, I have an LP API question
<kyrofa> Actually, perhaps a number of questions. First of all, does anyone know of a script already written that will verify that a developer with a given email address has signed the CLA?
<kyrofa> (which is what I'm trying to do)
<kyrofa> If not, I'm trying to figure out a way to check is a given user is a member of the CLA signers group. But I'm not sure how to work up to the group from the user, especially with the ability for a user to be a member of a group by being a member of another group :P
<cjwatson> kyrofa: I don't know of such a script, but that should basically be a one-liner: lp.people.getByEmail(email=foo) in lp.people['contributor-agreement-canonical'].participants
<cjwatson> (participants contains both direct and indirect members)
<cjwatson> kyrofa: (beware that Canonical employees won't necessarily have explicitly signed the CLA, so you may want to check for participation in ~canonical too; and this will only work for people whose e-mail address is public)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah, quick and easy!
<kyrofa> cjwatson, and yeah, I personally haven't signed it, so that was exactly my plan :)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, oh, except that group is private-- I can't check membership anonymously
<kyrofa> Hmm
<cjwatson> kyrofa: tarmac has an allowedcontributors plugin that does something similar, BTW.  of course it would still have to have access to ~canonical membership somehow, I forget how that typically works
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I'm working on a github integration
<cjwatson> sure, just as example code
<kyrofa> cjwatson, oh, good idea. I'll go take a look :)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah, it logs in as some tarmac user
#launchpad 2015-12-23
<hay207> guys, in launchpad, i want to translate a certain project, but i see translations as closed
<hay207> Translation policy
<hay207> how to translate this project then ?
<jonathon> Hi, I deleted a package [1] from a PPA [2] but it's still present [3] and being picked up by apt. How can I remove it entirely? [1] python-django [2] https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/backports [3] http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-django/
<jonathon> I deleted the package a week ago so it should have gone by now (according to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting)
<jonathon> I suppose I can re-create the PPA, rebuilding packages to an intermediary PPA
<wgrant> jonathon: You hit a race condition between the build and the deletion.
<jonathon> Yay. Do I win anything? :)
<wgrant> The source package was deleted before the build had finished, so the binary was published after the source was deleted.
<wgrant> So the binary is still alive.
<jonathon> Ah, right
<wgrant> If you hit "Delete packages", change the "Published" filter to "Superseded", and then delete the already deleted source again, all should be good.
<wgrant> It'll drop out of apt within 20 minutes, and disappear from ppa.launchpad.net in <12h
<jonathon> Excellent, thank you
<jonathon> That's easier than hopping packages between PPAs
<wgrant> hay207: You need to be a member of the relevant language's translation team.
<hay207> ok, but the language for that program was not even created
<hay207> i.e no translation team yet
<wgrant> hay207: Which project and language?
<hay207> btnx , arabic
<wgrant> The project may be using an existing translation group that already has a team for that language, even if the project doesn't have that translation yet.
<hay207> https://translations.launchpad.net/btnx-config/trunk/+pots/btnx-config/ar/+details
<wgrant> Ah, btnx-config rather than btnx.
<wgrant> hay207: That project doesn't have a translation group configured.
<wgrant> You'll need to talk to the project's owner.
<hay207> ok, thanks
<jonathon> Just confirming my issue was fixed. :)
#launchpad 2015-12-26
<clivejo> does launchpad keep a history of the changes between package versions?
<rbasak> clivejo: indirectly. For Ubuntu at least, Launchpad keeps the source of every package ever published and every binary ever published (if the build was successful). As well as all build logs for the last attempted build of each source.
<rbasak> So you can derive whatever changes you want to look up.
<clivejo> where do I find them?
<rbasak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package>/<version>
<rbasak> Or follow links from "Full publishing history" linked to from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package>
<rbasak> There's also a "Full changelog" link there, though personally I find it confusing since it tries to present linearly what is fundamentally branched.
<clivejo> rbasak: this is the package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin/+publishinghistory
#launchpad 2016-12-26
<himanshub16> Hey, I am not able to login to launchpad account.
<himanshub16> I have created one, and am logged in to Ubuntu One, but can't auth to launchpad.
<himanshub16> Now, I cannot login back to launchpad too.
<himanshub16> (Error ID: OOPS-4f5a1a057bf1934f8714f4d4dd22f4f4)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4f5a1a057bf1934f8714f4d4dd22f4f4
<maic23> Hi, I can not login in to answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<maic23> I get an error id all the time: (Error ID: OOPS-caa5235f373c1c646e90ece83d79dc80)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-caa5235f373c1c646e90ece83d79dc80
<cjwatson> maic23: Happy to help with this, but can you ask in a day or two's time when we actually have some sysadmin coverage so that we can do the necessary adjustment?
<cjwatson> this is the worst time of year for it because Canonical generally shuts down over the holidays
<maic23> Sure, thx
#launchpad 2016-12-27
<chris__> hi there, I have difficulties to login to launchpad. I get an error "Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.  We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.  (Error ID: OOPS-19214051374fc6ef3e07cd304033b94a)"
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-19214051374fc6ef3e07cd304033b94a
<chris__> Can anyone help me? The problem this error occurs is probably, because I deleted my very old ubuntu one account and created a new one with a sensible user name (the old one got something like xYAk assigned automatically)
#launchpad 2016-12-30
<acheronuk> cjwatson: gpgme1.0 synced from debian builds ok (once pie/pic is adjusted) in a local LP chroot, sbuild, and pbuilder. But on uploading to a ppa to test, the builds always hang on a python test where it seems to be calling a C++ function. The build appears to sit and do nothing until finally LP kills it after 150 mins due to inactivity.
<acheronuk> I was wondering if there is some issue with the LP builders we can work around?
<acheronuk> LP bug: 1647204
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
#launchpad 2016-12-31
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I've followed up to that bug with a probable cause.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. the hang occurs somewhere in the middle of the tests, not at the end, so does your comment in that bug still stand in that case?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Ah, possibly not then, not sure.  Can investigate in the new year, but not really now.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. no problem. thanks for taking the time to look earlier. :) have a good new year
<cjwatson> you too!
<sunrunner20> I've got a Tiva C that i'm having a hell of a time getting PWM to work on it from the energia UI
<sunrunner20> google is giving me mixed messages as to which pins are vialbe for one
<sunrunner20> the offical documentation (the tiva T M4C1294NCDT datasheet) lists the PWM pins as PF0-3 for some)
<sunrunner20> so I've got my code looking like this: http://pastebin.com/tUVpU39V
<sunrunner20> but
<sunrunner20> according to my fluke multimeter
<sunrunner20> theres nothing on the PF1 pin but a few mv of AC coupled noice
<sunrunner20> *noise
<teward> sunrunner20: um, not sure this is the right channel
<sunrunner20> its a luanchpad board...
<sunrunner20> *launchpad
<sunrunner20> *tiva c
<teward> this channel is for launchpad.net
<teward> not for launchpad boards.
<sunrunner20> shit
#launchpad 2017-12-25
 * tsimonq2 scratches head at Launchpad timeouts but doesn't expect anyone to come to his rescue given the day of year
<tsimonq2> (meh, it was me)
#launchpad 2017-12-26
<sdallagata> Dear friends, Mattia Rizzolo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MattiaRizzolo who I believe was proceeding with my membership renewal has just discovered that my account on Launchpad was no longer reachable.
<sdallagata> I tried to enter identifying myself to the log in finding this sentence as an answer:
<sdallagata> "This account has been suspended
<sdallagata> Contact a Launchpad admin about this issue. "
<sdallagata> and the email address I'm writing to.
<sdallagata> Since I have no idea of the reason for the incident, and I have not received any communication about it, can I know the reasons for the suspension? And if there was an error, as I believe, can my account be restored as soon as possible?
<sdallagata> Thank you.
<sdallagata> Greetings Stefano Dall'Agata
<sdallagata> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/essedia1960
<cjwatson> sdallagata: We were getting lots of email spam from your account
<cjwatson> sdallagata: libero.it email addresses have been a widespread problem in general.  Can you tell us anything about how that system is set up?
#launchpad 2017-12-27
<sdallagata> We had analyzed the problem with the guys at ubuntu-it.
<sdallagata> Looking at the complete headers of email messages, we have seen that they do not really start from my address essedia1960@libero.it, but for some that we had analyzed, from a Russian server.
<sdallagata> My address is entered as "reply to" in the header of the message.
<sdallagata> I can not say if the servers of libero.it have had an intrusion and someone has managed to recover email addresses and lists of messages sent.
<sdallagata> It may be, Yahoo was successful.
<sdallagata> Ho un indirizzo datomi da Ubuntu-it, può essere aggiunto al mio account Launchpad come indirizzo autorizzato?
<sdallagata> essedia1960@ubuntu-it.org
<sdallagata> Mentre per l'altro rimuovere la sospensione, ma tenerlo bloccato per quanto riguarda la possibilità di inviare email?
<sdallagata> E farmi così accedere al mio account?
<sdallagata> libero.it is a email address from my provider Wind/Infostrada, One of best italian provider.
<wxl> um, ~sidzen is seems to have an auto reply set up that is filling up bug reports with useless drivel e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147/comments/321 since this seems to suggest that he's not actually using the inbox, maybe cutting him off might not be wise?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sdallagata> If you reactivate the account I will provide as a reference email address what was provided to me by Ubuntu-it:
<sdallagata> essedia1960@ubuntu-it.orgwhich is what I'm writing from now.
<sdallagata>  Thank you.
<sdallagata>  Greetings Stefano Dall'Agata
#launchpad 2017-12-28
<saiarcot895> Hi, it doesn't look like -dbgsym packages are being created for my PPA uploads into Artful, but is still being created for older releases. Is this because of the change to using dh_strip from the debhelper package itself?
<saiarcot895> Also, most of the lcy-* builders for amd64/i386 are stuck in cleaning
<hloeung> I think I fixed it, let's see how long they stay healthy for
<saiarcot895> thanks hloeung
<wgrant> saiarcot895: Hmm, we only set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noautodbgsym when debug symbols are disabled on the PPA. Do you have an example build (not log) link?
<saiarcot895> wgrant: 17.10: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-beta/+build/14176502 17.04: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-beta/+build/14176506
<saiarcot895> Building and publishing debug symbols is enabled for the PPA
<wgrant> saiarcot895: Does it produce ddebs locally?
<wgrant> It may well just be that chromium-browser doesn't play well with the new debhelper mechanims
<saiarcot895> I haven't tried a local build yet, let me see
<saiarcot895> Interesting, there's another package in a different PPA where dbgsym's are being generated for Artful
<wgrant> Yeah, it certainly works in general
#launchpad 2017-12-29
<ePierre> hello!
<ePierre> can launchpadlib be integrated with an app that runs on a server (i.e. with no GUI to access a web browser, and with no text-based web browser installed)
<ePierre> ?
<tacocat> can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings/+bug/1738988 as a duplicate of #1713313? I tried many times today and last week and it fails with "Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes."
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1738988 in lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings (Ubuntu) "lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings incompatible with wayland" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> same here
<anijunkie666392> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! wvexhmj: tintou jamespage riking StanleyHsiao gaughen commandoline hggdh CadBane chrisccoulson andyrock b-rad rmk tai271828 vidplace7 cprov grumble Dmitrii-Sh-PTO ulrichard fungi lifeless FourDollars ahasenac
<Walex> So I am trying to 'bzr branch lp:bzr' for example via SSH and it is simply hanging, for a long time. Are there known issues with the servers?
#launchpad 2018-12-26
<CarlFK> I'm trying to put this on my ppa: https://github.com/mu-editor/mu/tree/master/debian
<CarlFK> I: pybuild base:184: python3.5 setup.py clean ... Mu only works with Python version 3.6 or above.
<CarlFK> why does it care what my host machine has?
<cjwatson> That can sometimes be the way with clean rules.
<cjwatson> You can try debuild -S -nc if you're very confident your tree is already clean, or else build the source package in an appropriate chroot.
<acheronuk> I'll just note that I'm not getting any emails confirming ppa uploads. Uploads to the main Ubuntu archive do get one. Happy holidays
<acheronuk> seems an issue from some sending addresses to yahoo ones. maybe some blacklisting happened by yahoo. for example, emails to disco-changes list went silent as well. even sub/unsub confirmations
 * acheronuk switches to gmail. urgh
<acheronuk> LP git is also timing out excessively
<acheronuk> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
#launchpad 2018-12-27
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> https://jenkins.simonrichter.eu/job/windows-kicad-msvc-head/
<GyrosGeier> I have failing builds because the git server on LP only manages to count 30,000 objects in ten minutes during a pull, and doesn't even reach the "compressing objects" stage
<GyrosGeier> any idea what might cause this?
<wgrant> GyrosGeier: I've hopefully just fixed that.
<wgrant> GyrosGeier: The git service is a bit slow atm until we can expand its capacity after the EOY break, but hopefully it's a lot better now.
<GyrosGeier> wgrant, yes, worked, thanks!
<GyrosGeier> at some point I should probably also move away from Jenkins so it doesn't pull the same code five times :/
<santa_> cjwatson, wgrant: good evening, would be possible to increase the size of this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/0ad-exp/
<santa_> there was a release a few days ago which wasn't packaged yet in the wildfire games ppa yet:
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~wfg/+archive/ubuntu/0ad
<santa_> so I would like to package it and maybe offer myself to help with the packaging in the wildfire "official" PPA
<santa_> but the packages are too big XD
<teward> should I be concerned when I get a 403 on a PPA I upload to (with apt-get update giving the 403)
#launchpad 2018-12-28
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> I need some help with my snap building on launchpad
<joelkraehemann> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/403993218/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_nongnu-gsequencer_BUILDING.txt.gz
<joelkraehemann> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jkraehemann/+junk/gsequencer/view/head:/snap/snapcraft.yaml#L26
<joelkraehemann> The build fails because it tries to patch the files prior download completed
<wgrant> joelkraehemann: Have you tried debugging with "snapcraft cleanbuild" locally?
<wgrant> That should let you reproduce it without waiting for LP
<joelkraehemann> Retrieved 'nongnu-gsequencer_2.1.21_amd64.snap
<joelkraehemann> ^^ it just works
<joelkraehemann> I try to use `wget` withouth -c switch
<joelkraehemann> didn't help
<wgrant> joelkraehemann: The only slightly weird thing LP does is run "snapcraft pull" before "snapcraft build".
<wgrant> It's possible your snapcraft.yaml fails in that case.
<wgrant> In this case it's failing in the pull phase.
<joelkraehemann> I just try a different download server
<joelkraehemann> http://download.gsequencer.org/latest/
#launchpad 2018-12-29
<joelkraehemann> wgrant: a new error
<joelkraehemann> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/404000469/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_i386_nongnu-gsequencer_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> If a retry doesn't work, that 403 is probably from download.gsequencer.org and not something we can fix
<joelkraehemann> wgrant: now it compiles
<joelkraehemann> it worked :)
<wgrant> Great
